# petejupp´s & il renano´s Cross Country Racing Gallery



## Deleted 57408 (19. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Offenbar wird es gerne gesehen, wenn hier im Forum Bilder von Cross Country Rennen veröffentlicht werden. Daher habe ich mir gedacht, ich eröffne mal meinen eigenen Thread und stelle eine Auswahl meiner Bilder ein, die ich während der letzten beiden Jahre bei meinen Besuchen diverser Rennen gemacht habe.

Ich beginne mal mit den Worldcups, die ich im letzten Jahr besucht habe. Fortsetzung folgt in unregelmäßigen Abständen.

Viel Spaß!

Peter


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. August 2009)

Worldcup Houffalize 2008 - Elite Damen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. August 2009)

Worldcup Houffalize 2008 - Elite Herren


----------



## #easy# (19. August 2009)

cool  finde ich jetzt schon gut den Thread ...........

alter Schwede was hat denn die Chinesin da für Oberschenkel


----------



## CSB (19. August 2009)

> alter Schwede was hat denn die Chinesin da für Oberschenkel



...natürlich alles nur durch Training und Ernährung


----------



## magas (19. August 2009)

CSB schrieb:


> ...natürlich alles nur durch Training und Ernährung



die chinesischen Sportfunktionäre erlauben ja bei jedem Trainig Dopingkontrollen 

aber zurück zum Thema: schöne Fotos, danke fürs posten


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. August 2009)

Worldcup Offenburg 2008 - Elite Frauen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. August 2009)

Worldcup Offenburg 2008 - Elite Männer


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. August 2009)

Worldcup Madrid 2008 - Elite Frauen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. August 2009)

Worldcup Madrid 2008 - Elite Männer


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. August 2009)

Fortsetzung folgt (Worldcup Schladming 2008, WM 2008, Saison 2009 .....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (19. August 2009)

tolle Fotos! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Lateralus (19. August 2009)

Super, mehr mehr mehr. Du warst da überall? Was machste denn beruflich? Fotograf? Beneidenswert


----------



## RedFlash (19. August 2009)

Wirklich ein super Thread! Vielen Dank für die Mühe! Sind wirklich sehr sehenswerte Fotos dabei! Weiter so!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. August 2009)

Vielen Dank tolle Bilder.

Mfg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen.

Worldcup Schladming 2008 - Elite Frauen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. August 2009)

Und hier noch die Lisi Osl, das Welcupgesamtpodium der Frauen und die überaus symphatischen Damen Marie Hélène Prémont und Irina Kalentieva:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. August 2009)

Worldcup Schladming 2008 - Elite Männer


----------



## tomi67 (20. August 2009)

Sage auch danke für die tollen bilder 

lg tom


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. August 2009)

WM Val Di Sole/Italien 2008 - Elite Frauen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. August 2009)

WM Val Di Solie/Italien 2008 - Elite Männer


----------



## cruiser007 (22. August 2009)

Echt coole Bilder!!!

Hast du zufällig auch welche von den Junioren bei den Weltcuprennen, bzw der WM?


----------



## Don Trailo (22. August 2009)




----------



## chrikoh (22. August 2009)

Super Bilder, DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. August 2009)

Vielen Dank und gerne geschehen! Es geht auch bald weiter. Freut euch auf noch bessere Bilder und Schnappschüsse von Rennen der aktuellen Saison. Allerdings werde ich mir damit mehr Zeit lassen, damit dieser Thread nicht schnell wieder in den Untiefen des Forums verschwindet. Geduldet euch also ein wenig....


----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. August 2009)

Das beste Bild finde ich das von Burry Stander.

Mfg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. August 2009)

Weiter geht´s mit der Bundesliga!

Bundesliga Münsingen 2009 - Elite Frauen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2009)

super bilder!

ist bestimmt nen stressiger, aber auch sehr abwechslungsreicher und schöner job.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. August 2009)

Bundesliga Münsingen 2009 - Elite Herren


----------



## 007ike (31. August 2009)

Super Fotos! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. August 2009)

Bald geht´s weiter mit den Worldcups in Offenburg, Houffalize, Madrid, EM Zoetermeer ......

Aber vorher:

Bundesliga Albstadt 2009 - Elite Frauen:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. August 2009)

Bundesliga Albstadt 2009 - Elite Herren


----------



## Toblerone (2. September 2009)

mal wieder perfekte Fotos
Aber der Fumic mit seiner Quitschgelben Brille ist einfach nur lächerlich und sieht zudem noch sch..... aus!!!


----------



## eiji (2. September 2009)

Toblerone schrieb:


> mal wieder perfekte Fotos
> Aber der Fumic mit seiner Quitschgelben Brille ist einfach nur lächerlich und sieht zudem noch sch..... aus!!!



Mal ganz zu schweigen von der Uhr. 



petejupp schrieb:


>



Aber seitdem ich die Typen in der Stuttgarter Innenstadt ohne Helm hab biken sehen, sind sie sowieso unten durch. 


Ich warte auf weitere Bilder von richtigen Sportlern ...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. September 2009)

Ich find er hat Style mit der gelben Ray Brille


----------



## Christian Back (2. September 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Ich find er hat Style mit der gelben Ray Brille



Yep!
Typen braucht der Bikesport; Style auch! Ein provokativer Spruch darf mal sein.

Früher war Biken "Trendsport", und hat genug Interesse geweckt, um zu einer Bewegung zu werden, die sich als Alternative zum Strassensport sah.

Mittlerweile ist es eine Industrie, wird gesponsort, und vieles ist im "Mainstream" versunken und geglättet.

Und dann kommen zwei Jungs, benehmen sich anders, und werden als Rotznasen abqualifiziert.

Nee nee, auf Beamtenbikesport stehe ich nicht... Alles reglementiert, selbst die "Freerider".

Ist doch komisch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (2. September 2009)

nichts gegen Style, aber was die Fumics so an Arroganz und Selbstverherrlichung an den Tag legen und nicht mal mehr nen Blumenpott gewinnen lässt schon ein wenig Kritik zu!


----------



## Christian Back (2. September 2009)

Siehst du, sie sind im Gespräch und polarisieren. Perfekt!


----------



## Toblerone (2. September 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Siehst du, sie sind im Gespräch und polarisieren. Perfekt!



na ja, ob polarisieren der richtige Begriff ist weiß ich nicht! Dazu sind sie zu unwichtig!
Aber passt hier eh nicht rein. Lass einfach die Fotos für sich sprechen.


----------



## Christian Back (2. September 2009)

Toblerone schrieb:


> na ja, ob polarisieren der richtige Begriff ist weiß ich nicht! Dazu sind sie zu unwichtig!
> Aber passt hier eh nicht rein. Lass einfach die Fotos für sich sprechen.



Tun wir!

Die sind aber auch erlesen.
Vielleicht mal ein paar Worte zur Ausrüstung?


----------



## Toblerone (3. September 2009)

Vielleicht mal ein paar Worte zur Ausrüstung?[/QUOTE]

Stylisch


----------



## Kevin N (3. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder, aber an eine Lefty kann ich mich noch immer nicht gewöhnen. Sieht in meinen Augen total hässlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (3. September 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Yep!
> Typen braucht der Bikesport; Style auch! Ein provokativer Spruch darf mal sein.
> 
> Früher war Biken "Trendsport", und hat genug Interesse geweckt, um zu einer Bewegung zu werden, die sich als Alternative zum Strassensport sah.
> ...



Eigentlich hast Du recht.


----------



## Renn Maus (4. September 2009)

Die Fumic-Brothers sind cool! 
Die Brille find ich trotzdem föllig unpassend und POTTHÄßLICH!!! 

Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Weltmeistertitel und zu einer wahrlich grandiosen Leistung: Irina Kalentieva!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. September 2009)

Worldcup Offenburg 2009 - Elite Frauen:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. September 2009)

Worldcup Offenburg 2009 - Elite Herren:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. September 2009)

Weiter geht´s erst wieder in 14 Tagen. Nächstes Wochenende bin ich für Euch beim Worldcup in Champéry!


----------



## Fireman (7. September 2009)

Wirklich tolle Bilder! Eine Bereicherung! Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder aus Champéry.


----------



## Sunset (7. September 2009)

Tolle Bilder...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (7. September 2009)

Mal ne bescheidene Frage: Die Profis fahren bei den WC und DM Rennen ne ca. Zeit von 1h 50min. Aber welche Distanz???
Mich würde dan mal interessieren daß man mal vergleichen kann wie "schneel" eine Spitz, ein Kuschat und ein Fumic unterwegs ist.

p.s. Tolle Bilder, weiter so!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. September 2009)

Fireman schrieb:


> Wirklich tolle Bilder! Eine Bereicherung! Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder aus Champéry.



Danke! Champéry wird allerdings noch ein Weilchen dauern. Ich halte mich an die chronologische Reihenfolge. Erst kommt also Houffalize, dann Madrid, dann Zoetermeer, dann Mont St. Anne, dann Bromont, dann - ja dann kommen die Bilder von Champéry....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.HdR (7. September 2009)

@mit-alu-heizen:
Diese News beantwortet deine Frage exemplarisch anhand der WM in Australien vor zwei Tagen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420094


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. September 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Mal ne bescheidene Frage: Die Profis fahren bei den WC und DM Rennen ne ca. Zeit von 1h 50min. Aber welche Distanz???
> Mich würde dan mal interessieren daß man mal vergleichen kann wie "schneel" eine Spitz, ein Kuschat und ein Fumic unterwegs ist.
> 
> p.s. Tolle Bilder, weiter so!



Auf der Seite der UCI

http://62.50.72.82/ftpuci/ftpsportelectronic/ftptouci/MTB/2009/35593_RiderResult_XCO_ME.pdf

findest Du alle Angaben zu den jeweiligen Rennen. Du klickst auf "Detailed PDF". Unter "Race Analysis" findest Du ganz oben auch die Angaben zu der zurück gelegten Distanz und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. Lass Dich aber nicht täuschen: je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke, der äusseren Bedingungen (Schlamm oder trocken), der Anzahl und Steilheit der Anstiege und des technischen Anspruchs variieren diese von Rennen zu Rennen. In Madrid beispielsweise fuhr Absalon einen Schnitt von fast 26 km/h! In Mont St. Anne gerade mal knapp 16 km/h.


----------



## versus (8. September 2009)

warum sehe ich den thread erst jetzt ??? sofort abonniert - tolle bilder !!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. September 2009)

Nun gut! Also doch schon mal vorab ein paar Bilder ganz frisch aus Champéry. Aber nur ein paar, sozusagen als Appetitanreger! Während die Stimmung bei den Damen, die sich noch Hoffnung auf den Gesamt-Weltcupsieg machen konnten, kurz vor dem Start wohl wegen der knappen Konstellation in der Weltcup-Gesamtwertung ein wenig angespannt schien



























herrschte bei den Männern eine deutlich ausgelassenere Stimmung kurz vor dem Start


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. September 2009)

Beiden Geschlechtern gleich war jedoch die Freude über die jeweils errungenen Siege. Lisi Osl übernahm mit ihrem 2. Weltcupsieg in dieser Saison auch die (knappe) Führung im Gesamtklassement






während Burry Stander das freudige Erlebnis eines Weltcupsieges bei den Herren zum ersten Mal genießen durfte (wenn man mal von seinen zahlreichen Erfolgen in der U23-Kategorie absieht)


----------



## Lateralus (16. September 2009)

Und hiermit mal wieder die Forderung: MEHR PICS!!!

P.S.: Danke schonmal


----------



## Toblerone (16. September 2009)

@Petejupp:

wolln wir nicht den Job tauschen?
Bekommst auch nen Lolli!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. September 2009)

Weiter geht´s in der chronologischen Reihenfolge.

Worldcup Houffalize 2009 - Elite Frauen:


----------



## ChrisKing (19. September 2009)

der kurschat fährt als einziger einen riser bar? hab ich ja beim cc noch nie gesehen bis jetz..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. September 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> der kurschat fährt als einziger einen riser bar? hab ich ja beim cc noch nie gesehen bis jetz..



Stimmt nicht. Neben Kurschat fahren beispielsweise auch noch Rizer: Näf, Kabush, Craig, Beckingsale, Sokoup, Pendrel, Koerber usw., usw. ....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. September 2009)

Worldcup Houffalize 2009 - Elite Männer:


----------



## Transalp-Udo (21. September 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen.
> 
> Worldcup Schladming 2008 - Elite Frauen
> 
> ...


 
Leck mich am Piiiiiiep. Watt'n Anstieg.Wieviel % hat der? 50? Wow!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. September 2009)

Worldcup Madrid 2009 - Elite Frauen:

Vera Andreeva






Tereza Hurikova






Margarita Fullana






Julie Krasniak






Camille Pousse






Willow Koerber






Lene Byberg






Lisi Osl






Maja Wloszczowska






Irina Kalentieva






Sabine Spitz






Catherine Pendrel






Nathalie Schneitter


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. September 2009)

Elite Männer folgen in Kürze.

Hört mal Herrschaften: ein bisschen mehr (positive) Resonanz auf diesen wunderbaren Thread würde mich ja schon freuen (und hätte sicherlich auch guten Einfluß auf meine Motivation, weiter Bilder der Saison 2009 hochzuladen). Wir sind doch hier schließlich in der Cross Country Rubrik!!!


----------



## Schmittler (25. September 2009)

ich finds super! bloß weiter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.HdR (26. September 2009)

Na dann will ich mal:
Vielen Dank für die super Bilder! Gibt sicher jede Menge stille Mitleser wie mich, die sich einfach über die Fotos freuen, ohne das gleich in Worten festzuhalten.
Bin dieses Jahr total vom World Cup angefixt und dabei, die Namen und Gesichter der wichtigsten Fahrer(innen) zu erkennen.
Hab als Hobby-Knipser bei meinen beiden Offenburg Besuchen mitbekommen, wie es ist, gescheite Fotos machen zu wollen, möglichst noch an mehreren Stellen. Warum müssen die auch so schnell fahren ...


----------



## daniel77 (26. September 2009)




----------



## soma (26. September 2009)

Hallo,

also erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die Fotos, habe mir den Fred seit einiger Zeit abonniert und bin immer wieder sehr begeistert.

Und auch von diesem Helm. 



petejupp schrieb:


> Worldcup Houffalize 2009 - Elite Männer:



Habe schon mehrfach bei Onlinehändlern geschaut, aber nie diesen Helm gefunden. Kann mir vllt. jemand weiterhelfen und mir sagen, wie dieser Helm heißt?

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.

Gruß
soma


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. September 2009)

soma schrieb:


> Und auch von diesem Helm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@all: Danke! Geht natürlich weiter!

@soma: Helm ist von Catlike, Modell Whisper Plus müsste es sein (Absalon fährt mittlerweile schon mit dem Nachfolger)


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. September 2009)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Na dann will ich mal:
> Vielen Dank für die super Bilder! Gibt sicher jede Menge stille Mitleser wie mich, die sich einfach über die Fotos freuen, ohne das gleich in Worten festzuhalten.
> Bin dieses Jahr total vom World Cup angefixt und dabei, die Namen und Gesichter der wichtigsten Fahrer(innen) zu erkennen.
> Hab als Hobby-Knipser bei meinen beiden Offenburg Besuchen mitbekommen, wie es ist, gescheite Fotos machen zu wollen, möglichst noch an mehreren Stellen. Warum müssen die auch so schnell fahren ...



Falls gewünscht kann ich auch gerne mal je ein Foto mit dem Namen der Fahrerin/des Fahrers hochladen. Habe mir da bisher keine Gedanken drüber gemacht, weil ich die Herrschaften ja eh alle gleich erkenne.


----------



## Renn Maus (26. September 2009)

hi,

ich bin auch stiller mitleser bei dir. Mir gefallen die Fotos sehr gut.
Aber die Fahrer mal mit Namen vorzustellen würde mir z.B. sehr helfen.
Ich kann die im Moment kaum zuordnen.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Luke.HdR (26. September 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Falls gewünscht kann ich auch gerne mal je ein Foto mit dem Namen der Fahrerin/des Fahrers hochladen. Habe mir da bisher keine Gedanken drüber gemacht, weil ich die Herrschaften ja eh alle gleich erkenne.



Wäre klasse!


----------



## chrikoh (26. September 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Falls gewünscht kann ich auch gerne mal je ein Foto mit dem Namen der Fahrerin/des Fahrers hochladen. Habe mir da bisher keine Gedanken drüber gemacht, weil ich die Herrschaften ja eh alle gleich erkenne.



Das wäre super!


----------



## Hesse77 (26. September 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> @all: Danke! Geht natürlich weiter!
> 
> @soma: Helm ist von Catlike, Modell Whisper Plus müsste es sein (Absalon fährt mittlerweile schon mit dem Nachfolger)


 

Muss mich anschließen, wirklich einfach tolle Bilder die Du uns hie zur Verfügung stellst.

Helm ist wie schon geschrieben der Whisper von Catlike. Fahre dieses Modell auch, sitzt super und ist optisch halt mal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. September 2009)

Worldcup Madrid 2009 - Elite Männer

Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos (ESP)







Jean-Christophe Peraud (FRA)






Roel Paulissen (BEL)






Wolfram Kurschat (GER)






Manuel Fumic (GER)






Ralph Näf (SUI)






Julien Absalon (FRA)






Am legendären Subida Infernal (von oben fotographiert):

Absalon vor Näf, Burry Stander, Roel Paulissen und Nino Schurter











Burry Stander vor Paulissen, Schurter, Hermida und Marco Aurelio Fontana











Scheinbar fährt nur noch eine relativ überschaubare Anzahl von SRAM-Fahrern Gripshift, der überwiegende Teil hat auf XX umgerüstet.  





















Manuel Fumic






Moritz Milatz






Jean-Christophe Peraud vor Christoph Sauser






Wolfram Kurschat





















Vom Anfang der Steigung des Subida Infernal fotographiert:






Beachtet den kleinen Jungen im grünen T-Shirt vor dem Mann mit dem Megaphon!
















Hoffe, dass die Bilder einigermaßen die unvergleichliche Stimmung an diesem kurzen Anstieg verdeutlichen können. Einen solch ohrenbetäubenden Lärm wie den, den die radsportverückten spanischen Fans dort am Subida Infernal erzeugen, habe ich bisher noch an keiner anderen Strecke erlebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. September 2009)

Hiermit 






geht es dann in Kürze weiter!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2009)

super job den du machst! geniale bilder!

und da soll mal jemand sagen dass mountainbiken nichts fürs auge ist.


----------



## CSB (27. September 2009)

...bin überrascht wie viele hübsche Frauen im WC mitfahren


----------



## steiltyp (27. September 2009)

ich schaue auch regelmäßig ob es was neues gibt - toll mal solche bilder zu sehen ohne dafür bezahlen zu müssen  

und als ehemaliger nachwuchs xc-fahrer kann ich auch sagen, dass sich die sportler immer über solche aufnahmen freuen


----------



## matsch (27. September 2009)

Wirklich schöne ausdrucksstarke Bilder. Danke dir!


----------



## Hänschen (27. September 2009)

Sehr schöner Thread, hast du vllt auch Bilder von den "Boxengassen"?


----------



## Spaltinho (29. September 2009)

Find deine Dokumentation auch sehr schön! Super Aktion... 

Gleich bei den ersten Fotos habe ich mir gedacht, dass das hinzufügen der Namen mir einen viel besseren Durchblick geben würde. Schön, dass du das jetzt machst. Das hilft ungemein !

Danke....


----------



## DirkMX (29. September 2009)

Einfach tolle Fotos. Danke!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Oktober 2009)

Fortsetzung folgt nun mit der EM in Zoetermeer. 

EM Zoetermeer 2009 - Elite Frauen:

Marga Fullana





















Eva Lechner


























Sabine Spitz





















Irina Kalentieva









































Maja Wloszczowska









































Lisi Osl































Katrin Leumann





















Anna Szafraniec































Blaza Klemencic
















Nathalie Schneitter











Adelheid Morath und Anja Gradl


























Podium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (3. Oktober 2009)

Super Fotos! Jedesmal ein Genuss, wenn wieder neue Bilder hochgeladen werden


----------



## eiji (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag dreckige Bilder.  

Das Schutzblech von Sabine macht wirklich einen deutlichen Unterschied, auch wenn es trotzdem nicht zum Titel gereicht hat.
Weiss denn jemand, wie es Maja nach ihrem boesen Sturz in Australien geht?


Vielen Dank fuer die feinen Bilder!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Oktober 2009)

eiji schrieb:


> Weiss denn jemand, wie es Maja nach ihrem boesen Sturz in Australien geht?



Maja sitzt wieder im Sattel und wurde kürzlich Marathon-Vizeeuropameisterin hinter Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesjaa.

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...aeae-unbekannter-este-und-dahle-gewinnen.html


----------



## chrikoh (3. Oktober 2009)

DANKE,SUPER !!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Oktober 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Super Fotos! Jedesmal ein Genuss, wenn wieder neue Bilder hochgeladen werden



Vielen Dank! Freut euch auf die Bilder der Herren Elite. Die sind nicht minder beeindruckend (kommen in Kürze)!


----------



## drexsack (3. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder, vielen Dank fürs hochladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Oktober 2009)

EM Zoetermeer 2009 - Elite Herren:

Start
















Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos









































Christoph Sauser
















Jean-Chrstophe Péraud





















Moritz Milatz





















Nino Schurter


























Roel Paulissen































Ralph Näf




































Florian Vogel
















Sven Nys





















Martin Gujan





















Oliver Beckingsale











Lukas Flückiger











Podium


----------



## corfrimor (4. Oktober 2009)

Das war ja mal echt 'ne Schlammschlacht! Da erscheint die Couch gleich um so gemütlicher 

Tolle Bilder! Den Thread seh' ich mir immer gerne an!

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## singlestoph (4. Oktober 2009)

danke für die bilder

schöner thread

weitermachen, bitte


----------



## M!ke (4. Oktober 2009)

Auch ich als stiller Mitleser will an dieser Stelle mal ein *FETTES Danke* sagen. Auch der Service mit den Namen 

Grüße 

Mike


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi Petejupp


Hab den Thread erst heute entdeckt und hab alle Bilder in Ruhe durchgeschaut. Das ist ja mal echt megakrass was du da für Bilder gemacht hast !!
Bin total begeistert - echt absolut geil ! 

Tausend Dank dafür, dass du sie uns hier zeigst !! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## tinnes (5. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder, gerade die von Zoetermeer finde ich klasse, da fahr ich auch ab und zu mal.

Machst Du das beruflich, oder wie kommst Du sonst zwischen den Fahrern?


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2009)

*grazie !!*


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Dezember 2009)

Kurze Meldung von mir: in absehbarer Zeit geht es hier mit Bildern der letzten Wordcups ausführlich weiter. Ich möchte/darf einer Publikation, die in Kürze erscheinen wird nicht vorgreifen (Stichwort: Erstverwertungsrechte). Ein paar Bilder könnt ihr aber schon hier finden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434521&page=3


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hier schon mal ein kleiner Appetizer auf das was kommt. Mein Kumpel Uli war bei den Worldcups in Mont Sainte Anne und Bromont in Kanada. Von ihm stammen auch die Bilder. Dies ist ein Streckenabschnitt des Kurses in Mont St. Anne. Und nein, es handelt sich nicht um einen Teilbereich der Downhillstrecke.







Geht bald weiter!


----------



## corfrimor (4. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht ja mal echt mies aus! Aber ich schätze, Absalon wird auch hier mit spielerischer Eleganz runtergetänzelt sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (4. Dezember 2009)

In der Mitte hats doch ne schöne Linie, nur sollte man die auch treffen


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Dezember 2009)

die fotos sind echt spitze!!!

das letzte ist sehr gut fotografiert.
man sieht richtig gut wie steil es bergab geht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Dezember 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Thread, hast du vllt auch Bilder von den "Boxengassen"?



Uli hat Deinen Wunsch erfüllt. Ein paar Bilder aus dem Fahrerlager in Mont Sainte Anne:

Lene Byberg






Willow Koerber






Georgia Gould






Catherine Pendrel






José Antonio Hermida Ramos






Und hier Bilder vom Pitwalk beim Worldcup in Bromont. Es ist offensichtlich, dass mein Kumpel Uli der Ansicht war/ist, dass die Mädels im Cross Country Zirkus deutlich fotogener sind, als ihre männlichen Pendants. Ich kann ihm da nur beipflichten.

Lisi Osl´s Ghost Hardtail






Lisi Osl






Willow Koerber






Irina Kalentieva






Katerina Nash






Catherine Pendrel






Eine einsame Emily Batty






Margarita Fullana fährt sich neben ihrem Mietvan warm






Lene Byberg und ihre 2-fach Kurbel
















Irina ganz zuversichtlich und freundlich wie immer!






Letzte Vorbereitungen bei Catherine Pendrel






Georgia Gould






Einige der Mädels loten schon beim Warmfahren ihre Grenzen aus:


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2009)

immer wahnsinns bilder - vielen dank!

fährt die letzte dame sich da echt mit einem race king auf der rolle warm


----------



## Hänschen (4. Dezember 2009)

Danke, sehr schöne und interessante Bilder.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Dezember 2009)

World Cup Mont Sainte Anne 2009 - Elite Frauen

Lisi Osl






Lene Byberg






Marga Fullana






Marie Hélène Prémont






Lene Byberg






Lene Byberg






Marie Hélène Prémont






Maja Wlosczcowska






Irina Kalentieva






Start in Mont Sainte Anne































Emily Batty






Nach dem Rennen: Lene, Willow, Maja, Emily, Tereza Hurikova


























Katerina Nash, 2 x Irinchen und Siegerehrung Damen Elite


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Dezember 2009)

tolles sinnliches bild!


Lene Byberg


----------



## zingel (4. Dezember 2009)

*Hammer Fotos!* Kompliment!


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Dezember 2009)

einfach klasse Bilder...machen Lust "dabei" zu sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (5. Dezember 2009)

Geile Bilder. Genau das richtige zu dieser Jahrezeit, um wieder Motivation zu schöpfen!

Thanks!


----------



## feedmewithspam (5. Dezember 2009)

Toller Thread mit tollen Bilder. Mach bitte weiter so, PeteJupp.


----------



## Renn Maus (5. Dezember 2009)

Deine / eure Fotos sind wirklich ganz fantastisch.
Diese sind ein Augenschmauss für jeden CC-Fan.
Du sagtest die Bilder düfrten aufgrund einer Puplikation nicht vorher veröffentlicht werden.
Um welches Magazin/welches Buch handelt es sich?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2009)

boar pete! weist du was... DU bsit schuld das ich naechste saison wieder xc und nicht nur mx fahre  
die bilder machen einem SO lust drauf


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ist ja sehr schön hier mit all´ dem Lob! Vielen Dank auch im Namen von Uli. Deshalb geht´s auch schon wieder weiter:

Worldcup Mont Sainte Anne 2009 - Elite Männer

Vor dem Start


























Start zum Rennen der Männer







































































Die Top 3 in Mont Sainte Anne und das Podium:


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2009)

die aktionsfotos sind schon sehr fein
*was mir aber an deine /euren stil sehr gefällt ist die stille, das denken, die konzentration, die gelassenheit vor dem rennen....
fasst wie ein stilleben*, arbeitest du auch mit mittelformatkameras, oder sind die für deine arbeit zu" klobig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die aktionsfotos sind schon sehr fein
> *was mir aber an deine /euren stil sehr gefällt ist die stille, das denken, die konzentration, die gelassenheit vor dem rennen....
> fasst wie ein stilleben*, arbeitest du auch mit mittelformatkameras, oder sind die für deine arbeit zu" klobig"



Ich muss Dich "enttäuschen": stinknormale digitale Spiegelreflexkamera von Canon. Die Kunst ist wohl eher, im richtigen Moment abzudrücken. Gelingt leider nicht immer ....


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> . Die Kunst ist wohl eher, im richtigen Moment abzudrücken. Gelingt leider nicht immer ....



stimmt, kenne das phenomen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Dezember 2009)

Weiter geht´s am kommenden Wochenende. Dann öffnet sich das nächste Türchen unseres Racing-Adventskalenders und heraus kommen die Bilder vom Worldcup in Bromont.


----------



## Medic-BHD (5. Dezember 2009)

Echt super geile Bilder, vermitteln echt gut die Stimmung und alles. Gefällt mir Richtig gut! Denke mal ich spreche für alle wenn ich sage bitte MEHR !!!

Danke dir für die Arbeit ....

MfG  Medic


----------



## ellivetil (5. Dezember 2009)

Macht echt Spass sich die Bilder anzuschauen. Weiter so!


----------



## gtbiker (5. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Dank euch für die super Bilder hier!


----------



## chrikoh (5. Dezember 2009)

Wie immer-SUPER Bilder
DANKE!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Dezember 2009)

Als kleiner Vorgeschmack hier schon mal ein Bild des Siegers vom Rennen der Herren in Bromont:


----------



## KonaSebbel (5. Dezember 2009)

wirklich echt tolle Bilder!! bitte weiter so...


----------



## drivingghost (5. Dezember 2009)

auch von mir ein lob. macht echt spaß, hier rein zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennoh (5. Dezember 2009)

optimal, um sich Vorfreude und Motivation für die kommende Saison zu holen.

vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Dezember 2009)

Die hier







kommen schon in Kürze um die Ecke geflitzt!!!

Bis bald!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Dezember 2009)

So, ist ja Wochenende, da können wir das Adventstürchen schon etwas früher aufmachen.

Worldcup Bromont 2009 - Elite Frauen

Heather Irmiger






Marie Hélène Prémont






Mary Mc Conneloug






Willow Koerber






Marga Fullana






Lisi Osl






Irina Kalentieva






Lene Byberg






Lene Byberg






Vor dem Start
















Start!!!






















































































1. Worldcup-Sieg !!!


----------



## .t1mo (11. Dezember 2009)

Wiedermal ganz starke Bilder - ganz großes Kino, wie sensationell Du immer die Emotionen einfängst


----------



## FeierFox (11. Dezember 2009)

Die Galerie hier sollte nie enden, das macht einfach nur Spaß anzuschaun. Vorallem kriegt man richtig Lust wieder selber reinzuhauen.


----------



## eiji (12. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


>





Is das nen 29'er Hinterrad?

Naja, der Laufrad-Look ist echt nicht mein Ding. Is halt schon aegerlich, wenn es die Sid nich in 29'er gibt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Dezember 2009)

Worldcup Bromont 2009 - Elite Männer

Julien und Emilie Absalon






Die Begeisterung vor dem Start ist groß: was für ein Mistwetter!














































Nur einer freut sich scheinbar: Ralph Näf






Nutzt ja alles nix! Also: Start!!!


























Absalon mal wieder einsam in Front bis, ja bis zum Kettenriss.


























Die schweizer Meute kommt mit Näf, Vogel und Schurter






sowie Christoph Sauser (daneben Moritz Milatz)






The "Big Man from the USA" Adam Craig






Was für eine Mocke !!!











Überraschungssieger Geoff Kabush






Und wieder diese Schweizer - Schurter und Vogel






Ralph Näf






Burry Stander






Jose Antonio Hermida






Christoph Sauser






Julien Absalon






Im Ziel - endlich!!!


----------



## zingel (12. Dezember 2009)

haha, wie geil!


----------



## Felixxx (12. Dezember 2009)

Superklasse, die Bilder 

Und der Sieger fährt nicht 3fach und auch nicht 2fach...

... und mit 'nem fetten Riser...

... und 'nem viel zu weichen und bleischweren Rahmen...

... und Systemlaufrädern... 

Vielen Dank an petejupp, der uns das aktuell im Worldcup gefahrene Material zeigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2009)

das macht richtig laune! 

danke, danke, danke


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Dezember 2009)

@Felixxx dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als im sponsorenbereich einzusteigen


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2009)

ich wuerde schon mal behaupten, dass die bedingenen eher "speziel" bis assig waren 
das bei so nem rotz  wetter, weniger schalten definitiv mehr ist, DAS sollte jedem klar sein


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Dezember 2009)

Das macht ja richtig Spaß hier! Herzlichen Dank für die positiven Rückmeldungen und die lobenden Worte! Mein Vorhaben, die Disziplin Cross Country hier im Forum ins rechte Licht zu rücken, damit ihr die ihr gebührende Aufmerksamkeit zu Teil wird, werde ich am kommenden Wochenende mit dem Upload der Bilder aus Champéry fortsetzen!


----------



## invincible (12. Dezember 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Superklasse, die Bilder
> 
> Und der Sieger fährt nicht 3fach und auch nicht 2fach...
> 
> ...



... und mit Larsen am VR bei DEM Wetter.

@petejupp: Wirklich ein klasse Threat hier!


----------



## drexsack (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder, vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (13. Dezember 2009)

Einfach nur klasse Bilder!!!!
Super Thread


----------



## Fezza (14. Dezember 2009)

Wer hat denn Ralph Näf den linken Handschuh ausgezogen?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. Dezember 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Superklasse, die Bilder
> 
> Und der Sieger fährt nicht 3fach und auch nicht 2fach...
> 
> ...



Und kaum Sattelüberhöhung!

Ist eigentlich gar kein Racebike - raus hier!


Wirklich ein toller Thread


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Dezember 2009)

Champéry, 13. September 2009: Welch prächtige Landschaft.... doch die Idylle trügt !


























Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Champéry, 13. September 2009: Welch prächtige Landschaft.... doch die Idylle trügt !
> ...Fortsetzung folgt!



ja bitteeeee!


----------



## swift daddy (16. Dezember 2009)

*YEAH*  echt super Fred und immer wieder super Bilder!!!!!

... aus französischer Sicht schade, dass Péraud jetzt aus dem Mtb-Geschäft ausgestiegen ist und sich ganz seiner Profi-Karriere auf dem RR widmet. Anscheinend isser deshalb dieses Jahr auch nicht so richtig in die Gänge gekommen, weil er sich schon die ganze Zeit über mit dem Wechsel auf die Strasse beschäftigt hat.

Naja, Absalon is ja da um die Fahne hochzuhalten    *Vive la France*


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Dezember 2009)

Worldcup Champéry 2009 - Elite Frauen:

Fünf Fahrinnen hatten vor dem WC in der Schweiz noch Chancen auf den Gesamtsieg. Mit den besten Vorausetzungen als Gesamtführende am Start Lene Byberg.


























Dicht gefolgt von Lisi Osl


























Auch die neue Weltmeisterin (endlich ist das Regenbogentrikot wieder da, wo es hin gehört!) Irina Kalentieva hatte noch gute Chancen. Schied im Rennen nach Sturz aber schon früh aus.































Mit theoretischen Chancen Marga Fullana, die - wie sich herausstellte - wegen eines im Training gebrochenen Rückenwirbels schon früh die Segel streichen musste











sowie Catherine Pendrel











Unter anderem auch am Start: 

Emily
















Marie
















Sabine











und Mary






Start vor beeindruckender landschaftlicher Kulisse:


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Dezember 2009)

Auf dem Worldcupkurs in Champéry gibt es einen sch.....steilen Anstieg, dessen Steigungsprozente zum Ende hin immer höher werden. Hier die Bilder dazu (und noch ein paar andere mehr):

Lisi Osl






















Lene Byberg (von Kopf bis Fuß alles farblich passend auf das UCI-Leaderjersey abgestimmt)









































Irina Kalentieva (kurz vor dem Ausscheiden)











Emily Batty





















Catherine Pendrel





















Sabine Spitz


























Mary McConneloug
















Die tapfere Marga Fullana











Eva Lechner





















Elisabeth Brandau





















Anna Scafraniec






Natalie Schneitter
















Marie Hélène Prémont


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Dezember 2009)

Champéry war mein letzter Worldcup in diesem Jahr. Ich nehme mir mal die Freiheit, euch mit den vorerst letzten Bildern in diesem Thread ein wenig zappeln zu lassen. Dafür lasse ich es aber nochmal so richtig krachen! Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyrex (18. Dezember 2009)

und abboniert... Geniale Bilder! Leider den Fred erst jetzt entdeckt. Danke!!!


----------



## .t1mo (18. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Dafür lasse ich es aber nochmal so richtig krachen! Fortsetzung folgt!



Nichts wie los


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Champéry war mein letzter Worldcup in diesem Jahr. Ich nehme mir mal die Freiheit, euch mit den vorerst letzten Bildern in diesem Thread ein wenig zappeln zu lassen. Dafür lasse ich es aber nochmal so richtig krachen! Fortsetzung folgt!



wow 
verkaufst du auch foto cds.... ?
wage mich fast nicht inoffiziell deine fotos hier zu kopieren...


----------



## pedalix (18. Dezember 2009)

@ petejupp

Danke für die tollen Bilder, weiter so


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...euch mit den vorerst letzten Bildern in diesem Thread ein wenig zappeln zu lassen....



 ich hoffe wirklich nur für dieses jahr!

ein grosses dankeschön an dich. dein thread gehörte dieses jahr zu den absoluten highlights und auch zu den wenigen, auf die ich sofort hektisch drauf geklickt habe, wenn neues von dir angekündigt wurde


----------



## ScottErda (18. Dezember 2009)

Thread ist nun auch aboniert


----------



## eiji (19. Dezember 2009)

hm ...  ... geile Bilder.

Gibt es eigentlich auch Bilder aus der "Box"?
(Ja ich weiss, es is frech zu fragen  )


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Huldigungen und die Blumen!!! Hier die versprochene Fortsetzung.

Worldcup Champéry 2009 - Elite Frauen Teil 2: 












































































(Fast) Nichts geht mehr bei Caroline Mani:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Dezember 2009)

Lisi Osl siegt zum 2. Mal in dieser Saison!














































Die Kontrahentinnen im Ziel 









































Siegerehrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (19. Dezember 2009)

Super schöne Bilder  Motiviert so dermaßen für die nächste Saison, dass man am liebsten direkt raus auf's bike möchte...
Erstaunlich, wie viele 2-Finger Bremser oder Mittelfingerbremser im Worldcup unterwegs sind - hätte ich bei den leistungsstarken heutigen Bremssystemen überhaupt nicht erwartet.

Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Dezember 2009)

felixxx schrieb:


> erstaunlich, wie viele 2-finger bremser oder mittelfingerbremser im worldcup unterwegs sind - hätte ich bei den leistungsstarken heutigen bremssystemen überhaupt nicht erwartet.
> 
> Angenehmes wochenende noch, felixxx


denke die handhabung
 hat nichts mit dem power der bremse zu tun die meisten" fühlen" sich sicherer mit 2 fingern....
 DIESE BILDER SIND ECHT DAS VITAMIN IM FRUCHTSAFT, GREAT


----------



## Schmittler (19. Dezember 2009)

Erneut mal wieder auch von mir: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. Dezember 2009)

Super Bilder,

und siehe da, Lisi Osl siegt mit einer dieser Ketten die ja so nicht haltbar sind, und nach Meinungen hier aus dem Forum, sich schon beim ersten Antritt so viel längt dass man sie nachher wechseln muss..


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Dezember 2009)

Worldcup Champéry 2009 - Elite Männer

Am Vorstart (sorry für evtl. Doppelposts von Bildern, die ich hier vor einigen Wochen schon einmal als Kurzvorschau für den Worldcup in Champéry hochgeladen habe)

Das Cannondale Factory Team - Martin Gujan, Marco Aurelio Fontana, Roel Paulissen
















Ehre wem Ehre gebührt: U23-Weltmeister Burry Stander































Der neue Weltmeister der Herren Elite Nino Schurter































Der beste Mountainbiker aller Zeiten Julien Absalon









































Ralph Näf





















Der deutsche Meister Wolfram Kurschat
















Der entthronte Weltmeister Christoph Sauser






Bromont Sieger Geoff Kabush






Jose Antonio Hermida 






und mit Kumpel Absalon






Genug für heute - geht in Kürze weiter!!!


----------



## chrikoh (19. Dezember 2009)

Dem Absalon sein Helm ist ja eine Katatrophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (19. Dezember 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Dem Absalon sein Helm ist ja eine Katatrophe



Dir Dein Deutsch auch


----------



## Lateralus (19. Dezember 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Super Bilder,
> 
> und siehe da, Lisi Osl siegt mit einer dieser Ketten die ja so nicht haltbar sind, und nach Meinungen hier aus dem Forum, sich schon beim ersten Antritt so viel längt dass man sie nachher wechseln muss..



Naja, wenn Du vor jedem Rennen ne neue kriegst und auch ansonsten, sobald Du willst - da hält nunmal alles (meistens).



petejupp schrieb:


> Lisi Osl siegt zum 2. Mal in dieser Saison!



Wer ist das? Kann ich neben Lene Byberg sie auch auch heiraten? Und wie bringe ich das meiner Frau bei, dass bei uns demnächst noch 2 andere einziehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2009)

dem näf sein helm ist auch nicht besser.


das ist emily batty.


----------



## chrikoh (19. Dezember 2009)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Dir Dein Deutsch auch



Der Helm von Julien Absalon sieht ja katastrophal aus
Zufrieden Herr Deutschprofessor?


----------



## Lateralus (19. Dezember 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Der Helm von Julien Absalon sieht ja katastrophal aus
> Zufrieden Herr Deutschprofessor?



Eher beruhigt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Dezember 2009)

AUF ZUM GROSSEN FINALE !!!

Worldcup Champéry 2009 - Elite Herren 

Entschuldigt bitte die teilweise etwas unscharfe Bildqualität, die Technik hat mich beim Herrenrennen zeitweise im Stich gelassen.

Alexis Vuillermoz











Roel Paulissen











Emil Lindgren






Florian Vogel






Christoph Sauser
















Ralph Näf






Nino Schurter











Oliver Beckingsale











Wolfram Kurschat
















Moritz Milatz






Goeff Kabush


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Dezember 2009)

Die Männer an dem steilen Anstieg in Champéry....































.... auf der Verfolgung dieser beiden Herren

Dem wie der sichere Sieger aussehenden Julien Absalon































und dem zum Schluß die Oberhand behaltenden Burry Stander


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Dezember 2009)

Während Stander seinen ersten Worldcupsieg in der Eliteklasse überschwänglich feiert































muss ein völlig erschöpfter Olympiasieger von seiner Frau Emilie erstversorgt werden (er ist tatsächlich menschlich!!!)
















Auch im Ziel - ausgelaugt, aber glücklich - die Herren Näf und Flückiger


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Dezember 2009)

Die Siegerehrungen

Wertung U23







Gesamtsieger Burry Stander






Wertung Elite Herren
















Und Gesamtsieger Herren Elite Julien Absalon, der auch schon wieder lachen kann


----------



## Felixxx (20. Dezember 2009)

Erstaunlich, dass Geoff Kabush wieder mit nur einem Kettenblatt unterwegs war. 
Dieser Thread ist so klasse! Als wenn man live dabei wäre 

Angenehmen Sonntag noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Dezember 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass Geoff Kabush wieder mit nur einem Kettenblatt unterwegs war.



Adam Craig fährt auf seinem Anthem ebenfalls einfach (kein Wunder, bei den Oberschenkeln!):


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2009)

SO muss das aussehen! weltklasse! man sieht mal das es den pro's auch richtig dreckig gehen kann und sie echt uebers limit gehen. WELTKLASSE


----------



## Domme02 (20. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch Folter sich sooo geile Bilder anzugucken!!!!  Welches Arsch hat nur den Winter erfunden???       

Vielen Dank für die geilen Bilder!!  Hast du für den langen Winter auch noch ein paar Bilder in peto? Oder muss ich jetzt ohne sie klar kommen?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Wolfram Kurschat



ich fnde, dieses ist das beste bild der herren elite.
da kommt einfach die action am besten rüber.


was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass der rest schlecht ist.

ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen: einfach spitzenklasse und jedes mal ein genuss wenns was neues gibt! weiter so!


----------



## ScottErda (20. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch:
Die rot/weißen Dinger (Sensor?!) an den Gabeln, dienen die zur Zeitmessung?!


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2009)

ich denke schon.

bei nem knappen finish wird dann wohl das foto entscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Dezember 2009)

_Hallo Allerseits,

die Ã¼beraus positive Resonanz auf diesen Thread und die vielen Ã¤uÃerst wohlwollenden Statements von euch bereiteten mir groÃe Freude. Vielen Dank dafÃ¼r!

Mein Ziel war (und ist) es, der Disziplin Cross Country den ihr gebÃ¼hrenden Rahmen und Glanz zu verleihen. Vor allem aber wollte ich die Leistungen der Athletinnen und Athleten entsprechend wÃ¼rdigen.

Ich hoffe, dass mir dieses sehr am Herzen liegende Anliegen durch meine Galerie zufriedenstellend gelungen ist.

Die WÃ¼nsche nach noch mehr Bildern kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich verfÃ¼ge noch Ã¼ber hunderte weitere Fotos, die ich hier hoch laden kÃ¶nnte. Ich mÃ¶chte jedoch vermeiden, dass dieser Thread zu âgewÃ¶hnlichâ wird. Meiner Ansicht nach macht es keinen Sinn, nun wieder Bilder von den Rennen des letzten Jahres oder zu Beginn dieser Saison zu verÃ¶ffentlichen.

Daher werde ich das Hochladen von Bildern in diesen Thread fÃ¼r dieses Jahr beenden. Die Saison 2009 ist (schon seit einer Weile) Geschichte, und genau so wie ihr euch weitere Bilder wÃ¼nscht, kann ich es kaum erwarten, dass die 2010er Rennen bald wieder beginnen.

Sofern nichts dazwischen kommt habe ich das sehr ambitionierte Ziel, neben einer Handvoll Bundesligarennen im kommenden Jahr zu allen 6 CC Worldcups und zur WM zu reisen.

Im Moment sehe ich nichts, was dagegen sprechen kÃ¶nnte, euch auch dann wieder mit tollen Fotos zu verwÃ¶hnen.

Bis dahin wÃ¼nsche ich Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010!

P._


----------



## Lateralus (20. Dezember 2009)

Danke nochmals für die Bilder. Hast Du evtl. auch Bilder, die "hinter den Kulissen" aufgenommen wurden? Vom Warmup, von Mechanikern, aus den Teambereichen...usw usw...quasi von allem jenseits des eigentlichen Renngeschehens.

Ansonsten Dir auch ruhige Weihnachten, nen guten Rutsch - und dann gutes Gelingen bei Deinem Vorhaben - nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken und Eigennutz Freue mich, wenns hier weitergeht




petejupp schrieb:


> _Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> die überaus positive Resonanz auf diesen Thread und die vielen äußerst wohlwollenden Statements von euch bereiteten mir große Freude. Vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2009)

hey petejupp,

nochmal vielen dank für die klasse fotos und ich finde die handhabung genau richtig. da freut man sich dann wieder noch mehr auf die neue saison!

gegen so ein paar sideshow-fotos ziwschendurch hätte ich aber natürlich auch nix.

dir ein schönes fest und einen guten start ins neue jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. Dezember 2009)

Petejupp´
auch dir nur das beste und gute erholungszeit vor der neuen saison




cheers


----------



## Oliver W. (21. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos ! Bitte mach nächtes Jahr weiter !


----------



## Holiday (21. Dezember 2009)

...einfach nur schön anzusehen !!!!!


----------



## corfrimor (21. Dezember 2009)

Sehr, sehr geile Bilder, vielen Dank!

Beste Grüße

corfrimor 

P.S.: Wenn man sich die Fotos von dem Mädel mit der Nummer 18 ansieht, bekommt man ja fast Mitleid! Ich ziehe den Hut vor ihrem Durchhaltevermögen!

P.P.S.: Wenn ich mir die Arme von Lisi Osl so anschaue überrascht es mich doch, daß sie ihr Rad in die Höhe zu halten imstande ist. 

P.P.S.: Emely Batty zu heiraten wäre an sich keine schlechte Idee


----------



## .t1mo (21. Dezember 2009)

Goeff Kabushist tanzt auch aus der Reihe wo er nur kann. Einfach-Kurbel und obendrein auch noch mit einem Lenker, der auch im AM oder Endurobereich eine gute Figur machen würde...






...weiß einer was für eine Breite er in etwa fährt?

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein riesen Dank an Petejupp. Frohes Fest, einen guten Rutsch und auf eine tolle Saison 2010 - weiter so. Ist mir immer eine riesen Freude hier vorbeizusehen


----------



## swift daddy (21. Dezember 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr geile Bilder, vielen Dank!
> 
> P.P.S.: Wenn ich mir die Arme von Lisi Osl so anschaue überrascht es mich doch, daß sie ihr Rad in die Höhe zu halten imstande ist.



das Bike wiegt ja auch fast nix    was meinste, wieso da ne Clavicula dran is???  


@ petejupp ... kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen, einfach klasse Bilder, super Stimmung, super Emotionen und auch die Anstrengungen klasse rübergebracht    Absolon sieht man selten am Boden   


WEITER SO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (22. Dezember 2009)

@ petejupp  dein Anliegen geht voll auf! Und deine Umsetztung finde ich richtig gut! Mach weiter so, zeig uns auch 2010 wieder tolle Fotos!


----------



## sterniwaf (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo petejupp,
herzlichen Dank für die tollen Bilder und alles Gute für das neue Jahr. Ich finde, dein Ziel hast du auf jeden Fall erreicht. Was die Fahrer/innen leisten müssen, sowohl Konditions- als auch fahrtechnisch, ist Wahnsinn.
Ich halte deinen Thread für den Besten der letzten Jahre.


----------



## derfati (22. Dezember 2009)

Was für ein geiler Thread!

Vielen Dank dafür!

Da freue ich mich schon auf nächstes Jahr. Damit ich nichts verpasse:
Abo!


----------



## kinesium? (22. Dezember 2009)

Wow!

Ich war noch nie auf einem solchen Rennen...wie konnte ich bisher nur ohne sein?! 

Sooooo faszinierend und lebendig wie Du (Ihr) die Stimmung bei den Rennen einfängst und jeden einzeln daran teilhaben lässt...das ist einfach nur sauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuspannend und verdient ein riesen Lob !

Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls besinnliche Tage und ein spannendes wie gutes Jahr 2010!


----------



## stivinix (22. Dezember 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ich fnde, dieses ist das beste bild der herren elite.
> da kommt einfach die action am besten rüber.
> 
> 
> ...



... bis auf seine katastrophale Downhillposition  



Super Bilder!!  Danke


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir (wieder mal) ein riesen Lob für den Aufwand! Die lebendig eingefangenen Bilder und die Kommentare dazu machen die Essenz dieses Threads aus, weiter so...  

Manuel


----------



## Ergowolf (1. Januar 2010)

@ petejupp

Abolut SUPER

Bin leider erst jetzt auf den Thread gestossen, aber dafür konnte ich dann doch auch viele Bilder geniesen

Dir und allen Mitlesern/Schauern und natürlich den Fahrerinnen/Fahrern
ein gesundes,glückliches und friedvolles 2010

sowie immer gut Gripp

Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Januar 2010)

Für all´ jene von Euch, die sich auch für DH und 4X interessieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6692035#post6692035

Frohes Neues!


----------



## soLaar (3. Januar 2010)

[/quote]

Weiß jemand von welcher Marke diese Socken sind / wo man sie bekommt?


----------



## Domme02 (3. Januar 2010)

@soLaar das müssen Pearl Izumi sein; siehe hier: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...ortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
mich würde eher interessieren was der da in der Flasche hat. 
Kakao the next Sportsdrink oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (3. Januar 2010)

So etwas geniales hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Damit hab ich wieder 100% Motivation für die neue Saison getankt und obendrein freu ich mich hier wie ein kleines Kind, dass ich unter den ganzen Pros in Post 32 sogar selbst auftauchen darf... 
Mach weiter so und vielleicht werd ich 2010 ja wieder von dir erwischt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Januar 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> So etwas geniales hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Damit hab ich wieder 100% Motivation für die neue Saison getankt und obendrein freu ich mich hier wie ein kleines Kind, dass ich unter den ganzen Pros in Post 32 sogar selbst auftauchen darf...
> Mach weiter so und vielleicht werd ich 2010 ja wieder von dir erwischt.



Ach was, ich musste doch lediglich im richtigen Moment auf den Auslöser drücken. Das war aber auch eine Qual an dem Tag, Hut ab vor Deiner Leidensfähigkeit und natürlich der aller anderen auch. Beschreib´ doch mal wie das so ist, wenn man sich 10 Mal den Anstieg im Bullentäle hochschrauben muss, und das bei geschmeidigen 30 Grad!


----------



## Limit83 (3. Januar 2010)

Da gibts ja (zum Glück) die 80% Regel, so dass ich bestimmt nur 6 oder 7 mal dort hoch "durfte". Aber die ersten drei Runden fährt man selbst bei den 30° noch mit Gänsehaut am ganzen Körper. Denn die Zuschauermassen brüllen einen wirklich dort den Berg hinauf. Leider liegt man dann ab Runde 4 soweit zurück, dass man von den Zuschauern nicht mehr so sehr wahrgenommen wird. 
Aber ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Qual 2010, hoffentlich wieder bei 30° 


petejupp schrieb:


> Ach was, ich musste doch lediglich im richtigen Moment auf den Auslöser drücken. Das war aber auch eine Qual an dem Tag, Hut ab vor Deiner Leidensfähigkeit und natürlich der aller anderen auch. Beschreib´ doch mal wie das so ist, wenn man sich 10 Mal den Anstieg im Bullentäle hochschrauben muss, und das bei geschmeidigen 30 Grad!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Januar 2010)

..... (sorry Doppelpost)


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von welcher Marke diese Socken sind / wo man sie bekommt?



Wie wäre es mit einem etwas farbenfroheren Design (die Kippe ist übrigens nicht von Geoff Kabush)?






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Januar 2010)

.....


----------



## Lateralus (4. Januar 2010)

Petejupp, ich frage nochmal - ist vielleicht untergegangen. Hast Du auch Bilder, die "hinter den Kulissen" aufgenommen wurden? Von den Zelten und Technikstationen der Teams, beim Warmfahren, Reparaturen...usw usw

Würde mich auch interessieren, mal ein wenig drumherum zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Januar 2010)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Petejupp, ich frage nochmal - ist vielleicht untergegangen. Hast Du auch Bilder, die "hinter den Kulissen" aufgenommen wurden? Von den Zelten und Technikstationen der Teams, beim Warmfahren, Reparaturen...usw usw
> 
> Würde mich auch interessieren, mal ein wenig drumherum zu sehen.



Hallo Lateralus,

Post # 105 könnte etwas für Dich sein. Die Rubrik "Hinter den Kulissen" habe ich ehrlich gesagt etwas vernachlässigt. Kann aber gerne mal nachschauen, was ich diesbezüglich in meiner Sammlung darüber hinaus noch anbieten könnte.

Und auf die Schnelle ein "Reparaturbild" vom Worldcup in Bromont:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Januar 2010)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Petejupp, ich frage nochmal - ist vielleicht untergegangen. Hast Du auch Bilder, die "hinter den Kulissen" aufgenommen wurden? Von den Zelten und Technikstationen der Teams, beim Warmfahren, Reparaturen...usw usw
> 
> Würde mich auch interessieren, mal ein wenig drumherum zu sehen.



Hallo Lateralus,

speziell auf Deinen Wunsch eine Behind-The-Scenes-Collection:

Irina Kalentieva und Tereza Hurikova beim WC 2008 in Houffalize:











Irina Kalentieva, Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa sowie Chengyuan Ren, Jing Jing Wang und Jing Liu beim WC 2008 in Offenburg:
















Nochmal Chengyuan Ren beim Warmfahren sowie Wolfram Kurschat (Worlcup 2008 Offenburg)











Chinesische Dehnübungen vor dem Worldcup in Madrid 2008






Die Luna-Mädels und Marga Fullana im Weltmeister-Outfit in Schladming 2008











Lene Byberg nach dem Wordcup 2008 in Schladming vor dem Schnellimbiss, in dem es den besten Döner in ganz Österreich gibt











Fans von Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa bei der WM 2008 in Val Di Sole






Letzte Einstellungen am "Fahrwerk" von Irina Kalentieva (WM 2008)






Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm (WM 2008)






Willow Koerber erhält nach dem Warmfahren in der Gluthitze von Commezzadura bei der WM 2008 eine besondere "Kältebehandlung" durch ihren Betreuer





















Kaytee Boyd vor dem Rennen in Val Di Sole sowie Sabine Spitz und Marie Hélène Prémont bei der Doping-Kontrolle
















Christoph Sauser "kaltgestellt" im Glutofen bei der WM in Italien 2008 und letzte Einstellungen am (damals) brandneuen Epic











Bundesliga 2009 in Münsingen: Lisi Osl und Kollegin Sabine Spitz sowie das Siegerbike von Irina Kalentieva "am Haken":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Januar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> @soLaar das müssen Pearl Izumi sein; siehe hier: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...ortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
> mich würde eher interessieren was der da in der Flasche hat.
> Kakao the next Sportsdrink oder was?



Das is ein B52... Frag mich nur, wie er den während des Rennens anzündet


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Januar 2010)

Und noch ein kurzer Blick hinter die Kulissen der Saison 2009:

Warmfahren beim Worldcup in Offenburg:





















Aufgereiht wie an der Perlenschnur











und ein kleines Detail am Rande






Vor dem Worldcup in Madrid gingen Marga Fullana, Sabine Spitz, Tereza Hurikova und Caroline Mani auf die Rolle





















wurden jedoch ganz klar von Publikumsschwarm Lene Byberg ausgestochen, die von den spanischen Fans regelrecht belagert wurde:


----------



## Schmittler (8. Januar 2010)

Auch hier sind mal wieder super Bilder dabei!


----------



## eiji (8. Januar 2010)

Coole Bilder!  
Nach langweiligen 2h auf Rolle und Laufband genau das Richtige!

Und das "Fahrwerk" wuerd ich auch gerne einstellen. 

Und weg ...


----------



## Lateralus (8. Januar 2010)

Danke danke dankeFinde ich auch sehr sehr interessant


----------



## x-rossi (8. Januar 2010)

super bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaprok (8. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



Spannung bis in die Haarspitzen 

Vielen Dank für die großartigen Bilder! Freue mich auf die nächste Saison...


----------



## schu2000 (8. Januar 2010)

Crosscountry at its best!! 

Bin eher der bergaborientierte Bildergucker, Zuschauer und auch Biker, aber Deine Bilder anzuschauen macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## Domme02 (8. Januar 2010)

...mal wieder sehr geile Bilder!



petejupp schrieb:


> wurden jedoch ganz klar von Publikumsschwarm Lene Byberg ausgestochen, die von den spanischen Fans regelrecht belagert wurde:



warum nur??


----------



## chrikoh (8. Januar 2010)

SUUUPER Bilder (wie immer)!!!
Danke!!!


----------



## volki3 (8. Januar 2010)

Super Bilder 
Freue mich immer über neue Bilder! 
Weiter so


----------



## Nafets190 (19. Januar 2010)

Möchte auch mal ein Lob und meinen Dank ausprechen Petejupp.
Freue mich auf weitere Bilder.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Januar 2010)

"Schlimm",deine Bilder.Kaum stosse ich auf deinen Thread,schon bin ich "verliebt".Wer ist Das??


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Januar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> "Schlimm",deine Bilder.Kaum stosse ich auf deinen Thread,schon bin ich "verliebt".Wer ist Das??



Du hast einen sehr guten Geschmack. Das ist Willow Koerber, unter anderem Bronzemedaillengewinnerin bei der WM 2009 in Canberra/Australien. Siehe auch www.willowkoerber.com


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch schon sau Lust auf die diesjährige Marathonsaison. Vor allem nachdem ich letztes Jahr erst reingeschnuppert hab. Ab dem Jahr gehts los und gilts


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Januar 2010)

Die Emily Batty ist sau goldisch








und die Lene Byberg liebe ich neben Rachel Atherton auch über alles






XC ist schon ein schöner Sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (20. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss jetzt schon das ich dieses Jahr nach Offenburg fahren werde.Vll. gelingt ja mal ein Live Blick."lechz".
Haben die in Offenburg nicht sogar ein Hobbyrennen bzw .Marathon???Dann könnte man(n)das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem etwas farbenfroheren Design (die Kippe ist übrigens nicht von Geoff Kabush)?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Januar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt schon das ich dieses Jahr nach Offenburg fahren werde.Vll. gelingt ja mal ein Live Blick."lechz".



Wer seinen Standort in Köln hat ist ja eigentlich schon zwingend dazu verpflichtet, nicht nur nach Offenburg, sondern auch zum Klassiker nach Houffalize zu fahren. Sind von Köln keine 200 Kilometer.


----------



## tinnes (20. Januar 2010)

Houffalize kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, am Samstag vor den Elite-rennen ist ein Rennen für ohne Lizenz. Sogenannte Fun-klasse. Mit Fun hat das aber weniger zu tun, da wird gefahren auf Teufel komm raus

Ist auch ne schöne Runde da


----------



## tinnes (20. Januar 2010)

Dieser Thread ist wirklich kurzweilig, vor allen Dingen, wenn bei dem ein oder anderen massive Hormonausschüttungen stattfinden.

Die Foto's sind aber auch wirklich klasse!


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Januar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt schon das ich dieses Jahr nach Offenburg fahren werde.Vll. gelingt ja mal ein Live Blick."lechz".
> Haben die in Offenburg nicht sogar ein Hobbyrennen bzw .Marathon???Dann könnte man(n)das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden.



Ja, mann hat einfach einen Vorwand hin zu fahren der sich besser anhört


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Januar 2010)

Stimmt,wenn ich zu meiner Frau sage ich fahre Mädels kucken,wechselt sie die Türschlösser aus)


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Januar 2010)

Neben den optischen Reizen bieten die Mädels natürlich auch herausragende Leistungen, überragendes fahrtechnisches Können und einfach grandiosen Sport. Leider sind zum Rennen der Frauen am Vormittag bei weitem nicht so viele Zuschauer am Streckenrand zu sehen wie später bei den Herren. Wenn ich mit diesem Thread erreicht habe, dass viele von euch zu den Rennen fahren, um die Anstrengungen der Mädels zu honorieren - umso besser! Aber bitte dran denken: Start der Frauenrennen ist meist um 11.15 Uhr!


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Januar 2010)

Ok,bin ich meistens wach!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2010)

Super Thread, die Bilder brigen das Felling des Rennen richtig gut rüber, ganz großes Kino!
Da bekomme ich richtig Lust mein Rad fertig zu machen, eine Startnummer zu befästigen und loszulegen. 
Danke, weiter so!


----------



## dre (21. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



... was will Mann mehr?

Noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## volki3 (21. Januar 2010)

Mit der würde ich auch Gerne mal en Bissi Radeln


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Januar 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... was will Mann mehr?
> 
> Noch mehr Bilder.


Musst du mich so quälen?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Januar 2010)

Sie würde dir wohl davon fahren..



volki3 schrieb:


> Mit der würde ich auch Gerne mal en Bissi Radeln


----------



## Boris2401 (21. Januar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt schon das ich dieses Jahr nach Offenburg fahren werde.Vll. gelingt ja mal ein Live Blick."lechz".
> Haben die in Offenburg nicht sogar ein Hobbyrennen bzw .Marathon???Dann könnte man(n)das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden.



Richtig!
schau mal hier http://www.womc.de
Ist allerdings ne Woche vor dem Weltcup.
Bin schon 2 mal mitgefahren. Ist aber jetzt nichts Weltbewegendes... Ich find ihn zwar super, top Organisiert usw aber die Strecken sind alles überwiegend Schotterpisten. Werd dieses Jahr aber auch wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (21. Januar 2010)

Cool,super Info.Mal die Kumpels animieren.Weiss einer wie lange man von Köln aus fährt?


----------



## Boris2401 (21. Januar 2010)

3 Stunden. Wart erst an Silvester in Köln und komme aus Offenburg. 
So, zurück zum Thema bevor gemotzt wird. 
Bei fragen kannst mir gerne ne PN schicken.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Januar 2010)

@ onkeldueres: eigentlich wollte ich ja keine Bilder mehr hochladen. Aber da Du Â´ne kÃ¶lsche Jung bist, darÃ¼ber hinaus auch noch die richtige Marke fÃ¤hrst und von Willow Koerber hin und weg zu sein scheinst, habe ich mich zu einem Willow Koerber Special entschlossen (ausserdem lasst ihr mir ja sowieso keine Ruhe).

Willow Koerber â Geboren am 12. Dezember 1977 und das schnellste (Mountainbike)Model der Welt:
Wenn der Streckensprecher die Fahrerinnen in die Startaufstellung ruft schlÃ¤gt ihre groÃe Stunde. Keine andere im Feld versteht es, ihre Startvorbereitungen so zu zelebrieren wie die 32-jÃ¤hrige Amerikanerin aus North Carolina. Zeigt sich nie zu schÃ¼chtern, um mit den zahlreich auf sie gerichteten Kameras zu kokettieren und ist zweifellos die aufregendste Frau im gesamten Fahrerfeld. VerfÃ¼gt darÃ¼ber hinaus Ã¼ber superbes AbwÃ¤rts- sowie technisches FahrkÃ¶nnen und glÃ¤nzte im Jahr 2009 mit der wohl besten Saisonleistung ihrer Karriere, die sie mit dem Gewinn der Bronzemedaille bei den Weltmeisterschaften in Canberra/Australien krÃ¶nte.

Willow Koerber 2008 

Beim Worldcup in Houffalize











Beim Worldcup in Madrid











Bei der WM in Val Di Sole


























Beim Worldcup in Schladming































Willow Koerber 2009

Beim Wordcup in Offenburg





























































Beim Wordcup in Houffalize




































Beim Worldcup in Madrid



















































In KÃ¼rze gibt es dann noch ein Special Ã¼ber Emily Batty, da diese junge Dame eure Herzen ja scheinbar auch um einiges schneller schlagen lÃ¤sst!


----------



## KonaSebbel (22. Januar 2010)

Willow Koerber ist der Hammer! Bin schon gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder von der süßen Emily!!


----------



## Steps85 (22. Januar 2010)

Lene Byberg


----------



## onkeldueres (22. Januar 2010)

@petejupp.Du bes ene leeve Kähl.Dankschön.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Januar 2010)

Emily Batty â Geboren am 16.06.1988 

Die CC-Welt (und dieses Forum hier) liegt ihr zu FÃ¼Ãen

Kanadas "Mountainbikebarby": Nicht nur hÃ¼bsch, sondern auch verdammt schnell und wahrlich ein Segen fÃ¼r die MTB-Szene. Die 21-jÃ¤hrige benÃ¶tigte lediglich 2 Rennen, um eine der meist photographierten Frauen im Weltcup zu werden. Die dazu noch Ã¼beraus sympathische Newcomerin mischte mit ihren Siegen in Offenburg und Houffalize die komplette U23-Kategorie auf und Ã¼berzeugte gleichzeitig mit Top-Platzierungen in der Elite-Klasse der Damen. Entwaffnender Kommentar Ã¼ber die anspruchsvolle Strecke in den Ardennen: âI thought it was physically more demandingâ. FÃ¤hrt immer ohne Handschuhe und wurde in Madrid, wo ihr ein Ã¤hnlicher âBelagerungszustandâ wie der bei Lene Byberg gewiss gewesen wÃ¤re, schmerzlich vermisst. Stand bei den Heim-Wordcups in Kanada dann einmal wieder ganz oben und einmal etwas tiefer auf dem Podium. Trotz kleiner SchwÃ¤chephase zum Ende einer langen Saison sicherlich eine absolute Bereicherung fÃ¼r den CC-Zirkus!

Emily Batty in Offenburg 2009































Belagerungszustand im Ziel


























WAS? Ich habe wirklich gewonnen????




































Scheint so zu sein, wenn man als Letzte aufÂ´s U23-Podium aufgerufen wird:


























Und spÃ¤ter - ganz entspannt - beim Siegerinterview mit Rob Jones





















DuplizitÃ¤t der Ereignisse eine Woche spÃ¤ter in Houffalize



















































Emily bei den Wordcups in Mont St. Anne und Bromont:































Und bei meinem persÃ¶nlichen Saisonfinale in ChampÃ©ry:



















































Irgendwer wollte ein Special Ã¼ber Lene Byberg? Bekommst Du - aber spÃ¤ter!


----------



## volki3 (23. Januar 2010)




----------



## versus (23. Januar 2010)

wahnsinn, anders kann man es nicht sagen!


----------



## jones (23. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (23. Januar 2010)

Und zum 1000sten Mal: ich LIEBE diesen Thread...CC kann doch soooo interessant und ansehnlich sein


----------



## dre (23. Januar 2010)

... da wird einem nach einer -5°-Tour gleich wieder warm ums Herz.


----------



## klogrinder (23. Januar 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... da wird einem nach einer -5°-Tour gleich wieder warm ums Herz.



LOL

Mir auch!
Übrigens: ihr seit alle zu alt für Emily Batty


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Januar 2010)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Übrigens: ihr seit alle zu alt für Emily Batty



Bin 24 


Bin gestern nachts auch unterwegs gewesen. Überall Eis und die Trinkflasche ist eingefrohren. Hab 3x auf der Fresse gelegen


----------



## onkeldueres (23. Januar 2010)

@petejupp.Man,man,man.Danke für die super Bilder von everybodies Darling.
Mein Job ist schon geil...deiner(wenns dein Beruf ist)ist der Hammer.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Januar 2010)

Mein erster Gedanke bei den Bildern von EB: ohne diese weiße Perlenkette würde sie bestimmt 30 bis 50 g einsparen


----------



## cannondirt (23. Januar 2010)

das wurd bestimmt noch net gesagt !

HAMMER GEILER THREAD


----------



## Domme02 (23. Januar 2010)

für die Emily Batty Fans:
23 Degrees Sports Management gibt bekannt, dass das junge kanadische Cross-Country-Talent Emily Batty neu zum Trek World Team stößt.
(...)Die 22-jährige Batty war zwei Jahre lang imTrikot von Trek Store Toronto und überzeugte nicht nur durch ihr gutes Aussehen, sondern auch durch tolle Ergebnisse, darunter ein Top-Ten-Platz beim Weltcup in Offenburg.
->http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/de...ringt-weibliche-note-ins-trek-world-team.html


----------



## cluso (23. Januar 2010)

Vermute nach der Bilderflut mussten einige Tastaturen ausgetauscht werden vom Sabber...


SUPER klasse Bilder, nicht nur von den Mädels.

Danke dafür das du sie hier zeigst.


Gruß

C. <- der mit seinen Favoritinnen im Reigen augenscheinlich niemand in die Quere kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (23. Januar 2010)

Will mich auch mal ganz herzlich für die super tollen Bilder bedanken! 

Mein Herz schlägt immer gleich höher, wenn ich mir deine Bilder ansehe.
Außerdem motivieren sie mich irgendwie jedesmal aufs neue. Will dann immer gleich aufs Bike steige und den nächsten Berg erklimmen.

mfG


----------



## SingleLight (23. Januar 2010)

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist bei der Serie, wieso sagt ihr nicht mal jemand das man den Riemen am Helm doch besser fester ziehen sollte.
Die Kette ist wohl eher ein Tick, aber was soll`s Sehr sehr geil der Thread!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## tinnes (24. Januar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> für die Emily Batty Fans:
> 23 Degrees Sports Management gibt bekannt, dass das junge kanadische Cross-Country-Talent Emily Batty neu zum Trek World Team stößt.
> (...)Die 22-jährige Batty war zwei Jahre lang imTrikot von Trek Store Toronto und überzeugte nicht nur durch ihr gutes Aussehen, sondern auch durch tolle Ergebnisse, darunter ein Top-Ten-Platz beim Weltcup in Offenburg.
> ->http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/de...ringt-weibliche-note-ins-trek-world-team.html



Da bleib ich doch bei meiner TREK-Schüssel und kauf mir kein Flash!


----------



## CSB (24. Januar 2010)

> Vermute nach der Bilderflut mussten einige Tastaturen ausgetauscht werden vom Sabber...



...solange es nur Sabber ist


----------



## klogrinder (24. Januar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Bin 24
> 
> 
> Bin gestern nachts auch unterwegs gewesen. Überall Eis und die Trinkflasche ist eingefrohren. Hab 3x auf der Fresse gelegen



FB sagt die is verheiratet!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Januar 2010)

Steps85 schrieb:


> Lene Byberg



@Steps85: mangels zeitlicher Kapazitäten gibt´s heute für Dich und alle anderen Fans von Lene Byberg mit ein paar Bildern der 2008er Saison erst einmal nur einen kleinen Vorgeschmack. Freut Euch aber auf das schon in Kürze folgende ausführlichere Special mit Bildern der Saison 2009!

Lene in Madrid 2008






















Lene nachdenklich bei der WM in Val Di Sole 2008






Lene beim Worldcup in Schladming 2008

Während der Arbeit ....
















... und danach







Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steps85 (26. Januar 2010)

Danke!!


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2010)

Bei machen Fahrern/Fahrerinnen hat man Angst, dass sie beim Anheben einer Colakiste in der Mitte durchbrechen


----------



## schu2000 (26. Januar 2010)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Bei machen Fahrern/Fahrerinnen hat man Angst, dass sie beim Anheben einer Colakiste in der Mitte durchbrechen



Leichtbau halt


----------



## kris. (26. Januar 2010)

Hau rein Pete! Mehr Lene!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Januar 2010)

Lene Byberg - Geboren am 25.11.1982

Hielt im vergangenen Jahr in Abwesenheit von Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa die norwegischen Fahnen hoch und tat dies in beeindruckender Art und  Weise. Drei dritte Plätze mit nur einem kleinen Ausrutscher als Zwölfte in Houffalize festigten ihren 3. Gesamtrang zur Saisonmitte. Spätestens zu diesem Zeitpunkt war klar, dass ihr erster Worldcup-Sieg nur noch eine Frage der Zeit war. Mit einer cleveren Reifenwahl gelang ihr dieses Kunststück beim 2. Kanada-Worldcup in Bromont, als es dort während des Rennens der Damen stark zu regnen begann. Mit der Silbermedaille von der WM in Australien im Gepäck trat sie im Leadertrikot der UCI beim vorletzten Worldcup in der Schweiz gegen Lisi Osl an. Obwohl sie gegen die zierliche Tirolerin im Endspurt der Saison unterlegen war, startet die 27-jährige Blondine als eine der Topfavoritinnen in die 2010er Saison. Lene überzeugt mit ihrer fahrerischen Eleganz und ist eine Augenweide auf ihrem Specialized Epic, auf dem sie konsequent vorne 2-fach fährt.

Lene in Offenburg 2009


























Lene in Houffalize 2009





















Lene in Madrid 2009




















































Lene in Mont Sainte Anne





















Lene bei ihrem ersten Worldcupsieg in Bromont





















Lene beim vorletzten Rennen in Champéry


----------



## eiji (27. Januar 2010)

Hier gibt es immer was zu sehen .


Wann kommt denn endlich *Irina*?


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Januar 2010)

Lene ist Genussmensch und fährt Fully


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Januar 2010)

das stück war gut, hats da nich den Näf lang gemacht..
ich glaube ich hab da mal nen Videobericht mit szenen von der Stelle gesehen, muss schon recht anspruchsvoll gewesen sein...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Januar 2010)

eiji schrieb:


> Irina[/B]?



Irinchen hebe ich uns für den Schluß auf!


----------



## Rumas (27. Januar 2010)

Bis jetzt war ich ja nur stiller Mitleser, aber ... sehr sehr geile Fotos.
Mit den Zöpfen wirkt Lene richtig unschuldig 

Freue mich schon auf das Irina Special, ich durfte mal ein paar Worte vor  einen BL Rennen mit ihr wechseln... sehr sehr nette Person 

petejupp, mach weiter so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (27. Januar 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf das Irina Special, ich durfte mal ein paar Worte vor einen BL Rennen mit ihr wechseln... sehr sehr nette Person


Kann ich bestätigen. Ist ein echt nettes Mädel. 
Aber nicht nur sie auch die ganze Topeak Ergon Crew ist sehr nett und bodenständig. Als ich dann noch erfuhr, dass der Manager nur 2km von mir entfernt aufgewachsen ist, war ich eh feuer flamme für das Team.

Ich denke, dass grade das eine sehr wichtige Komponente beim MTB Sport ist. Die Profis sind eben immer noch "normale Menschen" und man kann sich wirklich über gott und die Welt mit ihnen unterhalten. Sie nehmen sich gerne die Zeit. Sozusagen "helden zum anfassen".


----------



## Joscha (27. Januar 2010)

"muss" ist gut... sehen wir das selbe bild?^^


----------



## Giuliano.B (27. Januar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> sind eben immer noch "normale Menschen" und man kann sich wirklich über gott und die Welt mit ihnen unterhalten. Sie nehmen sich gerne die Zeit. Sozusagen "helden zum anfassen".



Das ist fast in jedem Sport so solange die Sportler sich den Sport nicht durch Eigenfinanzierung ermöglichen und sich dabei was einbilden wie die meisten. Hab Jahre im Motorsport gearbeitet, unter anderem auch mit ums Auto vom Opelvorstand und andere Firmeninhaber. Alles korrekte Leute. Nur einige die sich was drauf einbilden sind meist die langsamen und die, die die Fresse aufreißen. Unterm Strich die, die *********** sind obwohl die nix drauf haben außer Zahnbelag.....

edit: sry für schlechtes Deutsch. Es ist spät und habe ein trigonometiremassaker hinter mir. Für heute langts......


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Januar 2010)

Unter dieser zentimeterdicken Dreckschicht







steckt dieses bildhübsche Antlitz






mit dessen "Besitzerin" hier schon bald die Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## onkeldueres (29. Januar 2010)

Sind wir doch mal gespannt drauf.


----------



## dre (29. Januar 2010)

duuuuuu Petejupp wann ist bald?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Januar 2010)

Maja Wloszczowska - Geboren am 09. November 1983

Die zweifache Vizeweltmeisterin (2004 und 2005) im Cross Country hatte in der Saison 2008 ihr erfolgreichstes Jahr. Der Silbermedaille bei den Olympischen Spielen in Peking folgte der erste Worldcupsieg beim Saisonfinale auf der konditionell mörderisch anspruchsvollen Strecke in Schladming. Kam im Jahr 2009 nur recht verhalten in Tritt: 16. und 18. Plätze bei den ersten beiden Rennen entsprachen nicht unbedingt ihrem Leistungsvermögen, die Ränge 8 und 9 in Belgien und Spanien schon eher. Ihr Formanstieg fand seine Fortsetzung während der Schlammschlacht bei der Europameisterschaft im holländischen Zoetermeer. In einem äußerst spannenden Rennen behielt sie in einem sehenswerten Dreikampf die Oberhand über Irina Kalentieva und Sabine Spitz. Anschließend ging die schöne Polin mit Startnummer 10 in die zweite Saisonhälfte und zierte mit ihrem bildhübschen Antlitz die erste Startreihe beim Worldcup in Mont St. Anne (8. Platz). Verzichtete zu Gunsten der Vorbereitung auf die WM auf den 2. kanadischen Worldcup in Bromont. Stürzte im Training zur WM jedoch schwer und musste den Saisonhöhepunkt vom Krankenbett verfolgen. Stieg gegen Ende der Saison wieder in die Rennszene ein und belegte bei der Marathon-EM hinter Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesjaa Platz 2. 

Maja ebenso kraftvoll wie energisch beim entscheidenden Überholmanöver gegen Marga Fullana am steilsten Anstieg der Strecke auf der Planai in Schladming (2008), der auf Grund der vorherrschenden Bodenverhältnisse auch von keinem der Männer fahrend bewältigt werden konnte
















Und überglücklich bei der Zieldurchfahrt und auf dem Podium bei ihrem ersten Worldcupsieg
















Maja beim Worldcup 2009 in Offenburg





















Maja beim Worldcup 2009 in Houffalize
















Maja im Casa De Campo beim Worldcup 2009 in Madrid




































Zunächst scheinbar wenig zuversichtlich vor dem Start bei der EM in Zoetermeer 











 während des Rennens auf dem beschwerlichen Weg zum .































. Europameistertitel!!!


----------



## dre (30. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



... besser gehts ja wohl kaum.


----------



## onkeldueres (30. Januar 2010)

Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesjaa.Wenn du da noch was von hättest.Würde die älteren hier im Forum auch ansprechen.
Und Sabine ist ja auch nicht so hässlich,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. Januar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesjaa.Wenn du da noch was von hättest.Würde die älteren hier im Forum auch ansprechen.
> Und Sabine ist ja auch nicht so hässlich,oder?



Oh Mann, da habe ich ja was angefangen.

Es kommen noch Marie Hélène, Lisi, und ja, gerne auch Gunn-Rita und Sabine, und zum guten Schluß die "Königin".

Lesen hier eigentlich keine Mädels mit? Könnte ja auch mal ein Special über Absalon und Co. machen.

Und dann hätte ich da noch ein ganz besonderes Schmankerl - für später ...


----------



## herr.gigs (30. Januar 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... besser gehts ja wohl kaum.



@ Pete: Einen guten Vorschlag noch: Blaza Klemencic


----------



## jetos15 (30. Januar 2010)

irgendwie seh ich leider keine bilder


----------



## dre (30. Januar 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> irgendwie seh ich leider keine bilder



das Schlimmste was einem hier passieren kann.....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. Januar 2010)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> @ Pete: Einen guten Vorschlag noch: Blaza Klemencic


















(mehr aussagekräftige Bilder habe ich leider nicht von ihr, werde aber in dieser Saison die Augen und den Sucher nach ihr offen halten)


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2010)

Was hat die für Reifen drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2010)

hinten auf jeden fall nen geax gato.


----------



## onkeldueres (30. Januar 2010)

Auf den ersten Blick könnt dat ein Kerl sein.Ok,das Armband sollte einem dann zu denken geben


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. Januar 2010)

HInten ist ein Geax Gato das vorne ist eventuell ein Geax Barro Mud


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2010)

Geax hab ich demletzt öfter mal gelesen/gesehen. Die Dinger taugen auch was oder?


----------



## LunaLuX (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Zeig einfach was du hast denn ich denke das Du mit deinen tollen Bildern hier allen denn Winter verkürzt und noch mehr lust auf die kommenden Rennen in 2010 machst.
Und natürlich würden wir nach denn Damen auch die Herren gerne sehen aber das hat sicher noch zeit und wir bleiben erst mal gerne bei den Damen.

Mit Sportlichem Glück Auf

Jörg





petejupp schrieb:


> Oh Mann, da habe ich ja was angefangen.
> 
> Es kommen noch Marie Hélène, Lisi, und ja, gerne auch Gunn-Rita und Sabine, und zum guten Schluß die "Königin".
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. Januar 2010)

Definitiv..werde nächstes Jahr auch auf Geax starten. 



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Geax hab ich demletzt öfter mal gelesen/gesehen. Die Dinger taugen auch was oder?



Mfg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Januar 2010)

LunaLuX schrieb:


> .... und wir bleiben erst mal gerne bei den Damen.



Marie Hélène Prémont - Geboren am 24. Oktober 1977

Besondere Merkmale: unwiderstehliches, schönstes Lächeln im gesamten Worldcup-Zirkus und bergseekristallklare blaue Augen

Mit einem sicherlich eher lachenden denn mit einem weinenden Auge wird Marie-Hélène auf die Saison 2008 zurückblicken. Sie stand bei jedem der acht Worldcuprennen, an denen sie teilnahm, ausnahmslos unter den Top 3 auf dem Podium und konnte die Rennen in Fort William und Mont St. Anne für sich entscheiden (den Worldcup in Canberra ließ sie nach den Olympiastrapazen aus). Nach der knappen Niederlage gegen Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa in Madrid hatte sie dennoch allen Grund zur Freude: sie bekam das UCI-Leadertrikot überreicht, welches sie fortan bis zum Ende der Saison nicht mehr abgeben sollte. Außerdem wurde sie gleich beim ersten Einsatz des neuen Rocky Mountain Vertex Team zum wiederholten Male kanadische Meisterin. Eine Enttäuschung war für sie sicherlich der 4. Platz bei der WM in Val Di Sole. Das Rennen dort war von der Dauer einfach zu kurz, um nach eher mäßigem Start noch weiter nach vorne zu gelangen. Auch das olympische Rennen in Peking geriet zu einer herben Ernüchterung: sie schied schon kurz nach dem Start mit akuten Atemwegsbeschwerden aus. Dennoch war die Saison 2008 die erfolgreichste in ihrer bisherigen Karriere.

Houffalize 2008




































Offenburg 2008































Madrid 2008


























Schladming 2008




































Weltmeisterschaften Val Di Sole 2008

Mit einem freundlichen Gruß während des Trainings am Samstag































In der Saison 2009 verzichtete die Worldcup-Gesamtsiegerin des Vorjahres wegen ihres stressigen Pharmaziestudiums auf den Auftakt in Südafrika. Daher der für sie ungewohnte 14. Platz in Offenburg, weil sie wegen der Wetterverhältnisse (meterhoher Schnee) in Kanada und ihrem Studium kaum trainieren konnte. Klar aufsteigende Tendenz in Houffalize (6.) und Madrid (2.) und damit Topfavoritin für die Heimworldcups in Mont St. Anne und Bromont. Dort in der Heimat hinderten sie zuerst technische Unzulänglichkeiten, sowie erneut auftretende Atemnot und Schwindelgefühle an besseren Ergebnissen. Kehrte als WM-12. aus Australien zurück und beendete die Saison auf einem versöhnlichen Podestplatz (5.) in Schladming. Wird ihre Karriere mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ihrem persönlichen Saisonhöhepunkt bei der WM in Mont St. Anne beenden - Leider!

Offenburg 2009





















Houffalize 2009
















Madrid 2009





















Zu Hause in Kanada































Champéry 2009


----------



## Fusion-Racer (31. Januar 2010)

Sehr interessant, dass Sie nicht auf den Rocky-Carbonrahmen fährt!!!

Da hat Sie ja nen sehr loyalen Sponsor


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



sweeet 



Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dass Sie nicht auf den Rocky-Carbonrahmen fährt!!!



 fährt sie doch - zumindest überwiegend.


----------



## ScottErda (31. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> sweeet



Dachte das selbe, beim durchscrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Januar 2010)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dass Sie nicht auf den Rocky-Carbonrahmen fährt!!!
> 
> Da hat Sie ja nen sehr loyalen Sponsor



Da muss ich dich korrigieren: Marie-Hélène fährt bereits seit Mitte 2008 den neuen Vertex Team Carbon-Rahmen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Februar 2010)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dass Sie nicht auf den Rocky-Carbonrahmen fährt!!!
> 
> Da hat Sie ja nen sehr loyalen Sponsor



Nur St. Anne 2009 und halt Anfnag 2008. Auf den anderen Bildern sieht man doch das Carbonvertex.






z.B. An der Sattelklemme und am Steuerkopfbereich zu erkennen


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Februar 2010)

Selten so ein sympatisches Lächeln gesehen.Super nett.


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Februar 2010)

ist das das Wolfsdingens?
schöne Persepektive.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Februar 2010)

Der Wolfsdingens (Wolfsdrop) ist diese Stelle hier:






MHP befindet sich jedoch gerade erst in der Anfahrt zum "freien Fall".

So geht´s dann dort weiter:


----------



## cluso (1. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>





Fällt ziemlich genau in mein Beuteschema. 

(Wobei mit der biken gehen sicherlich kein Spaß ist.  ).


----------



## dre (1. Februar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Fällt ziemlich genau in mein Beuteschema.
> 
> (Wobei mit der biken gehen sicherlich kein Spaß ist.  ).



Zu was ihr alles so "biken" sagt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesjaa.Wenn du da noch was von hättest.Würde die älteren hier im Forum auch ansprechen.



Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa  Geboren am 10. Februar 1973

Was soll man zu einer der erfolgreichsten Mountainbikerinnen aller Zeiten großartig schreiben?

-	Olympiasiegerin Cross Country
-	Mehrfache Weltmeisterin CC und Marathon
-	Mehrfache Europameisterin CC und Marathon
-	Vierfache Weltcup-Gesamtsiegerin Cross Country (2003  2006)
-	26 Worldcup-Einzelsiege

Kehrt nach einer hartnäckigen Viruserkrankung und nach einer Babypause, ausgestattet mit einem Vertrag bis 2012 (Multivan Merida Biking Team), in diesem Jahr wieder in den Rennzirkus zurück.

Lassen wir also Bilder sprechen (leider  siehe oben  nur aus 2008)!

Gunn-Rita in Houffalize 2008





















In Offenburg 2008





















In Madrid 2008 bei ihrem vorerst letzten Triumph im Worldcup





















Nach der Zieldurchfahrt zusammen mit der hauchdünn geschlagenen Marie-Hélène Prémont und beim Siegerinterview











Auf dem Podium





















Und zusammen mit ihrem Teamkollegen José Antonio Hermida Ramos






Bei der WM 2008 in Val Di Sole


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Februar 2010)

Dankeschön.Tolle Bilder von einer tollen Frau.Hoffentlich kann sie an alte Erfolge anknüpfen.Hätte Sie verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (1. Februar 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Zu was ihr alles so "biken" sagt.



Wenn ich biken schreibe meine ich biken.

Das was du meinst schreibt sich mit f am Anfang.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Wenn ich biken schreibe meine ich biken.
> 
> Das was du meinst schreibt sich mit f am Anfang.



Fahrradfahren?


----------



## M!ke (1. Februar 2010)

Schaut aus, als wäre sie nicht gerade begeistert wärend dem Aufwärmen fotografiert zu werden


----------



## Nafets190 (1. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder tolle Bilder!

Wann kommt denn endlich Irina?


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2010)

Mit den Kopfhörern wundert mich das nicht


----------



## Schmittler (1. Februar 2010)

Man hat halt irgendwie das Gefühl, als ob Apple der Hauptsponsor für alle Teams wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. Februar 2010)

alter falter...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (2. Februar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Nur St. Anne 2009 und halt Anfnag 2008. Auf den anderen Bildern sieht man doch das Carbonvertex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich schon gesehen, mich hats halt trotzdem verwundert, dass Sie gerade in Kanada auf dem Scandiummodell unterwegs war.
Anscheinend ist der Rocky-Carbonrahmen nur für Europa interessant fürs Vermarkten


----------



## Baschdl (2. Februar 2010)

Wow, ich bin begeistert! Sehr schöne Bilder zu einem sehr schönen Sport!
Jetzt, in der Winterpause, aber mal zu einem fast ganz anderen Thema. Vor einiger Zeit zwei Jahren geisterte hier durchs Forum die Autogramm- Adresse von Irina Kalentieva. Ich bestellte, bekam zwei Autogrammkarten (ich bin heute noch begeistert davon) und verschenkte eine davon an einen Kumpel mit dem Hinweis, dies sei die zukünftige Olympiasiegerin.
Nun ist aber eigentlich die einzige Fahrerin (neben Lene B.) die mich wirklich begeistert, da sie mich seit meiner Anfangszeit auf dem Mountainbike, am Anfang noch mit Rastazöpfen, begleitet, die Gunn-Rita D. 
Weiß jemand, ob es sowas (eine Autogrammadresse! Anm. d. Red.) auch von ihr gibt? Oder verteilen die Fahrerinnen sowas bei den Rennen?

In der Summe fällt mir auf, daß ich wohl auf zwei Norwegerinnen stehe! 

gruß
Baschdl

P.S.: Die Königin ist doch noch immer Juliana Furtado oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Domme02 (2. Februar 2010)

Baschdl schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob es sowas (eine Autogrammadresse! Anm. d. Red.) auch von ihr gibt?


google hilft-> http://www.gunnrita.com/info.html

einfach eine Mail an die Adresse und dir wird jemand sagen, dass du eine geschickt bekommst oder an wen du dich wenden musst.

oder auch hier-> http://www.movieeye.com/celebrity_addresses/details/24454/Gunn-Rita_Dahle.html


----------



## schtiiph (2. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Oh Mann, da habe ich ja was angefangen.
> 
> Lesen hier eigentlich keine Mädels mit? Könnte ja auch mal ein Special über Absalon und Co. machen.
> 
> ...



Obwohl ich kein Mädel bin, aber auf solche steh, wär ich totzdem nicht abgeneigt, wenn du auch Specials über Männer posten könntest. Natürlich schau ich die Ladies lieber an, aber auch die Jungs geben doch was her, find ich...Mich würde vor allem die Schweizer Fraktion interessieren. Und ach ja, wie wär's mit einem Special über Nathalie Schneitter? Sie ist zwar (noch) nicht ganz so bekannt, aber dem könnte man hier ja abhelfen.

Auf alle Fälle bin ich auch so ein Petejupp's Cross Country Racing Gallery Junkie! Weils einfach der Brenner ist

LG Stephan


----------



## Funracer1 (4. Februar 2010)

Das mit den Autogrammen ist auf den Rennen kein Problem. Alle Spitzenfahrer, die ich bisher bei einem Worldcup um ein Autogramm gebeten habe, waren sehr freundlich und offen. Eins von Gunn-Rita zu bekommen war nicht so einfach, da hat mir Nina Wrobel (nochmal Danke an dieser Stelle) weitergeholfen und vermittelt. Hermida bedankte sich in Offenburg sogar bei jedem Fan auf Deutsch wenn er um ein Autogramm gebeten wurde. Eigentlich ist das auch das Tolle an unserem Sport, die Superstars sind alle ganz normal und bodenständig, eben Stars zum anfassen. 

Übrigends: Tolle Fotos! Weiter so!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Februar 2010)

Mit der Dame, die sich mit diesen begehrten fünf Ringen






Zeit ihres Lebens schmücken darf, wird der Bilderreigen hier schon bald seine Fortsetzung finden....


----------



## Lateralus (5. Februar 2010)

Na endlich gehts weiter


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Februar 2010)

ich werde ganz spitz.


----------



## jetos15 (5. Februar 2010)

alte lüstlinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Februar 2010)

Sabine Spitz - Geboren am 27. Dezember 1971

Wohl kaum eine andere Fahrerin im CC-Zirkus ist in der Lage, sich so perfekt auf wichtige Einzelrennen vorzubereiten wie Sabine Spitz. Sofern sie nicht durch einen technischen Defekt gebremst wird und durchkommt ist sie deutsche Medaillengarantin bei EM, WM und - wie 2008 in Peking - Olympischen Spielen. Gewann neben der olympischen Goldmedaille 2008 die deutsche Meisterschaft, Gold bei der CC-EM und Silber bei der CC- und Marathon WM.  Gehemmt durch eine hartnäckige Magenerkrankung kam Sabine in der vergangenen Worldcup-Saison nur schwer in Fahrt (11. Platz in Südafrika), zeigte Aufwärtstendenz in Offenburg und Madrid (8. und 7. Platz) und setzte diese mit einer fulminanten Aufholjagd nach Sturz in Madrid (4.Platz) fort. Auf dem Weg zur CC-WM in Australien gewann sie Bronze bei den europäischen Wasserspielen in Holland, nahm quasi im Vorbeigehen den 8. Deutschen Meistertitel (CC) mit und wurde Marathon-Weltmeisterin. Der Verzicht auf die Übersee-Worldcups in Kanada zu Gunsten der Vorbereitung  auf die CC-WM brachte leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg: 4. Platz in Canberra. Beendete die Worldcup-Saison mit einem 6. Platz in Champéry und einem 13. Rang in Schladming. Kurios: ihr bisher einziger Sieg bei einem Worldcuprennen liegt schon acht Jahre zurück (2002 in Vancouver/Can). Die Vorzeichen für die Erreichung eines ihrer noch verbliebenen Ziele, nämlich den Gewinn des Gesamtweltcups, stehen leider auch für 2010 schlecht: nach einer Leistenoperation scheint die Teilnahme an den ersten beiden Worldcups zumindest fraglich.

Die Saison 2008 in Bildern

Houffalize

















Beim Heim-Worldcup in Offenburg











Und eine Woche später in Madrid






Bei der WM in Val Di Sole immer gleich vorne zu finden und dennoch von Marga Fullana geschlagen





















Und beim Saisonfinale in Schladming











Sabine im Jahr 2009

Bundesliga in Münsingen


























Als der Worldcup-Tross wieder in Offenburg Station machte


























Beim Klassiker in den belgischen Ardennen
















Im Glutofen Casa De Campo (Madrid)









































Mal wieder eine Medaille bei der CC-EM in den Niederlanden	









































Im Bullentäle beim Bundesligarennen in Albstadt .





















. und bei der (erfolgreichen) Verfolgung von Teamkollegin Lisi Osl
















Sowie in Champéry


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Februar 2010)

schtiiph schrieb:


> Und ach ja, wie wär's mit einem Special über Nathalie Schneitter? Sie ist zwar (noch) nicht ganz so bekannt, aber dem könnte man hier ja abhelfen.



Schiebe ich die Tage mal ein ....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Februar 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn endlich Irina?



Erst kommt noch die Würdigung der Weltcup-Siegerin von 2009 Lisi Osl, und dann hat dein Warten ein Ende!


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2010)

Ich finde Sabine Spitz' Team-Kollegin Anja Gradl ziemlich klasse und hübsch. Vielleicht kannst du auch mal etwas über sie bringen


----------



## Boris2401 (6. Februar 2010)

Frau Spitz ist die erste, die kein iPod beim Warmfahren benutzt! 
Danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Domme02 (6. Februar 2010)

Geile Bilder ,danke!!

Muss man Sabines Bremsscheibenwahl verstehen? in Offenburg die schlechten NoTubes Ceramic Scheiben und in Champery und Albstadt die Ashima Ultralight. Sind Champery und Albstadt fahrtechnisch so anspruchsvoll?


----------



## ScottErda (6. Februar 2010)

Kommt mir irgendwie so vor, als hätte Sabine Spitz mehr Muskeln, als die anderen Fahrerinnen...schaut euch mal ihre Oberschenkel an


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2010)

jup, ist insgesamt muskolöser gebaut.


----------



## KonaSebbel (6. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie so vor, als hätte Sabine Spitz mehr Muskeln, als die anderen Fahrerinnen...schaut euch mal ihre Oberschenkel an



Da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben. Die Oberschenkel sind enorm stark ausgeprägt. Ich habe die Sabine letztes Jahr in Offenburg gesehen und es hat mich auch gleich geschockt 
REN Chengyuan hat aber auch solch Oberschenkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.HdR (6. Februar 2010)

Der direkte Vergleich mit Team Kollegin Lisi Osl ist finde ich krass. Eigentlich seltsam, dass zwei physisch so verschieden gebaute Sportlerinnen erfolgreich in der gleichen Klasse antreten. Obwohl: Gibt's im Fußball und Basketball ja auch.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2010)

sicher kommts auch auf maximalkraft an, aber ausdauer ist wohl das wichtigste.
und ausdauer bedeutet nicht dass sehr ausgeprägte muskelmassen vorhanden sein müssen.

sabine muss auch auf grund ihres mehrgewichts mehr power haben als lisi.
das sind zwei grundverschiedene typen von fahrern.


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Februar 2010)

die spitz war anfangs auch eher zierlich und schmal. das hat sich erst im laufe der jahre so massiv entwickelt. mehr sag ich dazu aber nicht...

grüsse mike


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. Februar 2010)

Nicht mehr sehr weiblich...


----------



## onkeldueres (6. Februar 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Nicht mehr sehr weiblich...


................aber erfolgreich! Kuck dir mal die Bilder im Cyclepassion Kalender an.Mehr sag ich nicht dazu


----------



## cluso (6. Februar 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Nicht mehr sehr weiblich...



Na ja im Raddress bzw auf dem Rad sehen die meisten ja eher "komisch" aus. 

Denke wenn man "normale" Bilder sieht relativiert sich alles wieder.

(Und auf dem Cyclepassion-Kalender sieht Frau Spitz mal richtig gut aus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2010)

Die letzten 5 Seiten sind ein echter Genuss, weiter so bitte.


----------



## Nordpol (6. Februar 2010)

... im Rennen sind die Beine bzw. Muskeln nach einer gewissen Zeit auch aufgepumpt, dadurch entsprechend dick, nach 2-3 Std. sieht das alles wieder normal aus.


----------



## cannondirt (6. Februar 2010)

wenn das stimmt, dann ist ja lisi osl nur haut und knochen nach einem rennen!


----------



## jones (7. Februar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Geile Bilder ,danke!!
> 
> Muss man Sabines Bremsscheibenwahl verstehen? in Offenburg die schlechten NoTubes Ceramic Scheiben und in Champery und Albstadt die Ashima Ultralight. Sind Champery und Albstadt fahrtechnisch so anspruchsvoll?



albstadt ist technisch inzwischen anspruchsvoller, als am anfang. noch kein wirklicher hammer, aber anspruchsvoller, als die ersten veranstaltungen.

die scheibenwahl liegt wahrscheinlich eher daran, dass es relativ lange bergab geht. die strecke geht ja einmal auf den berg rauf und dann wieder runter.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Februar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich finde Sabine Spitz' Team-Kollegin Anja Gradl ziemlich klasse und hübsch. Vielleicht kannst du auch mal etwas über sie bringen



Einem "Quasi-Nachbarn" erfülle ich solche Wünsche doch prompt:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Februar 2010)

schtiiph schrieb:


> Und ach ja, wie wär's mit einem Special über Nathalie Schneitter? Sie ist zwar (noch) nicht ganz so bekannt, aber dem könnte man hier ja abhelfen.



User schtiiph ist der Ansicht, wir sollten Nathalie Schneitter´s Bekanntheitsgrad etwas erhöhen. 

Nun ja, ganz so unbekannt scheint die Nathalie zumindest in ihrer Heimat Schweiz nicht mehr zu sein, schließlich kommt hier und da auch schon mal eine ganze Busladung Menschen mit zu ihren Rennen, die äussert seltsame und sperrige Utensilien zur Lärmerzeugung mit sich führen:






Und das ist die Nathalie






Ok, hier sieht sie deutlich vorteilhafter aus






2008 stand sie beim UCI Worldcup bereits einige Male auf dem Podium bei Siegerehrungen der U23-Kategorie, wie zum Beispiel in Houffalize und Offenburg. Darüber hinaus wurde sie in Sankt Wendel Europameisterin in der U23-Klasse und gewann WM-Silber in der gleichen Kategorie in Val Di Sole. 
















Und hier einige Impressionen aus ihrer 2009er Saison


----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2010)

Thanks


----------



## onkeldueres (7. Februar 2010)

"Angst" vor der Abfahrt? Ausgeklickt bei den Crancks.Kann rutschig werden(siehe Knie)


----------



## Rumas (7. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



und ich dachte laut Bikerbravo kommt man unter 65cm Lenkerbreite keinen Berg mehr herunter....

geile Bilder, Danke petejupp


----------



## Nafets190 (7. Februar 2010)

...und das ohne automatische Sattelstütze.

Danke für die Bereicherung Petejupp.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (7. Februar 2010)

... und mit nur 80mm Federweg


----------



## x-rossi (7. Februar 2010)

aber ...

mit geringerer geschwindigkeit
weniger kontrolle
angespannterem gesichtsausdruck
und vielem mehr


----------



## onkeldueres (7. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber ...
> 
> mit geringerer geschwindigkeit
> weniger kontrolle
> ...


Wenn ich so dann Olympiasieger werden könnte ....


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber ...
> 
> mit geringerer geschwindigkeit
> weniger kontrolle
> ...



Und das erkennst Du alles an einem nicht bewegten Bild?


----------



## 4l3x (7. Februar 2010)

das kann ich alles nicht bestätigen. wer noch im trial in st märgen sagen kann: vorsicht eure füßle..
wir standen bisschen nah an der strecke aber nicht in ihrer reichweite. fürn späßchen hatte sie trotzdem noch zeit


----------



## ScottErda (7. Februar 2010)

Meine Favoritin ist immernoch *Willow Koerber*


----------



## Fusion-Racer (7. Februar 2010)

Nr.1: Niki Gudex
Nr.2: Emily Batty

Dann kommt mit großem Abstand der Rest


----------



## theworldburns (7. Februar 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> und ich dachte laut Bikerbravo kommt man unter 65cm Lenkerbreite keinen Berg mehr herunter....
> 
> geile Bilder, Danke petejupp



nen berg nicht, das schon


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Nr.1: Niki Gudex



optisch heiiissss, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, gehört sie sportlich nicht (oder zumindest nicht mehr) in die reihe der bisher gezeigten damen. 

ein vermarktungsprofi ist sie ganz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (8. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Meine Favoritin ist immernoch *Willow Koerber*


Du schrebst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. Februar 2010)

Stimmt.. das alles ohne:

-120mm Federweg (muss man jetzt auch am CC Racer haben)
-Mindestens 65cm Lenkerbreite
-2.4er Reifen im Minimum
-Versenkbare Sattelstütze
-und natürlich mit einem Hardtail. 

(Ja ihr seht richtig sie fährt Hardtail obwohl das Fully schneller ist)

Mfg


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Stimmt.. das alles ohne:
> 
> -120mm Federweg (muss man jetzt auch am CC Racer haben)
> -Mindestens 65cm Lenkerbreite
> ...



du hast die 200er (mindestens) scheiben vergessen.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (8. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> optisch heiiissss, aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, gehört sie sportlich nicht (oder zumindest nicht mehr) in die reihe der bisher gezeigten damen.
> 
> ein vermarktungsprofi ist sie ganz sicher



Sportlich natürlich nicht in einer Liga mit den bisher gezeigten Damen


----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. Februar 2010)

Ok stimmt Liste wird korrigiert:


-200mm Bremsscheibe (mit allem anderen kommt man nicht zum stehn)
-120mm Federweg (muss man jetzt auch am CC Racer haben)
-Mindestens 65cm Lenkerbreite
-2.4er Reifen im Minimum
-Versenkbare Sattelstütze
-und natürlich mit einem Hardtail. 

(Ja ihr seht richtig sie fährt Hardtail obwohl das Fully schneller ist)


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Februar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Thanks



Anja´s U23-Podestplatz beim WC in Schladming 2008 wollte ich dann doch nicht unterschlagen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (8. Februar 2010)

sorry leute aber ich kann euch nicht verstehen, ihr übertreibt mMn etwas: 
Ich habe noch nie in einem Magazin gelesen, dass man an ein CC-Racebike eine automatische Sattelstütze braucht, desweiteren werden 160er Bremsscheiben nur bei AM und Touren Bikes kritisiert aber nie bei Race Bikes, 100mm reichen laut magazinen ebenfalls aus. 2,4er Reifen sind auch übertrieben. Es ist immer von mindestens 2,25er die rede. 
Aber einen breiten Lenker und ein Fully braucht man laut den Bravos wirklich. Nur mit dem Weltwunder Cannondale Flash ist es vielleicht noch möglich halbwegs schnell zu sein.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass die Magazine alles richtig machen und immer recht haben aber wenn man sie schon kritisiert dann bitte auch mit korrekten Argumenten.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2010)

@ dominik

was dabei zu bedenken gilt:
was die damen und herren da fahren, würden hier wahrscheinlich viele schon als downhill bezeichnen.
was du von der challenge und den marathons im solling und im sauerland kennst, ist nichts im vergleich zu einer worldcup strecke.

betrachte das gepostete mal mit diesem hintergrund, und etwas oronie natürlich.


----------



## Nafets190 (8. Februar 2010)

Nicht alles so ernst nehmen.
Bezüglich Sattelstütze siehe diesen Thread.

Gruß
Stefan



Domme02 schrieb:


> sorry leute aber ich kann euch nicht verstehen, ihr übertreibt mMn etwas:
> Ich habe noch nie in einem Magazin gelesen, dass man an ein CC-Racebike eine automatische Sattelstütze braucht, desweiteren werden 160er Bremsscheiben nur bei AM und Touren Bikes kritisiert aber nie bei Race Bikes, 100mm reichen laut magazinen ebenfalls aus. 2,4er Reifen sind auch übertrieben. Es ist immer von mindestens 2,25er die rede.
> Aber einen breiten Lenker und ein Fully braucht man laut den Bravos wirklich. Nur mit dem Weltwunder Cannondale Flash ist es vielleicht noch möglich halbwegs schnell zu sein.
> 
> Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass die Magazine alles richtig machen und immer recht haben aber wenn man sie schon kritisiert dann bitte auch mit korrekten Argumenten.


----------



## Domme02 (8. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ dominik
> 
> was dabei zu bedenken gilt:
> was die damen und herren da fahren, würden hier wahrscheinlich viele schon als downhill bezeichnen.
> ...


das ist mir schon klar. Die Rennen hier bei uns sind für die eher eine Feierabendrunde. Ich war selber schon bei mehreren Elite Rennen und auch durch petejupps Galerie wurde mir das nochmal klar. (danke nochmal).

Bitte nehmt auch meins nicht zu ernst. Mich regt es nur immer ein bisschen auf, das immer auf den Magazinen rumgehackt wird und am ende hat sie auch jeder. Außerdem konnte ich mal einen Redakteur eines bekannten Magazins kennenlernen und weiß somit wie sie arbeiten und bin deswegen vllt. auch ein bisschen empfindlich in der Hinsicht.

@nafets ja den Thread habe ich auch schon gesehen und kann es ganz und gar nicht verstehen.

Edit: Mist es war ja nirgendswo die Rede von "magazinen".    
(demnächst denke ich etwas länger nach bevor ich schreibe)


----------



## onkeldueres (8. Februar 2010)

falscher Thread.Danke.


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> sorry leute aber ich kann euch nicht verstehen, ihr übertreibt mMn etwas:



*wer nicht übertreibt, erzählt nicht anschaulich!*

sagte einst frau dr. melenk - ihres zeichens deutschlehrerin 










und bei dem himmelschreienden unsinn, den die einschlägigen magazine teilweise gezwungen sind zu verbeiten, muss man das dann schon etwas anschaulich erzählen.


----------



## cluso (8. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>




Das Bike ist ja der Hammer. 

(nach der Bilderflut der letzten Seite mein absoluter Favorit).

Das Mädel ist aber auch nicht übel..ums mal schwäbisch zu formulieren...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Februar 2010)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen, lade ich schon mal die Bilder aus der Saison 2008 von dieser jungen Dame hier hoch:






Die Lisi in Madrid
















Hier bei der WM in Val die Sole nimmt sie unsere Prognose Lisi, heute Top-Ten freudestrahlend entgegen






und lässt im Rennen mit dem sensationellen 8. Platz tatsächlich Taten folgen






Sehr zuversichtlich vor dem Start bei ihrem Heimworldcup in Schladming, 











denn die Strecke auf der Planai mit ihren unfassbar steilen und unbarmherzigen Anstiegen sollte ihr eigentlich entgegenkommen


























Dennoch, auch sie muss an dieser Stelle vom Bike und kräftig schieben











und beendet eine lange und kräftezehrende 2008er Saison auf dem 10. Platz in ihrer Heimat.






Eine ausführliche Würdigung der Weltcup-Gesamtsiegerin des vergangenen Jahres und die besten Bilder von Lisi bei den Rennen der Saison 2009 folgt in Kürze!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2010)

sehr gut eingefangen! das sieht man richtig wie steil es ist.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> das ist mir schon klar. Die Rennen hier bei uns sind für die eher eine Feierabendrunde. Ich war selber schon bei mehreren Elite Rennen und auch durch petejupps Galerie wurde mir das nochmal klar. (danke nochmal).
> 
> Bitte nehmt auch meins nicht zu ernst. Mich regt es nur immer ein bisschen auf, das immer auf den Magazinen rumgehackt wird und am ende hat sie auch jeder. Außerdem konnte ich mal einen Redakteur eines bekannten Magazins kennenlernen und weiß somit wie sie arbeiten und bin deswegen vllt. auch ein bisschen empfindlich in der Hinsicht.
> 
> ...




Hm, mir sind mehrere Redakteure von verschiedenen Magazinen persönlich bekannt, und speziell die von einem Magazin haben "es" verdient!

Und meistens habe ich keines von denen liegen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (8. Februar 2010)

@Petejupp

Klasse Bilder, besonders die Anstiege hast du gut eingefangen.


Jesses, ist die Lisi ein zartes Geschöpf....44kg....


----------



## nebeljäger (8. Februar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Jesses, ist die Lisi ein zartes GeschÃ¶pf....44kg....







			
				 Auszug aus "TrÃ¶pferlbad" schrieb:
			
		

> In der letzten Klause, unter der Brause,
> 
> 
> do rennt des RÃ¶ntgenbÃ¼d grod hin und her wia wÃ¼d.
> ...



KLASSE FOTOS, DANKE!!


----------



## müsing (9. Februar 2010)

wie immer, tolle und schöne fotos.

kann jemand der lisi mal sagen, dass augenbrauen nicht stirnbrauen sind. sieht einfach komisch aus.


----------



## tinnes (9. Februar 2010)

Der Hase fährt da mit verdammt wenig Luftdruck hinten.

Und dann noch den Bontrager Jones Reifen, der rollt keinen Meter. Da hätte ich auf ein Fremdprodukt zurückgegriffen.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Foto vom PeteJupp?


----------



## cluso (9. Februar 2010)

Was hören die Jungs und Mädels denn beim Warmfahren?

Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## i-love-cycling (10. Februar 2010)

Musik


----------



## cluso (10. Februar 2010)

i-love-cycling schrieb:


> Musik






Bist ja ein ganz ein lustiger. 


Gibt auch Leute die sich auf diese Weise zum Beispiel Hörbücher anhören...

...na und jetzt.


----------



## i-love-cycling (10. Februar 2010)

sorry war nur witzig gemeint und ihr habt es sicherlich auch so aufgenommen... also nicht böse sein.

ich denke, dass die "drei ???" vor nem rennen nicht gerade produktiv wären. wobei das dieter bohlen hörbuch sicherlich verborgene agressionen wecken könnte.
die fumics hören glaube ich jay-z vorm rennen. aber mehr weiss ich nicht.


----------



## cannondirt (10. Februar 2010)

ich würd sagen, dass die fahrer/innen die musik hören, die vom takt her zum einfahren passt. mach ich beim rollentraining auf jeden fall immer so. ich finde es immer voll nervig, wenn die musik langsamer ist als die trittfrequenz, die ich gerade fahre.

und dann kommt es ja auch immer auf den geschmack an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir gedacht, da die Lisi im vergangenen Jahr auch noch die MTB Bundesliga gewonnen hat, schiebe ich doch darÃ¼ber ein kleines âSonderspecialâ ein.

Nach ihrem Sieg beim Worldcup-Auftakt in Pietermaritzburg bestÃ¤tigte sie ihre gute Form mit einem 2. Platz hinter Irina Kalentieva beim Start der Bundesliga in MÃ¼nsingen:































Beim 3. Bundesligalauf in Heubach siegte sie unangefochten, diesmal vor Irina Kalentieva. Danach gingÂ´s zur nÃ¤chsten Station nach Albstadt, wo sie lediglich ihrer âChefinâ den Vortritt lassen musste.

Lisi im Hexenkessel BullentÃ¤le





















ZunÃ¤chst scheinbar allein auf weiter Flur,






doch die Chefin nÃ¤hert sich bedrohlich und lauert verdeckt hinter dem Baumstamm!











Hier im spektakulÃ¤ren neuen Teilabschnitt der Strecke, den âTeufelswellenâ und dem anschlieÃenden Downhill - eine wirkliche Bereicherung fÃ¼r die AlbstÃ¤dter Strecke!


























Und dafÃ¼r, dass die EM-Strecke in Zoetermeer ihren Klettereigenschaften weiÃ Gott nicht entgegenkam, kÃ¤mpfte die Lisi sich dennoch wacker durch die klebrigen Dreckmassen. Hier einige EindrÃ¼cke von der Schlammschlacht in Holland:


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Februar 2010)

Man,man.Wenn man solche Bilder sieht fragt man sich doch warum CC keine Fernsehliveübertragung wert ist.X mal spannender wie ein Ski-Abfahrtslauf.Jedes Worldcup Rennen live in Eurosport wäre doch mal was.


----------



## schtiiph (11. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> User schtiiph ist der Ansicht, wir sollten Nathalie Schneitter´s Bekanntheitsgrad etwas erhöhen.
> 
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich herzlich beim Thread-Master bedanken für die super Bilder von Nathalie (und natürlich auch für alle anderen Bilder!). Den mit den sperrigen Was-auch-immer zur Lärmerzeugung find ich super, bei mir im Haus steht auch ein Alphorn rum . Passt doch!


----------



## Lateralus (11. Februar 2010)

Habs schonmal geschrieben, aber immer wenn ich Lisis dünne Ärmchen sehe kriege ich Angst um sie. Meine Güte. Wenn ich ein Trikot in XXXXL kaufe sieht das auch so aus....

Ansonsten sieht sie zwar sehr dünn und trainiert aus, aber die Arme


----------



## Athabaske (11. Februar 2010)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Habs schonmal geschrieben, aber immer wenn ich Lisis dünne Ärmchen sehe kriege ich Angst um sie. Meine Güte. Wenn ich ein Trikot in XXXXL kaufe sieht das auch so aus....
> 
> Ansonsten sieht sie zwar sehr dünn und trainiert aus, aber die Arme


...besser als der Bulle Spitz sieht sie allemal aus!


----------



## tinnes (11. Februar 2010)

Gewicht ist eben alles beim XC. Obwohl die Lissi ist schon recht ausgemergelt, finde ich. Wenn man mal das Foto zusammen mit der Chefin betrachtet ist der Unterschied schon massiv. Wobei man die Sabine auch nicht als dick bezeichnen darf. Ist eben was kräftiger. Und fährt allen anderen davon. Außerdem finde ich kurze Haare schön! Obwohl, ahh, die anderen, Willow und ..., naja. Stotter.

Foto von Petejupp himself?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Februar 2010)

Elisabeth Osl â Geboren am 21.11.1985

11.04.2009 Pietermaritzburg: Das Ã¶sterreichische MTB-MÃ¤rchen erfuhr hier seinen Beginn, als Lisi Osl in SÃ¼dafrika nach der Zieldurchfahrt ihr Bike in die HÃ¶he riss, nachdem sie sensationell und in Ã¼berlegener Manier ihr erstes Weltcuprennen gewonnen hatte!
Im weiteren Verlauf der Saison erzielte die junge Ãsterreicherin regelmÃ¤Ãige Topplatzierungen (2 x FÃ¼nfte, 6. in Madrid) und ging mit Startnummer 2 in die zweite JahreshÃ¤lfte. Weitere Resultate in den Top-Ten bei den Rennen in Ãbersee (6. Mont St. Anne und 4. in Bromont) verschafften ihr eine hervorragende Ausgangslage fÃ¼r die letzten beiden Worldcups in Europa. LisiÂ´s Entscheidung, zu Gunsten des Gesamtweltcups auf die strapaziÃ¶se Reise zur WM nach Australien zu verzichten, setzte die junge Teamkollegin von Sabine Spitz zwar gehÃ¶rig unter Druck, sollte sich aber als goldrichtig erweisen. Mit ihrem souverÃ¤nen Triumph in der Schweiz errang sie nicht nur ihren zweiten Saisonsieg, sondern sie durfte auch nur eine Woche spÃ¤ter ihren Heimweltcup im Leadertrikot der UCI bestreiten. 

Schladming, 19. September 2009, Planai kurz nach 13 Uhr, ein historischer Tag: zum dritten Mal in dieser Saison ertÃ¶nt bei der Siegerehrung der Damen Elite die Nationalhymne Ãsterreichs. Auf der obersten Stufe des Podiums steht die erste Ã¶sterreichische Mountainbike-Weltcupgesamtsiegerin. Eine Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigte Lisi Osl hat mit ihrem deutlichen dritten Saisonsieg soeben das Weltcupfinale in Schladming gewonnen. In einem berÃ¼hrenden Moment voller Emotionen lÃ¤sst die heute 24jÃ¤hrige ihren TrÃ¤nen freien Lauf. Endlich gewinnen grandiose GlÃ¼cksgefÃ¼hle die Ãberhand Ã¼ber den immensen Druck, unter dem die zierliche Kirchbergerin offensichtlich gestanden hatte.

Allseits geschÃ¤tzt als Ã¤uÃerst sympathischer und liebenswÃ¼rdiger Mensch gibt es wohl niemanden im Fahrerlager, der ihr den Worldcupgesamtsieg des Jahres 2009 nicht von Herzen gegÃ¶nnt hÃ¤tte. 

Die Lisi: ein fantastisches MÃ¤del, das man einfach mÃ¶gen muss!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Februar 2010)

Next: 

*IRINA !!!!*


----------



## volki3 (11. Februar 2010)

Cool... da Freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf 
Aber dann ist beim nächsten mal dieses Hübsches Mädel dran.... 






Sie wäre auch mal net schlecht....






Kleiner Scherz 
Sind wie immer Tolle Bilder hier!


----------



## ScottErda (11. Februar 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Aber dann ist beim nächsten mal dieses Hübsches Mädel dran....



Zu hübsch zum biken

@pete: Hast du von ANNA SZAFRANIEC auch Bilder


----------



## volki3 (12. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Zu hübsch zum biken



*mist*


----------



## dre (12. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Zu hübsch zum biken
> 
> @pete: Hast du von ANNA SZAFRANIEC auch Bilder


gibt es da ne Norm?


----------



## schu2000 (12. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Zu hübsch zum biken



Ähm...wer isn dat?


----------



## geniusrc10 (12. Februar 2010)

hast du auch bilder vom rene tann? bin aus der gleichen gegend. der ist wc in südafrika, houfalize, schladming, offenburg, champery gefahren und bl münsingen, albstadt, saalhausen, bad salzdetfurth.
danke


----------



## ScottErda (12. Februar 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ähm...wer isn dat?



Meine irgendwo gesehen zu haben, das sie "nur" die Blumen an die Sieger überreicht...oder täusche ich mich?!


----------



## volki3 (12. Februar 2010)

Jep... Seite 4 (#77)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (13. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Next:
> 
> *IRINA !!!!*


Wann denn?? Ich brauche Bilder 

(ja ich weiß, dass es bisschen frech ist. aber egal)


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank an Petejupp für die großartigen Bilder! Ich finde es toll, dass hier auch die Mädels im Radsport mal entsprechend gewürdigt werden.  Als MTBikerin kommt man sich im Rennsport leider manchmal recht exotisch vor, Starterfelder bei Marathons mit 1000 Teilnehmern und davon nur 70 Frauen.

Die klasse Bilder machen Richtig Lust auf die neue Saison und haben mich schon das ein oder andere Mal dazu bewegt den Abend nicht auf dem Sofa sondern auf der Rolle zu verbringen. Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Fotos, gerne auch mal wieder von knackigen Bikern 

Gruß Tine


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Wann denn?? Ich brauche Bilder
> 
> (ja ich weiß, dass es bisschen frech ist. aber egal)



Für die bist Du doch noch ein bisschen jung!


----------



## Domme02 (13. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für die bist Du doch noch ein bisschen jung!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Februar 2010)

Mache es bei Irina Kalentieva genau so, wie auch bei der Lisi Osl: erst einmal ein paar Eindrücke aus der Saison 2008, anschließend einige Erläuterungen mit den dazu gehörenden Bildern aus dem vergangenen Jahr.

Vor 2 Jahren hatte Irina nach ihrer wohl erfolgreichsten Saison (Vize-Europameisterin, Weltmeisterin, Worldcup-Gesamtsiegerin) die Ehre, das Feld in Houffalize im Regenbogentrikot und mit der Startnummer 1 anzuführen.















































In Offenburg wurden nach ihrem 2. Platz in Houffalize die Verhältnisse wieder gerade gerückt. Dank ihrer herausragenden technischen Fähigleiten ließ sie der Konkurrenz nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


































































Auch im Jahr 2008 betätigte sie sich als fleißige Medaillensammlerin: dem Vize-Europameistertitel hinter Sabine Spitz folgte die Bronzemedaille bei der WM in Italien. Wegen Olympia fanden die Weltmeisterschaften schon recht früh im Jahr statt, so dass sie das Regenbogentrikot leider nur bei einer Handvoll Rennen (Verzicht auf etliche Worldcups wegen Krankheit bzw. Vorbereitung auf WM und Olympia) überstreifen durfte und schon Mitte der Saison wieder an Marga Fullana abgeben musste. Auf der schweren WM-Strecke befand sie sich gerade auf der Verfolgung der zweit platzierten Sabine Spitz, als sie ein zu weit in die Strecke ragendes Teleobjektiv eines Fotografen touchierte und spektakulär stürzte. Mit einem heftigen Brummschädel und mit sichtbaren Spuren ihres kapitalen Sturzes konnte sie sich dennoch den dritten Rang sichern.
























































Nur eine Woche nach dem Gewinn der Bronzemedaille in Peking nahm Irina im Gegensatz zu vielen ihrer Rivalinnen den beschwerlichen Weg zum Worldcup im australischen Canberra auf sich. Ihr Sieg dort sollte sich gut 12 Monate später als gelungene Generalprobe für die dort stattfindenden Weltmeisterschaften erweisen. Ein weiterer Podestplatz beim Finale in Schladming war der versöhnliche Abschluss einer erneut sehr erfolgreichen Saison.



















































Fortsetzung folgt ......


----------



## Domme02 (14. Februar 2010)

Dankeschööööööön.


----------



## eiji (16. Februar 2010)

Isse nich süß?   
Und schnell ist sie auch! 

Ich wuerde mir wuenschen, auf ihrem Blog waere etwas mehr Betrieb. Aber das muss ich leider bei vielen Profi's beanstanden.
Ich verfolge vier Blogs regelmaessig, und bis jetzt ist Christoph einer der fleissigeren Blogger. Urs ist auch gut dabei.
Vielleicht sollte man mal einen _Fred_ dazu aufmachen, damit etwas Bewegung rein kommt!
Zu einem sympathischen, und auch fuer die Werbung attraktiven, Sportler gehoert mehr als nur zu gewinnen.

Dieser Thread ist ein toller Anfang. Es geht nicht nur um Bilder, sondern vielmehr um die Gesichter unseres Sports.
Und wenn ich mir diesen bunten Haufen anschaue. Top!

Gruesse,
ein Fan!


----------



## dre (16. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



... wer ist den die Lady in black?


----------



## Nafets190 (16. Februar 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... wer ist den die Lady in black?



Sollte Maja Wloszczowska sein. Siehe Seite 12.

Mal wieder Danke fürs Zeigen, Petejupp!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Februar 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Sollte Maja Wloszczowska sein.



Sehr richtig!

Kurz eingeschobenes Zwischenintermezzo vom Bundesligalauf in Münsingen 2009. Irina ist ja Miss Bundesliga und hat die nach dem Weltcup bedeutendste Serie in Europa bereits 4 Mal gewonnen. Auch in Münsingen zeigte sie sich von ihrer besten Seite und gewann vor Lisi Osl.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Februar 2010)

Irina Kalentieva â Geboren am 10.11.1977

Nach vielversprechendem Auftakt in SÃ¼dafrika (2. Platz) wird die hÃ¼bsche Weltmeisterin von 2007 erstmals seit Jahren in âIrina-Landâ Offenburg geschlagen (4. Platz).



















































Auf dem Offenburger Podium herrschte offensichtlich Einigkeit zwischen Marga Fullana und Irina Kalentieva: â Irina, am Ende des Jahres fÃ¤hrst Du wieder in meinem Trikot!â











Irina nahm dies wohlwollend zur Kenntnis:






Fehlende Spritzigkeit und eine ErkÃ¤ltung verhinderten in Houffalize und Madrid bessere Platzierungen als 9. und 11. PlÃ¤tze.



















































SpÃ¤testens zur zweiten SaisonhÃ¤lfte wollte die Ã¼ber ein Ã¼berragendes technisches FahrkÃ¶nnen verfÃ¼gende Russin wieder topfit sein. 

Mit der Silbermedaille bei den Europameisterschaften in Holland














































und zwei zweiten PlÃ¤tzen bei den Worldcups in Kanada meldete sie sich tatsÃ¤chlich eindrucksvoll in der Weltspitze zurÃ¼ck
























































Bei den Weltmeisterschaften in Canberra galt die Devise: âBeim Start musst Du ganz vorne sein, sonst hast Du hier keine Medaillenchanceâ! âDer Kurs bietet kaum Gelegenheiten zu Ã¼berholen. Wenn Du hier keinen guten Start erwischst kannst Du gleich einpacken!â So in dieser Art lautete der Tenor, wenn man das Urteil der Fahrer/innen Ã¼ber die Charakteristik der Strecke in Canberra zu hÃ¶ren bekam. Scheinbar hatte jedoch irgendwer vergessen, Irina davon zu erzÃ¤hlen. Nach der Behebung eines technischen Defekts schon kurz nach dem Start startete die Weltmeisterin von 2007 mit Ã¼ber einer Minute RÃ¼ckstand auf Platz 21 in die zweite Runde. WÃ¤hrend die Norwegerin Lene Byberg, zunÃ¤chst mit Sabine Spitz im Schlepptau, ab Runde 3 einsam in Front lag und die Deutsche nach einem Einbruch auch die US-Amerikanerin Willow Koerber ziehen lassen musste, kÃ¤mpfte sich Irina vehement nach vorne. In der letzten Runde lag die zierliche Russin schon auf dem 2. Rang und hatte die FÃ¼hrende in Sichtweite. Innerhalb kÃ¼rzester Zeit schloss sie zu Lene Byberg auf, ruhte sich eine Weile an deren Hinterrad aus und zerstÃ¶rte alle TrÃ¤ume ihrer einzigen Widersacherin auf Gold, in dem sie mit einem geschickten taktischen ManÃ¶ver nach einem langen Anstieg aus dem Windschatten herauszuckte und als erste in den finalen Downhill einbog. Damit war der ersehnte Traum vom 2. Weltmeistertitel perfekt!

Ein Woche spÃ¤ter ruhte das Regenbogentrikot beim vorletzten Weltcup in ChampÃ©ry also endlich wieder auf den richtigen Schultern. Leider konnte sich Irina sturzbedingt nur eine Runde in den Weltmeisterfarben prÃ¤sentieren.


























Trikot zu recht gerÃ¼ckt, RÃ¼cken durchgestreckt und aufrechter Gang: keine andere Athletin besteigt die Siegerpodien dieser Welt mit solcher Anmut und graziÃ¶ser Eleganz wie Irina Kalentieva!


----------



## zaprok (17. Februar 2010)

Danke, petejupp.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Februar 2010)

Mit Abstand bester Thread im gesamten Forum, eine echte Bereicherung für die Community.


----------



## KonaSebbel (17. Februar 2010)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Mit Abstand bester Thread im gesamten Forum, eine echte Bereicherung für die Community.



Da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben!!


----------



## LunaLuX (17. Februar 2010)

Ohja dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen und seit dem Start hier warte ich fast jeden Tag auf neue Bilder.

Danke Danke Danke

Mit Sportlichem Glück Auf

LunaLux



Hänschen schrieb:


> Mit Abstand bester Thread im gesamten Forum, eine echte Bereicherung für die Community.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (17. Februar 2010)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Mit Abstand bester Thread im gesamten Forum, eine echte Bereicherung für die Community.


----------



## dor michü (17. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nich was ihr so denkt... aber sie richtig hübsch und dazu noch sehrrrrr schnell 

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2010)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Mit Abstand bester Thread im gesamten Forum, eine echte Bereicherung für die Community.



Ich hänge mich einfach mal an die Aussage dran..

Seeeehr geil!! 

Schöne Bilder..


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Februar 2010)

Hatte das Glück,sie bei einer RTI-Sports Schulung kennen zu lernen.Supernett und hat ne Menge Ahnung von Fahrrad-Technik.


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Februar 2010)

hatte es an dieser stelle nicht einen von den Herren mal lang gemacht?
Ich glaube es war einer der MERIDA-Racer...




vielleicht hat du ja zufällig ein bild davon, ich hatte das mal in einem Video gesehen.
War ne recht anspruchsvolle stelle bei den Bedingungen...


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Februar 2010)

Danke fürs zeigen Petejupp!!!

Schliesse mich den anderen an. Mein lieblings Thread!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Februar 2010)

Herzlichen Dank an alle für die wohlwollenden und äusserst positiven Rückmeldungen. In Kürze geht es mit ganz besonderen Einblicken in die Welt des CC-Zirkus weiter. Seid gespannt ......


----------



## schtiiph (18. Februar 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hatte es an dieser stelle nicht einen von den Herren mal lang gemacht?
> Ich glaube es war einer der MERIDA-Racer...
> 
> 
> ...



doch, der ralph näf hat sich da kurz von der rennstrecke verabschiedet. stand aber schnell wieder auf den beinen.


----------



## sushijamamoto (18. Februar 2010)

top berichte und profi bilder, bin immer wieder begeistert und gespannt auf neue! vielen dank und weiter so...


----------



## Domme02 (18. Februar 2010)

Danke Petejupp!



petejupp schrieb:


> Seid gespannt ......


....das sind wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannondirt (18. Februar 2010)

DANKE für die Bilder PETE!


----------



## x-rossi (19. Februar 2010)

yo, kann man nicht oft genug sagen: danke pete!


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Februar 2010)

Wann geht denn deine Saison los,und wo?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Wann geht denn deine Saison los,und wo?



Meinst Du damit, wann meine Saison los geht?

Falls ja: vergangenes Wochenende.

Da stehe ich frühmorgens Nichts ahnend  auf dem Balkon meines Hotelzimmers, fotografiere den Sonnenaufgang







und zwei Stunden später ist da unten plötzlich die Hölle los!






Habe mich dann natürlich gleich mal näher rangeschlichen, und siehe da: die kannte ich doch alle (na ja, fast alle)!






Dann habe ich mich inkognito  dem ganzen Troß angeschlossen und konnte aus den Büschen heraus dieses Foto schießen:






WOW!!! Das komplette Multivan Merida Biking Team!!!

Glücklicherweise hatte ich mein 500er Tele dabei:

Gunn-Rita war da






der Moritz






der Jose Antonio auch






natürlich auch der Ralph






sowie der Rudy, der Andy, der Hannes und der Jochen (vor denen übrigens das neue 2011er Merida 96 in der Team Version steht)!






(Ich hoffe, ihr versteht jetzt, warum es hier ein paar Tage still geblieben ist)


----------



## Fezza (23. Februar 2010)

GOIL!! WEITER!! 

Du bist eifach super! DANKE


----------



## Domme02 (23. Februar 2010)

nicht schlecht her petejupp!!

Sieht jemand unterschiede beim 2011er Merida 96?? Mir fällt nur die Gabel, XX-Bremse, XX- Schaltung eine andere Lackierung (gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut)  und die grade sattelstütze auf.  Am Rahmen hat sich nichts verändert?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Februar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht her petejupp!!
> 
> Sieht jemand unterschiede beim 2011er Merida 96?? Mir fällt nur die Gabel, XX-Bremse, XX- Schaltung eine andere Lackierung (gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut)  und die grade sattelstütze auf.  Am Rahmen hat sich nichts verändert?



.... die exklusiv nur für die Team-Modelle entwickelte 2-fach Kurbel von FSA


----------



## powderJO (23. Februar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ... und die grade sattelstütze auf.



und dazu noch ziemlich weit hinten geklemmt. könnte also daran liegen, dass der fahrer oder die fahrerin des bikes eher kurze beine und einen langen oberkörper hat.


----------



## Domme02 (23. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> .... die exklusiv nur für die Team-Modelle entwickelte 2-fach Kurbel von FSA



hast du mehr infos?? Ich sehe da grade keinen Unterschied. Abgesehen von der Lackierung.
Warum drehen die das Bike nicht um?? Da gäb es viel mehr zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (23. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mich inkognito  dem ganzen Troß angeschlossen und konnte aus den Büschen heraus dieses Foto schießen:
> 
> Glücklicherweise hatte ich mein 500er Tele dabei:






In bester Paparazzi-Manier?

(100m weiter hat vermutlich Brad Pitt mit Jennifer Lopez geknutscht, aber Pete-Jupp hatte nur Augen für die Radler(innen)...  ).


----------



## ScottErda (23. Februar 2010)

Top Pete und 1000Dank!!!

Hehe Lustig zu sehen, das auch die Pro-Biker zu Saison-Beginn genauso "kalkfarbene" Haut haben wie ich = )


----------



## onkeldueres (23. Februar 2010)

Also,biste auf Malle,oder??


----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. Februar 2010)

Das Merida gefält.. Sieht jemand was das für Maxxis sind? Sieht mir irgendwie nicht nach Larssen aus.

Mfg


----------



## ScottErda (23. Februar 2010)

Sind vielleicht Larsen Mimo?! Die haben doch am Rand so Noppen, wie auf dem Bild, mein ich..
Wobei, die sind ziemlich eckig.
Tip 2 wären Maxxis Crossmark würd ich sagen...hinten auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Februar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> hast du mehr infos?? Ich sehe da grade keinen Unterschied. Abgesehen von der Lackierung.
> Warum drehen die das Bike nicht um?? Da gäb es viel mehr zu sehen



Ist ja nicht so, als würden hier nicht fast alle Wünsche erfüllt werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Februar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> In bester Paparazzi-Manier?
> 
> (100m weiter hat vermutlich Brad Pitt mit Jennifer Lopez geknutscht, aber Pete-Jupp hatte nur Augen für die Radler(innen)...  ).



Wer interessiert sich bei diesem Traumpaar auf 2 Rädern noch für irgendwelche Hollywoodstars???


----------



## damista (23. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Sind vielleicht Larsen Mimo?! Die haben doch am Rand so Noppen, wie auf dem Bild, mein ich..
> Wobei, die sind ziemlich eckig.
> Tip 2 wären Maxxis Crossmark würd ich sagen...hinten auf jeden Fall!



Ich bin für Monorail, zumindest dort wor nur das letzte vom Rad rausschaut.

beim 96 2011 sieht es eigentlich nach standard larsen tt und crossmark aus


----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. Februar 2010)

hm ok oder Aspen.. wobei nein. hm Ja Monorail könnte auch sein..


----------



## sushijamamoto (24. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit, wann meine Saison los geht?
> 
> Falls ja: vergangenes Wochenende.
> 
> ...





...dann nehme ich mal schwer an, dass auch du auf Malle im Hotel Jardin del Sol warst?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Februar 2010)

Heute mÃ¶chte ich Euch mal einen Einblick geben, was sich nach einem Cross Country Rennen ereignet.

Wenn die Zielflagge gefallen ist und die letzten Meter absolviert sind, spielen sich in der Finish-Area hÃ¶chst emotionale Momente ab. Dem Gegner wird der gebÃ¼hrende Respekt gezollt und groÃe GefÃ¼hle werden ausgelebt. Zu erleben sind Szenen grenzenlosen Jubels, und TrÃ¤nen des GlÃ¼cks Ã¼ber die erbrachte Leistung wird freier Lauf gelassen. Augenblicken der totalen ErschÃ¶pfung folgt das AufpÃ¤ppeln der geschafften Athletinnen und Athleten durch deren Betreuer. Denn drauÃen wartet schon die Medienmeute und hÃ¤lt Kameras, DiktiergerÃ¤te und Mikrofone in mÃ¼de, aber auch glÃ¼ckliche Gesichterâ¦..

WÃ¤hrend Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont glÃ¼cklich Ã¼ber ihren 2. Platz bei der Weltcup-Premiere 2007 in Offenburg in die Kameras lÃ¤chelt, weint Tereza Hurikova TrÃ¤nen des GlÃ¼cks Ã¼ber ihr bestes jemals erzieltes Resultat bei einem Weltcup-Rennen.
















Worldcup Houffalize 2008

Irina, Marie-HÃ©lÃ¨ne und Julien Absalon im âKÃ¤figâ in Houffalize, inklusive interessierter ZaungÃ¤ste


























Worldcup Offenburg 2008

Im Zielraum gratulieren sich Irina Kalentieva und Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont fÃ¼r die Wiederholung des Ergebnisses aus dem Jahr 2007 und erneute erste und zweite PlÃ¤tze.






WÃ¤hrend Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne einen krÃ¤ftigen Schluck aus der Flasche benÃ¶tigt, empfÃ¤ngt Irina schon PflegemaÃnahmen von ihrem Betreuer. Die schicken und brandneuen Sidi-Schuhe fÃ¼r die Siegerehrung stehen ebenfalls schon bereit.











AnschlieÃend gibt Irina glÃ¼cklich und im sauberen Outfit ihr erstes Interview.






Auch Tereza Hurikova wird befragt






Nach der Siegerehrung prÃ¤sentiert Marie-HÃ©lÃ¨ne ihrer stolzen Mama die Beute des Tages






Sowie spÃ¤ter, nach dem Rennen der MÃ¤nner, Sieger Absalon und die geschlagene schweizer Meute mit Christoph Sauser, Nino Schurter und Florian Vogel.
















Worldcup Madrid 2008

Kurz nach dem knappen Zieleinlauf gibt Siegerin Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesja ein Blitzinterview, muss sich kurz darauf aber wegen totaler ErschÃ¶pfung erst einmal sammeln.
















Die geschlagene Marie-HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont erhÃ¤lt erste Zuwendungen von ihrer Mutter











Siegerin und Zweitplatzierte: Ein Herz und eine Seele











Erste InterviewwÃ¼nsche werden erfÃ¼llt, die drittplatzierte Lokalmatadorin Marga Fullana erfÃ¤hrt ebenfalls die gebÃ¼hrende Aufmerksamkeit, und Marie wartet bereits gut geschÃ¼tzt vor der unbarmherzigen Sonne auf die Siegerehrung
















Auch an den MÃ¤nnern sind die Strapazen des Rennens sichtbar nicht vorÃ¼ber gegangen

Jose Antonio Herimda Ramos zunÃ¤chst ziemlich geschafft nach seinem zweiten Platz






Wenige Sekunden spÃ¤ter kann der stets gut gelaunte Spanier aber schon wieder lÃ¤cheln






Muss sich aber â ebenso wie Sieger Absalon, der bereits von Gattin Emilie versorgt wird â erst mal hinsetzen (und wird noch nicht einmal dabei in Ruhe gelassen).






Triumphator Julien Absalon kann man auch noch Minuten spÃ¤ter beim Interview die voran gegangenen Anstrengungen ansehen






WM 2008 in Val Di Sole

Nach ihrem schweren Sturz im Rennen konnte sich Irina Kalentieva trotzdem noch als Dritte ins Ziel retten und die Bronzemedaille gewinnen. Umringt von Fotografen wird sie sofort von ihrem Betreuer erstversorgt. Ihre ErschÃ¶pfung nach der Hitzeschlacht ist fÃ¶rmlich greifbar. 


























SpÃ¤ter, bei der Pressekonferenz, erklÃ¤rt sie die UmstÃ¤nde ihres schweren Sturzes






GrÃ¶Ãer kÃ¶nnen die GegensÃ¤tze kaum sein: Christoph Sauser und sein Team bejubeln den Weltmeistertitel











Saisonfinale 2008 in Schladming

Eine lange Saison ist zu Ende und Irina und Marie freuen sich gemeinsam Ã¼ber ihre PodiumsplÃ¤tze






Trotz der ungemÃ¼tlichen Temperaturen forderte die schwere Strecke auf der Planai ihren Tribut
















Die Weltcupgesamtsiegerin der Saison 2008 ist schwer gefragt











Und Julien Absalon kann endlich mal so richtig reinhauen






Freut euch auf die Fortsetzung mit den emotionalsten Momenten der Saison 2009! Ich darf wohl behaupten, dass ich vom vergangenen Jahr noch eindrucksvollere SchnappschÃ¼sse prÃ¤sentieren kann.


----------



## volki3 (27. Februar 2010)

Dann Lass uns nicht soo Lange warten... 
Super Bilder wieder 
Danke Peter!!!


----------



## alu-xb (27. Februar 2010)

ohne worte...


----------



## Lateralus (27. Februar 2010)

Weiter weiter weiter......weiter weiter........weiter usw


----------



## lone_wolf (27. Februar 2010)

Einfach nur klasse, super klasse!


----------



## corfrimor (27. Februar 2010)

Ein wirklich schöner Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (27. Februar 2010)

jo...da schließ ich mich an!


----------



## onkeldueres (27. Februar 2010)

Irina und Ich haben etwas gemeinsam......................die gleichen Handschuhe;-))


----------



## onkeldueres (27. Februar 2010)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Einfach nur klasse, super klasse!



Apropo klasse.Dein Hund ist der Hammer.Sieht super aus.


----------



## bene94 (27. Februar 2010)

Oh ja, der Julien hats gut. Könnte ich jetzt auch vertragen!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (27. Februar 2010)

@petejupp: Nun bin ich ja selbst schon bei einigen Weltcup und Bundesliegarennen dabei gewesen und möchte Dir sagen, dass es Dir mit Deinen Fotos unglaublich gut gelingt, Stimmungen ganz unterschiedlicher Art festzuhalten. Die Fotos erweitern das, was man persönlich erlebt hat, in ungeahnter Weise - es ist wie eine Super-Zeitlupe: man hat dabei die Gelegenheit, in aller Ruhe verschiedene Eindrücke zu studieren - auch vieles, was man im "Live-Trubel" überhaupt nicht mitbekommt.

Schön finde ich auch Deine thematische Zusammenstellung der Fotos, auch das erlaubt eine ganz andere Herangehensweise als es eine Fotosammlung "Offenburg 09" könnte.

Ich freue mich auf jeden neuen Beitrag von Dir und möchte Dir Danke sagen für die Mühe, die Du Dir damit machst.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Februar 2010)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> @petejupp: Nun bin ich ja selbst schon bei einigen Weltcup und Bundesliegarennen dabei gewesen und möchte Dir sagen, dass es Dir mit Deinen Fotos unglaublich gut gelingt, Stimmungen ganz unterschiedlicher Art festzuhalten. Die Fotos erweitern das, was man persönlich erlebt hat, in ungeahnter Weise - es ist wie eine Super-Zeitlupe: man hat dabei die Gelegenheit, in aller Ruhe verschiedene Eindrücke zu studieren - auch vieles, was man im "Live-Trubel" überhaupt nicht mitbekommt.
> 
> Schön finde ich auch Deine thematische Zusammenstellung der Fotos, auch das erlaubt eine ganz andere Herangehensweise als es eine Fotosammlung "Offenburg 09" könnte.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf jeden neuen Beitrag von Dir und möchte Dir Danke sagen für die Mühe, die Du Dir damit machst.



Mensch, so viel Lob, das geht ja runter wie Öl. Vielen Dank! Hätte niemals gedacht, dass dieser Thread eine solche positive Resonanz finden würde. Motiviert mich auf jeden Fall weiterzumachen (auch wenn mir so langsam der Stoff auszugehen droht). Und die Saison 2010 steht ja schon vor der Tür - Weltcupauftakt in Dalby Forest ist schon gebongt!!!


----------



## Marius210686 (28. Februar 2010)

auch von mir ein danke schön für die wirklich tollen bilder ,die kann ich mir jeden tag aufs neue ansehen!!! mach weiter so petejupp

gruß marius


----------



## lone_wolf (28. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hast Du ein paar weitere Impressionen von Tereza Hurikova? Wäre toll


----------



## ScottErda (28. Februar 2010)

Hey Pete!!!

Kann dir nur wieder Lob ohne Ende zu sprechen, für die Super Bilder, die du da gemacht hast!

Interessant wäre auch mal deine Kameraausrüstung zu sehen, bzw. gibt es Bilder von dir oder anderen Fotografen in Action?!

Ich will mit meiner neuen DSLR den Worldcup in Offenburg unsicher machen.
Klar erreiche ich als blutiger Anfänger nicht solche super Ergebnisse wie du uns hier zeigst. Aber ich wäre über den ein oder anderen Trick sehr dankbar : )

Gerne auch per PM.

Als Ausrüstung hab ich bisher eine Nikon D5000 mit 18-55 Objektiv.
Ein 70-200 Objektiv kommt die nächsten Tage noch hinzu..

SORRY fürs Offtopic..bitte um Entschuldigung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Hey Pete!!!
> 
> Kann dir nur wieder Lob ohne Ende zu sprechen, für die Super Bilder, die du da gemacht hast!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die huldigenden Worte. Siehe PM!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Februar 2010)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast Du ein paar weitere Impressionen von Tereza Hurikova? Wäre toll



Kommt im 2009er Block.....


----------



## Kitti (3. März 2010)

Ich bin einfach nur überweltigt von den super tollen Bildern,
so kann der Winter noch eine weile andauern.
Toll das es den Petejupp gibt.


----------



## ScottErda (3. März 2010)

Kitti schrieb:


> so kann der Winter noch eine weile andauern



bloß nicht!! auch wenn Pete's Bilder noch so kurzweilig sind, es wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt!!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> bloß nicht!! auch wenn Pete's Bilder noch so kurzweilig sind, es wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt!!!!



Und wenn der Frühling da ist, stehen ja bekanntlich jede Menge Frauen und Männer hinter irgendwelchen Startlinien und die neue Rennsaison kann beginnen.

Eine ganz besondere Eigenschaft besagter Frauen und Männer ist ganz offensichtlich der Respekt untereinander. Ob unter Siegern und Geschlagenen oder Teamkolleginnen und -kollegen, die erbrachte Leistung des Gegners wird in jedem Falle anerkannt. Fast in jedem Rennen ist zu beobachten, wie sich Kontrahenten, die sich auf der Strecke harte Zweikämpfe geliefert haben, im Ziel gegenseitig Anerkennung zusprechen oder fair gratulieren. 

Hier ein paar Eindrücke aus der Saison 2009:

Nachdem Lisi Osl beim Weltcupauftakt in Pietermaritzburg über Irina Kalentieva triumphierte, erkennt sie nur eine Woche später im Ziel beim Bundesligastart in Münsingen die Überlegenheit der Russin an. Die drittplatzierte Sabine Spitz freut sich mit und herzt ihre junge Teamkollegin überschwenglich. 












Im Hexenkessel von Madrid freuen sich die beiden erstplatzierten Damen gemeinsam. Die Spanerin Marga Fullana über ihren zweiten Saisonsieg, der noch süßer schmeckte, da er im Heimatland errungen wurde. Und die Kanadiern Marie Hélène Prémont, obwohl sie ähnlich knapp geschlagen wurde wie im Vorjahr. 






Gleich drei prominente Gratulantinnen drücken der neuen Europameisterin Maja Wloszczowska kurz nach der Zieldurchfahrt ihre ehrlich gemeinte Bewunderung aus:

Die zweitplatzierte Irina Kalentieva






Bronzemedaillengewinnerin Sabine Spitz






sowie Landsfrau Anna Scafraniec, obwohl sie nur denkbar knapp die Medaillenränge verfehlt hat






Die beiden hier gibt es nur im Doppelpack

Jose Antonio Herimda Ramos und Ralph Näf vom Multivan Merida Biking Team, eine Umarmung unter Männern nach dem zweiten (Hermida) und dritten (Näf) Platz bei der Schlammschlacht in Bromont






Ralph Näf spendet Landsmann Lukas Flückiger anerkennenden Trost, nachdem er ihn beim Worldcup in Champéry kurz vor Schluß noch vom dritten Rang verdrängen konnte






Zugegeben: nur ein kleines (aber feines) Update für heute Abend, aber weitere Impressionen aus der Saison 2009 werden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen!


----------



## onkeldueres (4. März 2010)

Hi,Pete.Gibts bei dir auch Fotos die ein wenig mehr die technischen Details der Bikes zeigen?Wäre ja für die kommende Saison interessant um mal den ein oder anderen Blick auf die 2011er XTR bzw XO zu erhaschen,welche ja bekanntermassen von einigen Teams getestet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. März 2010)

Wer sich außergewöhnliche Erfolge erarbeitet, der soll diese auch ausgiebig feiern dürfen. Ob erster Worldcupsieg, die Erringung eines großen Titels, die Erzielung einer persönlichen Bestleistung oder das Erreichen eines gemeinsamen Teamergebnisses  die folgenden Bilder haben eines gemeinsam: strahlende Gesichter und großer Jubel nach der Vollbringung einer außergewöhnlichen Leistung!

Jubelarie in schwarz-grün: Ralph Näf, Moritz Milatz und Jochen Käß feiern den totalen Triumph beim Bundesligaauftakt in Münsingen und legen den Grundstein für eine höchst erfolgreiche Saison des Multivan Merida Biking Teams, die mit dem ersten Platz in der Weltrangliste endete.




































Keine andere kann ob ihres unerwarteten Sieges in der U23-Wertung so grandios fassungslos dreinschauen wie Emily Batty in Offenburg





















Wolfram Kurschat wird nach seinem besten Resultat bei einem Weltcuprennen (2. Platz) in Offenburg im Ziel von seiner Frau in Empfang genommen und kräftig geherzt.






Marielle Saner und Caroline Mani freuen sich einfach nur darüber, dass sie die Hitzeschlacht in Madrid überstanden haben und im Ziel angekommen sind






Ohne viele Worte: Moritz Milatz wird Dritter in Madrid!





















Neue Europameisterin im Cross Country: Maja Wloszszowska











Geoff Kabush gewinnt sein erstes Worldcuprennen, und das auch noch in seiner Heimat beim Rennen in Bromont











Der frischgebackene U23-Weltmeister Burry Stander schlägt nur eine Woche nach der WM in Australien beim Weltcup in Champéry Julien Absalon und gewinnt sein erstes Rennen in der Herren Elite






Wird - wie könnte es anders sein - fortgesetzt


----------



## Domme02 (4. März 2010)

danke für die Bilder!!

den Geoff Kabush hätte ich aber nicht so gerne umarmt. Der sieht ja aus.....


----------



## Nafets190 (4. März 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> den Geoff Kabush hätte ich aber nicht so gerne umarmt. Der sieht ja aus.....



Bei den Damen sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Mal wieder großartige Bilder, danke fürs zeigen Petejupp!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. März 2010)

Welche beeindruckenden Leistungen die Jungs und Mädels in einem Cross Country Rennen vollbringen, kann man am besten ermessen, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, sich unmittelbar nach dem Rennen im Zielbereich aufhalten zu dürfen. Die Körper völlig ausgepumpt, stützen sich viele Athletinnen und Athleten nach Luft ringend auf geschundenen Oberschenkeln ab. Nicht wenigen muss vom Rad geholfen werden, einige müssen zunächst von ihren Betreuern oder von Herbeieilenden gestützt werden, bis sie sich wieder einigermaßen erholt haben. Die Beine versagen nämlich nun ihren Dienst. Wieder andere schmeißen ihr Rad und sich selbst wo es eben geht irgendwo auf den Boden und liegen erschöpft im Dreck, bis die Kräfte langsam wieder zurückkehren. Man schaut in Gesichter, in denen sich entweder große Glücksgefühle und Stolz über die erbrachte Leistung widerspiegeln, oder aber große Enttäuschung über unerfüllte Erwartungen. 

Es sollte also nicht nur den Siegern der gebührende Respekt und die verdiente Anerkennung gezollt werden, sondern allen Teilnehmehren, die sich den Herausforderungen dieses Sportes stellen!

Irina Kalentieva hat deutlich sichtbar alles gegeben, um ihren insgesamt 5. Sieg in Folge (inklusive Bundesligarennen) auf einer der schwierigsten Strecken der Welt in Offenburg zu erringen. Leider waren drei andere Mädels schneller ..
















Auch die Siegerin der U23-Wertung Emily Batty hat nach der Zieldurchfahrt erst einmal andere Sorgen, ihren unerwarteten Sieg zu feiern und benötigt zunächst mal dringend Flüssigkeit






Nino Schurter und Florian Vogel konnten zu Beginn der Saison die hohen Erwartungen noch nicht erfüllen. Erschöpft im Zielbereich liegend nehmen sie ihre 10. (Schurter) und 32. (Vogel) Plätze zur Kenntnis











Während Jochen Käß trotz der sichtbaren vorangegangenen Anstrengungen über seinen 15. Rang beim Heimweltcup vor Glück strahlen kann






geht der Blick seines jungen Teamkameraden im Multivan Merida Biking Team  Moritz Milatz  ob dessen enttäuschenden 33. Platz hinter der Sonnenbrille versteckt scheinbar ins Leere






Auch den großen Männern aus Nordamerika  Adam Craig (USA) und Geoff Kabush (CAN) sind die Strapazen der Rammersweiherer Strecke ins Gesicht geschrieben


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. März 2010)

FÃ¼r alle jene von euch, die den Weltcupkurs in Madrid nicht kennen (und das werden vermutlich die meisten sein), will ich mal kurz erlÃ¤utern, was dort abgeht:

Das Rennen findet im Casa De Campo, einem der Stadtparks von Madrid, statt. Dieser Stadtpark ist die âgrÃ¼ne Lungeâ Madrids und umfasst eine GesamtflÃ¤che von rund 1800 Hektar FlÃ¤che. Am Rande von Madrid gelegen bietet er Tausenden von Einwohnern einen Zufluchtsort, um sich von den Strapazen der Millionenstadt zu erholen und ein wenig frische Luft zu atmen. 

Einmal im Jahr, wenn der Weltcuptross in Madrid einfÃ¤llt, verwandelt sich diese GrÃ¼nanlage sprichwÃ¶rtlich in eine Stierkampfarena. Dann tobt der Casa de Campo, weil 20000 radsportverrÃ¼ckte spanische Fans in den Park strÃ¶men und die Meute der Radprofis zu HÃ¶chstleistungen antreiben. Unter dem frenetischen Jubel der Massen Ã¼bertrÃ¤gt sich die Hektik auf das Geschehen auf der Strecke, deren  Charakteristik ihren Teil zu der wilden Hetzjagd beitrÃ¤gt. Schnell und eng geht es zur Sache, und wegen der wenigen ernst zu nehmenden Anstiege des Weltcupkurses gehen die Profis mit einem entsprechend hohen MaÃ an AggressivitÃ¤t zu Werke. Hauptanziehungspunkt ist der Subida Infernal. Ein kleiner, aber gemeiner und giftiger Anstieg. Die Anstrengungen der Fahrerinnen und Fahrer werden hier begleitet von dicht an dicht stehenden tobenden Fans, die das Treiben auf der Strecke durch ihr infernalisches GebrÃ¼ll mit der gebÃ¼hrenden AtmosphÃ¤re zu wÃ¼rdigen wissen.

Die Streckenbedingungen lassen ein dauerhaft hohes Tempo zu und fordern den Athleten ein HÃ¶chstmaÃ an Konzentration ab. Wer hier den Anschluss nicht verlieren will muss nicht nur kompromisslos starten, sondern auch jede Attacke der Spitzengruppe gnadenlos mitgehen kÃ¶nnen. Mit einer irrwitzigen Geschwindigkeit nehmen die Profis die staubige Piste unter ihre RÃ¤der und immer wieder fordert der Kurs seinen Tribut in Form vieler StÃ¼rze und AusfÃ¤lle. 

Im vergangenen Jahr kam bei den Frauen erschwerend hinzu, dass die Strecke durch heftige RegenfÃ¤lle am Vortag und in der Nacht im Rennen an vielen Stellen aufgeweicht war und mit schwierigen BodenverhÃ¤ltnissen aufwartete.

Der kÃ¶rperliche Zustand der Fahrerinnen, die es ins Ziel geschafft hatten, war dementsprechend:

WÃ¤hrend Siegerin Marga Fullana noch lachen kann kommt hinter ihr Lene Byberg ins Ziel, die sich vÃ¶llig verausgabt und schwer gelitten hat











Lisi Osl kommt als 6. ins Ziel â die Bilder sprechen fÃ¼r sich. SpÃ¤ter habe ich sie am Flughafen getroffen und sie sagte mir, dass sie erleichtert darÃ¼ber gewesen sei, dass das Rennen nur vier Runden gedauert hat!
















Maja Wloszczowska (9. Platz), Eva Lechner (7.) und Teamkollegin Nathalie Schneitter (8.)
















Julie Krasniak und Tereza Hurikova gezeichnet im Ziel und anschlieÃend wohlumsorgt


























Maria Osl, Schwester von Lisi, muss sich vÃ¶llig entkrÃ¤ftet am Absperrgitter abstÃ¼tzen






Trotz besserer BodenverhÃ¤ltnisse ein paar Stunden spÃ¤ter beim Rennen der MÃ¤nner, die Anstrengungen waren die gleichen:

Sieger Absalon wird von Gattin Emily ins âPflegezeltâ geleitet, die Waschutensilien hat sie schon zur Hand






Moritz Milatz und Physio Oliver Wrobel feiern den dritten Platz des jungen Deutschen. Im Hintergrund sackt Marco Aurelio Fontana von seinem Cannondale Scalpel






Und freut sich trotz totaler ErschÃ¶pfung Ã¼ber sein bestes jemals erzieltes Resultat (4. Platz) bei einem Weltcuprennen






Seine Teamkollegen Roel Paulissen und Martin Gujan haben offensichtlich noch keine Kraft oder neugewonnene Energie, um sich mit ihm freuen zu kÃ¶nnen






Ralph NÃ¤f wÃ¼rde nach seinem 2. Platz hinter Absalon sicherlich gerne entspannter in die Kamera schauen, geht im Moment aber wohl noch nicht






Zu meinem groÃen Bedauern findet in diesem Jahr kein Weltcup in Madrid statt. Ein Tipp von mir: sollte dies 2011 wieder der Fall sein, fahrt hin, verbindet den Tripp dorthin mit einer StÃ¤dtetour und erlebt ein Spektakel, welches euch in seinen Bann ziehen wird â garantiert!!!


----------



## Lateralus (6. März 2010)

Wie immer: super, danke


----------



## KonaSebbel (6. März 2010)

genial geil wieder..!!!!


----------



## .t1mo (6. März 2010)

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, aus dem Fenster gucke und den neuen Schnee sehe, könnt ich kotzen


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2010)

dito :kotz: Ich kann`s nicht mehr sehen. 

Aber die Bilder von Petejupp sind einfach genial!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. März 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder mal wieder. Kann mir mal jemand erklähren warum viele Fahrer im 2009noch mit den alten Crossmax SLR unterwegs waren?

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex80 (7. März 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder mal wieder. Kann mir mal jemand erklähren warum viele Fahrer im 2009noch mit den alten Crossmax SLR unterwegs waren?
> 
> Mfg



Wer ist denn noch mit dem alten Modell unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. März 2010)

Letzte Seite z.B. der Cannondale Fahrer mti dem Scalpel auf Platz 4 und ich glaube bei den Chinesinen und Russen habe ich auch noch das alte Modell gesehen..


----------



## alex80 (7. März 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Letzte Seite z.B. der Cannondale Fahrer mti dem Scalpel auf Platz 4 und ich glaube bei den Chinesinen und Russen habe ich auch noch das alte Modell gesehen..



Das Modell bei Cannondale ist nicht das 2008er Modell vom SLR, sondern mit Carbonspeichen. Die Speichen sind jedoch eigentlich Röhrchen. Die Laufräder sind Prototypen, dies allerdings schon seit 2008. 





Das sind die Laufräder von Roel Paulissen im Jahr 2008. 


Gruß, Alex


----------



## Schmittler (7. März 2010)

Hat Mavic mit den Carbonspeichen nicht bereits am Rennrad ein Drama erlebt?


----------



## onkeldueres (8. März 2010)

Ja.Mussten alle zurück gerufen werden.R-SYS heissen die,werden überarbeitet wieder verkauft.Den o.g. LRS hatte ich mal 2 Wochen zur Probe.Fahren sich super wenn man das dauerhafte "Knackgeräusch" mag.Aber wie gesagt..nur testweise


----------



## LunaLuX (8. März 2010)

Ich fahre die Alten SLR und das schon seit über 3 Jahren ohne mucken.

Nicht sehr leicht aber top LRS und haltbar. Aber vielleicht werde ich mir auch so welche machen lassen wie Petejupp

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. März 2010)

Im Vorfeld der Europameisterschaften im holländischen Zoetermeer gab es reichlich Diskussionen über die dortige Strecke: zu flach, zu wenig anspruchsvoll, ein Cyclo-Cross Kurs, der einer Mountainbike-Europameisterschaftsstrecke unwürdig sei. Als dann am Renntag der große Regen kam, spielte das alles keine Rolle mehr. Zumindest hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Bedingungen dort den Fahrerinnen und Fahrern alles abverlangt haben. Aber seht selbst:

Sehen so etwa Medaillengewinnerinnen aus, die bei der Erringung ihrer Erfolge leichtes Spiel hatten?

















Stellvertretend für die anderen Mädels im Ziel

Lisi Osl vom Central Ghost Racing Team






sowie Anna Villar vom spanischen Team Massi 






Auch die Herren hatten offensichtlich so ihre Probleme 

Vizechampion Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos











Bronzemedaillengewinner Sven Nys






Martin Gujan






Florian Vogel - in diesem Zustand habe ich den Schweizer auch noch nicht gesehen











Und abschließend Milan Spesny, dem man die vorhergegangenen Strapazen deutlich ansehen kann und der in dem über 2 Stunden dauernden Rennen offenbar ganz besonders gelitten hat
















Bis demnächst!


----------



## Chr!s (9. März 2010)

Hm, ich sah schon häufiger so aus... aber auch dann hat's für ne Medaille nicht wirklich gereicht... 

Toller Thread, Spitzenbilder!


----------



## Fezza (9. März 2010)

SUPER BILDER!!!!

Kann mir einer erklähren, wieso man bei solchem Wetter ohne Brille fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. März 2010)

Fezza schrieb:


> SUPER BILDER!!!!
> 
> Kann mir einer erklähren, wieso man bei solchem Wetter ohne Brille fährt?


das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt


----------



## volki3 (9. März 2010)

Augen zu und durch 
Klasse Bilder wieder


----------



## karstb (9. März 2010)

Also war neben dem Kurs auch das Wetter crossverdächtig.
Was hat denn der Florian Vogel da Rotes im Auge?



> Kann mir einer erklähren, wieso man bei solchem Wetter ohne Brille fährt?


Vielleicht, weil durch die Brille trotz Abwischen nichts mehr zu sehen war? Für den Moment freut man sich dann der klaren Sicht ohne Brille, aber die Freude wird dann schnell wieder "getrübt".


----------



## corfrimor (9. März 2010)

Fezza schrieb:


> Kann mir einer erklähren, wieso man bei solchem Wetter ohne Brille fährt?



Weil's die Brille zusaut und man dann gar nix mehr sieht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. März 2010)

Antwort 1 auf die Frage, "warum die ohne Brille fahren":


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. März 2010)

Antwort 2 auf die gleiche Frage:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sweep (9. März 2010)

Sehr geile Grossaufnahmen, wieder mal höchst gelungen


----------



## Fezza (10. März 2010)

@ petejupp: Es ist immer wieder faszinierend, wie Fragen beantwortest Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. März 2010)

Fezza schrieb:


> @ petejupp: Es ist immer wieder faszinierend, wie Fragen beantwortest Vielen Dank!



Keine Ursache!

So richtig Glück mit dem Wetter hatten die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer auch zu Beginn der 2. Saisonhälfte im Weltcup nicht.

In Mont St. Anne mussten Lene Byberg, Tereza Hurikova, Heather Irmiger und Marie Hélène Prémont schon ziemlich schlammresistent sein. Die schwierigen Verhältnisse dort hinterließen entsprechende Spuren:





















Was aber noch gar nichts war gegen die Schlammschlacht eine Woche später in Bromont.

Sieger Geoff Kabush
















Jose Antonio Hermida und Kumpel Ralph Näf































Florian Vogel, der vom Schlamm anscheinend nicht genug bekommen kann






und Julien Absalon, der vermutlich sauberer ins Ziel gekommen wäre, wenn ihm deutlich in Führung liegend nicht die Kette gerissen wäre











Trotz wesentlich besserer Verhältnisse beim vorletzten Rennen in der Schweiz: auch die Strapazen auf dem anspruchsvollen Weltcupkurs in Champéry zeichneten sich deutlich in den Gesichtern der Athletinnen ab.

Im Ziel Lisi Osl, Lene Byberg sowie Eva Lechner
















Völlig ausgepumpt - Julien Absalon und Ralph Näf





















Ruben Ruzafa Cueto erkundigt sich nach seinem Teamleader, obwohl er selbst nicht völlig ungeschoren davon gekommen ist


----------



## Fezza (10. März 2010)

SUPER, einfach Klasse, was du alles in Bildern festhalten kannst!!

Wenn wir schon bei Fragen und Beweisen sind, hätte ich noch nen Wunsch... Gibts Bilder wo Fahrzeug (Bike) und Bereifung zu erkennen sind? ev, sogar bei verschiedenen Witterungsverhältnissen? Mir ist bewusst, dass dies vielfach eine persönliche Entscheidung ist, aber vielleicht kann der eine oder andere doch was davon ableiten Danke, schon im Voraus


----------



## Domme02 (10. März 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



ist die mit diesem Dingsda um den hals gefahren?


----------



## erkan1984 (10. März 2010)

sind das so U-Scheiben zur Pedalmontage.
Sollte man immer dabei haben....


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. März 2010)

Petejupp..hast du auch ein Paar Materialbilder...


----------



## volki3 (10. März 2010)

Ja, das wäre Cool 
Würde mich auch sehr Interessieren wie die Bikes aussehen


----------



## Athabaske (10. März 2010)

Och kommt, jetzt freut Euch doch mit, dass man endlich mal diejenigen sieht, die auf den Rädern sitzen. Materialbilder gibt es hier im Forum doch jede Menge...


----------



## LunaLuX (11. März 2010)

Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen !!!

Denn wenn ich Biketeile sehen möchte gehe ich shoppen 
Bin sehr froh das man mal die Leute sehen kann ohne durch die Welt zu reisen.

Gruß
JC-Lights


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (11. März 2010)

Naja, gegen en paar Bilder vom Material ist ja nix einzuwenden?!
Bis jetzt hat ja jeder seinen Wunsch erfühlt bekommen. 
Also, warum nicht en paar Bike Bilder???
Was neben der Rennstrecke so abgeht würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. März 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Also, warum nicht en paar Bike Bilder???



Kann ich leider nicht mit dienen. Schreibe ich mir aber für die kommende Saison auf die "To-Do-Liste". Bis dahin müsst ihr euch also gedulden.


----------



## onkeldueres (11. März 2010)

Geht wohl mehr um Prototypen denke ich.Das wäre auch in unser aller Interesse,denke ich


----------



## alex80 (11. März 2010)

Ich denke, dass einfach mal "draufhalten" häufig schon genügt, es gibt fast immer interessante Details zu entdecken, wie z.B. die 1-fach Kurbel von Geoff Kabush.
Wie auch immer, großartige Bilder hier!


----------



## tinnes (11. März 2010)

Zoetermeer ist ein richtiger Kotz-Kurs. Die ganze Strecke verläuft über 2 ehemaligen Müllhalden, wobei der flache Part eigentlich nur im Eingangsbereich der Ski-Halle liegt. Sind ja immerhin 200m.

Es geht also immer nur hoch und runter. Das schöne ist eigentlich die Tatsache, daß bei den Abfahrten immer unten ein Hinderniss eingebaut ist, sodaß man blos ohne Schwung den nächsten Hügel hochkommt. Das nervt, man findet überhaupt keinen Rythmus. Und große Stücke sind total rubbelig, weil man vorher noch ne Horde Kühe über die Strecke gejagt hat. 

Wenn's dann noch regnet, viel Spaß. Ne Cyclo-Cross Strecke ist das aber nicht. Oder nur für die ganz harten!

Ist übrigens eine feste Mountainbike Strecke, kann man mal schön abfahren wenn man da ist. 10 Runden sind da schon ne stramme Leistung. Ich hab ma 7 Runden in 3 Stunden geschafft. Und da war ich 20.!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. März 2010)

WÃ¤hrend sich vor einigen Jahren gerade mal eine Handvoll Journalisten und Fotografen an den Rennstrecken dieser Welt tummelten und man Fernsehkameras vergeblich suchen musste, hat sich das Medieninteresse in der aktuellen Zeit doch gewaltig zum Positiven verÃ¤ndert.

Die immer stÃ¤rker werdende MedienprÃ¤senz â insbesondere bei Worldcups und Weltmeisterschaften â fÃ¼hrt beispielsweise dazu, dass man sich als Fotograf oder Journalist schon fast eine Runde vor Schluss des Rennens im Zielbereich aufhalten muss, um einen einigermaÃen vernÃ¼nftigen Platz fÃ¼rÂ´s Zielfoto zu erhaschen. 

Das ist vielleicht eine Rennerei, kann ich euch sagen. Insbesondere auf einem 7 Kilometer langen Kurs wie in Houffalize, Madrid oder Fort William mit entsprechend geringer Rundenzahl muss man sich seine Zeit an den interessantesten und spektakulÃ¤rsten Streckenabschnitten gut einteilen, um es noch rechtzeitig vor dem Ende des Rennens in den Zielbereich zu schaffen. Der Threadersteller begrÃ¼Ãt daher ausdrÃ¼cklich die Entscheidung, die Rennstrecken zu verkÃ¼rzen, auch wenn einige liebgewonnene Teilabschnitte eines Kurses deshalb geopfert werden mÃ¼ssen. Habt also bitte VerstÃ¤ndnis dafÃ¼r,  wenn schwer mit Kameras und Objektiven behangene Gestalten keuchend an euch vorbeihuschen, um ihren Job zu machen. Der Lohn ist schlieÃlich, dass ihr solche tollen Bilder wie in diesem Thread hier zu sehen bekommt!

Auch die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer haben sich â natÃ¼rlich auch im eigenen Interesse â dieser verÃ¤nderten Mediensituation angepasst und stehen oftmals schon unmittelbar nach der Zieldurchfahrt fÃ¼r erste Statements hautnah zur VerfÃ¼gung. Erfreulicherweise sind die Jungs und MÃ¤dels im CC-Zirkus nahezu ohne Ausnahme ziemlich sympathische Zeitgenossen, die auch (fast) jeden Autogrammwunsch erfÃ¼llen.

Hier einige EindrÃ¼cke der Saison 2009

Kaum im Ziel in MÃ¼nsingen angekommen, leckt Irina Kalentieva kurz ihre Wunden, steht dann umgehend Rede und Antwort und erfÃ¼llt natÃ¼rlich den Autogrammwunsch eines jungen Fans

















Julien Absalon lÃ¤sst sich da nicht lumpen und tut es ihr nach dem Rennen der MÃ¤nner gleich











U23-Siegerin Emily Batty wird gleich im Ziel von der Meute abgefangen. SpÃ¤ter dann deutlich entspannter im Interview mit Rob Jones,











der sich spÃ¤ter Informationen aus erster Hand von Adam Craig notiert






Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont, Irina Kalentieva, Catherine Pendrel und Emily Batty erklÃ¤ren ihre ganz persÃ¶nliche Sicht der Dinge in Houffalize































Dauersieger Julien Absalon kommt seinen Verpflichtungen als groÃes Vorbild mit Freude und Geduld nach






Trotz all der Strapazen: auch in Madrid sind die Athletinnen und Athleten sich ihrer Verpflichtungen bewusst und geben erschÃ¶pft, aber bereitwillig Auskunft




































Anja Gradl erklÃ¤rt im Ziel in Zoetermeer gerade, warum sie so schmuddelig daher kommt. Adelheid Morath steht auch schon Gewehr bei FuÃ und Ã¼berlegt sich, wie sie ihr Ã¤uÃeres Erscheinungsbild rechtfertigen kÃ¶nnte






Ralph NÃ¤f dagegen gibt sein Geheimnis preis, wie man noch einigermaÃen erkennbar bei solchen Bedingungen ins Ziel kommen und auch noch gewinnen kann: einfach vorne weg fahren






Und hier noch ein paar EindrÃ¼cke aus Mont Sainte Anne




































Und eine Woche spÃ¤ter die gleiche Prozedur in Bromont


----------



## tinnes (13. März 2010)

Wiedermal klasse Bilder! 

Die Irina spricht zudem perfekt Deutsch, ich hab mal ein Interview gesehen.

Und beim Jose hab ich das Gefühl, das der so ein richtiger Party-Löwe ist, hat irgendwie den Schalk im Nacken


----------



## Luke.HdR (14. März 2010)

Der Hermida kommt immer unglaublich sympathisch herüber, der hat immer so ein Grinsen im Gesicht und wirkt bester Laune.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. März 2010)

Dieses Video dürfte euren Eindruck bestätigen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RArEKl_5k4"]YouTube- Multivan Merida Biking Team 2010: Presscamp on Mallorca[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (15. März 2010)

Geiles Video.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. März 2010)

Auch sehr spaßig:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws3f6zT7_6E"]YouTube- Multivan Merida Biking Team 2010 - Special Outtakes!!![/ame]


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. März 2010)

Mit dem Mann, dessen Bike üblicherweise mit dieser Startnummer geadelt ist, läute ich demnächst das große Finale ein, bevor es mit Bildern aus der neuen Saison weitergeht:


----------



## alex80 (26. März 2010)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Domme02 (26. März 2010)

ich bin gespannt. Spann uns bitte nicht zu lange auf die Folter......


----------



## Cuberia (26. März 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Mit dem Mann, dessen Bike üblicherweise mit dieser Startnummer geadelt ist, läute ich demnächst das große Finale ein, bevor es mit Bildern aus der neuen Saison weitergeht:



Warum schraubt denn Julien´s Mechaniker die KCNC Barends falschrum (Schrift auf dem Kopf) ans Bike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (26. März 2010)

Wenn der Kopf der Inbusschraube bei denen genau so unangenehm kantig ist, wie bei meinen Northon Shores, macht das durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Cuberia (26. März 2010)

Naja, vielleicht auch nur im Stress passiert. Ist ja auch wurscht. Er ist deshalb nicht langsamer.


----------



## DeLocke (26. März 2010)

Alles Marketing. So musste zweimal gucken um zu lesen was du steht, sonst überfliegste es vielleicht 



Cuberia schrieb:


> Warum schraubt denn Julien´s Mechaniker die KCNC Barends falschrum (Schrift auf dem Kopf) ans Bike ?


----------



## swift daddy (27. März 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Auch sehr spaßig:



haha    der Hermida hat auch eins an der Klatsche  

*gespanntaufdiePicsvonJulienAbsalonwart*


----------



## Chr!s (27. März 2010)

federaldirt schrieb:


> YouTube- Federal Dirt Biken in Sundern
> 
> bitte anklicken bitte brauche klicks



Den Post einfach hier reinzusetzen, nur damit mehr Leute dieses Video anklicken, ist schon unverschämt. Weder hat dieses Video etwas mit dem XC-Rennsport, noch mit diesem Thread hier zu tun! Wär schön, wenn sich der Administrator mal darum kümmern könnte...
Anscheinend ist derjenige nur dafür ins Forum gekommen, wenn man sich die Mitglieschaft betrachtet und die restlichen 13 Posts, die er heute getätigt hat...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. März 2010)

habe ihn schon gemeldet!

es gibt aber heute abend noch jemanden der im forum so einen mist postet.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. März 2010)

Hier wie angekÃ¼ndigt Teil 1 der Hommage an Julien Absalon - Den vermutlich besten Mountainbiker aller Zeiten!

Im Jahr 2008 durchlebte der Franzose ein Wechselbad der GefÃ¼hle. Absalon begann die Saison mit der ErfÃ¼llung eines Traumes: in der Kathedrale des Mountainbikens, beim Ardennenklassiker in Houffalize, konnte er den so sehr gewÃ¼nschten und in seinen PalmarÃ¨s noch fehlenden Sieg verwirklichen und diesen Triumph als letzte noch fehlende Kerbe im Oberrohr seines Orbea-Hardtails verewigen.



















































In Offenburg demÃ¼tigte er Ã¤hnlich wie bei der Premiere ein Jahr zuvor die versammelte Weltelite. Nach etwa der HÃ¤lfte des Rennen entschloss er sich zu einer TempoverschÃ¤rfung am Anstieg zum Northshore, der keiner seiner Kontrahenten zu folgen im Stande war.































In Madrid blieb nach einem regelrechten Ausscheidungsrennen lediglich Lokalmatador Jose Hermida Ã¼brig, der Absalon bis (fast) zum Ende des Rennens Paroli bieten konnte. Zum Leidwesen seiner Landsleute musste er den Franzosen jedoch nach einem Fahrfehler etwa einen Kilometer vor dem Ziel ziehen lassen und dessen Ausnahmestellung anerkennen. Aus tausenden von Kehlen war ein enttÃ¤uschtes AufstÃ¶hnen zu vernehmen, als der Weltcup-Spitzenreiter mit einem Vorsprung von 12 Sekunden auf der Videowall im Zielbereich erschien.





























































Ende Mai 2008 reiste er mit einem komfortablen Vorsprung in der Weltcup-Gesamtwertung zum Rennen nach Vallnord in Andorra. Dort geschah das Unfassbare: der Mann mit der Ã¼berragendsten Fahrtechnik im Weltcup-Zirkus, der so extrem selten stÃ¼rzt, hatte einen kapitalen Abstieg, in dessen Folge sich nicht nur RÃ¼ckenprobleme, sondern auch mentale Schwierigkeiten einschlichen (was der Ãffentlichkeit jedoch verborgen blieb). Nach dem 11. Platz und dem Auslassen des Weltcups in Fort William verlor er auch die FÃ¼hrung in der Gesamtwertung an Christoph Sauser.

Es ist der 22. Juni 2008, die vorletzte Runde bei der Hitzeschlacht im WM-Rennen in Val Di Sole. Einer der schwÃ¤rzesten Tage in der Karriere des Julien Absalon. Christoph Sauser fÃ¼hrt Ã¼berlegen vor Landsmann Florian Vogel. Absalon hat soeben Fredrik Kessiakoff Ã¼berholt und arbeitet sich zÃ¤h an die beiden FÃ¼hrenden heran. Man sieht, wie der Franzose leidet und sich schwer atmend den Hang hinauf kÃ¤mpft. In einem menschlichen Moment grÃ¶Ãter ErschÃ¶pfung gleitet der groÃe Favorit hier an diesem gnadenlosesten Anstieg des WM-Kurses vÃ¶llig ausgelaugt vom Rad, als ihm schwarz vor Augen wird. Als er zur Seite fÃ¤llt, sich unter Mobilisierung allerletzter Kraftreserven wieder aufrappelt und die letzten zermÃ¼rbenden Meter schieben muss wird klar, dass Absalon dieses Rennen vorzeitig beenden muss. Zu den Folgen der Verletzung in Vallnord kam ein weiterer Sturz aufÂ´s Knie im WM-Training hinzu. AnfÃ¤ngliche Probleme mit der Kette hatten ihn aus dem Konzept gebracht und er versÃ¤umte es, ausreichend zu trinken. Bei der erbarmungslosen Hitze an diesen Tag ein fatales VersÃ¤umnis.

Weltmeister Absalon wartet seltsam angespannt und ungewohnt nachdenklich, in sich gekehrt, auf den Start. Ahnte er hier - angesichts der Vorgeschichte - bereits Ungutes?











Absalon am brutalsten Uphill der Strecke, der zu seinem Schicksalsberg werden sollte. 
















Als Absalon sich von hinten dem drittplatzierten Kessiakoff nÃ¤hert, scheint noch alles in Ordnung zu sein.











Die Leiden des Julien Absalonâ¦.
















â¦.. gipfeln in der Aufgabe in der vorletzten Runde

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeWSyJ7ZPlg"]YouTube- the ko of julien absalon at the mtb world championship 2008[/ame]


Nach dem WM-Drama zog sich der entthronte Weltmeister erst einmal aus der Ãffentlichkeit zurÃ¼ck. Zur StÃ¤rkung der angeknacksten mentalen Verfassung nahm er dann doch die Reisestrapazen zu den Ãbersee-Rennen in Kanada auf sich. Diese sollten eigentlich den Vorbereitungen auf den absoluten JahreshÃ¶hepunkt, Olympia in Peking, zum Opfer fallen. Doch Absalon wollte nicht ohne einen vorherigen Vergleich mit der internationalen Konkurrenz nach China reisen. Absalon zeigte sich in Mont St. Anne erstmals nach Jahren nicht in der Kluft des amtierenden Weltmeisters im Regenbogentrikot oder im weiÃen Jersey des Leaders im Gesamtklassement, sondern im ungewohnten Outfit des frisch gekÃ¼rten franzÃ¶sischen Meisters. Gut erholt von den Ereignissen in Italien und zurÃ¼ck zu alter StÃ¤rke, wie es schien, denn er dominierte in beiden Rennen das Geschehen nach Belieben und deklassierte die Konkurrenz klar. Mit seinen Weltcupsiegen 16 und 17 stellte er die Bestmarke von Mountainbikelegende Thomas Frischknecht ein und legte den Grundstein fÃ¼r seinen dritten Weltcupgesamtsieg in Folge und den vierten insgesamt.

Exzellent vorbereitet und mit groÃem Selbstvertrauen ausgestattet stand er dann in Peking an der Startlinie. Mit einer unwiderstehlichen Attacke schon frÃ¼h im Rennen lieÃ er der zÃ¶gernden Konkurrenz nicht den Hauch einer Chance und fuhr zu seinem zweiten Olympiasieg nach Athen 2004.

Die Ergebnisse beim vorletzten Weltcup in Canberra, auf den Absalon verzichtete, fÃ¼hrten dazu, dass der Doppelolympiasieger in der Gesamtwertung nicht mehr einzuholen war. Entsprechend entspannt ging Absalon in Schladming zu Werke und holte sich dort erneut die glÃ¤serne TrophÃ¤e des Weltcupgesamtsiegers ab.































Teil 2 folgt demnÃ¤chst!


----------



## KonaSebbel (28. März 2010)

..bin sehr gespannt wie es weiter geht!!
Teil 2 kann kommen!!


----------



## OKTAN (28. März 2010)

Auf den letzten Bildern sieht Absalon irgendwie dem Armstrong ähnlich. Da bin ich dann eigentlich ganz froh, daß ich kein Superprofi bin.


OKTAN


----------



## Luke.HdR (28. März 2010)

Super spannend zu lesender Bericht. Habe die Saison 2008 noch nicht verfolgt und freue mich umso mehr über die Bilder und den beschreibenden Text dazu. Da kann man es kaum abwarten, bis die ersten Rennen anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (29. März 2010)

schaue mir immer wieder mit großer freude die bilder an, bekommt glatt mehr lust auf große events! möchte nicht jemand mich etwas fördern, damit auch mal die welt erblicken kann ???


----------



## swift daddy (31. März 2010)

Wieder mal super Bilder   sind einfach ganz fiese Kanten, die Jungs 

Ein Glück, dass Petejupp diesen Thread gestartet hat ... WEITER SO!!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2010)

die bilder sind einfach geil...
immer ein guter grund bei -3grad und nieselregen nicht den trainingsplan trainingsplan sein zu lassen


----------



## dre (1. April 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die bilder sind einfach geil...
> immer ein guter grund bei -3grad und nieselregen nicht den trainingsplan trainingsplan sein zu lassen



Ganz genau! Ich finde die Bilder auch unheimlich motivierend. Eigentlich hatte ich vor bis zum Mai nur mit meinem neuen Liteville durch die Gegend zu brettern, wollte viel Grundlage fahren und langsam in die Saison starten. Doch irgendwie lande ich immer auf meiner Rennfeile, baller wie angesengt durch die Wälder und freue mich schon total auf Riva, Anfang Mai.

Toller phsychologischer Effekt, nur wegen so´n paar Bildchen. Aber es macht irgendwie richtig viel Spaß und 9 Kg habe ich auch schon verloren. Was will man mehr.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. April 2010)

Die Saison 2009 des Julien Absalon begann mit einem 2. Platz hinter Jose Hermida beim Weltcupauftakt im Glutofen von Pietermaritzburg. Zu den Besonderheiten dieses Saisonstarts gehÃ¶rte sicherlich die erstaunliche Bescheidenheit des Seriensiegers Absalon, der mit diesem Ergebnis offensichtlich hÃ¶chst zufrieden war.

Kurzen Prozess mit der Konkurrenz machte er dagegen beim deutschen Weltcup. Bei seinem Hattrick in Offenburg zog er seinen Mitstreitern diesmal schon in Runde drei auf und davon. Dem Mann ist durchaus zuzutrauen, dass er etwa an der gleichen Stelle wie im Vorjahr die Flucht nach vorne ergriffen hat, nur eben eine Runde frÃ¼her. Irgendwo im Anstieg hoch zum Northshore habe er sich zu einer finalen Attacke entschlossen, gab der im Ziel vÃ¶llig entspannte Olympiasieger zu Protokoll. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war er in einem Pulk mehrer Fahrer unterwegs. Da eine solche unÃ¼bersichtliche Rennsituation immer gewisse unbeeinflussbare Gefahren berge habe er sich diesmal schon sehr frÃ¼h dazu entschlossen, die Dinge in die Hand zu nehmen.












Der Moment, in dem Absalon auf nimmer Wiedersehen verschwand




































Die Weltmeisterstreifen sind nicht genug: AbsalonÂ´s Sidi Dragon 2 Carbon Olympia Spezial Edition











Das PhÃ¤nomen Julien Absalon: Mal wieder hatte er Â¾ der Saison unglaublich Ã¼berlegen gestaltet und seine Konkurrenz klar im Griff gehabt. Seine Rennen bestritt er stets mit einer unfassbaren PrÃ¤zision und einer scheinbar grandiosen Leichtigkeit. Es hatte den Anschein, dass immer wenn er dies wollte, er mit einer einzigen Attacke ein Rennen fÃ¼r sich entscheiden konnte. Dabei spielte es keine Rolle, auf welcher Strecke oder unter welchen Ã¤uÃeren Bedingungen die Rennen stattfanden. Man konnte in diesen Rennsituationen stets den Eindruck gewinnen, dass er immer alles unter Kontrolle hatte und seine Mitstreiter machtlos sein Entschwinden mit ansehen mussten. Seine Konkurrenten akzeptierten in den meisten FÃ¤llen voller Respekt und Anerkennung vor ihm, dass sie nichts dagegen tun konnten.

SchÃ¶nes Beispiel hierfÃ¼r: der Weltcup in Houffalize.

Wie schon in Offenburg waren es wieder Julien Absalon, Ralph NÃ¤f und Wolfram Kurschat, die den Ereignissen ihren Stempel aufdrÃ¼cken sollten. WÃ¤hrend sich NÃ¤f, zunÃ¤chst auch noch Jean-Christophe PÃ©raud sowie Jose Hermida an der Spitze abwechselten â den Olympiasieger aus Frankreich stets in Lauerstellung im Nacken â musste Wolfman wie gehabt nach moderatem Start wieder von etwas weiter hinten die Hatz durchÂ´s Feld starten. Doch erneut war gegen Absalon kein Kraut gewachsen. Nach einer neuerlichen TempoverschÃ¤rfung des Franzosen blieb lediglich noch der Schweizer Ralph NÃ¤f an dessen Hinterrad. Da der Eidgenosse den kurzen Abstand nur unter Mobilisierung allerletzter Reserven aufrecht erhalten konnte war es kein Wunder, dass er â O-Ton NÃ¤f im Ziel â in der letzten Runde âregelrecht explodierteâ.




































Sieger in Madrid, wer sonst und mal wieder: Julien Absalon. Doch bei keinem seiner Siege in dieser Saison wurde er dermaÃen herausgefordert wie diesmal durch Ralph NÃ¤f. In einem packenden Thriller bot der dem Franzosen als Einziger die Stirn und konnte Ã¼ber 5 von 6 Runden eine knappe FÃ¼hrung behaupten, diese sogar im vorletzten Umlauf auf 10 Sekunden ausbauen. Doch bei diesem Kraftakt hatte der Schweizer - wie schon zuvor in Houffalize - zu viel Energie verbraucht und hatte dem energischen Konter von Absalon in der letzten Runde nichts mehr entgegenzusetzen.

Siegessicher: Julien Absalon am Start vor dem Rennen im Casa De Campo











Im Rennen lieÃ er seinem Gesichtsausdruck am Start Taten folgen:











Musste sich jedoch erst gegen einen unglaublich starken und hartnÃ¤ckigen Ralph NÃ¤f durchsetzen:





















Geschafft: der lÃ¤stige Verfolger explodiert und endlich abgehÃ¤ngt





















Mitte der Saison verlÃ¤ngerte er seinen Vertrag mit dem Team Orbea bis zu den olympischen Spielen in London 2012. Viele seiner Konkurrenten, deren Teams und Hersteller unternehmen alles Erdenkliche, um mit teuren Innovationen und Entwicklungen ihre ArbeitsgerÃ¤te immer leichter und damit vermeintlich schneller zu bekommen. Absalon hingegen scheint sich mit einem nahezu serienmÃ¤Ãigen und vÃ¶llig unspektakulÃ¤ren Orbea Alma Carbon Hardtail begnÃ¼gen zu kÃ¶nnen. Und gewinnt trotzdem und dies zumeist in Ã¼berlegener Manier. AuÃerdem war auch in der vergangenen Saison wieder auffallend, dass der Franzose Ã¤uÃerst selten mit einem technischen Defekt oder gar AusfÃ¤llen zu kÃ¤mpfen hatte. Es kommt also doch in erster Linie auf den Fahrer und ein bestens prÃ¤pariertes Mountainbike an!

Bei den Ãbersee-Weltcups in Kanada das gleiche Bild: vierter Saisonsieg in Folge in Mont St. Anne, 21. Weltcupsieg insgesamt. In Bromont war er auf dem besten Wege zu Saisontriumph Nr. 5 bzw. 22. Weltcupsieg, als ihm in FÃ¼hrung liegend die Kette riss und diese im Schlamm verschwand.

Absalon in Mont St. Anne









































Und eine Woche spÃ¤ter in Bromont â weniger erfolgreich









































Und dennoch: klare FÃ¼hrung in der Gesamtwertung und weiÃes UCI Leader Trikot 






Als Topfavorit auf den Weltmeistertitel reiste Julien Absalon nach Canberra. Als er dort das Siegerpodest bestieg, tat er dies mit steinerner Miene. Der vierfache Weltmeister konnte seine EnttÃ¤uschung nur schwer verbergen, als er als Zweiter aufgerufen wurde und die Silbermedaille Ã¼berreicht bekam. Als der neue Weltmeister das oberste Treppchen bestieg musste der Doppelolympiasieger mit ansehen, wie ein anderer, den kaum einer wirklich auf der Rechnung hatte, sich das begehrte Regenbogentrikot Ã¼berstreifen durfte. Nach einem an Spannung und Dramatik nicht mehr zu steigernden Rennen wurde der Schweizer Nino Schurter jÃ¼ngster TiteltrÃ¤ger in der Geschichte der CC-Weltmeisterschaften. Ganze 3 Sekunden trennten die beiden Kontrahenten nach Ã¼ber 2 Stunden packender Renndauer im Ziel. Vorhergegangen war ein episches Duell, in welchem Schurter und Absalon in jedem (!) Umlauf nahezu identische Rundenzeiten fuhren. Immer wenn es so aussah, als kÃ¶nne der Franzose, der Ã¼brigens mit nur einem vorderen Kettenblatt unterwegs war, in bekannter Manier davonziehen, reduzierte der Schweizer den RÃ¼ckstand im letzten Downhill mit seiner Ã¼berragenden Fahrtechnik. Zur Seite stand ihm dabei Landsmann Florian Vogel. WÃ¤hrend Absalon auf sich alleine gestellt war und sehr viel FÃ¼hrungsarbeit leisten musste, unterstÃ¼tzten sich die beiden Eidgenossen mit ihrer grandiosen Teamarbeit gegenseitig. Lohn der MÃ¼he war neben der Goldmedaille fÃ¼r Schurter der dritte Platz fÃ¼r Vogel vor Jose Antonio Hermida.

Nur eine Woche spÃ¤ter konnte er beim vorletzten Weltcup in ChampÃ©ry trotz der WM-EnttÃ¤uschung schon wieder lachen. Kein Wunder, benÃ¶tigte er doch dank seiner Ã¼berragenden Vorstellungen bei den vorherigen Rennen nur ein fÃ¼r seine AnsprÃ¼che mittelprÃ¤chtiges Resultat, um sich erneut schon vor dem Finale in Schladming vorab den Gesamtweltcup zu sichern. Gewinnen wollte er in ChampÃ©ry trotzdem, und so zog er in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise davon und alles sah nach einer erfolgreichen Revanche fÃ¼r Canberra aus. Dann der Einbruch in der vorletzten Runde und Burry Stander konnte den Franzosen zunÃ¤chst ein- und mit einer finalen Attacke in der letzten Runde schlieÃlich Ã¼berholen. Seine Frau Emilie musste ihm nach der Zieldurchfahrt zur Seite stehen und ihn unterstÃ¼tzen, weil er offensichtlich sehr erschÃ¶pft war. In diversen, eventuell nicht so gut informierten Medien wurde danach schon von einer WachablÃ¶sung gesprochen. Dabei war der Grund fÃ¼r AbsalonÂ´s schlechte kÃ¶rperliche Verfassung einzig und allein dem Jetlag und den Reisestrapazen geschuldet. Immerhin war der Mann trotzdem Zweiter im Ziel und hatte zum vierten Mal hintereinander den Gesamtweltcup gewonnen.









































Gattin Emilie ist stets fÃ¼rsorglich in der NÃ¤he






Weltcupgesamtsieger 2009: Julien Absalon


----------



## alex80 (3. April 2010)

Großartige Bilder und Statements, weiter so!!!

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Domme02 (3. April 2010)

mal wieder unbeschreiblich.

danke!


----------



## bene94 (3. April 2010)

War mal wieder wundervoll! Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## KonaSebbel (3. April 2010)

unglaublich gute Berichte und Bilder!!
DANKE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2010)

sauber!

in 2 wochen beginnt dann auch endlich die saison für mich.


----------



## müsing (3. April 2010)

danke, danke, danke.  klasse gemacht und geschrieben.


----------



## armor (4. April 2010)




----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. April 2010)

Herzlichen Dank fÃ¼r die erneut zahlreichen und positiven RÃ¼ckmeldungen. Hier geht es vermutlich erst Ende April/Anfang Mai weiter. Erstens, weil ich mein 2008er/2009er Pulver nun verschossen habe und zweitens, weil ich dann vollgepackt mit Bildern der ersten beiden Weltcups in Dalby Forest und Houffalize zurÃ¼ckkehren werde.

Gegen weitere Huldigungen und regelmÃ¤Ãig gepostete Lobpreisungen in der Zeit bis dahin hÃ¤tte ich nichts einzuwenden. NatÃ¼rlich nur, damit dieser fantastische Thread nicht auf Seite 2 verschwindetâ¦.


----------



## sushijamamoto (6. April 2010)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die super Story, die Bilder sind wie immer fantastisch! Ich freue mich schon wieder auf weitere packende Bilder und Hintergrund Info's von dir!


----------



## Athabaske (6. April 2010)

komisch, komisch - gestern hatte ich einen Beitrag eingestellt, in dem ich mich gewundert hatte, dass ein Teil der Berichterstattung genau so Wort für Wort im pedaliero stand - nun ist er verschwunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. April 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> komisch, komisch - gestern hatte ich einen Beitrag eingestellt, in dem ich mich gewundert hatte, dass ein Teil der Berichterstattung genau so Wort für Wort im pedaliero stand ...



Vielleicht stehen sich der Threadersteller und der Berichterstatter für die Disziplin CC im Pedaliéro ja auch ganz besonders nahe....


----------



## Domme02 (6. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehen sich der Threadersteller und der Berichterstatter für die Disziplin CC im Pedaliéro ja auch ganz besonders nahe....


ich hab mir schon sowas gedacht. Es ist schon unvorstellbar, dass jemand nur aus Fun und für ein bisschen Lob im Forum durch die Welt reist und sich rennen anguckt.


----------



## Athabaske (6. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehen sich der Threadersteller und der Berichterstatter für die Disziplin CC im Pedaliéro ja auch ganz besonders nahe....


...Das Missverständis hat sich geklärt - auch hier nochmals, meine Entschuldigung für die "Verdächtigungen"!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. April 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ich hab mir schon sowas gedacht. Es ist schon unvorstellbar, dass jemand nur aus Fun und für ein bisschen Lob im Forum durch die Welt reist und sich rennen anguckt.



Dann musst Du Deine Vorstellungswelt korrigieren: meine Tätigkeit ist in jeder Hinsicht komplett ehrenamtlich, ich nehme mir dafür Urlaub, mache die Bilder und setze mich später an meinen Rechner, um möglichst kreative Berichte zu schreiben, die nun schon im dritten Jahr im Pedaliéro veröffentlicht werden. Diesen Thread habe ich allerdings komplett unabhängig von meiner Tätigkeit für das Magazin gestartet. Um der Disziplin Cross Country den würdigen Rahmen zu verleihen, den sie verdient. Und letztendlich für alle Interessierten, die keine Möglichkeit haben, zu den Rennen zu fahren. Ich denke mal, dass die positive Resonanz auf diesen Thread eine Bestätigung für mein Vorhaben darstellt.


----------



## versus (6. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die positive Resonanz auf diesen Thread eine Bestätigung für mein Vorhaben darstellt.



das denke ich auch. dürfte einer meistbeachteten threads der letzten zeit sein


----------



## sushijamamoto (6. April 2010)

versus schrieb:


> das denke ich auch. dürfte einer meistbeachteten threads der letzten zeit sein



...und mir würde er sowas von fehlen wenn er sich in luft auflösen würde!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. April 2010)

sushijamamoto schrieb:


> ...und mir würde er sowas von fehlen wenn er sich in luft auflösen würde!



Keine Sorge: ich plane sogar noch eine Ausweitung meines Engagements hier im Forum! Sofern es mir zeitlich möglich ist hatte ich vor, dass ich euch wenige Tage nach den Rennen kurz über die Ereignisse dort berichte und diese Reportagen mit den entsprechenden Bildern veredele. Mal sehen, ob mir das auch gelingen wird. Allerdings müsst ihr euch gedulden, wenn 2 Weltcups an aufeinander folgenden Wochenenden stattfinden. Kommt schon mal vor, dass ich zwischen den Rennen gar nicht nach Hause komme!


----------



## sushijamamoto (6. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Keine Sorge: ich plane sogar noch eine Ausweitung meines Engagements hier im Forum! Sofern es mir zeitlich möglich ist hatte ich vor, dass ich euch wenige Tage nach den Rennen kurz über die Ereignisse dort berichte und diese Reportagen mit den entsprechenden Bildern veredele. Mal sehen, ob mir das auch gelingen wird. Allerdings müsst ihr euch gedulden, wenn 2 Weltcups an aufeinander folgenden Wochenenden stattfinden. Kommt schon mal vor, dass ich zwischen den Rennen gar nicht nach Hause komme!




...das tönt ja ober lecker und nach mehr! vielen dank für dein ewiges engangement!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> ... meine Tätigkeit ist in jeder Hinsicht komplett ehrenamtlich, ich nehme mir dafür Urlaub ...



sowas hätte ich nun gar nicht vermutet.

dann verdient deine arbeit noch mehr lob und respekt! 

hätte eher gedacht du bist irgendwie was in der richtung professioneller fotograf, jemand der einfach zum renngeschehen dazu gehört.
da deine geposteten bilder ja nicht grade aktuell waren, hätte ich gedacht du veröffentlichst sie hier erst, wenn sie offiziel anderweitig in magazinen, zeitungen usw. im umlauf sind.

fände es super wenn du deine person hier auch etwas beleuchten könntest. wer ist eigentlich petejupp?
natürlich nur umrissen ...


weiter so, und eine erfolgreiche saison mit vielen tollen bildern.


----------



## corfrimor (6. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> [...] meine Tätigkeit ist in jeder Hinsicht komplett ehrenamtlich, ich nehme mir dafür Urlaub [...]



Respekt und vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> fände es super wenn du deine person hier auch etwas beleuchten könntest. wer ist eigentlich petejupp?
> natürlich nur umrissen ...



@k star: Danke für die lobenden Worte!

Wer ist Petejupp?

Hm, Petejupp war nie besonders glücklich über die Berichterstattung über die Cross Country Disziplin in den deutschen Printmedien. Große Ausnahme: die Bikesportnews, deren Mitarbeiter in dieser Hinsicht seiner Meinung nach den besten Job machen und gemacht haben. Auch unsere beiden führenden Magazine auf dem deutschen Markt haben was dies betrifft noch ganz schön Luft nach oben, wie Petejupp findet! Nach zahlreichen Leserbriefen musste Petejupp jedoch einsehen, dass diese Hefte eine ganz andere Zielgruppe haben und die Verlage ja auch wirtschaftlich denken müssen. Ausserdem ist das Internet im Hinblick auf die Aktualität der Berichterstattung von den Rennen nicht zu übertreffen, so dass es logisch erscheint, dass beispielsweise von Worldcups oder Bundesligarennen in den Heften, die teilweise Wochen später erscheinen, nur noch kleinere Meldungen gedruckt werden.

Da Petejupp jedoch jemand ist, der nicht nur kritisiert, sondern auch dazu bereit ist, selbst etwas zu unternehmen - auch mit einer gehörigen Portion an zeitlichem und finanziellem Aufwand - hat er gerne das Angebot des Pedaliéro angenommen, von den Rennen, zu denen er ja sowieso fährt, zu berichten. So konnte Petejupp also seine eigenen Berichte schreiben und musste sich nicht mehr über die anderen Printmedien ärgern.

Grundsätzlich hat Petejupp nichts gegen die Abwärtsdisziplinen. Seiner Meinung nach geht die olympische Disziplin Cross Country jedoch gegen Downhill, Four Cross oder Freeride im direkten Vergleich auch hier im Forum regelrecht unter. Dagegen musste Petejupp etwas unternehmen und startete aus diesem Grunde diesen Thread. Die Resonanz auf dieses Unterfangen findet Petejupp übrigens überwältigend! 

Damit möchte Petejupp es auch zu Angaben zu seiner Person belassen und wünscht einen schönen Abend!


----------



## onkeldueres (7. April 2010)

Petejupp for President;-)
Wir freuen uns über jedes Wort und jedes Bild von dir.
Weiter so.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2010)

big thumbs up!


----------



## SingleLight (7. April 2010)

Einfach genießen...


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2010)

Danke und ich freu mich auf die neuen Berichte!


----------



## Luke.HdR (8. April 2010)

Nichts gegen Downhill & Co aber die wenigsten Biker fahren technisch so extreme Sachen.
Absolut unverständlich deshalb, dass Cross Country, was ja vom technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad den meisten Hobbyfahrern am ehesten noch entgegenkommt, in den Medien so unterrepräsentiert ist.
Spannend ist es bei entsprechender Berichterstattung (Augenöffner war für mich der World Cup in Canberra) ja durchaus.
Umsomehr Lob an petejupp, will gar nicht wissen, wie viele freecaster-Zugriffe beim nächsten Rennen auf sein Konto gehen


----------



## earlofwine (8. April 2010)

Auch von mir großes Lob petejupp!
Man bekommt wirklich Lust selbst aufs Rad zu steigen.
Leider hab ich dieses Jahr die Seuche und bin jetzt schon mehr Tage krank, als in den letzten fünf Jahren zusammen. Hab ich mir heute eben das Cape Epic 09 auf extreme sports reingezogen. Der einzige Sportsender, der dem Bikesport genügend Aufmerksamkeit schenkt.


----------



## Athabaske (9. April 2010)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> ...da wage ich aber doch leichte Zweifel anzumelden. Klar, bei einem Downhill-Kurs frage ich mich schon, wie ich die Strecke zu Fuß absolvieren sollte  aber beispielsweise den Kurs in Canberra letztes Jahr, würde ich mir in keinem Fall zutrauen. Und dabei fahre ich hier auf meinen Hausstrecken alles, was die Typen mit den langen Federwegen auch fahren.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. April 2010)

Kleiner Ergebnisservice: im Rahmen des Racer Bikes Cup (ehemals Swisspower Cup) sind Weltmeisterin Irina Kalentieva und Julien Absalon beim zweiten Lauf in Tesserte/Lugano ihren Favoritenrollen gerecht geworden.

Hier die Resultate:

http://www3.your-sports.com/details...ste Runden+Total&CertificateLink=1&format=pdf

http://www3.your-sports.com/details...ste Runden+Total&CertificateLink=1&format=pdf

Nächste Woche Bundesliga in Münsingen, darauf das Wochenende Weltcup-Auftakt in Dalby Forest. So langsam wird´s ernst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2010)

da hat der absalon die konkurrenz aber schön abgehängt.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. April 2010)

ganz aktuell von vor 2 stunden am racers bike cup in tesserete.
1.absalon 3.flückiger 2.???
Kurschart hat es ein bischen verblasen aber was solls. Ach ja und milatz ist auch noch auf einem foto mit Nr.4

Hier noch bilder


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. April 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ganz aktuell von vor 2 stunden am racers bike cup in tesserete.
> 1.absalon 3.flückiger 2.???
> Kurschart hat es ein bischen verblasen aber was solls. Ach ja und milatz ist auch noch auf einem foto mit Nr.4
> 
> Hier noch bilder



Hallo Onkel-Doc!

Nichts gegen Deine Bilder, aber der Thread heisst "Petejupp´s Cross Country Racing Gallery". Bisher hat das jeder akzeptiert und in diesem Thread sind ausschließlich meine Bilder (oder die von meinem Kumpel Uli) zu finden. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dies auch so bleiben würde. Die Rennsaison geht in Kürze so richtig los und es ist zu vermuten, dass auch der ein oder andere Besucher von Rennen den Gedanken haben könnte, seine Bilder hier hochzuladen. Ich möchte das nicht und wäre dankbar dafür, wenn diejenigen ihren eigenen Thread starten würden. Sonst wird die ganze Sache hier zu unübersichtlich und eventuell auch qualitativ nicht mehr so hochwertig.

Hoffe, ich bin da nun nicht zu engstirnig oder kleinkariert, ist aber meine klare Meinung, die ich zu akzeptieren bitte!

Grüße

petejupp


----------



## versus (12. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...und eventuell auch qualitativ nicht mehr so hochwertig.



s.o.



petejupp schrieb:


> Hoffe, ich bin da nun nicht zu engstirnig oder kleinkariert...



bist du nicht


----------



## Toblerone (12. April 2010)

@ onkel doc

sorry , aber Deine Fotos haben nicht im entferntesten die Qualität von petejupp, lass es lieber bleiben!

@ petejupp

Du hast die exklusivität verdient und hoffe es bleib auch so!
Freue mich auf weitere tolle Fotos!


----------



## Rumas (12. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> .
> 
> Hoffe, ich bin da nun nicht zu engstirnig oder kleinkariert,



nein, bist du nicht...
der Thread hat es auch gar nicht verdient das andere hier reinfummeln...

Freue mich schon auf die neue Saison und deine Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earlofwine (12. April 2010)

Ich find das ist schon kleinkariert!
Deine Bilder sind wirklich erste Klasse, aber da postet jemand vier kleine Bildchen und du gehst hier gleich ab? Ne richtig coole Reaktion wäre gewesen ihm Tipps zu geben das Ergebnis bezgl. Bildqualität zu verbessern!

Deinen Aufwand in allen Ehren, doch wenn es hier um Selbstdarstellung geht, fänd ich das ziemlich schade.


----------



## onkeldueres (12. April 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Ich find das ist schon kleinkariert!
> Deine Bilder sind wirklich erste Klasse, aber da postet jemand vier kleine Bildchen und du gehst hier gleich ab? Ne richtig coole Reaktion wäre gewesen ihm Tipps zu geben das Ergebnis bezgl. Bildqualität zu verbessern!
> 
> Deinen Aufwand in allen Ehren, doch wenn es hier um Selbstdarstellung geht, fänd ich das ziemlich schade.


petejupp gibt doch nen Tipp:eigenen Thread eröffnen.Oder wie heisst dieser Thread gleich????


----------



## onkel_doc (12. April 2010)

Hallo jungs, sorry das ich euch da reingepfuscht habe. Habe in diesem fall das ganze falsch intepretiert. Möchte doch niemandem was nehmen und schon gar nicht die qualität. Hatte einfach freude an dem rennen und wollte euch teilhaben lassen. Werde das ab sofort respektieren und nichts mehr reinstellen.

Gute rennsaison allen hier

onkel


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. April 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Deinen Aufwand in allen Ehren, doch wenn es hier um Selbstdarstellung geht, fänd ich das ziemlich schade.



Vielleicht abschließend kurz zur Klarstellung: mir ging es nicht darum, jemanden wegen seiner Fotografierqualitäten zu diskreditieren. Und wenn ich das mal so schreiben darf: um mich selbst darzustellen setze ich mich gewiß nicht stundenlang an den Rechner und betreibe diesen Aufwand. Ich würde es eher als Prinzipientreue bezeichnen, was mich zu meinem Einwand bewegt hat.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. April 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs, sorry das ich euch da reingepfuscht habe. Habe in diesem fall das ganze falsch intepretiert. Möchte doch niemandem was nehmen und schon gar nicht die qualität. Hatte einfach freude an dem rennen und wollte euch teilhaben lassen. Werde das ab sofort respektieren und nichts mehr reinstellen.
> 
> Gute rennsaison allen hier
> 
> onkel





Gute Rennsaison ebenfalls!


----------



## x-rossi (12. April 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Ich find das ist schon kleinkariert!


nö! ich find seine einstellung ok.


----------



## Bassi.s (12. April 2010)

Kleinkariert oder nicht kleinkariert, Qualität oder keine Qualität, wie auch immer.

Petejupp hat den Thread gestartet, Petejupp stellt klasse Bilder online. Wenn jetzt jeder seine eigenen Bilder in diesen Thread einstellt, wird dieser unübersichtlich und hat sicher nicht mehr die Klasse, die er momentan hat. Das ist Tatsache und darauf wurde freundlich hingewiesen, also sollte man das auch berücksichtigen.

Ich finde das vollkommen verständlich und keineswegs kleinkariert, sondern sehe darin die einzige Möglichkeit die Bilder und Berichte weiterhin so niveauvoll zu halten. Da genau das in meinem und wahrscheinlich im Interesse aller ist, sollte das auch so gehandhabt und respektiert werden.
Also überlasst diesen Thread doch Petejupp und wir erhalten klasse Bilder und eine Berichterstattung, die so kaum zu finden sind.


----------



## volki3 (12. April 2010)

Kann mer jetzt sehen wie mer will... aber ich sehe das so wie Bassi.s.
Also, Petejupp... weiter so. Freue mich schon auf neue Berichte und natürlich auf die Tollen Bilder


----------



## Athabaske (13. April 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Ich find das ist schon kleinkariert![...] und du gehst hier gleich ab? Ne richtig coole Reaktion wäre gewesen...


...erstens ist der Anspruch im eigenen Thema zu bleiben nicht kleinkariert, sondern einfach ein Beitrag zur Übersichtlichkeit.

Abgegangen ist hier (bisher) noch niemand, es war eine höfliche, direkte Aufforderung.

Etwas mehr Coolness mangelt bei vielen hier, gell?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. April 2010)

Als kleine Entschädigung dafür, dass ich euch nicht mit aktuellen Bildern vom Bundesliga-Auftakt in Münsingen beglücken kann hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von der Präsentation einer der erfolgreichsten Mountainbike-Truppe der Welt: das Multivan Merida Biking Team.

Ladies first:

Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa
Nationalität: Norwegen
Besondere Kennzeichen: erfolgreichste aktive Mutter auf Stollenreifen

















Und nun die Herren der Schöpfung

Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos
Nationalität: Spanien
Besondere Kennzeichen: Spaßvogel und verhinderter Elite-Weltmeister (der einzige Titel, der ihm in seiner Sammlung noch fehlt)
















Ralph Näf
Nationalität: Schweiz
Besondere Kennzeichen: ziemlich cooler Typ und Absalon-Herausforderer Nummer 1
















Moritz Milatz
Nationalität: Deutschland
Besondere Kennzeichen: einer der drei besten Cross Country Piloten Deutschlands
















Rudy Van Houts
Nationalität: Niederlande
Besondere Kennzeichen: Hollands CC-Nummer 1











Jochen Käß
Nationalität: Deutschland
Besondere Kennzeichen: Stehaufmännchen (nach Arm- und Beinbruch kurz hintereinander verdammt schnell wieder auf dem Rad!)











Hannes Genze
Nationalität: Deutschland
Besondere Kennzeichen: Marathon-Mann











Andreas Kugler
Nationalität: Schweiz
Besondere Kennzeichen: Team-Quereinsteiger (nachdem er sich nach der Auflösung seines vorherigen Arbeitgebers kurzfristig ein neues Team suchen musste)











Und das gesamte Team mit Spaß an der Arbeit











Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich die Aschewolke des Vulkans auf Island recht bald verzieht und der Weltcup in England am kommenden Wochenende stattfindet. 

Also geht in eure Kirchen, zündet ein paar Kerzen an und schickt ein paar Gebete nach oben, damit das Flugverbot rasch aufgehoben wird, sich der Flugplan in der kommenden Woche entspannt und ich schon bald vom Rennen auf der Insel berichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. April 2010)

GEIL, GEIL, GEIL......  Du schaffst es immer wieder diesen tollen Sport in mein Wohnzimmer zu bringen und motivierst mich vom Sofa auf´s Rad zu steigen, Danke dafür!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. April 2010)

Bundesliga-Auftakt in Münsingen - spannend war´s wohl. Das Herren-Rennen muss ein richtiger Thriller gewesen sein.

Ergebnisse Frauen:

http://www.bikesportnews.de/race/cr...en-osl-gewinnt-vor-klemencic-und-brandau.html

Ergebnisse Männer:

http://www.bikesportnews.de/race/cr...winnt-den-nerven-thriller-von-muensingen.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2010)

wie jetzt hier? keine bilder aus muensingen?  
warst nicht da? alles ok bei dir?


----------



## klandestino (18. April 2010)

Dickes  auch von mir! Hab den Thread abonniert. Die Bilder sind super, Deine Infos lesenswert und es macht immer wieder spass!
Da brauch ich keine Bike mehr, um schöne Bike-Bilder zu sehen. 

LG
C


P.S. Hast Du zufällig Bilder von Iñaki Lejaretta? Just for fun.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2010)

mal wieder sehr schicke bilder!

kannst du mir sagen was für lenker Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa und Hannes Genze fahren?


----------



## klandestino (18. April 2010)

vermutlich einen FSA OS-XT 6° ?


----------



## subdiver (19. April 2010)

Tolle Bilder von der Merida-Truppe 
Schon erstaunlich wieviele von denen einen Riser montiert haben.


----------



## powderJO (19. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder von der Merida-Truppe
> Schon erstaunlich wieviele von denen einen Riser montiert haben.



erstaunlicher finde ich immer wieder, was die sich für eine truppe zusammengekauft haben. fällt hier erst recht auf, weil man die geballte ladung bekommt....


----------



## earlofwine (19. April 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> erstaunlicher finde ich immer wieder, was die sich für eine truppe zusammengekauft haben. fällt hier erst recht auf, weil man die geballte ladung bekommt....



Was hat so ein Worldcup-Team eigentlich für ein jährliches Budget?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> mal wieder sehr schicke bilder!
> 
> kannst du mir sagen was für lenker Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa und Hannes Genze fahren?



Parts wie Lenker, Stütze und Kurbel sind von FSA, soviel ist klar. Die genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht, mir ist allerdings bekannt, dass der abgebildete Lenker *in dieser Optik *exklusiv für Merida hergestellt wurde, um auch in der Farbkombination ganz besonders mit den Rahmen der Team-Modelle zu harmonieren.


----------



## mete (19. April 2010)

Warum haben die eigentlich so verdammt kurze Hosen. Ist das nicht tierisch unbequem?


----------



## alu-xb (19. April 2010)

sehr sehr schöner fred danke petejupp


----------



## klandestino (20. April 2010)

> Warum haben die eigentlich so verdammt kurze Hosen.


Leichtbau extrem


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Als kleine âEntschÃ¤digungâ dafÃ¼r, dass ich euch nicht mit aktuellen Bildern vom Bundesliga-Auftakt in MÃ¼nsingen beglÃ¼cken kann hier noch ein paar EindrÃ¼cke von der PrÃ¤sentation einer der erfolgreichsten Mountainbike-Truppe der Welt: das Multivan Merida Biking Team.



was ist eigentlich an meinen Einstellungen falsch wenn ich die Bilder nicht sehe ? manchmal gehts wenn ich F5 ein paarmal drÃ¼cke...oder auch nicht...

jetzt gehts wenn ich den Link unter Petejupps Posts anklicke ???

joe


----------



## earlofwine (23. April 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich an meinen Einstellungen falsch wenn ich die Bilder nicht sehe ? manchmal gehts wenn ich F5 ein paarmal drücke...oder auch nicht...
> 
> joe



Keine Ahnung, aber das Zitieren aller Bilder trägt sicher nicht zur geforderten Übersichtlichkeit bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. April 2010)

So, melde mich ordungsgemäß in Richtung "Good old England" ab. Die blöde Wolke hat sich verzogen, alles was Rang und Namen hat steht am Sonntag an der Startlinie. 

Hier bekommt ihr schon mal einen Einblick von der Worldcupstrecke in Dalby Forest:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQQLsHhVT1o"]YouTube- Dalby World Cup Course[/nomedia]

Bin zu Zeit mächtig im Stress. Hoffe aber, dass ich dennoch schon in Kürze vom Rennen in Wort und Bild berichten kann.


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. April 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber das Zitieren aller Bilder trägt sicher nicht zur geforderten Übersichtlichkeit bei



Scherzkeks...als ich sie noch nicht sehen konnte waren sie ja nicht im Zitat drin...und als ich sie dann sehen konnte, hab ich sie gleich rausgenommen...reicht dir das als Entschuldigung ???

joe


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. April 2010)

So knapp war´s in Dalby Forest bei den Frauen (Irina Kalentieva siegt vor Willow Koerber):






Und so knapp war´s bei den Männern:






Nur mal so, als kleiner Appetitanreger .......


----------



## Domme02 (26. April 2010)

jetzt schon Fotos? da habe ich ja gar nicht mit gerechnet.

echt super was der junge Schurter da abliefert!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. April 2010)

klasse fotos

die, und überhaupt 

...dass der absalon noch mal geschlagen wird...

-das tier-


----------



## eiji (27. April 2010)

Es ist auch interessant, dass Julien seit langem mal ohne Hoernchen am Bike unterwegs war ... 

Die beiden jungen Burschen machen maechtig Dampf da vorne. Hoffentlich nicht zu schnell fuer Pete's Kamera .

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. April 2010)

eiji schrieb:


> Es ist auch interessant, dass Julien seit langem mal ohne Hoernchen am Bike unterwegs war ...



Nicht nur das: er und auch einige andere waren mit nur einem Kettenblatt unterwegs.


----------



## x-rossi (27. April 2010)

hart! sogar mit oberer kettenführung und CB candys


----------



## .t1mo (27. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nicht nur das: er und auch einige andere waren mit nur einem Kettenblatt unterwegs.



Damit hat doch Geoff Kabush schon vergangenes Jahr angefangen oder irre ich mich da? Einfach mit Kettenführung!

Danke schonmal für die ersten Bilder, macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## Beorn (27. April 2010)

Wenn sie die Beine dazu haben und der Kurs es zulässt. Wer, wenn nicht diese Fahrer soll das hinkriegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## russo (27. April 2010)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere entstand dieses Foto bei der WM in Canberra:







Viell. eine Erklärung für die 2. Niederlage gegen Nino im Sprint ?!


Bin auf jedenfall gespannt auf die weiteren Fotos! Wie immer sehr schön!


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2010)

hab mir auch schon 1x9(oder10) ueberlegt, aber da ich mit der ksite auch marathosn fahre ist das leider net drin... aber bei den xc's reicht nurmal 42auf32 aus. mit 39auf32 sollte das sicher gehen...
das julien dann halt im zielsprint der letzte meter fehlt... naja... er 39 und nino 42. 
aber das finish war der hammer! alda falda, was die nach 2h vollgas noch rausblasen RESPEKT!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. April 2010)

Wie sich das gehört, beginne ich meine bildlastige Berichterstattung vom Worldcup-Auftakt in Dalby Forest mit den Damen. Das Privileg, den Bildereigen zu eröffnen, hat eine Rückkehrerin: Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa ist zurück im Worldcupzirkus. Nach Babypause, ein paar kleineren Krankheiten in der Vorbereitungsphase, mit hoher Startnummer und entsprechend weit hinten in der Startaufstellung lag sie schon zu Beginn des Rennens aussichtslos hinten. So betrachtete sie das Rennen als willkommene Trainingseinheit und fuhr bei ihrem ganz persönlichen Comeback wacker zu Ende. Unsere aufmunternden Zurufe quittierte sie stets mit einem sympathischen Lächeln auf den Lippen und einem trockenen Kommentar.  





















Beste Deutsche wurde Elisabeth Brandau auf Platz 26.






Anja Gradl duellierte sich nach gutem Start sogar mit der Weltspitze (hier gegen Lene Byberg), schied jedoch mit einem technischen Defekt aus.






Hanna Klein belegte den 30. Platz











Während ihre ehemalige Teamkollegin Adelheid Morath 18 Plätze hinter ihr die Zielflagge sah.











Da ich weiß, dass es hier einige Fans von Anna Szafraniec gibt, kurz einige Bilder von der hübschen Polin, bevor ich zu den Top-15 komme. Der 21. Platz in Dalby Forest spiegelt wohl kaum ihr wahres Leistungspotenzial wider.


























Mit der jungen Dame, die dieses markante Schmuckstück am Ringfinger ihrer rechten Hand trägt,






geht es schon bald weiter.

Ich wette, dass ihr das kaum erwarten könnt


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. April 2010)

...da liegst du richtig

klasse pics!


----------



## punky (28. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Mit der jungen Dame, die dieses markante Schmuckstück am Ringfinger ihrer rechten Hand trägt,
> 
> geht es schon bald weiter.
> 
> Ich wette, dass ihr das kaum erwarten könnt




Das Emily Batty im Rennen ohne Handschuhe unterwegs ist halte ich für nicht besonders schlau. Aber vielleicht liegt es an dem Ring....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2010)

Fortsetzung der Berichterstattung vom Weltcup in England - zunächst die Plätze 15 - 10 bei den Mädels.

Zweite in der U23-Wertung und 15. Gesamt: Everybody´s Darling Emily Batty aus Kanada. Der hübsche Neuling im Trek World Team hielt sich im gesamten Verlauf des Rennens in den Top 10/15 auf und sicherte sich mit dem zweiten Platz in der U23-Wertung eine gute Ausgangsposition für die folgenden Rennen.

















































































Die sympathische US-Amerikanerin Mary McConnelough wurde auf ihrem Titan 29er Vierzehnte.


























Keine Chance, ihre überragenden Kletterqualitäten auszuspielen: für die Weltcup-Gesamtsiegerin aus 2009 Lisi Osl war der Kurs in England zu flach. Deshalb kam sie auf dem ungewohnten 13. Rang ins Ziel. 









































Die amtierende italienische Meisterin Eva Lechner begann das Rennen gewohnt stark und war in der dritten Runde sogar auf dem dritten Platz zu finden. Im weiteren Verlaufe des Weltcupauftakts schwanden jedoch ihre Kräfte und sie musste sich mit dem 12. Platz zufrieden geben. Im Ziel war klar zu erkennen, dass sie alles gegeben hatte. Kollegin Lisi Osl leistete erste Hilfe und stellte freundlicher Weise ihr Arbeitsgerät helfend zur Verfügung.














































Einen schlechten Start erwischte Europameisterin Maja Wloszczowska aus Polen. Vom 28. Platz nach der Startloop arbeitete sie sich jedoch noch bis auf den sehr guten 11. Rang nach vorne. Was aber eigentlich typisch für die traditionelle Spätstarterin ist, die meist erst im Verlaufe der Saison zur Höchstform aufläuft.



















































Lene Byberg hat man schon lange nicht mehr mit einer zweistelligen Startnummer bei einem Weltcuprennen gesehen. Dies wird jedoch beim nächsten Lauf in Houffalize der Fall sein. Nach einem unauffälligen Rennen wurde sie nur Zehnte. Ob es an der Knieverletzung lag?




































To be continued mit den Top-Nine!!!


----------



## sushijamamoto (28. April 2010)

einfach top! vielen dank für deine mühe und die tollen bilder!


----------



## zingel (28. April 2010)

sehr schön! danke!


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. April 2010)

...einfach ein genuss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (28. April 2010)

Wunderbar!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2010)

wieder mal top bilder!

emily ist einfach nen sonnenschein.


----------



## klandestino (28. April 2010)

aaaaaaaahh..Grandiose Bilder mal wieder!
Vielen Dank dafür, es ist immer wieder ein Spaß mitzulesen. 

Ich würde auch nicht ohne Hanschuhe fahren, gleichwohl ist es ein ziemlich cooler Ring!! Dachte sie sich wohl auch *haha*

Was Emily für eine Haarpracht hat. Wahnsinn. Hoffentlich fliegen die Haare nicht wild durch die Gegend und sie verfängt sich in einem Ast


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2010)

Nachdem sie das Rennen in der ersten Runde sogar anführte belegte Heather Irmiger vom Subaru Gary Fisher Team auf ihrem 29er den neunten Platz.




































Immer noch Weltklasse! Und immer noch eine der sympathischsten Damen im gesamten Worldcupzirkus: Marie Hélène Prémont auf Platz 8.


























Kommt irgendwie einfach immer viel zu kurz, obwohl sie immer (!!!) am Start ganz vorne ist: Die Schweizer Meisterin Katrin Leumann, die als Siebte ins Ziel kam.





















Top 6 kommen später


----------



## Rappsbanane (28. April 2010)

Super Bilder! Bin begeistert!!!

Frage: Hast Du eine Nahaufnahme von Willow Koerbers neuem Tattoo?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2010)

Rappsbanane schrieb:


> Frage: Hast Du eine Nahaufnahme von Willow Koerbers neuem Tattoo?



Nein, leider nicht. Aber dafür sehr viele von Willow selbst. Die wollt ihr doch nicht etwa auch noch alle sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rappsbanane (28. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Aber dafür sehr viele von Willow selbst. Die wollt ihr doch nicht etwa auch noch alle sehen?



Na logisch wollen wir die sehen!!!


----------



## hefra (28. April 2010)

Warum fährt Hanna Klein im BDR Dress und alle anderen im Team Outfit?


----------



## bulldozeNYC (28. April 2010)

super bilder, mega respekt für deine arbeit! es ist toll zu sehen, dass es noch leute gibt, die das aus eigenem antrieb machen und nich für kohle!

und bezüglich 1fach kurbel mit kefü...adam craig war wohl auch shcon recht früh damit zu gange!

und abschließend, der anblick der bilder, das geile abendwetter am offenen fenster und das dreckige rad neben mir...I love MTB! ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2010)

Goldwurst Power


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (28. April 2010)

einfach nur geile bilder. Danke dafür.


----------



## Luke.HdR (28. April 2010)

Diese Steinstufen sahen aus der freecaster-Kameraperspektive aber etwas einfacher aus als von unten ...


----------



## singlestoph (28. April 2010)

goldwurst, klardoch

http://www.goldwurst.ch/

der chefgoldwurster war selbst elitefahrer ...

[Weck]

auch in der schweiz können wir um jeden froh  sein um jeden der etwas für den bikesport tut

lustiger teamname oder nicht, spielt keine rolle


----------



## Kooni81 (28. April 2010)

Also Petejupp, einfach nur Klasse die Bilder 
Ein wahrer Augenschmauß, lechz...

Ride on!

Kooni


----------



## Kooni81 (28. April 2010)

Also Petejupp, einfach nur Klasse die Bilder 
Ein wahrer Augenschmauß, lechz...

Vlt. lags auch am Fully das Lene Byberg nur 10. wurde 

Ride on!

Kooni


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2010)

Ich überspringe gerade mal den sechsten Platz von Catherine Pendrel (die kommt gleich gemeinsam mit den anderen Luna-Girls) und bringe meine Hochachtung vor dem Auftritt der 20-jährigen Französin Julie Bresset zum Ausdruck. Von der ersten Runde an bewegte sich die junge Fahrerin vom BH-Suntour Team in den Top-Ten und kam auf dem sensationellen 5. Platz ins Ziel. Damit klar beste U-23 Fahrerin und der Lohn, ins weiße Trikot der Gesamtleaderin in dieser Kategorie schlüpfen zu dürfen.
































Kommen wir zum grandiosen Auftritt der allesamt supersympathischen Fahrerinnen des Luna Pro Teams. Catherine Pendrel, kanadische Meisterin und Gesamtdritte des Vorjahres, wurde 6.
















Ihre 30-jährige Teamkollegin Georgia Gould aus den USA belegte den vierten Platz.


























Nur eine Sekunde vor Georgia Gould überquerte die in Amerika lebende Tschechin Katerina Nash die Ziellinie. Erfreulicherweise ist die attraktive 32-jährige Cyclo Cross Spezialistin zurück im Mountainbike Worldcupzirkus. Hoffentlich überlegt sie es sich noch anders und kommt trotz der Reisestrapazen auch zum Worldcup nach Offenburg.































Die Luna-Girls beinhart gegeneinander auf der Strecke
















und gemeinsam vereint auf dem Siegerpodium bei der Ehrung des besten Damenteams beim ersten Worldcup in England.






Top 2 lasse ich euch einfach noch ein wenig zappeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> goldwurst, klardoch
> 
> http://www.goldwurst.ch/
> 
> der chefgoldwurster war selbst elitefahrer ...



Ich möchte noch mal eindringlich darum bitten, dass bitte keine Bilder außer meinen hier hochgeladen werden (insbesondere solche, die mit dem Thread rein gar nichts zu tun haben). Es sollte doch nicht so schwer sein, dieser Bitte nachzukommen und das zu akzeptieren.


----------



## matsch (28. April 2010)

Kann es sein, das auch recht viele Tubeless bzw Tubeless Ready Reifen gefahren werden?


----------



## klandestino (28. April 2010)

Die Orbea Alma Rahmen bauen im Unterrohr ziemlich fett. Erinnert mich an Kraft-Rahmen. Krasse Teile!
Was fährt denn Catherine Pendrel für eine Sattelstütze durch die Gegend? Irrt mein Augenpaar oder hat der "Abstufungen" (sorry, mir fällt ad hoc kein besseres Wort ein...Es ist schon spät)??


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. April 2010)

klandestino schrieb:


> Die Orbea Alma Rahmen bauen im Unterrohr ziemlich fett. Erinnert mich an Kraft-Rahmen. Krasse Teile!
> Was fährt denn Catherine Pendrel für eine Sattelstütze durch die Gegend? Irrt mein Augenpaar oder hat der "Abstufungen" (sorry, mir fällt ad hoc kein besseres Wort ein...Es ist schon spät)??



ist ne hässliche PRO XCR-Stütze...


----------



## Schmittler (29. April 2010)

Fahren die eigentlich alle schon die neuen Gabel der kommenden Saison? Oder sind das alles nur spezielle Logos für die Profis? Die sind ja allesamt durch alle Herstellerreihen potthässlich! :kotz:


----------



## taschenmesser2 (29. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich überspringe gerade mal den sechsten Platz von Catherine Pendrel (die kommt gleich gemeinsam mit den anderen Luna-Girls) und bringe meine Hochachtung vor dem Auftritt der 20-jährigen Französin Julie Bresset zum Ausdruck. Von der ersten Runde an bewegte sich die junge Fahrerin vom BH-Suntour Team in den Top-Ten und kam auf dem sensationellen 5. Platz ins Ziel. Damit klar beste U-23 Fahrerin und der Lohn, ins weiße Trikot der Gesamtleaderin in dieser Kategorie schlüpfen zu dürfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Schöne Bilder, Danke!!


----------



## singlestoph (29. April 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch mal eindringlich darum bitten, dass bitte keine Bilder außer meinen hier hochgeladen werden (insbesondere solche, die mit dem Thread rein gar nichts zu tun haben). Es sollte doch nicht so schwer sein, dieser Bitte nachzukommen und das zu akzeptieren.



OK 


done


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2010)

@ taschenmesser: Bitte zitiere doch nicht petejupp`s Beiträge. Das macht das ganze ziemlich unübersichtlich. Oder lösche die Foto-Links aus deinem Zitiat. Eine Antwort mit Glückwünschen reicht völlig. Danke!


----------



## Athabaske (29. April 2010)

taschenmesser2 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Danke!!


...muss man dazu alle Bilder noch einmal zitieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (29. April 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...muss man dazu alle Bilder noch einmal zitieren?



... wenn Maja Wloszczowska auf den Bilder ist ja, unbedingt. Ob sie sich nun Taschentücher in die Nase prummelt oder nicht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. April 2010)

Da beide Damen diesem Rennen ihren Stempel aufgedrückt haben, fällt es mir schwer, eine der beiden zu bevorzugen. Aber die Bilder von Irina Kalentieva und Willow Koerber sprechen sowieso für sich, denke ich.

Die Weltmeisterin bei ihren Vorbereitungen und vor dem Start


























Die umwerfende Willow Koerber


























Während des Rennens verloren sich die beiden Hauptdarstellerinnen nie aus den Augen
















Letzte Runde  Irina setzt die entscheidende Attacke, möglicherweise begünstigt durch Willow´s kleinen Fahrfehler?




































Die beiden Erstplatzierten im Ziel  Irina triumphiert











Die US-Amerikanerin knapp dahinter































Auf dem Podium nur glückliche Gesichter und eine strahlende Worldcupleaderin


----------



## chrikoh (29. April 2010)

Ich muß auch wieder einmal meinen Senf dazu geben
HERVORRAGENDE-WUNDERBARE-SUPER-Bilder


----------



## karstb (29. April 2010)

Tolle Bilder. Vielen Dank.
Ist die Elisabeth Brandau mit einer neuen Gabel von Magura unterwegs - namens "Urin"? Vielleicht sollte man den Namen noch mal überdenken ;-) Oder die Platzierung des Transponders.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2010)

warum ist willow koerber denn "nur" mit einer reba unterwegs?


----------



## Rappsbanane (29. April 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder. Vielen Dank.
> Ist die Elisabeth Brandau mit einer neuen Gabel von Magura unterwegs - namens "Urin"?



 Virales Marketing?!

@K_Star: Scheinbar bekommen selbst die Pros keine 29er Sid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2010)

irgendwie übersehen dass sie 29er fährt.

29er sid habe ich auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. April 2010)

Vorhang auf für die Herren Elite - Kurze Vorstellung

Absalon, Julien (Frankreich) Team Orbea











Was hat der für komisch große Räder?






Fontana, Marco Aurelio (Italien) Team Cannondale Factory Racing











Fumic, Manuel (Deutschland) Team Cannondale Factory Racing











Hermida, Jose Antonio (Spanien) Multivan Merida Biking Team











Kabush, Geoff (Kanada) Team Maxxis Rocky Mountain











Kurschat, Wolfram (Deutschland) Topeak Ergon Racing Team











Milatz, Moritz (Deutschland) Multivan Merida Biking Team











Näf, Ralph (Schweiz) Multivan Merida Biking Team











Paulissen, Roel (Belgien) Team Cannondale Factory Racing











Schurter, Nino (Schweiz) Team Scott-Swisspower MTB-Racing











Stander, Burry (Südafrika) Team Specialized Factory Racing











Diese Herren gibt es schon bald in Aktion zu sehen. Bis später!


----------



## ellivetil (30. April 2010)

Einfach klasse deine Bilder. 
Die Bilder von vor/nach dem Rennen gefallen mir fast noch besser als die Race-Bilder, hier sieht man einfach auch mal die Atmosphäre bei so einem Event.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (30. April 2010)

Bitte mehr Bilder von Katernia Nash... HAMMER!!!


----------



## earlofwine (30. April 2010)

Coole Bilder!
Scheint, als würde Oakley-Customizing gerade im Trend liegen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. April 2010)

Noch rechtzeitig vor dem nächsten Weltcup in Houffalize der Spielfilm des Herrenrennens im Dalby Forest - gleich nach dem Start brach die Hölle los und wenig später waren die Etablierten vorne zu finden.































Unfassbar, mit welchem Tempo die Profis diesen Anstieg hinaufstürmten - hier Manuel Fumic











Burry Stander leistete sehr viel Führungsarbeit, hier vor Nino Schurter, Marco Aurelio Fontana, Julien Absalon und Ralph Näf
















während die Strecke für Wolfram Kurschat wohl zu flach war und der deshalb seine Stärken nicht auszuspielen vermochte.






Die Meute in einem der spektakulärsten Streckenabschnitte: schnell und technisch anspruchsvoll über die Option "felsig"


































































oder die längere, dafür flowigere aber auch sehr schnelle Linie wählend wie hier Christoph Sauser oder Geoff Kabush











Stander, Schurter und Absalon legten ein wahwitziges Tempo vor
















dem Näf, Lukas Flückiger, Fontana, Fumic und Mathias Flückiger bald nicht mehr folgen konnten


























Nur noch 2 Runden - und die Kerle fahren immer noch Vollgas!





















Manuel Fumic führt die Verfolgergruppe vor Ralph Näf, Ruben Ruzafa Cueto, Lukas Flückiger und Marco Aurelio Fontana an
















Keine Chance auf vorderste Platzierungen: Jose Antonio Hermida und Wolfram Kurschat











Der knappste Zieleinlauf aller Zeiten bei einem CC-Rennen - Schurter und Absalon konnten sich von Stander absetzen, der durch zwei Fahrfehler kurz hintereinander sämtliche Chancen auf den Sieg verspielte.






Erschöpft, aber glücklich: der Weltmeister nach dem erfolgreichen Zielsprint











Die Geschlagenen bei der Ursachenforschung





















Alles gegeben und völlig erschöpft am Boden: Marco Aurelio Fontana






Sieger der U23-Wertung: Mathias Flückiger






Sieger der Manschaftswertung: Team Orbea






Hat gut lachen: Weltmeister, erster Weltcupsieg, Absalon zwei Mal im direkten Duell geschlagen, Worldcupleader - Nino Schurter


----------



## Oskar1974 (30. April 2010)

Super Bilder,
hast Du auch welche von Jeremy Horgan Kobeslki des 29ers wegen 

Weiter so !!!!!!!!

Grüße


----------



## dre (30. April 2010)

Maja, alle lieben Maja, Maja, Maja, Maja, ......


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. April 2010)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Super Bilder,
> hast Du auch welche von Jeremy Horgan Kobeslki des 29ers wegen
> 
> Weiter so !!!!!!!!
> ...



Dürfte sein Bike sein:


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Mai 2010)

Wieder sehr schöne Bilder. Mich würden vom neuen Element weitere Bilder interessieren





Die Brillen sind unbeschreiblich hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sushijamamoto (1. Mai 2010)

Die Brillen sind unbeschreiblich hässlich[/QUOTE]

...vielleicht ist es auch einfach der Körper dahinter?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (1. Mai 2010)

Die Brillen sind style. Geile Bilder.


----------



## OKTAN (1. Mai 2010)

Warum muss der denn keine Speiseeissbrille Tragen?


Ansonsten wieder geile Bilder in einem der besten Threads in diesem Forum.


OKTAN


----------



## tinnes (2. Mai 2010)

Meine Güte, was für ne Lenkerbreite fährt denn der Karbush? Wenn der jetzt noch Hörnchen montiert, kommt der nicht mehr zwischen den Bäumen durch


----------



## subdiver (2. Mai 2010)

tinnes schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was für ne Lenkerbreite fährt denn der Karbush?


*685mm* 

Überhaupt fällt auf, dass immer mehr Pros mit einem Riser 
und sehr *wenig Sattelüberhöhung* fahren.


----------



## Focus Cypress (2. Mai 2010)

Kleine Nebenfrage:

Haben die Lefty's an den Cannondales keinen Faltenbelag mehr?

Es sieht am Standrohr auch so "abgescheuert" aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Mai 2010)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> Kleine Nebenfrage:
> 
> Haben die Lefty's an den Cannondales keinen Faltenbelag mehr?
> 
> Es sieht am Standrohr auch so "abgescheuert" aus.



das abgscheuerte sieht aus, wie ein lichtreflex.


ne, ich glaube, die haben keinen faltenbalg mehr.

das ist jetzt glaube ich ein gerader und elastischer balg (und ein deutlich leichterer natürlich).


----------



## Domme02 (2. Mai 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> das abgscheuerte sieht aus, wie ein lichtreflex.
> 
> 
> ne, ich glaube, die haben keinen faltenbalg mehr.
> .



soweit ich weiß ist das aber auf keinen fall serienmäßig. Letztes jahr sind noch mit einem Fahrradschlauch oder so als Schutz gefahren und jetzt wohl ganz ohne. Für den Vielfahrer der sein bike nicht nach jeder ausfahrt von einem Mechaniker auseinandergebaut und gecheckt kriegt ist das aber nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Groudon (2. Mai 2010)

Vlt haben die ja oben an der "öffnung" eine art Gummiabwischer, der eindringen von Dreck verhindert. Wer weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius210686 (2. Mai 2010)

so weit ich das weiß ist das nur ein schrumpfschlauch der dort eng anliegt der das eindringen von schmutz verhindern soll! das wie eine abschürfung aussieht könnte auch das fett von den nadellagern sein die dort geführt werden! im alltag ist auf jeden fall der normale faltenbalg zu empfehlen!das ist die version von 88+ für das cannondale factory racing team.


----------



## klandestino (2. Mai 2010)

Näfs Riserbreite ist aber auch nahe an Karbushs dran, oder ist der Blickwinkel bei mir schief


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

die teamfahrer haben anstatt dem faltenbalg ein stueck fahrrad schlauch. so muss die gabel aber nach jedem rennen gewartet werden.


----------



## Focus Cypress (2. Mai 2010)

Dann weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid


----------



## Domme02 (2. Mai 2010)

Bikesportnews Newsticker:
"Und da ist Jose Hermida (1.) im Ziel, jubelnd und lachend, ein strahlender Sieger. Und Manuel Fumic (2.) wird Zweiter, und da kommt auch schon Wolfram Kurschat (3.). Zwei Deutsche in den Top-3, ein historischer Tag für den deutschen MTB-Sport"
Absalon 7. (Platten), Schurter 15, milatz 20,

das ist ja der Hammer!!!!! Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder.....

edit: Sorry das ich deinen Thread missbrauche, Petejupp. Ich hoffe das ist ok. Aber bei dem Ergebniss muss das einfach sein.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

wtf? FETT 
(aber jetzt bitte net den schoenen bidler thread vollmuellen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Mai 2010)

Die Ereignisse, die dazu führten, dass sich diese junge Dame hier den Fragen der Journaille stellen musste,






sowie die Umstände die bewirkten, dass sich diese attraktive Racerin das Trikot der Weltcupgesamtführenden überstreifen durfte,






werden genauso wenig unbeantwortet bleiben wie die Frage, wie es am vergangenen Wochenende zu dieser merkwürdigen Einlage






eines feurigen Spaniers in dem kühlen Ardennenörtchen Houffalize gekommen ist.

Demnächst hier, mit wenig Text, aber sehr viel Bild!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2010)

cheers!


----------



## Bassi.s (3. Mai 2010)

Ich kauf mir jetzt erstmal ein Radler. Sobald die Bilder online sind, wirds aufgemacht.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Mai 2010)

Bassi.s schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir jetzt erstmal ein Radler. Sobald die Bilder online sind, wirds aufgemacht.


...dabei gibt es in Belgien so leckeres Bier...


----------



## Frischmilch (3. Mai 2010)

Kanns kaum abwarten...


----------



## klandestino (4. Mai 2010)

Hallooohooo...
ich hab das Bier auch schon im Kühlschrank! Es wartet getrunken zu werden (also nicht jetzt, gleichwohl es bei uns in Bavaria normal wäre. Vor 14 Uhr trink ich nichts)

Dass José Antonio so eine Einlage bietet...Sattel ist noch dran, Kurbel/Arme/Pedale auch...lol...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Mai 2010)

klandestino schrieb:


> Hallooohooo...
> ich hab das Bier auch schon im Kühlschrank! Es wartet getrunken zu werden



Das Bier muss noch ein wenig darauf warten getrunken zu werden. Wir verfügen über so viele Bilder .... . Ich muss erst einmal selektieren. Schließlich wollt ihr doch sicher nur die besten Pics zum Getränk serviert bekommen, oder?


----------



## klandestino (4. Mai 2010)

claro!  
Wir/ich freue(n) uns schon! 
Vielen Dank nochmal für die wahnsinnige(n) Mühe(n)!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Mai 2010)

Bevor es mit den in Bildern festgehaltenen Ereignissen in Houffalize weitergeht, hier noch eine kleine Nachlese von UliÂ´s Bildern vom Worldcup in England. Der konnte es nÃ¤mlich nicht lassen und hat sich ebenfalls eine Kamera und ein Objektiv gekauft. Dass dies eine durchaus sinnvolle Investition war, kÃ¶nnt ihr an diesen sehenswerten Bildern erkennen, die Euch keinesfalls vorenthalten bleiben sollen.

WÃ¤hrend Willow Koerber scheinbar schon ahnt, dass sie heute ihr bestes Worldcupergebnis erzielen wird







schaut Lene Byberg ob der Gewissheit ihrer gerade Ã¼berstandenen ErkÃ¤ltung eher skeptisch drein.






Irina Kalentieva mit ihrem eigens einstudierten StartgetÃ¼mmelblick






der Lisi Osl offensichtlich vÃ¶llig fremd ist.






Georgia Gould freut sich immer, wenn sie uns sieht






Willow scheinbar auch






Maja Wloszczowska ist auch nicht durch Watte in der Nase zu entstellen






Hatte Eva Lechner in diesem Moment etwa schon eine Ahnung davon, was sie eine Woche spÃ¤ter in Belgien erreichen wÃ¼rde?






James Sawyer aus der Fernsehserie âLostâ wÃ¼rde zu ihr liebevoll âSommersprosseâ sagen: Laura Turpijn aus Holland






Keine weiteren Worte nÃ¶tig: Emily Batty






Nachdenklich: Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont











Ein Drittel der erfolgreichen Luna-Girls: Katerina Nash






Die MÃ¤dels wÃ¤hrend des Rennens









































Ira Ã¼berglÃ¼cklich im Ziel - mit dem entsprechenden anderen Gesichtsausdruck






und der respektvollen Geste fÃ¼r die unterlegene Willow Koerber






Katerina Nash kommt ganz knapp vor Teamkollegin Goergia Gould ins Ziel






Emily






Katerina






Irina






Willow


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2010)

wie kann man denn um diese uhrzeit noch neue bilder posten?

warum machst du sowas?


wollte grade ins bett und nun muss ich doch gleich mal gucken was es neues gibt.


 


emily


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2010)

Ach Emily, so fängt der Tag echt wunderschön an


----------



## dre (5. Mai 2010)

... warum prummelt sich Maja Wloszczowska eigentlich vor dem Start immer etwas in die Nase? Jetzt einmal ohne Scherz, irgend etwas soll das doch bestimmt bewirken.


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Mai 2010)

vielleicht sind die mit öl getränkt für ne bessere durchatmung....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Mai 2010)

Als kleine Abwechslung für zwischendurch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2cxzxjtScs"]YouTube- XC World Cup 2010 Houffalize, Multivan Merida Biking Team[/nomedia]

 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sBPj4Sb_e0"]YouTube- XC World Cup 2010 Dalby Forest, Multivan Merida Biking Team[/nomedia]


----------



## Beorn (5. Mai 2010)

Und bei solchen Bildern soll ich zum arbeiten kommen?!

Wunderbar anzuschaun, auch die Videos, eine willkommene Arbeitsunterbrechung.


----------



## tinnes (5. Mai 2010)

Die Laura Turpijn wohnt bei mir inne Nachbarschaft. Ab und zu sieht man die Dame dann auf dem Bike.


----------



## Athabaske (5. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Als kleine Abwechslung für zwischendurch:..


...bist Du mit Merida irgendwie "verbandelt", dass Du immer so gute Infos hast?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Mai 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...bist Du mit Merida irgendwie "verbandelt", dass Du immer so gute Infos hast?



Kann man so nicht sagen. Ich war auf deren Teampräsentation auf Mallorca und sehe sie natürlich bei den Rennen. Ich bin einfach stets auf der Suche nach Infos. Das ist übrigens gar nicht so schwer: die Videos sind heute z. B. auch auf der Website der Bikesportnews veröffentlicht worden. Unter www.canadiancyclist.com findet man übrigens sehr viele Video-Interviews mit Emily Batty, Willow Koerber usw. Diese sind von Rob Jones, einem der vermutlich besten Journalisten im internationalen Vergleich was CC betrifft. Übrigens: Sofern ich es im Interview von Houffalize richtig verstanden habe kommt Emily Batty zum Bundesligarennen in Heubach (1 Woche vor Offenburg).


----------



## CubElite (5. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> ... Sofern ich es im Interview von Houffalize richtig verstanden habe kommt Emily Batty zum Bundesligarennen in Heubach (1 Woche vor Offenburg).



steht schon auf der meldeliste! zumindest mal als "vorgemeldet" 
btw: schaut euch mal die Meldelist der Herren an - ohne Worte...

http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/bl/heubach/START/START130.HTM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2010)

liest sich ja recht nett!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Mai 2010)

CubElite schrieb:


> steht schon auf der meldeliste! zumindest mal als "vorgemeldet"
> btw: schaut euch mal die Meldelist der Herren an - ohne Worte...
> 
> http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/bl/heubach/START/START130.HTM



Ja, Deutschland ist dann wohl die einzige Nation, die zwei Weltcups an zwei aufeinander folgenden Wochenenden hat. Hoffentlich nutzen noch mehr internationale Top-Mädels das Rennen in Heubach als Vorbereitung für Offenburg (die Lisi Osl steht bestimmt auch bald auf der Liste).


----------



## il_renano (6. Mai 2010)

upload genehmigt vom gallery owner petejupp:

la più bella canadese nel World Cup (Dalby Forest 25.04.2010):


----------



## onkeldueres (6. Mai 2010)

Fehlt an sich nur eins.Ein Bild von Petejupp;-)
Danke,echt super.


----------



## chrikoh (7. Mai 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Fehlt an sich nur eins.Ein Bild von Petejupp;-)
> Danke,echt super.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Mai 2010)

ich denke darauf werden wir lange warten können.

irgendwo auf den letzten seiten ist ein kleines selbstportrait, aber ohne bilder.


mir persönlich reicht das, und hoffe dass wir hier noch viele tolle bilder zu sehen bekommen.

weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (7. Mai 2010)

Petejupp, kommst du Samstag oder Sonntag nach Solothurn?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Petejupp, kommst du Samstag oder Sonntag nach Solothurn?



Nein, eventuell fahre ich im Sommer zum Rennen auf dem Berner Gurten. Nächstes Rennen, bei dem ich vor Ort bin, wird vermutlich Bundesliga in Heubach und natürlich eine Woche später beim Worldcup in Offenburg sein.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich denke darauf werden wir lange warten können.
> 
> irgendwo auf den letzten seiten ist ein kleines selbstportrait, aber ohne bilder.
> 
> ...



Na, ihr lasst aber auch nicht locker. Also, in Gottes Namen, hier ein Bild von mir (auch wenn dies in einer solchen Galerie ja nun wirklich nichts zu suchen hat):








Da fahre ich gerade das Vorserienmodell meines vermutlich nächsten Rades Probe


Geht bald weiter hier!


----------



## Schafschützer (8. Mai 2010)

Wusste ich doch, daß ich dich kenne.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Mai 2010)

Bereits eine Woche nach dem Weltcupauftakt in England stand der Klassiker im Ardennenörtchen Houffalize auf dem Programm. Während es im Dalby Forest eher flach und technisch zur Sache ging, hatte die auf 5,5 Kilometer verkürzte Strecke in Belgien einen deutlich höheren Anspruch an die konditionellen Fähigkeiten sowie das Klettervermögen der Athletinnen und Athleten. Und dennoch: beide Rennen lieferten Spannung pur und die Ergebnisse verheißen einen sehr spannenden Saisonverlauf.

Wie immer erhalten die Mädels den Vortritt!

Hier einige Impressionen vom noch leicht verregneten Vorstartprozedere:

Katerina Nash setzt schon mal den Gesichtsausdruck auf, der auch später im Rennen bei den zahlreichen Anstiegen ihr Antlitz zieren sollte






Was soll man dazu noch sagen: Emily Batty











Oder dazu: Willow Koerber











Konzentriert wie immer: Irina Kalentieva






Und Lisi Osl






In spannungsvoller Erwartung der Dinge, die da auf sie zukommen

Georgia Gould






Heather Irmiger






Lene Byberg






Zum ersten Mal in Startreihe 1: Julie Bresset






Hat gut lachen, weil sie weiß, dass sie am Start gleich wieder vorne sein wird  Katrin Leumann






Was habe ich vorher geschrieben?
Katrin Leumann führt die Meute in den legendären und die Spreu vom Weizen trennenden Anstieg St. Roche.































Erste Runde  Diese Strecke liegt Kletterkünstlerin Lisi Osl weit mehr als der flache Kurs in England und so führt sie das Rennen an






Nicht weit dahinter Rückkehrerin Marga Fullana, die beim Saisonstart noch krankheitsbedingt fehlte






Willow Koerber vor Catherine Pendrel






Katerina Nash und Georgia Gould vom Luna Pro Team











Hatten schwer zu kämpfen in diesem Rennen  Maja Wlosczcowska, Irina Kalentieva (im Zweikampf gegen Hanna Klein) und Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa
















Dann übernahm die dreifache spanische Weltmeisterin die Führung, dicht gefolgt von Koerber und Osl
















Katerina Nash, Blaza Klemencic, Lene Byberg und Mary Mc Connelough an einem kleinen, aber steilen Anstieg, der nach den Regenfällen nur schiebend zu bewältigen war


























Willow Koerber lässt die Führende Fullana nicht aus den Augen und klebt förmlich an deren Hinterrad (hier kann man auch mal schön den Unterschied zwischen einem 29er und einem normalen Laufrad erkennen)
















Catherine Pendrel befindet sich bereits im Visier von Julie Bresset











Dahinter, schon ein wenig leidend Katerina Nash und Katrin Leumann











Hatte diesmal kein so gutes Rennen  Emily Batty











Und wieder die 3 führenden Damen
















Hier befinden sich Lisi Osl, Katerina Nash und Maja Wloszczowska im neuen hinteren Streckenteil
















Während die Spitze nach wie vor eng beisammen ist entschließt sich Eva Lechner zu einer Attacke gegen Lisi Osl und geht an der Kirchbergerin vorbei





















Am steilsten und längsten Anstieg der Strecke ist das Leiden der Fahrerinnen förmlich greifbar. Wenn man nur eine Handbreit neben den Mädels am Streckenrand steht, sie vor Anstrengung keuchen hört und mitbekommt, wie sie sich förmlich den Berg hoch beißen: Hut ab!!!





































































































Irina Kalentieva hatte keine guten Beine und konnte nie in den Kampf um den Sieg eingreifen.






Letzte Runde  Eva Lechner konnte eine kleine Lücke reißen und führt einige Meter vor Willow Koerber.






Jesus, out of my way (O-Ton Willow Koerber in diesem Moment, als sie verzweifelt versucht, an überrundeten Fahrerinnen vorbei den Anschluß zu halten)
















Lisi Osl hat ihren dritten Platz sicher






Esther Süss erzielt mit Rang 6 ihr bestes Weltcupresultat






Keine leidet so offensichtlich wie Katrin Leumann






Katerina Nash und Lene Byberg geht es auch nicht gerade besser











Zieleinlauf! Wenn ich Reporter wäre würde ich jetzt sagen Einfach genießen. Also ohne große Worte zu verlieren hier die emotionalsten Momente vom Rennen der Frauen in Houffalize.




































In der Restricted Area: frisch machen für die ersten Interviews




































Die Siegerehrungen

Julie Bresset ist erneut erste der U23-Wertung (4. Platz im Rennen!!!) und die Luna-Girls wiederholen ihren Sieg aus der Vorwoche als bestes Damenteam
















Willow Koerber weiß ganz genau, dass sie gleich als Weltcup-Gesamtführende aufgerufen wird






Aber zunächst die Ehre für die Siegerin und die Platzierten






Und dann das Trikot der UCI für die beste Dame!


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...



wieder mal tolle bilder! 

...einfach genießen...

und der vergleich von 26er zu 29er LR'ern ist gelungen 

...sieht aus, wie ein ungetüm, dass da von hinten ankommt...

die dame ausgeschlossen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Mai 2010)

Bevor ich das vergesse: besonderer Dank auch an Uli! Zwei Kameras, zwei verschiedende Standorte auf der Strecke = mehrere Perspektiven = noch mehr Bilder für diesen Thread und damit für Euch (kleiner Nachteil: die Auswertung der Bilderflut dauert etwas länger und damit auch der Upload in diesen Thread - sorry)!


----------



## hyrex (8. Mai 2010)

Grad wollt' ich schon fragen wie du es geschafft hast "überall" auf der Strecke zu sein 
Sehr genial. Danke


----------



## Domme02 (8. Mai 2010)

sehr, sehr schöne bilder....wie immer.   danke!


----------



## Tracer (8. Mai 2010)

vielen dank für die tolle bilder!
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## il_renano (8. Mai 2010)

Für Freunde der bewegten Bilder:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTdPU3U95dQ"]YouTube- Highlights @ Houffalize 2010 MTB World Cup[/nomedia]


----------



## Rappsbanane (8. Mai 2010)

Die Bilder geben wirklich die Emotionen der Racer und die Brutalität der Strecke wieder! Tolle Arbeit!!! DANKE!

Vielleicht könntet Ihr demnächst noch ein bisschen mehr an Hanna Klein dran bleiben. Wenn's so weiter geht, könnte sie bald ganz vorne mitmischen...


----------



## schu2000 (8. Mai 2010)

Super Bilder mal wieder Pete!
Wie Du schon schreibst, die Qualen der Athletinnen bergauf sind förmlich spürbar - auch noch auf Deinen Bildern 



petejupp schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch sagen: Emily Batty



Ja, was man da noch sagen...da geht die Sonne auf


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja, was man da noch sagen...da geht die Sonne auf




da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu!  

...diese emily...


----------



## il_renano (9. Mai 2010)

Da können wir doch helfen (Nachtrag: Hanna Klein am 25.04.2010 in Dalby Forest):


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2010)

wie war das mit "keine Fremdbilder"?

die Bilder sind ja schon gut  nur obs unserem Lieblingsfotographen gefällt... *Abwarte&teetrink*


----------



## il_renano (9. Mai 2010)

Ich darf das ;-) , denn ich bin petejupps Kompagnon.


----------



## Groudon (9. Mai 2010)

ok ^^ tschuldige *schäm*


----------



## Rappsbanane (9. Mai 2010)

il_renano schrieb:


> Da können wir doch helfen (Nachtrag: Hanna Klein am 25.04.2010 in Dalby Forest):



 Find ich gut!!! 

Support Your Local Race-Girls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Mai 2010)

Bin gerade dabei, die Bilder des Herrenrennens in Houffalize auszuwerten - in Kürze dazu mehr.

Dabei ist mir folgende interessante Schaltkombination bei Ralph Näf aufgefallen: er schaltet den Umwerfer mit X.O Gripshift und das Schaltwerk mit XX-Triggern.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2010)

klär uns mal bitte auf was für einen reifen irina kalentieva am vr fährt. (post 676)

race queen ?


----------



## DaBoom (10. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> klär uns mal bitte auf was für einen reifen irina kalentieva am vr fährt. (post 676)
> 
> race queen ?



Race Queen = Race King, war ne Sonderedition

Neu wird der X-King kommen
gibts auch schon X Beitrage zu


----------



## klandestino (11. Mai 2010)

Muss ja ziemlich übel gewesen sein, das Race. Danke für den YT-Link. Brutal. Sind euch die niedrigen Luftdrücke der Reifen aufgefallen (nein, ich meine nicht die Platten!  ). 
Stark. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Mai 2010)

In den letzten Jahren stellte sich die Situation nach dem zweiten Worldcup folgendermaßen dar: ein hagerer Franzose mit einer unfassbar eleganten Fahrweise legte schon früh in der Saison den Grundstein für sein Vorhaben, am Saisonende erneut als Gesamtsieger zu triumphieren. Dies lag einerseits an seiner unglaublichen Überlegenheit zu Saisonbeginn, aber auch an dem (nach Meinung des Threaderstellers) überarbeitungsbedürftigen Punktesystem der UCI, welches dazu führte, dass der Zählervorsprung des Führenden schon früh uneinholbar zu sein schien.

Die Ereignisse in Houffalize lassen eine große Freude für den weiteren Verlauf der Saison aufkommen. Denn sie schafften auf Grund folgender Gegebenheiten während des Rennens die Voraussetzungen, die dazu führten, dass es in der Weltcupgesamtwertung schön spannend und knapp zugeht.

Bei dem hageren Franzosen, von dem einleitend die Rede war, handelt es sich natürlich um Julien Absalon. Der lag in der ersten Runde an dritter Stelle, bevor ihn ein Plattfuss ereilte. Dieser Defekt warf ihn in die 30er Ränge zurück. Seine Weltklasseleistung, die ihn dennoch auf den 7. Platz im Ziel zurückführte, lassen darauf schließen, dass er dieses Rennen wohl gewonnen hätte, sofern im das Malheur nicht passiert wäre. Noch im letzten Umlauf gelang Juju die mit Abstand schnellste Runde des Rennens. Mit der ungewohnten Startnummer 4 geht er in Offenburg ins Rennen und strebt dort den vierten Sieg in Folge an.































Keine Chance, seine Weltcupgesamtführung weiter auszubauen, hatte Vorwochensieger Nino Schurter. Ein defekter Umwerfer verhinderte eine bessere Platzierung als Rang 15.
















Burry Stander, im Dalby Forest noch Dritter auf dem Podium, konnte diese Performance in Houffalize zu keinem Zeitpunkt des Rennens bestätigen und kam lediglich als Siebzehnter ins Ziel. Ob´s daran lag, dass er entgegen seiner Ankündigung in England, sein 29er Hardtail auch in Belgien zu fahren, in Houffalize auf das bewährte Vollgefederte zu setzen?











Jaroslav Kulhavy bestätigte sein feines Resultat von England und kam erneut als Vierter ins Ziel. Lohn der beständigen Punktesammlerei: Platz 5 in der Gesamtwertung und die Top 3 in Sichtweite.






Knapp dahinter als bester Schweizer Ralph Näf, der es dem Tschechen nachmachte und sein Resultat vom Weltcupauftakt mit dem fünften Rang wiederholte.











Zwischendurch weitere Erkenntnisse dieses zweiten Weltcups:

Geoff Kabush tauschte den Protoypen des Rocky Mountain Element, welchen er in England eingesetzte hatte, wieder gegen sein bewährtes Hardtail mit dem extrabreiten Lenker.











Moritz Milatz meldete sich nach dem Desaster der Vorwoche auf Rang 20 in der Weltelite zurück.











Endlich mal wieder in den Top Ten: Christoph Sauser (8.)






Lokalmatador Roel Paulissen versuchte erneut, nach 2004 wieder seinen Heimweltcup zu gewinnen - vergeblich, denn trotz aller sichtbaren Bemühungen und Anstrengungen reichte es diesmal nur zum 14. Platz.






Kämpfte wie ein Löwe und brach zum Schluß komplett ein: Paulissens Teamkollege Marco Aurelio Fontana, der die Zielflagge lediglich als 41. zu sehen bekam.





















Aus deutscher Sicht war der Weltcup in Houffalize natürlich sensationell. Wolfram Kurschat kam auf Rang Zwei liegend aus der ersten Runde zurück. Nach einem Malheur mit seiner zum Austausch gedachten Wechselbrille fiel der deutsche Meister für kurze Zeit auf Rang 4 zurück. Dank seiner überragenden Fähigkeiten am Berg (der Kerl fuhr fast alles auf dem großen Blatt hoch) konnte er sich in der letzten Runde doch noch den dritten Treppchenplatz sichern.





















Manuel Fumic lieferte das bisher beste Weltcuprennen seiner Karriere. Gleich vom Start weg fuhr er ein fulminantes Rennen und leistete bis eine Runde vor Schluß die Führungsarbeit. Diese kostete zu viele Körner, so dass er den späteren Sieger Hermida anerkennend ziehen lassen musste. Mit nur 20 Punkten Rückstand auf den Weltcup-Gesamtführenden steht er beim Heimweltcup in Offenburg mit der Nummer 2 am Start.




































Jose Antonio Hermida gelang ein beeindruckendes Rennen. Vom elften Platz nach der Startloop arbeitete sich der Spanier im weiteren Verlauf kontinuierlich nach vorne. Mit drei schnellsten Runden am Stück (Runde 2, 3 und 4) näherte er sich unaufhaltsam dem führenden Manuel Fumic, der dem unbändigen Vorwärtsdrang Hermidas nichts mehr entgegenzusetzen hatte.
















Scherzbold Hermida feiert seinen verdienten Sieg auf seine ganz persönliche und unnachahmliche Art und Weise































Die Sieger des Tages

Die Top 3






Mathias Flückiger ist erneut bester U23-Fahrer 






Jose Hermida und Ralf Näf als Repräsentanten des besten Teams






Nochmal die Top 3






Sowie alle 5 des Podiums in Houffalize


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. Mai 2010)

einfach herrlich...

danke für diese tollen eindrücke, pete!

zwei deutsche auf'm podium!!!  

...wollte eigentlich schon in's bett, aber dieser thread geht vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2010)

das leader-trikot ist ja mal mega hässlich!

dafür mal wieder super bilder! 

und bei den ganzen fahrern mit riser baue ich meinen morgen auch mal wieder dran.


----------



## Athabaske (12. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Rennzusammenfassung und die Bilder! 

Aber könntest Du die Podiumsbilder nicht ein bischen gerade rücken?


----------



## cannondirt (12. Mai 2010)

2 deutsche auf dem podest!!!!!

nicht zu vergessen ist aber das es noch viele andere gute fahrrer aus deutschland gibt!
ich denke dabei z.B. an markus schulte-lünzum, der in seinem ersten worldcup rennen in der u23 klasse den 87 platz belegte. das ergebnis klingt jetzt für die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich bewundernswert, wenn man allerdings weiß das er als 229 starter ins rennen ging, ist das ergebnis schon eine äußerst respektable leistung.
petejup hast du vieleicht auch bilder von ihm!?


----------



## Trailfrog (12. Mai 2010)

cannondirt schrieb:


> das ergebnis klingt jetzt für die meisten von euch wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich bewundernswert,



Die jenigen, die so etwas sagen würden, sollten scheinbar selbst erstmal überhaupt ein CC-Rennen fahren! In meinen Augen!


----------



## Domme02 (12. Mai 2010)

super Bilder danke!!


petejupp schrieb:


> Aus deutscher Sicht war der Weltcup in Houffalize natürlich sensationell. Wolfram Kurschat kam auf Rang Zwei liegend aus der ersten Runde zurück. Nach einem Malheur mit seiner zum Austausch gedachten Wechselbrille fiel der deutsche Meister für kurze Zeit auf Rang 4 zurück. Dank seiner überragenden Fähigkeiten am Berg (d_er Kerl fuhr fast alles auf dem großen Blatt hoch)_ konnte er sich in der letzten Runde doch noch den dritten Treppchenplatz sichern.



Kurschat fuhr doch sogar alles auf dem großen blatt. Er hatte aber auch keine andere Wahl bei einer einfach-kurbel.


----------



## cannondirt (12. Mai 2010)

Trailfrog schrieb:


> Die jenigen, die so etwas sagen würden, sollten scheinbar selbst erstmal überhaupt ein CC-Rennen fahren! In meinen Augen!



aufjeden fall! da kann ich trailfog nur zustimmen! das ist echt hammer was die jungs vorallem in den eliteklassen leisten, aber auch jede lizenz klasse ist knüppelhart.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Mai 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> super Bilder danke!!
> 
> 
> Kurschat fuhr doch sogar alles auf dem großen blatt. Er hatte aber auch keine andere Wahl bei einer einfach-kurbel.



Tatsächlich! Ist mir in der Hektik des Rennens gar nicht aufgefallen. Houffalize mit nur einem Blatt vorne..... Unglaublich!


----------



## earlofwine (12. Mai 2010)

Wieder mal super Bilder!
Schon erstaunlich was der Manuel Fumic diese Saison abliefert. Hätten ihm vor dieser Saison wohl nicht viele zugetraut. Weiter so


----------



## Groudon (12. Mai 2010)

Ja - der scheint bei CD gut Fuß gefasst zu haben. Ich wünsche ihm alles Gute.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Mai 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Wieder mal super Bilder!
> Schon erstaunlich was der Manuel Fumic diese Saison abliefert. Hätten ihm vor dieser Saison wohl nicht viele zugetraut. Weiter so



Für welchen Verband fährt er dieses Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Mai 2010)

danke für die tollen bilder!



petejupp schrieb:


> Tatsächlich! Ist mir in der Hektik des Rennens gar nicht aufgefallen. Houffalize mit nur einem Blatt vorne..... Unglaublich!



interessant finde ich auch, dass man am matsch an den standrohren erkennen kann, das kurschat nur etwa die hälfte des federwegs nutzt. 
man liest ja immer wieder, dass er bergab gegenüber den anderen topleuten zeit verliert.


----------



## Domme02 (13. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> interessant finde ich auch, dass man am matsch an den standrohren erkennen kann, das kurschat nur etwa die hälfte des federwegs nutzt.
> man liest ja immer wieder, dass er bergab gegenüber den anderen topleuten zeit verliert.



ja stimmt. matsch kann eben doch nützlich sein 

Ziemlich komisch das Kurschat so wenig seiner Gabel ausnutzt. Entweder ist ihm das egal oder der machaniker hat schlecht gearbeitet. 
Besser sieht es da bei Sauser und Nino aus. Die nutzen fast den ganzen Federweg.


----------



## singlestoph (13. Mai 2010)

es soll ja fahrer geben die mögen es nicht besonders wenns federt undoder wippt ....

früher mal gabs da den kleinen franzosen der auch 2000 noch mit xt-cantis gefahren ist nach dem motto : wer bremst verliert
zt ist der ja auch lieber mit starrgabel gefahhren 



zugegeben, er war vor den rennen manchmal etwas unfreundlich aber wen interessiert das schon wenn einer schnell rad fährt


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Mai 2010)

Richtige Experten hier...


----------



## 4l3x (13. Mai 2010)

sowenig finde ich das nicht! man muss auch die vorliegenden Streckenabschnitte beobachten...
Zudem sieht man auch den Gummiring...


----------



## singlestoph (13. Mai 2010)

4l3x schrieb:


> sowenig finde ich das nicht! man muss auch die vorliegenden Streckenabschnitte beobachten...
> Zudem sieht man auch den Gummiring...



man könnte , wenn man das bild gut anschaut sehen dass da 2 cm weiter oben  nochmals eine marke zu sehen ist  und von da gehts nochmals gschätzte  1cm bis zum federwegsmaximum .... (schreibt der herr oben ja schon)

wers rausfindet wen ich gemeint habe kriegt per PN ein dickes lob, das schöne und spannende an internetforen ist ja dass man nicht weiss mit wem man es zu tun hat 

ich darf ja keine bilder posten ... darf ich einen link zu einem uralten (analogbilder)order posten als hilfe?


----------



## Groudon (13. Mai 2010)

der Ring oben ist der "Federwegsring" (sag ich mal) und die 1cm Luft nach oben bis zum Ansatz der Gabelbrücke -> das ist bei allesn Gabeln von Magura so - als Schutz sozusagen (deswegen schauts immer aus, als obdie Gabel mehr federweg hätten ^^)


----------



## singlestoph (13. Mai 2010)

uuups doppelpost

ob ring oder nicht , d ist auf jeden fall noch was
maguras kenn ich nicht persönlich , andere gabeln lassen sich theoretisch bis auf ein paar mm an die brücke einfedern, der schutz gegen beschädigung ist da wahrscheinlich ja auch da  aber halt anders konstruiert ...


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



auf diesem bild sieht man recht deutlich was ich meine. die beiden herren haben schliesslich den selben kurs hinter sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexftw (13. Mai 2010)

Gabs im DH-Teil nicht eine flowige Alternativroute?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Mai 2010)

Der braucht doch nur mal ne Pfütze genommen haben, die der andere nicht getroffen hat.


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Der braucht doch nur mal ne Pfütze genommen haben, die der andere nicht getroffen hat.



ja genau. die pfütze musst du mir mal zeigen  
aber lassen wir das lieber...


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Mai 2010)

Wurde hier schon mal etwas zur Einstellung der Bremshebel gesagt? Fiel mir nur gerade auf...


----------



## singlestoph (13. Mai 2010)

vielleicht eher so:

einer ideallinie der andere nicht

oder einfach 2 verschiedene (ideal)linien

der thread ist super übrigens

aber die leser ... manchmalvergisst einfach, vielleicht wegen dem guten fred, in welchem unterforum wir hier sind 

mountainbiken ist doch keine religion sondern eine sportart die sogar noch spass macht ...


----------



## general-easy (14. Mai 2010)

Der Hammer!

Wie kann man den so von sich überzeugt sein wie Geoff und Wolfram und einfach mal ne einfach Kurbel fahren!
Im Rennen passieren doch so oft unvorhergesehene Dinge, wo man dann vielleicht doch mal froh ist wenigstens 150m auf dem kleineren Rettungsring rumzueiern. Naja.. Harte Typen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2010)

im xc ist einfach top! gerade in so ner schlamschlacht... da schalt ich vorne au so wenig wie moeglich.
und vergleich dich net mit den pros  fahr mal ein rennen mit den jungs mit... da merkste den unterschied zwischen: "fit" und "ich verdien mein geld damit - fit"


----------



## tinnes (14. Mai 2010)

Die Jungs haben ordentlich Bumms in den Beinen, zu 80-90% reicht denen vorne ein Blatt.


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Mai 2010)

Der Geoff fährt ja eine gekröpften Lenker mit BarEnds und keiner sagt was
Ich finds super! Fahre meinen Ritchey Superlogic Rizer auch so.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Mai 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Der Geoff fährt ja eine gekröpften Lenker mit BarEnds und keiner sagt was
> Ich finds super! Fahre meinen Ritchey Superlogic Rizer auch so.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Nein, fährt er garantiert nicht!


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nein, fährt er garantiert nicht!



Ok, wer ist das neben Kurschat?


----------



## corona23 (15. Mai 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ok, wer ist das neben Kurschat?



Müsste Mathias FLÜCKIGER sein.


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Mai 2010)

corona23 schrieb:


> Müsste Mathias FLÜCKIGER sein.



Weiter oben schrieb mal jemand Geoff. Deswegen dachte ich...

Wie kann dieser Flückinger nur

Ich finde damit hat man das beste aus zwei Welten.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## singlestoph (15. Mai 2010)

u23 WC leadertrikot , sonst wärs ja das seltsame von trek .... lukas ist der ältere ..... hmmmmathias ist glaubichnichtsoschlecht

diese hier matthias http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3430/3189581833_1ec6a5320a_b.jpg

diese hier lukas http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3430/3189581833_1ec6a5320a_b.jpg

manchmal erkennt man sie nur an schuhen oder handschuhen .... oder nachher zuhause am rennverlauf also zumindest wie ich wenn man etwas doof ist und nicht zu jedem rennen hinfährt


----------



## singlestoph (15. Mai 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich finde damit hat man das beste aus zwei Welten.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



man könnte auch einen etwas steileren vorbau und flatbar nehmen, spart gewicht  rizer sind meistens schwerer ....


----------



## bulldozeNYC (15. Mai 2010)

super bilder petejupp, evtl. könntest du für die technikfreaks ja noch ne reine bike-foto-ecke machen ;-)

btw: evtl ist kurschart mit der "schlechten" federwegausnutzung auch einfach in der runde fotografiert worden, als er brillenbedingt "alle downhills laufen" musste, hehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mal Stimmung:

HEUBACH
HEUBACH
HEUBACH


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Mai 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Ich mach mal Stimmung:
> 
> HEUBACH
> HEUBACH
> HEUBACH



Eines der steilsten Stücke des "Pain Trails" in Heubach, Sonntagmorgens gegen 9.00 Uhr. 












Wer sich im weiteren Verlauf des gestrigen Tages dort am wackersten geschlagen hat? Demnächst hier....


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Mai 2010)

bitte auch Bilder von den "nicht" UCI-Fahrern....


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Mai 2010)

petejupp, warum machst Du nicht eine Blogseite (blogspot oder so, kenne mich da jetzt auch nicht so genau aus, was es da kostenlos gibt) auf (brauchst ja nicht viel Text schreiben). Ist zwar schön hier, aber irgendwie sind die ganzen tollen Bilder nach gewisser Zeit (fast) unauffindbar vergraben. Irgendwie schade um den Aufwand, den Du betreibst


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Mai 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> bitte auch Bilder von den "nicht" UCI-Fahrern....



Hallo erkan1984! Ich habe natürlich Verständnis für diese Bitte. Dass ich die weniger bekannten Fahrerinnen und Fahrer "vernachlässige" liegt nicht etwa daran, dass ich keinen Respekt vor deren Leistungen hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil: für mich sind alle ohne Ausnahme bewundernswerte Heldinnen und Helden, deren Leistungen ich absolut anerkenne.

Vielleicht als Erklärung folgendes: wie ich vor einiger Zeit bereits schrieb, verdiene ich mit dieser Tätigkeit nicht meinen Lebensunterhalt. Ich muss sehr viel arbeiten und nebenbei möchte ich auch noch etliche tausend Kilometer im Jahr selbst biken (was bekanntlich äusserst zeitaufwändig ist). 

Meine Anreise zu einem Worldcup oder einem Bundesligarennen erfolgt also meistens samstags, irgendwann am Nachmittag oder frühen Abend.
Am Renntag selbst sehe ich meine Aufgabe darin, durch das Fahrerlager zu streifen oder am Vorstart zu stehen, um genau die Bilder zu machen, die hier so beliebt sind. Nicht zuletzt unsere Präsenz im Fahrerlager und der sich daraus ergebende Kontakt zu den Aktiven ist der Grund dafür, dass diese Bilder überhaupt entstehen können. 

Bei Weltcups ist es meistens so, dass außer den beiden CC-Rennen der Elite Damen und Herren gar kein anderes Rennen stattfindet (die sind meistens samstags, und dann bin ich noch nicht anwesend). Bei Bundesligarennen starten die Junioren und die U23 sonntags vor den Eliterennen. Doch dann bin ich ja im Fahrerlager oder im Vorstartbereich. Durch die Länge der Strecken ist es unmöglich, überall gleichzeitig zu sein, ohne dass dieses Vorhaben in absolute Hektik ausarten würde (die ich mir nicht antun möchte).

Also muss ich ganz einfach Prioritäten setzen. Ein weiterer Grund: während der Rennen ziehen sich die Starterfelder extrem auseinander. Abstände von bis zu einer Viertelstunde oder mehr sind keine Seltenheit. Um wirklich alle Fahrer oder auch die "Underdogs" (nicht negativ gemeint) auch noch zu fotographieren müsste ich mich also eine ganze Weile nur in einem bestimmten Bereich der Strecke aufhalten. Bei in der Regel 5 Runden bei den Frauen und 6 Runden bei den Männern (je nach Streckenlänge) kann ich es mir jedoch nicht erlauben, zu lange in einem Teilbereich der Strecke zu stehen, da ich die Spitzenfahrerinnen und -fahrer natürlich möglichst jede Runde während des Befahrens eines anderen Streckenteils ablichten und auch selbst sehen möchte. Der Rückweg zum Ziel, um den Zieleinlauf und die anschließenden emotionalen Momente zu dokumentieren, erfolgt übrigens meistens im Sprinttempo!

Und weiterhin - und da mache ich auch keinen Hehl daraus - möchte ich die Rennen ja auch genießen und vom Rennverlauf selbst etwas mitbekommen, wenn ich schon tausende Kilometer im Jahr dafür reise und nicht eben wenige Euros für die Trips zu den Rennen investiere. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn man nebenbei auch noch gute Bilder machen möchte.

Dann folgt nach den Rennen die Auswertung der Flut von Bildern, ich versuche möglichst immer, vernünftige begleitende Sätze dazu zu finden und führe den Upload durch. Rechne mal mit mindestens jeweils 2 Stunden Gesamtaufwand für die Bilder der Mädels und anschließend der Herren, bis der Bericht zu meiner Zufriedenheit fertiggestellt ist. Klar könnte ich auch  eine Menge Bilder von den von dir als "Nicht-UCI"-Fahrern bezeichneten Aktiven einfach hier reinstellen. Um meinem selbstgestellten Anspruch gerecht zu werden müsste ich dann aber auch zu jedem Gesicht oder jeder Startnummer auch den passenden Namen in den Ergebnislisten der UCI oder von Datasport heraussuchen, denn ich kann ja nun wirklich nicht jede Fahrerin oder jeden Fahrer kennen oder erkennen.

Und das kann ich derzeit einfach nicht leisten. Denn wie schon geschrieben: neben verdammt viel Arbeit möchte ich auch selbst möglichst häufig im Sattel meiner Bikes sitzen. 

Ich hoffe auf dein Verständnis!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Mai 2010)

Nachtrag: für die Racer aus meiner Heimat oder näheren Umgebung habe ich ein kleines Special von deren Rennen in Heubach gemacht. Dieses ist hier zu finden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432680&page=32
Möglicherweise eine kleine "Entschädigung"?


----------



## LunaLuX (19. Mai 2010)

Danke Pete

Es war nicht nötig deine gründe warum Du was wie machst zu erklären denn jeder der mal als Zuschauer oder als Aktiver bei einem CC-Rennen war wird wissen das es nur so möglich ist Bilder zu machen.
Und das ist schon Stress und Hektik pur.

Also noch mal Danke für deine tollen Bilder.

Aber die Idee ein Blog zu eröffnen solltest du dir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen denn in der Tat verschwinden die Bilder in der Versenkung.

Gruß
LunaLux


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Hab mir grad mal alles reingezogen...und muss sagen:

  FETTER RESPEKT  

tolle Arbeit,Wahnsinnsbilder,super Einblick;Qual der Fahrer(innen),
und man kann das Material mal in Ruhe betrachten.

Weiter so!!!!!!!!!!


ps:wie heißt das Trekmädel von Seite 3?  1.Platz v. Houffalize 09

find ich gut die Frau!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ps:wie heißt das Trekmädel von Seite 3?  1.Platz v. Houffalize 09
> 
> find ich gut die Frau!!



vermutlich die bezaubernde Emily Batty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Ah,danke....

nun kann ich gut schlafen


----------



## schlaffe wade (20. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Vielleicht als Erklärung folgendes: wie ich vor einiger Zeit bereits schrieb, verdiene ich mit dieser Tätigkeit nicht meinen Lebensunterhalt. Ich muss sehr viel arbeiten und nebenbei möchte ich auch noch etliche tausend Kilometer im Jahr selbst biken (was bekanntlich äusserst zeitaufwändig ist).
> 
> Meine Anreise zu einem Worldcup oder einem Bundesligarennen erfolgt also meistens samstags, irgendwann am Nachmittag oder frühen Abend.
> Am Renntag selbst sehe ich meine Aufgabe darin, durch das Fahrerlager zu streifen oder am Vorstart zu stehen, um genau die Bilder zu machen, die hier so beliebt sind. Nicht zuletzt unsere Präsenz im Fahrerlager und der sich daraus ergebende Kontakt zu den Aktiven ist der Grund dafür, dass diese Bilder überhaupt entstehen können.
> ...



petejupp, um es kurz zu machen: du hast einen an der waffel ! 

sehr sympathisch.  im ernst: vielen dank für diesen aufwand und die damit verbundene arbeit. typen wie du und die damit verbundenen threads erhellen dieses forum und machen es lesenswert. man kann gar nicht oft genug "danke" schreiben hierfür. wirklich sensationelle fotos und in dieser menge und aktualität. ganz großes kino. merci !


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Mai 2010)

So, kurz vor unserem Heimweltcup in Offenburg als Motivationsschub für Euch, möglichst zahlreich am Wochenende den Weg in das kleine Örtchen Rammersweier am Fuße des Schwarzwaldes anzutreten, hier die Bilder vom Rennen der Frauen in Heubach.

Viele Fahrerinnen aus der ganzen Welt nutzten das Bike The Rock als Vorbereitung für den Weltcup eine Woche später in Offenburg

Julie Krasniak






Vera Andreeva






Elisabeth Brandau






Irina Kalentieva






Blaza Klemencic






Sarah Bosch






Emily Batty nimmt noch einen kräftigen Schluck aus der Pulle






scherzt ein wenig mit Irina Kalentieva






und fröstelt offenbar ein wenig,






während die Weltmeisterin






Hanna Klein






und Sarah Koba ihre Zungen vor Anspannung malträtieren.











Mit unbändigem Vorwärtsdrang gleich nach dem Start in Front Annika Langvad aus Dänemark






Anja Gradl fuhr eines ihrer stärksten Rennen und hielt sich dauerhaft auf dem zweiten Platz auf, vor Emily Batty, Alexandra Engen und Elisabeth Brandau.





















Junioren-Weltmeisterin Pauline Ferrand Prevot






Barbara Benko vom Team Rothaus Cube






Das große Leiden der Mädels im Pain Trail
















Nichts geht mehr bei Gesa Brüchmann nach einer noch nicht ausgestandenen Verletzung am Oberschenkel






Voller Entschlossenheit auf dem Weg zum Triumph in Heubach Annika Langvad vor Anja Gradl und Emily Batty
















Noch in der Aufbauphase vor dem Worldcup in Offenburg und mit entsprechend schweren Beinen war Lokalmatadorin Irina Kalentieva unterwegs.






Keine andere Dame im Fahrerfeld zeigt so gerne und so "furchterregend" ihre Zähne wie Blaza Klemencic
















Trotz dieses fiesen kleinen Anstieges nach Start und Ziel zeigen Hanna Klein, Alexandra Engen, Julie Krasniak und Sarah Koba und Silke Schmidt deutlich entspanntere Gesichtszüge


























Hatte offensichtlich heftigen Bodenkontakt - Irina Kalentievas Schützling Vera Andreeva











Diese beiden hier könnten Blaza Klemencic jedoch ernsthaft Konkurrenz machen - Elisabeth Sveum aus Norwegen und Alexa Hüni 











Die glückliche Siegerin im Ziel
















und Anja Gradl, die als tolle Zweite ebenfalls mehr als zufrieden ist











Emily Batty wurde Dritte






vor Elisabeth Brandau und Irina Kalentieva
















Hanna Klein und Maria Osl im Ziel











Kein schöner Gesichtsausdruck






Dieser schon eher!!!






Das Podium


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> So, kurz vor unserem Heimweltcup in Offenburg als Motivationsschub für Euch, möglichst zahlreich am Wochenende den Weg in das kleine Örtchen Rammersweier am Fuße des Schwarzwaldes anzutreten, hier die Bilder vom Rennen der Frauen in Heubach.
> 
> Viele Fahrerinnen aus der ganzen Welt nutzten das Bike The Rock als Vorbereitung für den Weltcup eine Woche später in Offenburg



Wieder Mal Pics vom Feinsten!

Ich danke Dir für deinen Aufwandt und super Leistung!


Der Mechaniker der Fahrerin(Laura?) oben hat wohl bei der Montage des rechten Brems-/Schalthebels gepfuscht...

..die Arme hatte bestimmt Krämpfe in der Hand...

...schöner Anhänger...


----------



## dreismann (21. Mai 2010)

Mann mann,man kann sich echt nur wiederholen:

 WAHNSINN

Echt Hammerbilder,da können sich die von Magazinen mal was abschneiden......echt wahr!!! 



und diese Emily.......

Danke das Du so einen Job hast....


----------



## Rappsbanane (21. Mai 2010)

Das Wort wird leider viel zu oft benutzt, aber hier passt es wirklich...

Die Bilder sind einfach WELTKLASSE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (21. Mai 2010)

mal wieder super bilder!!! von einem geilen Rennen!

Etwas schade finde ich, dass du nur Bilder vom Uphill und Start/Ziel Bereich hast. Der Downhill in Heubach ist echt klasse. Aber ich weiß natürlich, dass du nicht überall sein kannst und ich weiß wie schnell so ein Rennen vorbei sein kann.

.......Mach weiter so!!! Echt klasse, dass es Leute wie dich gibt!


----------



## drexsack (21. Mai 2010)

Wie immer sehr geil, danke.


----------



## dre (21. Mai 2010)

absolut perfekte Bilder. Vielen herzlichen Dank.

 die kleine Biene Maja ist aber nicht dabei


----------



## matsch (21. Mai 2010)

Wirklich toll!!! Danke


----------



## Holiday (21. Mai 2010)

...eine schöner als die andere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *träum*


----------



## Fusion-Racer (21. Mai 2010)

Was hat Elisabeth Brandau eig immer für abge****te Überschuhe an?! 

Glücksbringer oder ähnliches, weil richtig funktionieren tun die doch so nicht ...


----------



## Rumas (21. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Vera Andreeva



wer ist den Vera Andreeva? Die ist mir ja völlig unbekannt, fährt die auch für Topeak Ergon??


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Mai 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> wer ist den Vera Andreeva? Die ist mir ja völlig unbekannt, fährt die auch für Topeak Ergon??



...dem trikot nach zu urteilen schon...

ja, steht weiter oben: "irina's schützling"


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Mai 2010)

Nach dem Weltcup in Houffalize und den Ereignissen des Vorjahres stand die 10. Auflage des Bike The Rock in Heubach ganz im Zeichen des Duells Wolfram Kurschat vs. Julien Absalon.






















Doch auch die Herren Hermida, Fontana und Milatz machten sich berechtigte Hoffnungen auf vordere Platzierungen


























Gleich nach dem Start, am Fuße des Pain Trail











Selbst Goeff Kabush setzte im Hinblick auf den mörderischen Anstieg in Heubach konventionell auf mehr als wie sonst üblich nur ein Kettenblatt






Wolfram Kurschat legte beim zweiten Gipfelsturm ein unglaubliches Tempo vor (mit nur einem Kettenblatt!)






dem weder Julien Absalon






Christoph Soukup






Marco Aurelio Fontana und Roel Paulissen






und Fabian Giger sowie Jose Antonio Hermida etwas entgegenzusetzen hatten











Auch Geoff Kabush nicht






Sascha Schwindling vom Endorfin Solvis Team






Martin Gujan, nach seinem Kreuzbandriss noch mit Trainingsrückstand






Als Wolfman Probleme mit der Schaltung ereilten kehrte Absalon mit großem Vorsprung am höchsten Punkt der Strecke in Führung liegend der Konkurrenz den Rücken. Damit war der Kampf um den ersten Platz entschieden.











Um Platz 2 stritten sich bis zum Ende des Rennens Jose Hermida mit Fabian Giger im Windschatten











und Roel Paulissen mit Mortiz Milatz als treuem Weggefährten






Kurschat mit Rückstand











Dahinter Fontana






Absalon´s Teamkollege Inaki Lejarreta Errasti vor Ivan Alvarez Gutierrez






Jochen Käß vor Ruben Ruzafa Cueto











Geoff Kabush sortiert sich neu nach kurzem Defekt











Thomas Litscher vor Thorsten Marx






Superstylish: der Dominator aus Frankreich im Ziel


























Deutlich enger ging es bei den Fights um Platz 2 und 3 (Paulissen vor Hermida)






sowie die letzten beiden Plätze auf dem Podium (Giger vor Milatz) zu!






Moritz war mächtig sauer über seinen Sturz kurz vor Schluß des Rennens, der ihn vermutlich den 2. Platz gekostet hat






Hermida war mit Platz 3 zufrieden






sein Landsmann Ivan Alverez Gutierrez vom Giant Team Italia kam als Zehnter ins Ziel






Fontana rettete sich mit einem waidwunden Vorderrad gerade noch so auf Platz 12











Der Pain Trail hinterließ deutliche Spuren im Gesicht von Geoff Kabush






Wolfram Kurschat ärgerte sich sichtlich über den unnötigen technischen Defekt, als er klar auf Siegkurs lag






Und das Podium






Ich bin dann mal weg - Richtung Offenburg!


----------



## chrikoh (21. Mai 2010)

Unglaublich Super Bilder 
Das wird der Thread des Jahrhunderts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (22. Mai 2010)

Sorry,aber das ist er schon.Bin zwar noch nicht lang dabei;behaupte das aber mal mit ganz ruhigen Gewissen!

Das neue Element scheint ja ne schöne Waffe zu sein.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Mai 2010)

der defekt von kurschat und aber auch der platte von fontana sind ka*ke!...

..der sturz von milatz ist auch mist...


----------



## Nafets190 (22. Mai 2010)

Danke für die tollen Bilder und viel Spass in Offenburg, Petejupp!

stefan


----------



## Limit83 (22. Mai 2010)

Super Bilder! Ganz großes Kino! 

Und tausend *Dank!!! *


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Mai 2010)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen in Offenburg.
Wir sind beim Rheinland Cup unterwegs, wir sehen uns dann in Albstadt.
Oder vieleicht mal in unseren Wäldern oder im Siegtal


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Mai 2010)

Mit ihm teilten wir heute morgen wie jedes Jahr in Offenburg den Frühstücksraum






und sie saß währenddessen bei uns am Nebentisch






Später mehr!


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Mai 2010)

Ich weis wo sie in Heubach schläft (schlief), in unserm Hotel.
Ist für 2011 schon gebucht.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2010)

beneide euch beide...


----------



## bene94 (23. Mai 2010)

Die Emily. Du Glücklicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## il_renano (26. Mai 2010)

Eine junge Dame mit diesem Spitznamen verursachte im Offenburger-Fahrerlager einen Menschenauflauf:











Die zweimalige Weltmeisterin Irina Kalentieva, von uns liebevoll Irinchen genannt, parkt mit dem Team-Van rückwärts ein:











Zwei der Leistungsträgerinnen des Teams LUNA Chix (Katerina Nash war leider abwesend)






Körperschmuck der bis dato World Cup Gesamtführenden:











Willow Koerber






Heather Irminger in der Endphase des öffentlichen Wechsels vom Zwei- zum Einteiler (Die Dokumentation des kompletten Bewegungsablaufes müssen wir Euch aus Gründen der Diskretion vorenthalten ;-) )






Und später in der Konzentrationsphase:






Und viel später in der Entspannungsphase:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich möchte diese vorangegangene, gelungene kleine Einleitung über den Worldcup der Damen in Offenburg mit einer bildgewaltigen Erzählung in drei Akten fortsetzen.

Episode 1: "Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm" - Impressionen aus dem Fahrerlager, den Vorstartboxen und dem Start-/Zielbereich.

Catherine Pendrel vom Luna Pro Team - schon siegesgewiss?











Und ihre sehr sympathische Kollegin Georgia Gould






Sie wurde ja bereits vorgestellt - Irina Kalentieva






Musste leider noch zuschauen: Mona Eiberweiser vom Central Pro Team











Hielten die Specialized-Farben in Abwesenheit von Lene Byberg (krank) hoch: Katrin Leumann und Rie Katayama











Vera Andreeva und ihre Mentorin Irina Kalentieva











Caroline Mani und Julie Bresset vom BH Suntour Team











Lisi Osl´s ältere Schwester Maria






Hatte noch schnell etwas zu erledigen: Emily Batty 











Die Lisi war natürlich auch da






Marga Fullana






Rückkehrerin Sabine Spitz






Marie Hélène Prémont






Dehnungsübungen vor dem Start (schwarze Socken sind übrigens wieder voll angesagt....)






auch bei Tereza Hurikova (Dehnungsübungen, meine ich)






The Number One Plate






gehörte an diesem Tag ihr: Willow Koerber


























Ihre Landsfrau Mary McConnelough






Da hier nun keine weiteren Vorstellungen mehr nötig sind - genießt einfach die Bilder! 





































































































Fortsetzung folgt mit Episode 2: "Die Hauptdarstellerinnen in Action" - Die Ereignisse auf der Rennstrecke und Episode 3: "Die Heldinnen im Ziel"!!!

Seit gespannt .....


----------



## volki3 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gespannt...
Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## ScottErda (26. Mai 2010)

Sind wir!!! Super Bilder!!
Ich wollte hin...habs aber nicht geschafft..so ein MIST!!!!


----------



## onkeldueres (26. Mai 2010)

Hach..........wie schööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööön


----------



## dre (27. Mai 2010)

Maja, wo bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (27. Mai 2010)

So langsam sollten wir einen Preis für die Coolsten Pics sammeln, denn ich sehe es als nicht selbstverständlich an solche Pics hier rein zu setzen...

Ein dreifaches hoch auf petejupp & Il_Renano!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Mai 2010)

.... und auch auf Il_Renano!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Mai 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Maja, wo bist du?



Leider nicht anwesend


----------



## Stronglight (27. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> .... und auch auf Il_Renano!!!


jo 

Also einige Damen wären für mich ein Grund für die die Teambewerbung..scheiß auf's Material


----------



## Lateralus (27. Mai 2010)

Sag mal Pete - wieviele Bilder schießt Du pro Rennwochenende? Das müssen ja unglaubliche Mengen sein...


----------



## Scaler94 (27. Mai 2010)

Seit wann fährt das *Central Ghost Pro Team denn Syntace Lenker??
*


----------



## sweep (27. Mai 2010)

@ Timo
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie lange die *Syntace* fahren, aber wenn du auf der Homepage von Central Ghost schaust lassen die sich Syntace parts unter offizieller Ausrüstung nachlesen


----------



## Scaler94 (27. Mai 2010)

ich dacht di





sweep schrieb:


> @ Timo
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie lange die *Syntace* fahren, aber wenn du auf der Homepage von Central Ghost schaust lassen die sich Syntace parts unter offizieller Ausrüstung nachlesen




Ich dachte immer die würden Schmolke Teile fahren


----------



## Domme02 (27. Mai 2010)

Scaler94 schrieb:


> ich dacht di
> 
> 
> Ich dachte immer die würden Schmolke Teile fahren



tun sie ja auch noch. Die Sattelstütze kommt weiterhin von Schmolke.


----------



## il_renano (27. Mai 2010)

Und los gehts, diesmal von hinten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (28. Mai 2010)

Fahren die Männer auch noch Rennen, die gehen ein wenig unter auf den letzten Seiten


----------



## Stronglight (28. Mai 2010)

Scaler94 schrieb:


> ich dacht di
> 
> 
> Ich dachte immer die würden Schmolke Teile fahren



Die sind doch nicht lebensmüde... 

Ok, selber keine Erfahrung, aber vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck machen die Teile nicht gerade - eher etwas für Gewichtsfetischisten die mit ihren Bikes spazieren fahren. Aber kann mich auch irren, na und wiegen tun die Damen ja auch nix (44Kg, da muss auch die Sattelstütze nicht viel mitmachen)


----------



## dre (28. Mai 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Fahren die Männer auch noch Rennen, die gehen ein wenig unter auf den letzten Seiten



... ich glaube es hier erst in zweiter Linie um die Rennen und in dritter um die Herren, oder?


----------



## Steps85 (28. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Die sind doch nicht lebensmüde...
> 
> Ok, selber keine Erfahrung, aber vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck machen die Teile nicht gerade - eher etwas für Gewichtsfetischisten die mit ihren Bikes spazieren fahren. Aber kann mich auch irren, na und wiegen tun die Damen ja auch nix (44Kg, da muss auch die Sattelstütze nicht viel mitmachen)


Dann schau dir mal an wer alles Schmolke fährt, und wie(da kann von spazieren fahren nicht die Rede sein).
Ich vertrau einen 80gr schmolke Lenker mehr als einen 120gr billig Alulenker.


----------



## Stronglight (28. Mai 2010)

Steps85 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal an wer alles Schmolke fährt, und wie(da kann von spazieren fahren nicht die Rede sein).
> Ich vertrau einen 80gr schmolke Lenker mehr als einen 120gr billig Alulenker.



Na einen billig Alulenker sollte da ja wohl kein Maßstab sein

Also ein Bekannter hatte mal einen Schmolke, der flexte mir zu sehr, damit würde ich mich nirgens auf dauer runter trauen Lieber meinen schönen FSA, der hat schon viel mitgemacht...ich weiß, in einer Zeitschrift hat er "etwas" mies abgeschnitten, aber auf diese meist manipulierten Tests gebe ich i.d.R. eh nicht wirklich viel.

Nur wie gesagt, das ist mein Eindruck, von einem schweren Unfall wegen Schmolke habe ich auch noch nicht gehört - kann aber auch daran liegen, dass den nicht so viele fahren...


----------



## Gz007 (28. Mai 2010)

ich seh schon, du weisst von was du eigentlich redest !


----------



## Steps85 (28. Mai 2010)

Auf welches Gewicht war der Lenker ausgelegt?
Wenn er auf 70kg ausgelegt war und du wiegst 85kg ist es klar!


----------



## Stronglight (28. Mai 2010)

Gz007 schrieb:


> ich seh schon, du weisst von was du eigentlich redest !



Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass ich damit praktische Erfahrung habe...ausser Straße hoch und runter, und da wirken die Teile auf mich nicht wirklich Vertrauenserweckend. Aber vielleicht ist es für die Haltbarkeit ja gerade gut das die Dinger so flexen.


----------



## Stronglight (28. Mai 2010)

ich wiege 73, aber ich möchte im Sprint nicht den Lenker in der Hand haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (28. Mai 2010)

QUEN!

Lösch doch bitte freundlicherweise das......von 804 bis 811. 

Danke!


----------



## Stronglight (28. Mai 2010)

Jo, wäre auch dafür..oder in anderen Thread verschieben...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Mai 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Fahren die Männer auch noch Rennen, die gehen ein wenig unter auf den letzten Seiten



Am Wochenende geht´s zunächst noch mit den Mädels weiter, im Laufe der kommenden Woche kommst du dann auch auf deine Kosten.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Mai 2010)

Worldcup Offenburg  Rennen der Damen Episode 2: "Die Hauptdarstellerinnen in Action"

Die Luna Chix Catherine Pendrel und Giorgia Gould drückten dem Rennen gleich zu Beginn ihren Stempel auf und siegten souverän (Platz 1 und 2)




































Esther Süss aus der Schweiz überraschte schon in Houffalize mit Rang 6. In Offenburg setzte die Vizeweltmeisterin im Marathon noch eins drauf und wurde sensationelle Dritte.











Marie Hélène Prémont meldete sich nach technischem Defekt in Belgien ebenfalls in der Weltspitze zurück und belegte den vierten Rang.











Lisi Osl, Eva Lechner und Irina Kalentieva begegneten sich ständig auf der Strecke und belegten die Plätze 5, 7 und 8




































Mit einer erneut starken Fahrt sprengte Julie Bresset als beste U23-Fahrerin dieses Trio mit einem hervorragenden 6. Rang
















Beste Deutsche: Sabine Spitz, die nach ihrer langen Verletzungspause mit einer unerwartet hervorragenden Leistung aufwartete und die Top Ten als Zwölfte knapp verfehlte
















Anja Gradl wurde 18.  Klasse!!!











Hanna Klein 20. und Elisabeth Brandau 26.
















Mit stark aufsteigender Tendenz präsentierten sich Tereza Hurikova als Siebzehnte und Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa, die als 34. ins Ziel kam
















Im Weltcup hängen die Trauben etwas höher als bei einem Bundesligarennen: Annika Langvad, in der Vorwoche noch überragende Siegerin in Heubach (30.)






Zuverlässige Punketsammlerin  Katrin Leumann als Neunte erneut in den Top Ten






Anna Scafraniec wurde 14., Marga Fullana blieb mit Rang 24 sicherlich unter ihren Möglichkeiten, Caroline Mani beendete das Rennen als 42. und Vera Andreeva als 50.





















Blaza Klemenic vom heimischen Felt Öztal X-Bionic Team wurde in ihrer unnachahmlichen Art nach starker Anfangsphase noch sehr gute 11.
















Willow Koerber flehte die Wälder von Rammersweiher an, sie mögen ihr mehr Kraft für ihre Beine schenken, wurde jedoch offensichtlich nicht erhört: Rang 13 und der Verlust der Weltcup-Gesamtführung
















Ihre nordamerikanischen Kolleginnen 

Mary McConnelough (10.)











Heather Irmiger (21.)






Emily Batty (51.)






Episode 3 Die Heldinnen im Ziel wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen  versprochen!


----------



## pirat00 (29. Mai 2010)

wie immer super tolle fotos!
hast du aber eventuell von sabines bike noch bessere fotos?
da ist anscheinend die neue magura scheibenbremse zu sehen, dazu gibt es ja eigentlich noch nirgends infos.
DANKE!



petejupp schrieb:


> Beste Deutsche: Sabine Spitz, die nach ihrer langen Verletzungspause mit einer unerwartet hervorragenden Leistung aufwartete und die Top Ten als Zwölfte knapp verfehlte


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. Mai 2010)

Worldcup Offenburg - Rennen der Damen Letzter Teil: "Die Heldinnen im Ziel".

Begleitende Worte wären überflüssig - viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (30. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder Traumhafte Bilder.


----------



## dre (30. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



... das freut sich aber jemand von Herzen. Würde ich auch, schmeckt nämlich lecker.  _hick's...._


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. Mai 2010)

Hi petejupp


Hey das sind echt mal supercoole Bilder die du uns da zeigst !!!  
Absolut genialst !!! 

Vielen Dank dafür, dass du dir den großen Aufwand machst und uns solche Bilder zeigst.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## ScottErda (31. Mai 2010)

Wohl wahr!!! Sind super Bilder!!
Schade nur, das Lene krank ist


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Mai 2010)

Wow! Wir haben die 100000 Hits geknackt! Vielen Dank für die überwältigende Resonanz und die tolle Aufmerksamkeit!!!


----------



## seitenlinie (31. Mai 2010)

das manche im Weltcup REBA XX und keine SID XX fahren??? waeum wohl?


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Mai 2010)

seitenlinie schrieb:


> das manche im Weltcup REBA XX und keine SID XX fahren??? waeum wohl?



weil's bis jetzt noch keine 29er SID gibt 




und petejupp, danke für die wie immer exzellenten bilder!


...sehr bald kommen die 200 000 hits


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Mai 2010)

seitenlinie schrieb:


> das manche im Weltcup REBA XX und keine SID XX fahren??? waeum wohl?



Wegen der großen 29er Laufräder!


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2010)

das hatten wir weiter oben schon geklärt!

sid xx gibts nicht für 29". darum die reba xx.


danke für die bilder!


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2010)

gab es nur rennen der Damen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Mai 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> gab es nur rennen der Damen?



Nur Geduld - muss aus den +500 Bildern noch die besten raussuchen....


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nur Geduld - muss aus den +500 Bildern noch die besten raussuchen....


Oh - na das ist natürlich keine 5 Min. Arbeit die man am Frühstückstisch macht...


----------



## Simon88 (2. Juni 2010)

Würde mich auch inneresieren! Vorallem ob es auch eine neue Bremszange war:



pirat00 schrieb:


> wie immer super tolle fotos!
> hast du aber eventuell von sabines bike noch bessere fotos?
> da ist anscheinend die neue magura scheibenbremse zu sehen, dazu gibt es ja eigentlich noch nirgends infos.
> DANKE!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Juni 2010)

Für zwischendurch:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr4_4v3PKkY"]YouTube- XC World Cup Offenburg 2010, Multivan Merida Biking Team[/nomedia]


----------



## Beorn (2. Juni 2010)

Sieht auch auf dem Video klasse aus, die hatten gutes Wetter und ne glaub ich schöne Strecke. Nett auch, dass da jemand mit Kamera hinter der Gabel gefahren ist (und gefallen ist  ).


----------



## corfrimor (2. Juni 2010)

Hermida kann einen wirklich zum Lachen bringen


----------



## Schmittler (2. Juni 2010)

Everrrry day is a rrrace!


----------



## dre (2. Juni 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Für zwischendurch:
> 
> YouTube- XC World Cup Offenburg 2010, Multivan Merida Biking Team



Supergeile Werbung für unseren Sport!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Juni 2010)

Hier der lang ersehnte erste Teil des Rennens der Herren in Offenburg mit einigen EindrÃ¼cken aus dem Fahrerlager, den Startboxen und vom Start-/Zielbereich.

Das lange Warten, bis es endlich losgeht â Burry Stander und Teamkollege Todd Wells







Marco Aurelio Fontana und sein phantasievoll gekleideter Fanclub











Letzte Vorbereitungen beim Leaderteam mit den gelben Startnummern






Manuel Fumic auf Abwegen?






Und in der tiefen Konzentrationsphase kurz vor dem Aufruf zur Startaufstellung






Keine Ahnung, was Burry Stander gerade denkt






aber Nino Schurter sinniert hier ganz bestimmt darÃ¼ber nach, wie er heute  Absalon erneut schlagen kann






Jose Hermida darf als WeltcupgesamtfÃ¼hrender nicht nur das weiÃe Trikot und die Startnummer 1 tragen, sondern auch als erster in die Startaufstellung






WÃ¤hrend sich Julien Absalon ziemlich sicher zu sein scheint, dass der Sieg heute nur Ã¼ber ihn geht
















hofft Wolfman, dass er heute im Rennen stets den rechten Durchblick hat











Im Gegensatz zu den weit verbreiteten Vorurteilen gegenÃ¼ber Manuel Fumic zeigte sich auch in Offenburg wieder, dass er ein offensichtlich gern gesehener Gegner auf der Rennstrecke ist. Kein Wunder, schlieÃlich ist der Mani ja auch ein richtig sympathischer Zeitgenosse!


























DIE Ãberraschung der Saison: Jaroslav Kulhavy






Der Weltmeister genehmigt sich einen krÃ¤ftigen Schluck






und bekommt anschlieÃend Gesellschaft vom WeltcupgesamtfÃ¼hrenden.

Jose: âWow, coole bunte Handschuhe! Wo bekommt man die denn her?â






Nino: âSonderanfertigung! Kriegst du nur, wenn du Weltmeister bist!â






Jose: âAch so!â






âWie langweilig, ich habe wenigstens welche mit meinen Namen drauf. HÃ¤tte wohl gestern Abend doch nicht so lange noch Fussball gucken sollen â¦.â











Alles NebensÃ¤chlichkeiten fÃ¼r Mathias FlÃ¼ckiger, dem es vergÃ¶nnt war, die aufregendste SonnenschirmtrÃ¤gerin des gesamten Fahrerlagers an seiner Seite zu wissen.











Fortsetzung folgt in KÃ¼rze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dani16 (3. Juni 2010)

Also  was mich brennend interesiert ist, welche Reifen die alle fahrn.
CC solls ja sehr leicht sein.
Kenne nur rocket ron 2.1 410gramm
gibts noch was darunter? mit grip halt


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Juni 2010)

dani16 schrieb:


> Also  was mich brennend interesiert ist, welche Reifen die alle fahrn.
> CC solls ja sehr leicht sein.
> Kenne nur rocket ron 2.1 410gramm
> gibts noch was darunter? mit grip halt



Ja gibt es, meine RocketRons mit 380gr.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Stronglight (3. Juni 2010)

Natürlich wieder sehr geile Pics

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was die Sponsoren der Firmen, deren Schildchen direkt vor dem Helm gepäckt werden so zahlen, aber es müsste für mich schon eine Menge sein bevor ich mir so ne Miniwerbetafel vor dem Helm klatsche

Ganz nebenbei, ist das auch nicht gerade förderlich für die Aerodynamik naja, so schlimm kann es auch nicht sein, denn einer ist ja schließlich Worcupführender...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Juni 2010)

Keine anzüglichen Bemerkungen bitte :--))

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...–-profi-bikerinnen-beim-shooting.416384.2.htm


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Juni 2010)

willow


----------



## Stronglight (3. Juni 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...–-profi-bikerinnen-beim-shooting.416384.2.htm


Der macht echt geniale Sachen! [ame="http://vimeo.com/5454780"]TOUR DE FRANCE 2009 - LANCE ARMSTRONG on Vimeo[/ame]

Hat jetzt zwar nix mit MTB zu tun, und passt weder in diese Forum noch in diesen Thread, aber trotzdem prima in Scene gesetzt

Und wenn's völlig daneben ist, dann löscht es von mir aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinnes (4. Juni 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Keine anzüglichen Bemerkungen bitte :--))
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...–-profi-bikerinnen-beim-shooting.416384.2.htm



Uuups


----------



## Beorn (4. Juni 2010)

Ein sehr schicke Seite!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Eine sehr schicke Seite!



so viel zeit MUSS sein



und petejupp, kann's wieder mal kaum erwarten, die nächsten bilder zu sehen




Schmittler schrieb:


> Everrrry day is a rrrace!



echt super lustig der typ!

"forr me evrry day is a rrace, evrry da i work forr my salute"


und dann auf'er rolle: "jump, jump!" 




er hat ja mal die geilste crew: 



petejupp schrieb:


> Marco Aurelio Fontana und sein phantasievoll gekleideter Fanclub


----------



## onkeldueres (4. Juni 2010)

Keine Videos oder eigene Pics.Das ist Petejupps Thread.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Juni 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Keine Videos oder eigene Pics.Das ist Petejupps Thread.



genau 

link wäre OK gewesen, mMn


----------



## Schmal (4. Juni 2010)

was für ein Hammer-Thread 

- geniale Fotos !!!! 

Da erlebt man die Rennen zu Hause am PC wieder

@ TO - vielen Dank für diesen enormen Aufwand!


----------



## Stronglight (4. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> genau
> 
> link wäre OK gewesen, mMn


Das war nur'n Link von der Seite den ich reinkopiert habe - weshalb gleich das ganze Video mit reingekommen ist, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Rappsbanane (5. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> er hat ja mal die geilste crew:



...und ne geile Rolex! Ob er die wohl auch beim Rennen trägt


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juni 2010)

Die Geschichte des Worldcups in Offenburg  Rennen der Herren Elite

Heute vor zwei Wochen versuchte beim Weltcup in Offenburg eine ganze Reihe von Weltklasse Cross Country Fahrern die Dominanz eines einzelnen Mannes auf der Strecke in Rammersweiher zu brechen:

Zum Beispiel Jaroslav Kulhavy, der mit Rang 3 sein bestes Weltcupergebnis erzielen sollte

















Oder Burry Stander, der nach seinem herausragenden dritten Platz in England nicht mehr in die Nähe des Podiums kam











Jose Hermida, zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch Führender in der Gesamtwertung, versuchte ebenfalls sein Glück





















Marco Aurelio Fontana auf der offensichtlich kräftezehrenden Verfolgung
















Jean-Christophe Perraud (bei seinem Gastspiel in Offenburg) kennt das Gefühl auch sehr gut, schließlich war er schon einmal Teamkollege des Verfolgten






Eine ganze Horde schweizer Spitzenfahrer mühte sich redlich. Allen voran Weltmeister Nino Schurter































Teamkollege Florian Vogel und der wieder erstarkte Christoph Sauser











Die Flückiger Brothers











Auch einige Deutsche hatten sich vorgenommen, bei ihrem Heimweltcup ganz vorne zu landen

Manuel Fumic etwa
















Ganz bestimmt auch Wolfram Kurschat
















Oder Jochen Käß und Teamkollege Moritz Milatz, der sich eine ganze Weile mit Geoff Kabush beharkte





















Hier das Ergebnis ihrer Bemühungen:










































































































Sie alle waren auf der ebenso vergeblichen wie verzweifelten Verfolgung dieses Mannes






dem und dessen Dominanz zu Ehren ich schon in Kürze ein eigenes Offenburg-Kapitel zu widmen gedenke.


----------



## müsing (6. Juni 2010)

@petejupp: hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (6. Juni 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Keine anzüglichen Bemerkungen bitte :--))
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...–-profi-bikerinnen-beim-shooting.416384.2.htm



Weis jemand, wie das Lied heist, was da in dem Video läuft?! Bräuchte das für meinen IPod : )

Geiles Video
@pete: Super Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domme02 (6. Juni 2010)

tut mir leid es so zu sagen aber mir fehlen etwas die Downhillpassagen und somit auch die Action. Für mich gehört grade dies zum MTB Sport.
deine Bilder von 2009 sind einfach nur klasse:


petejupp schrieb:


> Worldcup Offenburg 2009 - Elite Herren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich bin immer noch begeistert von deinen Bildern und freue mich jedes mal aufs neue wenn du wieder klasse Bilder reinstellst. Ich bin außerdem auch der überzeugung, dass keiner die Atmosphäre so gut wie du einfangen kann!
Es ist echt super wie viel Zeit du investierst und dem widme ich den größten Respekt!

Edit: ich habe falscherweise immer den Singular benutzt. Aber ich danke natürlich auch Il_Renano!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juni 2010)

@Domme02: Vielen Dank für das Lob! Zur Kritik, für die ich durchaus empfänglich bin kurz zur Erläuterung. Der Wolfsdrop ist ein gutes Beispiel: das Zuschaueraufkommen dort wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer größer. Leider ist das Gedränge und Gegröhle dort überhaupt nicht meine Welt. Der Schreihals von Streckenabschnittsreporter, der dort seinen Job tat, ging mir auch nach kürzester Zeit ziemlich auf den Geist. Weiteres Problem: auch als akkreditierter Fotograf darf man längst nicht überall die Strecke überqueren. Gerade am Wolfsdrop hängt man teilweise minutenlang am Crossing Point fest, wenn über 200 Racer auf der Strecke sind. Also habe ich diesen Teilabschnitt beim Herrenrennen in diesem Jahr bewusst gemieden. Das gleiche am Dualspeed: der dort eingesetzte Streckensprecher wusste noch nicht einmal den korrekten Vornamen von Weltmeister Schurter. Ich habe größte Schwierigkeiten damit, derartige Defizite zu ertragen. Also habe ich mich dorthin zurückgezogen, wo ich in Ruhe arbeiten und den Weltcup genießen konnte. Und wo das Rennen entschieden wurde (dazu später mehr).


----------



## Domme02 (6. Juni 2010)

danke für die Antwort. 
Ich kann dich auf jeden fall sehr gut verstehen.
Das Problem mit den Streckenabschnittsreportern habe ich selber auch schon miterlebt.
Mir kommt es oft so vor, als wenn irgendein Typ ein Mikro und eine Liste mit den Nummern und dazugehörigen Namen in die Hand gedrückt bekommt und mal ein bisschen labern muss. Mit Fachwissen und wichtigen Infos kann fast niemand dienen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juni 2010)

Weltcup Offenburg 2007: Mit einem unwiderstehlichen Antritt am Anstieg hoch zum Northshore, welchem niemand seiner Konkurrenten folgen konnte, setzte Julien Absalon die entscheidende Attacke bei der Weltcuppremiere auf der Strecke in Rammersweiher und fuhr einem sicheren und ungefährdeten Sieg entgegen.

Weltcup Offenburg 2008: Mit einem unwiderstehlichen Antritt am Anstieg hoch zum Northshore, welchem niemand seiner Konkurrenten folgen konnte, setzte Julien Absalon die entscheidende Attacke bei der 2. Auflage des Weltcups auf der Strecke in Rammersweiher und fuhr einem sicheren und ungefährdeten Sieg entgegen.

Weltcup Offenburg 2009: Mit einem unwiderstehlichen Antritt am Anstieg hoch zum Northshore, welchem niemand seiner Konkurrenten folgen konnte, setzte Julien Absalon diesmal eine Runde früher als ein Jahr zuvor die entscheidende Attacke auf der Strecke in Rammersweiher und fuhr einem sicheren und ungefährdeten Sieg entgegen.

Weltcup Offenburg 2010: Mit einem unwiderstehlichen Antritt am Anstieg hoch zum Northshore , welchem niemand seiner Konkurrenten folgen konnte, setzte Julien Absalon schon früh im Rennen die entscheidende Attacke bei der 4. Auflage des Weltcups in Rammersweiher und fuhr einem sicheren und ungefährdeten Sieg entgegen.

Wenn vom Rennen in Offenburg die Rede ist fallen immer wieder folgende Schlagwörter: Dualspeed, Northshore, Wolfsdrop und Snakepit. Spektakuläre Streckenabschnitte und Publikumsmagneten, welche die Strecke in Rammersweiher zu einer der technisch schwersten im Weltcupzirkus machen. Entschieden wurden alle bisherigen vier Rennen jedoch an einer ganz anderen Stelle: an dem langen Anstieg, der nach dem Dualspeed beginnt und sich von dort hinauf bis zum Northshore schlängelt. Hier setzte Offenburg-Dominator Julien Absalon jedes Mal die rennentscheidende Attacke, mir der er seine Konkurrenten auch in diesem Jahr wieder zu Statisten degradierte.

Eine Hommage in Bildern:

Schon gleich nach dem Start war der Franzose an dritter Stelle liegend in einer sehr aussichtsreichen Position. Jaroslav Kulhavy spürt den heißen Atem des Olympiasiegers, winkt in fair vorbei und lässt ihn kampflos passieren.


























Nach dem Dualspeed lieferten sich Absalon und Schurter ein beinhartes Duell um die Spitzenposition. Dem unfassbaren Tempo der beiden konnte niemand folgen.



















































Nur eine Runde später tauchte der Dominator von Offenburg mit einem großen Vorsprung alleine an der Spitze auf.
















Die nächsten Runden fuhr Absalon absolut Vollgas und baute in beeindruckender Manier seinen Vorsprung weiter aus.




































Absalon als gefeierter Sieger, der im Ziel von seiner hochschwangeren Frau Emily empfangen wird.














































Die Siegerehrung für den Champion von Offenburg


























Beim nächsten Rennen wieder die Nummer 1 - der neue Leader der Gesamtwertung






und sein zahlreich angereister Fanclub
















P.S.: Viele Bilder auch wieder von Il_Renano!!!


----------



## dre (6. Juni 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Keine anzüglichen Bemerkungen bitte :--))
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...–-profi-bikerinnen-beim-shooting.416384.2.htm



...sorry Petejupp aber das muss ich hier loswerden. Ist auch mein letztes Bild, das ich in diesen Fred stelle. Ich weiß, es gehört sich nicht.


... heftig ! ! !






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## il_renano (6. Juni 2010)

CYCLEPASSION 2011 - Music:

Heart of Courage (Choir) from Legends Vol.1 Epic Drama


----------



## zeY (6. Juni 2010)

Super Bilder !!
Vllt täusche ich mich ja, aber das ist das erste mal, dass ich Absalon ohne Bar Ends fahren sehen... !?

Und warum hat der Kurschat eigentlich immer seinen Langarmeinteiler an? Ich würde mit dem im Rennen kochen...


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juni 2010)

zeY schrieb:


> Und warum hat der Kurschat eigentlich immer seinen Langarmeinteiler an? Ich würde mit dem im Rennen kochen...


Gute Funktionsklotten wärmen nicht nur, sondern "kühlen" auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (6. Juni 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... heftig ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das selbe dachte ich auch, als ich das Video sah...aber nicht nur die Adern an den Armen auch der muskolöse Rücken...ich sag nur heftig!!



il_renano schrieb:


> CYCLEPASSION 2011 - Music:
> 
> Heart of Courage (Choir) from Legends Vol.1 Epic Drama



Danke - läd gerade bei Itunes runter...


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juni 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> ...ich sag nur heftig!!


Also ich find's sehr "nett"...


----------



## dre (6. Juni 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> ...der muskolöse Rücken...



...obwohl, ich muss gestehen, ein "trainierter" Rücken kann entzücken. Bezüglich einer möglichen körpernahen Fettverteilung, finde ich, weniger ist auch hier mehr.
Bei den Armen mögen sich aber die Geister scheiden.


----------



## ScottErda (6. Juni 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Also ich find's sehr "nett"...



Im Rest vom Video JAAAA! Aber in der Szene....mmmhhhh nee...musste da an die Bodybuilderin aus einem Ärzte Musik-Video denken


----------



## .t1mo (7. Juni 2010)

Einfach übel, mit was für Lenkerbreiten Kabush und Fontana unterwegs sind!

...tolle Bilder


----------



## earlofwine (7. Juni 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Einfach übel, mit was für Lenkerbreiten Kabush und Fontana unterwegs sind!



Viel heftiger find ich den Porno-Bart von Fontana. Schlimmer geht es kaum.
Vielen Dank für die super Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (7. Juni 2010)

Endlich sagst mal einer! Der Schnauz ist einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## swift daddy (7. Juni 2010)

der Kabush macht das extra, der Cheater    damit in den engen Trails keiner an ihm vorbeifahren kann  

Tante Edit sagt ... das Ding heisst "Porno-Balken"  

Tante Edit sagt ebenfalls ... klasser Bilder mal wieder und CHAPEAU Mr. Absalon!!!!!!


----------



## lone_wolf (7. Juni 2010)

Scheint ja das nach den Risern das nächste "must have" zu sein - ein Kettenblatt vorne bei Absalon, Fumic, Kabush, Kurschat...

Kann man gar nicht oft genug wiederholen - der beste xc thread ever!


----------



## Domme02 (7. Juni 2010)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Scheint ja das nach den Risern das nächste "must have" zu sein - ein Kettenblatt vorne bei Absalon, Fumic, Kabush, Kurschat...


naja würde ich nicht sagen. Einen Riser kann jeder fahren aber nur ein Kettenblatt....das können nur Leute mit richtig bumbs in den Waden und außerdem geht das auch nicht auf jeder Rennstrecke. Bei vielen Wechseln zwischen Uphill und auch mal flachen Tempogebolze ist das gänzlich ungeeignet. Bei einer Elite- Strecke wie zb. Heubach geht es hingegen nur hoch oder runter. Was dazwischen gibts nicht. Also reicht ein Blatt.
Mich würde nur mal interessieren wie viel Zähne zb. das Blatt von Absalon hat....


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Juni 2010)

sieht auf'm foto nach 39 zähnen aus...


----------



## Stronglight (7. Juni 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Viel heftiger find ich den Porno-Bart von Fontana. Schlimmer geht es kaum.
> Vielen Dank für die super Bilder!


Ein echter Old School Gay eben 

Aber gut das wir in einer toleranten Gesellschaft leben...und zumind. fällt er auf


----------



## SingleLight (7. Juni 2010)

eher "bumbs" in den Oberschenkeln. Aber mit einem 39er kommt man schon viele Sachen hoch, da ja wie man sieht keine Rennradkassette verbaut ist. Bei einem Kettenblatt kannste dann volles Programm schalten. Trotzdem nicht uncool


----------



## Domme02 (8. Juni 2010)

Also mit einem 39er komme ich auf keinen fall jeden berg hoch und auf keinen Fall über eine WeltcupStrecke! Das sind ja doch nochmal ganz andere Verhältnisse da.


----------



## singlestoph (8. Juni 2010)

früher mal (als amateur) bin ich die langstreckenrennen in den alpen mit 28/38/48 auf 11-28 gefahren , gabs nicht anders ausser man konnte sich xtr leisten ...
hat auch gereicht

39 auf 11-36 find ich nicht so schlimm , die rennendauern ja auch keine 5-8 stunden

erschreckend ist eher wie selten die buben wahrscheinlich die ganz kleinen gänge dann brauchen


----------



## Schmal (12. Juni 2010)

...... dass die jungs mit einem blatt oder eben mit 2fach überall hoch kommen - daran hat man sich ja mittlerweile gewöhnt und wird auch akzeptiert; 

- ich stell mir eher die frage ob und wie das in flacheren passagen oder schnelleren bergabpassagen ausreichen soll?!? 

sicher gibts schnellere und weniger schnelle kurse, aber zum gewissen teil sind solche stücke doch überall drin?! 

mangels erfahrung keine ahnung wie viel kmh man mit 39/11 hinbekommt

- ggf gibts da eine art 'stille übereinkunft' und sozusagen indirektes tempolimit - größer wird nicht gefahren, also ist in entsprechenden passagen auch niemand schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (12. Juni 2010)

bahnfahrer fahren sechstagerennen mit 52:16 was 3,25:1 ergibt
kürzere rennen ev. etwas grösser (50kmh/schnitte bei zugegeben sehr hoher trittfrequenz)
irgendwer kann sicher ausrechnen wie schnell man treten muss um zb 40kmh mit dem mtb und 39:11 ....

39:11 ist 3,54:1  radumfang wird nicht viel anders sein 26x2,1" im vergleich zu 700x20mm

ich weiss halt nicht was mehr nervt im gelände: der rollwiderstand, die geschwindigkeit oder der luftwiderstand bei geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 40km/h 
die längeren kurbeln sind sicher auch nit ganz so praktisch um hohe trittfrequenzen zu fahren

aber ich denke mal das reicht weit

strassensprinter fahren dann wahrscheinlich 53:11 bei tempo 70 aber da ist dann der untergrund glatt und es geht meistens geradeaus ...


----------



## Stronglight (12. Juni 2010)

Das wird sicherlich irgendwann soweit sein, dass man blöd angeguckt wird, wenn man mit ner 3 fach Kurbel am Start steht, dann gilt 3-fach (ähnlich wie beim Rennrad) etwas für Schlaffis oder Rentner 

Ich jedenfalls bleibe bei 3-fach da ich auch Marathons fahre, und nach 4 Std. keine 20% Steigungen über Stock und Stein mehr auf den mittleren hoch komme...man muss ja auch nicht jeden Sch*** mitmachen  

Aber klar, wenn ich nur CC fahren würde, daaann....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Albstadt hat bei mir an diesem Wochenende leider nicht geklappt. Weiter geht es also erst wieder nach den beiden Worldcups in Champéry und Val Di Sole.

Daher ist von meiner Seite an dieser Stelle erstmal SOMMERPAUSE!

Bis dahin!

Pete


----------



## swift daddy (14. Juni 2010)

un dabei hatten wir uns schon alle auf neues Material gefreut    schade drum

Dann ma verdiente Sommerpause


----------



## tinnes (14. Juni 2010)

Seitdem der Fumic ein vernünftiges Fahrrad hat, fährt der vorne mit.

Oder liegt es daran, das sein Bruder nicht mehr dabei ist?


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Juni 2010)

Nee der trägt Mavic Schuhe))


----------



## singlestoph (14. Juni 2010)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Das wird sicherlich irgendwann soweit sein, dass man blöd angeguckt wird, wenn ....



irgendeiner tut das immer ... ist mir langsam egal 
ich fahr wenigstens ab und zu ein rennen und guck nicht nur zu


----------



## badbushido (15. Juni 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Albstadt hat bei mir an diesem Wochenende leider nicht geklappt. Weiter geht es also erst wieder nach den beiden Worldcups in Champéry und Val Di Sole.
> 
> ...



Schade, wir hatten uns extra für die Fotografen hübsch angezogen.
Pete, toller Fred, bitte mach weiter so


----------



## RSG_GR (17. Juni 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Nee der trägt Mavic Schuhe))



Hat er auch schon letztes Jahr getragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rappsbanane (23. Juni 2010)

@petejupp: diese Sommerpause macht mich fertig. ;-) 
Hast Du nicht was für zwischendurch?! Wie wärs mit einem "Race-Classics" (10 Jahre +) oder so?


----------



## Domme02 (5. Juli 2010)

laaaaaaangweilig......nichts los im Moment im CC-rennzirkus

ich hebe den vorherigen post nochmal hervor (meinetwegen auch irgendwelche andere Bilder):


Rappsbanane schrieb:


> @petejupp: diese Sommerpause macht mich fertig. ;-)
> Hast Du nicht was für zwischendurch?! Wie wärs mit einem "Race-Classics" (10 Jahre +) oder so?


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juli 2010)

Hier gibts was zu Knipsen, ist nicht BL oder WC aber immerhin
Am WE ist in Pracht großes CC Spektakel !!! 
www.Rheinland-MTB-Cup.de

Vorbereitungs Rennen zur DM.


----------



## Limit83 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Petejupp,

nicht bei DM gewesen?

Gruß


----------



## mr.j0e (23. Juli 2010)

muss bestimmt erst sortieren weil das sonst den Traffic sprengen würde :-D


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Albstadt hat bei mir an diesem Wochenende leider nicht geklappt. Weiter geht es also erst wieder nach den beiden Worldcups in Champéry und Val Di Sole.
> 
> ...



Wie ist das Wetter in Champery?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Juli 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie ist das Wetter in Champery?



http://www.zoover.de/schweiz/wallis-kanton/champery/wetter;)


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Juli 2010)

ich habe das starke gefühl, dass wir wieder viele Bilder von der süßen Willow bekommen werden....
derzeit an 3ter Stelle....


----------



## Renn Maus (25. Juli 2010)

zumindest hat sie sich wieder sexy in scene gesetzt.
Wird wohl der dritte Platz werden.... :

http://freecaster.tv/live/uci-mtb-world-cup-xco-2010/1011053/uci-mtb-world-cup-xco-4-champery


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Juli 2010)

aber bitte auch die Emily nicht vergessen...danke


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

viele Gruesse an die Daheimgebliebenen aus Val Di Sole. Nach dem Weltcup in der Schweiz sind wir gestern in Italien eingetroffen. Die Weltelite faellt so langsam aber sicher in das kleine Oertchen ein und die Praeparierung der Weltcupstrecke ist in vollem Gange. Morgen werden wir mal testen, ob die Jungs hier auch alles richtig machen, und zwar dann, wenn wir die Strecke mal abfahren. 

Hinsichtlich aussagekraeftiger Bilder von den beiden Rennen muesst ihr euch wohl oder uebel noch einige Tage bis zu unserer Rueckkehr gedulden. Und ja: wir haben natuerlich auch wieder jede Menge Pics von Willow und Co. mit im Gepaeck!!!

Bis spaeter!

Pete


----------



## Tracer (27. Juli 2010)

ich freu mich schon!


----------



## onkeldueres (27. Juli 2010)

Jetzt gehts lohoos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreismann (27. Juli 2010)

alle sind schon heiß auf Bilder.....und die machen noch an der Strecke rum...

mann oh mann,Gas geben und den Cappuccino schneller schlürfen....


----------



## dre (28. Juli 2010)

und diese Bikerin die meine nennt sich Maja, kleine freche ....... alle lieben Maja, Maja, Maja


----------



## Rumas (29. Juli 2010)

Wäre schön auch mal Fotos von den Deutschen Mädels zu sehen...  auch wenn Sie "noch" nicht ganz vorne mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (31. Juli 2010)

Ohh man(n)...was freu ich mich auf neue Bilder


----------



## il_renano (1. August 2010)

Und Maja gebührt die Eröffnung des Reigens:

1. Akt in Champéry:


----------



## Nordpol (2. August 2010)

...oh oh oh, wenn petejupp sieht das du hier bilder in seinen thread stellst...


----------



## Scaler94 (2. August 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...oh oh oh, wenn petejupp sieht das du hier bilder in seinen thread stellst...



Der darf das 
Guck ein paar Seiten zurück.
Hat schon mal Bilder reingestellt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. August 2010)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das, was euch in Kürze erwartet:

Die Sieger von Champéry











und von Val Di Sole











Ich bitte noch um ein wenig Geduld, eine Vielzahl von Bildern muss zunächst sondiert werden ....


----------



## Vaena (2. August 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>



Alter Falter, krasse Muskulatur    kein Gramm Fett, der kann echt nurnoch an seinem Bike Gewicht sparen 

Edit sagt: *ups*  mit dem account meiner Freundin gepostet ... 
greetz swift_daddy


----------



## dre (2. August 2010)

il_renano schrieb:


>



... die sieht auch eingesaut gut aus.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. August 2010)

Ja und schoene Beine hat sie!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2010)

Worldcup ChampÃ©ry 2010 â Elite Frauen

Nach dieser elendlangen Sommerpause (ok, es gab das ein oder andere Bundesligarennen, die nationalen und Europameisterschaften, aber was wirklich zÃ¤hlt ist doch der Weltcup, oder?) waren wir sehr froh, endlich wieder unsere Lieblinge zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Offensichtlich beruhte die Freude auf Gegenseitigkeit, wie der Ã¼berwiegende Teil der nachfolgenden Bilder beweist.

Ãberraschenderweise war diese junge Dame aus China mit einem ganzen Gefolge von Landsfrauen mal wieder bei einem Weltcup anwesend

Chengyuan Ren






Mary McConnelough






Hanna Klein






Lene Byberg






Die Lisi






Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont






Emily Batty und ihr Mechaniker Monkey











Katerina Nash






Giorgia Gould






Willow Koerber





Catherine Pendrel






Heather Irmiger






Eva Lechner






Danach war aber wieder hÃ¶chste Konzentration angesagt, schlieÃlich ging es um wichtige Weltcuppunkte!
























































Das Rennen selbst war â nun ja â wenig abwechslungsreich.

Vorne bestimmten Nathalie Schneitter und Eva Lechner vom Team Colnago das Tempo und setzten sich schnell vom Rest des Feldes ab.











Nur die US-Amerikanerin Willow Koerber war in der Lage zu folgen und versuchte verzweifelt, auf unnachahmlich Weise Sichtkontakt zu halten.
















Die MÃ¤dels hatten nicht nur mit dem konditionellen Anspruch der Strecke in ChampÃ©ry zu kÃ¤mpfen, wie hier an dem lÃ¤ngsten und steilsten Anstieg des Kurses:

Julie Bresset






Giorgia Gould






Katerina Nash






Esther SÃ¼ss






Europameisterin Katrin Leumann






Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont






Irina Kalentieva






Lisi Osl






Maja Wloszczowska











Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesja






Elisabeth Brandau






Sondern auch mit dem technischen Anspruch des Weltcupkurses, der nach RegenfÃ¤llen an den Tagen zuvor noch hÃ¶her geworden war.

Selbst eine absolute AusnahmekÃ¶nnerin wie Irina Kalentieva geriet an ihre Grenzen











Sabine Spitz






Gunn-Rita






Laura Turpijn






Die Colnago-Girls











Willow











Katrin Leumann






Emily






Willow






Julie Bresset






Lisi Osl











Irinchen liegt schon wieder im Dreck und wird zu allem ÃberfluÃ anschlieÃend auch noch unbeabsichtigt von Marielle Saner-Guinchard Ã¼ber den Haufen gefahren






Maja






Wenigstens war die wichtige Nahrungs- und FlÃ¼ssigkeitsversorgung gewÃ¤hrleistet


































































WÃ¤hrend Nathalie Schneitter Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigt von GlÃ¼cksgefÃ¼hlen ausgelassen nicht nur ihren ersten Weltcupsieg, sondern auch gemeinsam mit Teamkollegin Eva Lechner den Doppelerfolg des Colnago-Teams feiert und Willow Koerber als Dritte fair gratuliert


































































lecken die Geschlagenen ihre unÃ¼bersehbaren Wunden









































Julie Bresset â erneut Siegerin der U23-Wertung vor Tanja Zakelj und Emily Batty
















Die strahlende Siegerin Nathalie Schneitter und das Gesamtpodium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (3. August 2010)

DANKE, DANKE, DANKE...... DAS WARTEN HAT EIN ENDE!!!!

Wie immer tolle Bilder

Top


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. August 2010)

Dankeschoen!

Also diese Colnagoaner....tz....tz......tz........


----------



## dre (3. August 2010)

Bingo.....

...und vielen herzlichen Dank.


----------



## onkeldueres (3. August 2010)

Isch glaubsch isch ddräume.Widder suberschöne Bilder


----------



## Gz007 (3. August 2010)

Die Schneitter hat ja mal ein paar Keulen dran


----------



## bene94 (3. August 2010)

Und die Emily ist einfach hinreisend, wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (3. August 2010)

Schöne Fotos 

Champéry scheint ja ein heftiger Kurs zu sein wenn man die Fotos von dem Wurzeldownhill sieht....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. August 2010)

Vor den Fotos der Herren hier schon mal ein kleiner Ausblick in bewegten Bildern:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLsip6ipEYU"]YouTube- XC World Cup ChampÃ©ry 2010, Multivan Merida Biking Team[/nomedia]


----------



## dreismann (3. August 2010)

Habt Ihr bemerkt wie cool die Emily mitn Effenberg bremst??

Da brauchst scho Gefühl im Finger 

Danke für die wie immer Hammerbilder


----------



## sushijamamoto (4. August 2010)

Danke für die vielen Stunden Arbeit! 
Sensationelle Bilder und Eindrücke, da fühlt man(n)
sich wie Live dabei.


----------



## klandestino (4. August 2010)

chapeau, chapeau, chapeau. 
Sowohl an pete für seine hingebungsvolle Arbeit, als auch an die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer, die sich bei jedem Rennen Kämpfe liefern, die wiederum von pete aufgefangen und von uns bestaunt werden..


Strecke war wohl wirklich sehr herausfordernd...Krasse Wurzelpassagen

Auf dem YT Vid brettert der José ordentlich durch...He worrrrks everrry day forrr his salarrry... 

Hach, da bekommt man echt Lust, sein Bike unter den Hintern zu schnallen und abzudüsen..

Danke Petejupp!

LG

--
Wo finde ich das video, wo josé den satz (Everyday I work for my salary) loslässt?


----------



## ScottErda (4. August 2010)

Petejupp: Mal wieder super Bilder!!! Einfach Klasse wie viel Arbeit, Zeit und sicherlich auch Geld da rein steckst!
Danke Danke Danke




klandestino schrieb:


> Hach, da bekommt man echt Lust, sein Bike unter den Hintern zu schnallen und abzudüsen..


Just do it!



klandestino schrieb:


> Wo finde ich das video, wo josé den satz (Everyday I work for my salary) loslässt?



Hier der Link zum Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr4_4v3PKkY"]YouTube- XC World Cup Offenburg 2010, Multivan Merida Biking Team[/nomedia]


----------



## Domme02 (4. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die super Bilder!!!

Vielen Dank auch für die Bilder aus dem Downhill, top!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. August 2010)

Worldcup Champéry 2010  Elite Männer

Leider hatten wir vor dem Start der Männer nur wenig Zeit, um eine Vielzahl von Bildern der Startvorbereitungen zu schießen, deshalb hier nur ein paar Einblicke:

Jose Antonio Hermida






Julien Absalon im gewohnten Outfit und der Startnummer 1






Weltmeister Nino Schurter






Manuel Fumic






Auch die Männer mussten teilweise vom Rad  entweder wegen des hohen Verkehrsaufkommens bei einem riesigen Starterfeld, oder aber wegen der teilweise tiefsandigen Streckenverhältnisse im hinteren Teil des Kurses.









































In der zweiten Runde setzte sich zunächst eine vierköpfige Spitzengruppe, bestehend aus Florian Vogel, Burry Stander, Julien Absalon und Nino Schurter, vom Rest des Feldes ab. Die Bilder liefern leider in keiner Weise einen Eindruck darüber, mit welchem Tempo die Herren diesen steilsten Anstieg des Kurses unter die Räder brachten. Wahnsinn!











Nino Schurter kehrte als erster auf dem anschließenden Downhill, der mit fiesen Wurzeln und fetten Wackersteinen gespickt war, in unser Sichtfeld zurück. Dicht gefolgt von seinem Widersacher Julien Absalon.
















Der frisch gebackene Europameister Jaroslav Kulhavy auf dem Vormarsch zu seinem besten Weltcupresultat (Platz 2), im Schlepptau Mathias Flückiger, der im Laufe des Rennens ebenfalls unter die Top 5 fahren sollte.











Christoph Sauser gelang eines seiner besseren Rennen, welches auf Platz 7 endete. Der neue spanische Meister Sergio Mantecon Gutierrez wurde 11.











Der bedauernswerte deutsche Meister Moritz Milatz musste das Rennen schon früh wegen muskulärer Probleme beenden und war untröstlich.











In der dritten Runde kehrte das weiße Trikot des Weltcupführenden an der Spitze liegend zurück. Absalon schien mit einer schnellen Runde für klare Verhältnisse sorgen zu wollen.






Die Verfolger Florian Vogel, Burry Stander, Jaroslav Kulhavy und Nino Schurter





















Dahinter Mathias Flückiger und Christoph Sauser











Und noch ein Stück weiter zurück Todd Wells, Jose Antonio Hermida und Manuel Fumic
















Jose´s verbliebene Teamkollegen Rudy Van Houts im Trikot des niederländischen Meisters und Jochen Käß aus Deutschland











Florian Vogel lag in der vorletzten Runde plötzlich in Front. Dicht gefolgt von Jaroslav Kulhavy.











Dahinter, um ein paar Sekunden distanziert, das schweizer Doppel mit Schurter und Flückiger.






Absalon nur noch auf Platz 5 (möglicherweise hat der Mann in letzter Zeit wenig Schlaf, Grund wird später nachgeliefert), aber niemals aufgebend!
















Christoph Sauser 






Maxime Marotte, der mit einer feinen Leistung auf Platz 8 ins Ziel kam.






Todd Wells auf seinem 29er Specialized






Der spanische Meister und sein Vorgänger






Florian Vogel konnte seinen ärgsten Verfolger Kulhavy in der letzten Runde um 11 Sekunden distanzieren und feierte im Ziel ausgelassen mit seinem Mentor und Mountainbikelegende Thomas Frischknecht sowie seinem Teamkollegen Nino Schurter, der das Rennen als Dritter beendete.


























Hier die mögliche Ursache für Absalon´s Schwächeanfall. Immerhin ist der Mann kürzlich Vater geworden! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!











Gleich beim ersten Weltcupeinsatz des neuen Scott 899 wurde das Scott Swisspowerteam als beste Mannschaft geehrt.






Zum zweiten Mal in seiner Karriere bei einem Weltcuprennen der Herren Elite ganz oben auf dem Treppchen  Florian Vogel






Und das Gesamtpodium


----------



## Beorn (4. August 2010)

Danke, dass Du die Ladezeiten mit Wahnsinnsbildern in die Höhe treibst


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. August 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du die Ladezeiten mit Wahnsinnsbildern in die Höhe treibst



Keine Ursache. Ich bereite meinen Mitmenschen gerne eine Freude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (4. August 2010)

das gelingt dir auch immer sehr gut!

*thx!*


----------



## Groudon (4. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> das gelingt dir auch immer sehr gut!
> 
> *thx!*


 

Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Profi's beim MTB so verdienen. Hab heute gelesen, dass Contador kommende 2 Jahre jeweils 5 Millionen / Jahr verdient und das ist ja nicht übel. Aber der ist ja jetzt auch der neue Star am Himmerl. Wie ist es bei den MTBern?


----------



## chrikoh (4. August 2010)

DANKE!!!


----------



## Marc B (4. August 2010)

Mal bewegte Bilder aus Offenburg - Topeak-Ergon-Video:

[f]dj0xMDEyNjk4JmM9MTAwMDAwNg[/f]


----------



## Christian Back (5. August 2010)

Die Herren sind aber besser rasiert als manche Damen... 

Ansonsten, sehr schön!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. August 2010)

Und als kleine Einstimmung vor dem noch kommenden Upload der Bilder vom WC in Val Di Sole:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMV8bseG-TU"]YouTube- âªXC World Cup Val di Sole 2010, Multivan Merida Bikingâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## cluso (6. August 2010)

Finde ja Frau Dahle sitzt sehr elegant auf ihrem Rad. Eine Augenweide.




Und interessant bei den Herren ohne Handschuhe.


(Hmm, das Aufsteigen im Crosserstil muss ich auch mal üben...  ).


----------



## invincible (7. August 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Worldcup Champéry 2010  Elite Frauen
> 
> Nathalie Schneitter



Alter Schalter! Dann lieber 2te und nicht die Beine von Nathalie Schneittler - (als Mädel)!


----------



## onkeldueres (8. August 2010)

Ist das ein neidischer Blick auf den ersten Platz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (8. August 2010)

invincible schrieb:


> Alter Schalter! Dann lieber 2te und nicht die Beine von Nathalie Schneittler - (als Mädel)!



signed


----------



## onkeldueres (9. August 2010)

Petejupp.Warst du in St.Wendel?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. August 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Petejupp.Warst du in St.Wendel?



Nö. Habe stattdessen ausgiebig mein neues Giant Anthem X Advanced SL 0 eingefahren!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. August 2010)

Vor der Nachlese des Worldcups in Val Di Sole und zu Ehren der weniger vorne platzierten Fahrer, deren Leistungen aber ebenfalls nicht hoch genug eingeschätzt werden können: Bilder von Gesichtern, entstanden an einem der erbarmungslosesten Anstiege des Weltcupkurses in Italien


----------



## Spaltinho (9. August 2010)

Dieser Faden ist super, Petejupp !
Könntest du eventuell zu den Rennen jeweils noch 1 - 2 Fotos von den Bikes zeigen ?
Das wäre klasse, um auch mal die unterschiedlichen Set-ups vergleichen zu können.
Du hast das ja teilweise schon gemacht. (Bsp. mit der 1-fach Kurbel, etc.)

Gruß


----------



## .t1mo (9. August 2010)

Sehr schön eingefangen, die Gesichtskrämpfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sushijamamoto (9. August 2010)

weiss jemand was das für ein radcomputer ist auf bild 3 mit startnummer 47


----------



## Foen (9. August 2010)

Dem Trikot und dem Bau des Radcomputers zur Folge, SRM.


----------



## sushijamamoto (9. August 2010)

Foen schrieb:


> Dem Trikot und dem Bau des Radcomputers zur Folge, SRM.



perfekt, danke!


----------



## sweep (9. August 2010)

Was hat der Giant-Fahrer mit der pinken Brille denn für geile Hörnchen? 
Sieht mal sehr aussergewöhnlich aus


----------



## onkeldueres (9. August 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nö. Habe stattdessen ausgiebig mein neues Giant Anthem X Advanced SL 0 eingefahren!



Willkommen im Club.Habe gestern das 2011er kurz gefahren.Jetzt mit XTR


----------



## bene94 (9. August 2010)

Danke, für diese wundervollen Gesichter!
So sollst sein und nicht anders.


----------



## Scaler94 (9. August 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.Habe gestern das 2011er kurz gefahren.Jetzt mit XTR



Wieso das traurige Gesicht?
Ein Kumpel von mir findet die neue XTR wesentlich besser als die XX.
Hatte schon viele Defekte mit der XX bei Rennen.


----------



## sweep (9. August 2010)

Aber meinst du, dass J.-N. mit der neuen XTR zufriedener wär? 
Da Shimano auch auf 10fach umsteigt bleiben doch die Nachteile wie schmutzanfällige Kassette und schmale Kette...

Gruss Markus (und nochmal en dickes Lob an Petejupp von mir !)


----------



## onkeldueres (9. August 2010)

Nein.Bezieht sich eher auf den Hauch der Individualität.Ich finde das hat die XX eher,ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Renn Maus (10. August 2010)

@sushijamamoto: Könnte ein Computer für die SRM Wattmessung sein?!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaler94 (10. August 2010)

sweep schrieb:


> Aber meinst du, dass J.-N. mit der neuen XTR zufriedener wär?
> Da Shimano auch auf 10fach umsteigt bleiben doch die Nachteile wie schmutzanfällige Kassette und schmale Kette...
> 
> Gruss Markus (und nochmal en dickes Lob an Petejupp von mir !)



Ei de Jan Nils is die neue XTR ja schon gefahren und fand sie wesentlich besser.
Außerdem fahren doch schon viele mit 10-fach Ketten ohne Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. August 2010)

Worldcup Val Di Sole 2010 â Elite Frauen

Kleines AnekdÃ¶tchen zu Beginn: hatten wir nicht einigermaÃen groÃspurig angekÃ¼ndigt, dass wir in der Woche vor dem Worldcup wÃ¤hrend unseres Aufenthaltes dort mal kurz die Strecke abfahren wÃ¼rden? Nun ja, wir sind klÃ¤glich gescheitert! Am immensen konditionellen Anspruch des Kurses und an unseren mangelhaften technischen FÃ¤higkeiten. Aber das nur am Rande.

Kurz zur Erinnerung: nach dem Weltcup in ChampÃ©ry hatte das weiÃe Trikot der WeltcupfÃ¼hrenden schon wieder eine neue Besitzerin, die eigens fÃ¼r ihr Heimrennen ein schÃ¶nes neues Bike zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt bekam.

Die Rede ist von Eva Lechner, die sich hier gerade mit der Dame unterhÃ¤lt, die ihr das Leaderjersey nach dem Rennen gleich wieder wegschnappen sollte.

















Vor dem Start wurde viel gezwirbelt und gedehnt


























Es war heiÃ im Val Di Sole. In brÃ¼tender Mittagshitze warteten die Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen darauf, dass es endlich losgehen wÃ¼rde.

Irina Kalentieva











Katerina Nash











Georgia Gould






Willow Koerber
















Maja Wloczscowska
















Heather Irmiger











Lisi Osl






Nathalie Schneitter






Willow Koerber fÃ¼hrte das Feld nach der kurzen EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde in den ersten Umlauf. Doch bereits vor dem hÃ¶llisch steilen Anstieg im hinteren Teil der Strecke hatte Catherine Pendrel die FÃ¼hrung Ã¼bernommen.





















Die Strecke hÃ¤tte den KletterqualitÃ¤ten von Lisi Osl eigentlich entgegenkommen mÃ¼ssen, doch die Weltcupgesamtsiegerin des Vorjahres wurde lediglich 19.






In der zweiten Runde â Catherine Pendrel ist bereits entschwunden â tauchte Maja Wloczszowska an zweiter Stelle auf.






Dahinter Katerina Nash






Giorgia Gould






Irina Kalentieva






Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont






Eva Lechner






Tanja Zakelj (Siegerin der U23-Wertung in Abwesenheit von Julie Bresset)






Heather Irmiger











Blaza Klemencic






Lisi Osl






An einer der zahlreichen fiesen und steilen Rampen steht den MÃ¤dels die Qual ins Gesicht geschrieben.

Catherine Pendrel fÃ¼hrt nur noch ganz knapp vor Maja.











Katerina Nash vor Katherine Compton (wo kam die eigentlich her?) und Irina Kalentieva
















Schneitter, PrÃ©mont, Lechner, Saner-Guinchard und Osl


























WÃ¤hrend Emily Batty auf dem Weg zum 2. Platz der U23-Wertung war, geriet Elisabeth Brandau als beste deutsche Fahrerin (Platz 28) kurz aus dem Tritt.











Hier EindrÃ¼cke aus einer technisch sehr anspruchsvollen Sektion, die geprÃ¤gt war durch armdickes Wurzelwerk, fette Wackersteine und einen extrem staubigen, lockeren Untergrund.































Maja Wloczszowska gelang es in der letzten Runde, Catherine Pendrel zu Ã¼berholen und im Ziel um 5 Sekunden zu distanzieren. Sie war damit die 5. unterschiedliche Siegerin im 5. Rennen. Irina Kalentieva nimmt als Dritte die GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche der beiden erstplatzierten Fahrerinnen entgegen.


























Die Luna Chix (Catherine Pendrel, Giorgia Gould und Katerina Nash) im Ziel, mal wieder bestes Team in der Damenwertung!


























Maja, Esther SÃ¼ss (7.), Irina und Emily


























Die Siegerinnen der U23-Wertung Tanja Zakelj, Emily Batty und Annie Last






Bestes Damenteam: Luna Pro






Siegerehrung der Damen Elite mit der glÃ¼cklichen Gewinnerin Maja Wloczszowska































Und Catherine Pendrel - erneut FÃ¼hrende in der Gesamtwertung vor dem letzten Rennen in Windham (USA)


----------



## Gorth (10. August 2010)

Ist das eine optische Täuschung oder ist das Vorderrad auf dem letzten Bild tatsächlich größer als das Hinterrad?


----------



## Fezza (10. August 2010)

Geil!!! DANKE!!!

Ich glaub, ich muss die neue XTR bestellen und freue mich, dass GEAX-Reifen vorne sind


----------



## Tracer (10. August 2010)

Petejupp, vielen dank für die tolle Bilder!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. August 2010)

Fand ich einfach ein geiles Bild!


----------



## hhninja81 (13. August 2010)

Hat der Werner Faust von Topeak Ergon da etwa einen Carbon Sonnenschirm um der Irina Schatten zu spenden??? Leichtbauwahnsinn

Super Bilder, danke!!


----------



## zeY (13. August 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Worldcup Champéry 2010  Elite Männer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Griffe das sind ?  Sind das auch die gleichen, die man öfter in rot sieht ??


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2010)

http://esigrips.com/

habe 1x die racers und 1x die chunky grips.
top teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeY (13. August 2010)

danke, sind zwar vom gewicht nicht so der renner aber sehen echt vielversprechend aus...


----------



## pass (14. August 2010)

Dann nutze ich die gelegenheit mal und frag mal nach 
Gibt es vll ne liste oder ne Webseite wo alle diese Wettkämpfe aufgelistet sind oder kann man mir gute sachen nennen interresiert mich würd sowas gerne mal mit fahren


----------



## Marius210686 (14. August 2010)

hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die profi cc mtb ihr mtb fahren, bis sie ein neues dahin gestellt bekommen ?nur so interesse halber mal .


----------



## Stronglight (14. August 2010)

sweep schrieb:


> Was hat der Giant-Fahrer mit der pinken Brille denn für geile Hörnchen?
> Sieht mal sehr aussergewöhnlich aus



Die Dinger von dem Bike finde ich geil  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL75bTwFYsY"]YouTube- SRAM XX HDTV Gripshift 10 Fach Speed  ESP 2011 Twister Drehgriff Grip Shift XO X0 carbon custom[/nomedia]
 Die von dem Typ find' ich irgendiwe ein wenig klotzig 
naja, ist ja wie immer Geschmackssache und zudem auch nicht Thema hier...


----------



## cluso (14. August 2010)

Interessant finde ich ja das es auch Fahrer(innen) gibt ohne Handschuhe.


(Spannend bei den Ladies das es keine überragende Athletin gibt sondern eine 
breite Spitze von denen "jede" gewinnen kann).


----------



## jmr-biking (15. August 2010)

pass schrieb:


> Dann nutze ich die gelegenheit mal und frag mal nach
> Gibt es vll ne liste oder ne Webseite wo alle diese Wettkämpfe aufgelistet sind oder kann man mir gute sachen nennen interresiert mich würd sowas gerne mal mit fahren



Gugst du hier: www.uci.ch Da musst du schon Profi sein. 

Für Hobbyfahrer und Anfänger: beim Bund Deutscher Radfahrer bdr: www.rad-net.de

Kleinere lokale CC-Cups sollte für den Anfang mal reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitti (15. August 2010)

Danke Petejupp ohne Dich würden  uns nicht diese super Bilder hier zusehen bekommen.
Was die Mädels so leisten ist schon erstaunlich. 
 Danke


----------



## jjules (16. August 2010)

Nicht nur die Leistung der Mädels ist beeindruckend,
ich find auch die des Fotografen ziemlich gut. Ist sicher auch ein Knochenjob immer so nah an der Rennstrecke zu sein und im richtigen Moment am richtigen Ort... weiter so  und vielen Dank!


----------



## pass (16. August 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gugst du hier: www.uci.ch Da musst du schon Profi sein.
> 
> Für Hobbyfahrer und Anfänger: beim Bund Deutscher Radfahrer bdr: www.rad-net.de
> 
> Kleinere lokale CC-Cups sollte für den Anfang mal reichen.



Was sind CC-Cups ?!?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. August 2010)

pass schrieb:


> Was sind CC-Cups ?!?



CC = Cross Country


----------



## pass (16. August 2010)

Okay Danke und noch ne kurtze frage gibt es bestimmte cc-cups die man am anfang mitfahren soll bzw kann die gut sind?!


----------



## Athabaske (16. August 2010)

pass schrieb:


> Was sind CC-Cups ?!?





Ein Schelm wer sich böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2010)

@ pass

dieser thread ist für bilder gedacht und nicht zur beantwortung von irgendwelchen fragen!

da du aus duisburg kommst, wären der rheinland-mtb-cup und der nrw-cup was für dich.
infos findest du ganz leicht per google.
fahr da erstmal mit und guck wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## pass (16. August 2010)

mhh okay sry für die Störung  und ein dankeschön


----------



## Athabaske (17. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ...dieser thread ist für bilder gedacht und nicht zur beantwortung von irgendwelchen fragen!...


...oh, ein Hüter der wahren Lehre!

Aber Detaildiskussionen um den rosa Gripshift-Griff von Emily sind erlaubt?

Komisch, der TE hat auf die (zugegeben etwas unreflektierte) Frage doch selbst geantwortet - scheinbar hat er kein Problem damit.

Weiter so.


----------



## dreismann (17. August 2010)

Die Emily is ja auch jede Diskussion wert......
(Könnt jedes mal brüllen so was zu verfolgen)


Ein Glück für alle die sich an diesem Thread erfreuen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. August 2010)

Rechtzeitig vor dem hoch spannenden Finale am kommenden Wochenende in Windham/USA hier die Rückschau auf die Ereignisse des Herrenrennens in Val Di Sole, die dazu führten, dass Nino Schurter mit einem Vorsprung von nur 26 Punkten auf Julien Absalon in das letzte Weltcuprennen der Saison geht.

Fangen wir mal mit der deutschen Delegation an:

Zurück im Weltcupzirkus, nach einigermaßen überstandener Rippenverletzung Wolfram Kurschat







Moritz Milatz, der sein (bisher) bestes Weltcupergebnis in dieser Saison erzielen sollte






Manuel Fumic











Burry Stander






Jaroslav Kulhavy






Lokalmatador Marco Aurelio Fontana, der bisher bei jedem Rennen mit einer anderen Gesichtsbehaarung aufgetaucht ist






Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos, der seinen Rasierer beim Weltcup eine Woche zuvor in Champéry vergessen hatte






Hauptdarsteller des Rennens sollten jedoch diese Herren hier sein. Ein einsamer Franzose






Gegen eine ganze Armada schweizer Spitzenfahrer, wie zum Beispiel

Florian Vogel











Nino Schurter











Ralph Näf






Mathias Flückiger






Gleich nach dem Start übernahm Jaroslav Kulhavy das Kommando, dicht gefolgt von Florian Vogel, Nino Schurter und Julien Absalon knapp dahinter.


























Sowie die weiteren Verfolger.











Als es zum ersten Mal in einen der erbarmungslosesten Anstiege des Kurses ging hatte sich eine Spitzengruppe, bestehend aus Vogel, Schurter, Absalon und Hermida gebildet, mit Mathias Flückiger in Sichtweite.











Ralph Näf, Burry Stander und Jaroslav Kulhavy versuchten Anschluß zu halten, im Hintergrund Standers Teamkollege Christoph Sauser, der hier vor 2 Jahren seinen größten Triumph erringen konnte und Weltmeister wurde




















Jochen Käß vor Teamkollege Rudy van Houts und Marco Aurelio Fontana











Wolfram Kurschat hatte schwer zu kämpfen. Der Teufelskerl fuhr auf dieser Wahnsinnstrecke tatsächlich vorne Einfach!











Zweite Runde, gleiches Bild, die Führungsgruppe in unveränderter Zusammensetzung


























Moritz Milatz auf dem Vormarsch






Manuel Fumic






Fabian Giger






Hier einige Bilder, die den technischen Anspruch der Strecke verdeutlichen






















































































In der Zwischenzeit musste sich Absalon an der Spitze gleich drei Schweizern erwehren. Erst als Mathias Flückiger dem hohen Tempo Tribut zollen musste, blieben noch zwei Eidgenossen übrig: Nino Schurter und Florian Vogel. Nur durch Sekundenabstände getrennt ging es im Windschatten in die vorletzte Runde, in der die beiden schweizer Teamkameraden versuchten ein taktisches Rennen zu fahren und Absalon zu zermürben. Diese Rechnung ging jedoch nur zum Teil auf, da auch Florian Vogel im letzten Umlauf nicht mehr zu folgen im Stande war. Kurz vor der Feed Zone gelang dem amtierenden Weltmeister die entscheidende Attacke: in dem anschließenden Kurvengeschlängel war ein erneutes Überholen nicht mehr möglich, so dass Absalon bereits zum dritten Mal im Zielsprint gegen Schurter der Unterlegene war.


































































Die unbarmherzige Hitze und der aufgewirbelte Staub hatten sich in die gezeichneten Gesichter der Fahrer eingebrannt































Da half nur Eines: Wasser marsch!











Die Siegerehrung der U23-Wertung mit Mathias Flückiger als erneutem Sieger






Bestes Team: das Multivan Merida Biking Team






Siegerehrung Herren Elite  vier Schweizer, ein Franzose






Nino Schurter  neuer Weltcupgesamtführender mit 26 Punkten Vorsprung auf Julien Absalon











Die Führenden der beiden Gesamtwertungen  Nino Schurter und Mathias Flückiger


----------



## onkeldueres (23. August 2010)

Einfach nur WELTKLASSE.Damit sind deine Bilder und natürlich die Biker gemeint.Bilder+Kommentare sind echt wie ne Liveübertragung.Wievielter ist Milatz denn nun geworden?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. August 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Einfach nur WELTKLASSE.Damit sind deine Bilder und natürlich die Biker gemeint.Bilder+Kommentare sind echt wie ne Liveübertragung.Wievielter ist Milatz denn nun geworden?



Danke für das Lob. Der Moritz wurde Siebter.


----------



## pass (23. August 2010)

Einfach nur tolle  Bilder also wenn ich mal bilder vom springen oder so brauch nehme ich dich


----------



## Rumas (23. August 2010)

Ist schon interessant zu sehen wie sich Nino Schurter in den letzten Jahren weiterendwickelt hat und jetzt selbst den "Übermenschen" Absalon regelmässig in den Rennen und dem Gesamtweltcup unter Druck setzt.


----------



## Groudon (23. August 2010)

Ich bin gespannt, ob Absalon nächstes Jahr wieder als Dominator zurückkehrt.

Ich will ihn nicht in Schutz nehmen, denn es kann gut sein, dass Schurter ihm mitlerweile einfach durch sein jüngeres Alter usw überlegen ist.

Aber Absalon hat nebenbei auch noch nen kleinen Racke an der Backe, der sicher auch viel Energie ziehen KANN. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## klandestino (5. September 2010)

*José Antonio Hermida hat die UCI Mountain Bike World Championships 2010 gewonnen!* 
Und das mit einem wahnsinns 70er Jahre Porno-Bart..

Felicidades Campeón!


----------



## Stronglight (5. September 2010)

klandestino schrieb:


> *José Antonio Hermida hat die UCI Mountain Bike World Championships 2010 gewonnen!*
> Und das mit einem wahnsinns 70er Jahre Porno-Bart..
> 
> Felicidades Campeón!



Echt, was geht denn da ab in der Weltspitze der eine sieht aus, als wäre er gerade einem Retropornostreifen entsprungen, und der andere wie bei "Gays online" Naja, aber dafür hatte Fumic den besten Zieleinlauf


----------



## klandestino (6. September 2010)

> Naja, aber dafür hatte Fumic den besten Zieleinlauf


Muss ich mal nachschauen, wie er "eingelaufen" ist..Bin neugierig. 
Ja, mit den Bärten haben sie es momentan ein wenig..Der Fulana mit seiner Oliba-Kreation erregt ja auch das ein oder andere Gemüt  
Bilder vom Hermida setze ich natürlich nicht rein, ist logisch.

Sabine Spitz hatte leider als Zweite (glaube ich) einen Schaden am Schaltwerk...Wurde nach 2 Minuten Reparaturarbeit Achte..Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. September 2010)

Ganz frisch aus Mont Sainte Anne:

Die schöne Polin






und der Pistolero






Später mehr!!!


----------



## erkan1984 (7. September 2010)

fehlt nur noch 'n Speckiges Basecap und der sieht aus wie ein Texanischer Viehtrucker.

ich find cool


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. September 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch 'n Speckiges Basecap und der sieht aus wie ein Texanischer Viehtrucker.
> 
> ich find cool



ganz genau so


----------



## ScottErda (7. September 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch 'n Speckiges Basecap und der sieht aus wie ein Texanischer Viehtrucker.
> 
> ich find cool



Ganz meiner Meinung. Ich selber würd so zwar nicht rum laufen, find ich aber besser als der andere (mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein), der mit seinem Bart aussieht wie Wolferine


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. September 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> ...besser als der andere (mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein), der mit seinem Bart aussieht wie Wolferine


du meinst bestimmt den marco aurelio fontana...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2010)

du kennst anscheinend wolferine nicht!

er meint wohl geoff kabush mit seinem backenbart.


ich finde es erschreckend wie viel ps in diesen beinen steckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (8. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> du kennst anscheinend wolferine nicht!
> 
> er meint wohl geoff kabush mit seinem backenbart.
> 
> ...



ach mist 


stimmt ja! 


geoff hat den backenbart...

...hatte gestern net gecheckt, was wolferine ist...



vermutlich auch, weil das eigentlich "WOLVERINE" geschrieben wird 

dachte da, dass wolferine die verniedlichung ist...



...und der fontana hat/hatte ja diesen pornobart...


----------



## dre (11. September 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ganz frisch aus Mont Sainte Anne:
> 
> Die schöne Polin




...sach ich doch.


----------



## Scaler94 (12. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich finde es erschreckend wie viel ps in diesen beinen steckt!



kaum mehr als ein ps


----------



## Lapierrer (15. September 2010)

Petejupp?? was ist los???? so klasse bilder die ganze zeit  aber wo bleiben die nächsten??

Bräuchte dringenst ne Motivation fürs Wochenende 

KLasse bilder, gruß Lapierrer


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2010)

Pete ?? Saalhausen ?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. September 2010)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> Petejupp?? was ist los???? so klasse bilder die ganze zeit  aber wo bleiben die nächsten??
> 
> Bräuchte dringenst ne Motivation fürs Wochenende
> 
> KLasse bilder, gruß Lapierrer



Nur Geduld, geht bald umfangreich weiter. Allerdings gleich mit den Weltmeisterschaften in Kanada, da die Reise nach Windham zum letzten Weltcup leider nicht geklappt hat. Dafür mache ich von der WM in Kanada einen üppigen Bilderupload, der allerdings seine Zeit braucht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. September 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Pete ?? Saalhausen ?



Hallo Flame! Leider nicht. Die WM war mein Höhepunkt und Abschluß für die Saison. Außerdem will ich keinen Tag in diesem Spätsommer/Herbst mehr weggeben und lieber selber fahren!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. September 2010)

Der Höhepunkt der Saison  Die Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften in Mont Sainte Anne in Kanada

Dem Anlass entsprechend lassen wir es hinsichtlich der Quantität des Bilderuploads noch mal richtig krachen.

Fangen wir also an mit Impressionen aus dem Fahrerlager und dem Vorstart.

Der amtierenden Weltmeisterin Irina Kalentieva gebührt der Vortritt. Irinchen hatte zu Gunsten der WM auf den letzten Weltcup in Windham verzichtet. 
















Die Mädels vom Luna Pro Team, von denen Catherine Pendrel als Lokalmatadorin und frisch gebackene Weltcupgesamtsiegerin sicherlich zu einer der Topfavoritinnen zählte.

Catherine Pendrel






Giorgia Gould






Katerina Nash





















Auch folgende Damen hatten das Weltcupfinale in Windham wegen der WM sausen lassen:

Sabine Spitz











Und Maja Wloczszowska






Willow Korber beendete ihre zweifellos stärkste Saison überhaupt als Gesamtzweite des Weltcups und gehörte damit zu einer der Topanwärterinnen auf Edelmetall































Wenn von Willow die Rede ist, dann ist Teamkollegin Heather Irmiger auch nicht fern











So langsam wird´s ernst: wir befinden uns im Vorstartbereich

Blaza Klemencic, die mit einem feinen fünften Rang in Windham aufhorchen ließ











Fuhr ebenfalls eine starke Saison  Eva Lechner für Italien






Ex-Weltmeisterin Marga Fullana aus Spanien






Tereza Hurikova






Irina Kalentieva
















Mary Mc Connelough






Nathalie Schneitter











Lokalmatadorin Marie Hélène Prémont





















Willow mit letzten Einstellungen um sicherzustellen, dass der Einteiler auch wirklich perfekt sitzt


























Die Mädels werden in die Startaufstellung gerufen. Die Gesichtszüge werden angespannter












































































Wenige Minuten vor dem Showdown






Start !!!







































































Wie es danach weiterging erzähle ich euch in Kürze!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. September 2010)

na, schon mal 1A bilder! 



...freue mich schon riesig auf die folgenden! 



vielen, vielen dank!!!


----------



## matsch (16. September 2010)

Super Bilder DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (16. September 2010)

top Bilder mal wieder! Freue mich auf mehr!


----------



## Rumas (16. September 2010)

sehr schöne Fotos, morgen gibt es auf Eurosport um 10 Uhr einen 60 minütige Zusammmenfassung von der WM

petejupp,
hast du auch Fotos vom U23 Damenrennen ?

am WE werde ich mir noch mal einige der Mädels in Saalhausen anschauen, das Damenrennen ist ja extrem gut besetzt

http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/vo...lhausen-mit-osl-coup-und-milatz-hattrick.html

freue mich schon auf ein spannendes Rennen...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. September 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> sehr schöne Fotos, morgen gibt es auf Eurosport um 10 Uhr einen 60 minütige Zusammmenfassung von der WM
> 
> petejupp,
> hast du auch Fotos vom U23 Damenrennen ?
> ...



Vom U23-Rennen gibt´s leider keine Bilder, da waren wir noch auf dem Weg. Danke übrigens für den Tipp mit Eurosport. Wegen Saalhausen: die Bikesportnews ist offensichtlich nicht auf dem letzten Stand der Dinge. Irina Kalentieva z. B. steht schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr auf der Meldeliste (http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/bl/saalhausen/START/START102.HTM). Ich fürchte, dass das BL-Rennen der Damen in Saalhausen eine ziemlich einseitige Spitz/Osl Angelegenheit werden wird.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. September 2010)

Rumas schrieb:


> sehr schöne Fotos, morgen gibt es auf Eurosport um 10 Uhr einen 60 minütige Zusammmenfassung von der WM



Was redet dieser Eurosport-Kommentator nur für einen Schwachsinn?


----------



## hhninja81 (17. September 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Was redet dieser Eurosport-Kommentator nur für einen Schwachsinn?



Die Jungs von Eurosport reden doch immer nur Schwachsinn, egal bei welcher Sportart!!! Schlecht, schlechter, Marcel Reif.... Eurosport


----------



## Rumas (18. September 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Was redet dieser Eurosport-Kommentator nur für einen Schwachsinn?



MTB ist halt nur eine Randsportart und wenn  dann mal was im Fernsehn übertragen wird dann fehlt dem Kommentator halt das Hintergrundwissen oder er hat überhaupt keinen Bezug zu den Sport... aber wenn man die Steinabfahrt gesehen hat, da ist ja kaum ein Mädel ohne Sturz runtergekommen, bei den Herren sah es dann doch schon besser aus...


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. September 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Eurosport reden doch immer nur Schwachsinn, egal bei welcher Sportart!!! Schlecht, schlechter, Marcel Reif.... Eurosport



Egal bei welcher Sportart finde ich jetzt schon übertrieben. Aber wenn DU alles weißt würde ich mich einfach mal dort bewerben. Die bezahlen dich dann bestimmt sehr gut und können auf den ein oder anderen unwissenden Kommentator verzichten.
Ich habe mir die MTB-Übertragung aufgenommen und hab sie auch geschaut. Kommentare waren nicht so toll aber ich war froh daß überhaupt mal wieder was kommt. Wie gesagt Randsportart. Wo sollen die Infos herkommen.
Also die Steinabfahrt war ja sogar zu Fuß kaum zu bewältigen. Für mich auf jeden Fall unfahrbar. Gut, ich verdiene damit ja auch nicht meine Geld. Strecke hatte es aber wohl insgesamt in sich.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## herr.gigs (19. September 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Also die Steinabfahrt war ja sogar zu Fuß kaum zu bewältigen.



Deshalb sollte man sie ja auch fahren höhöhöhö  Denn... Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit


----------



## Lapierrer (19. September 2010)

kann den jemand ders Aufgenommen hatte irgendwo hochladen?? war zu der zeit leider an der Arbeit

Danke Gruß MAx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. September 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Egal bei welcher Sportart finde ich jetzt schon übertrieben. Aber wenn DU alles weißt würde ich mich einfach mal dort bewerben. Die bezahlen dich dann bestimmt sehr gut und können auf den ein oder anderen unwissenden Kommentator verzichten.
> Ich habe mir die MTB-Übertragung aufgenommen und hab sie auch geschaut. Kommentare waren nicht so toll aber ich war froh daß überhaupt mal wieder was kommt. Wie gesagt Randsportart. Wo sollen die Infos herkommen.
> Also die Steinabfahrt war ja sogar zu Fuß kaum zu bewältigen. Für mich auf jeden Fall unfahrbar. Gut, ich verdiene damit ja auch nicht meine Geld. Strecke hatte es aber wohl insgesamt in sich.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcus,

trotzdem sollte man erwarten dürfen, dass der Kommentator die Namen richtig ausprechen und diese den Aktiven richtig zuordnen kann. Außerdem sollte er nicht einfach irgendwelche wirren Statements oder Behauptungen ins Mikro abgeben, die nur zu dem Zwecke gedacht sind, überhaupt etwas zu sagen. Was mich an der Eurosport-Übertragung auch extrem gestört hat sind die vielen Stürze, die dort gezeigt wurden. Es gabe genügend Mädels, die diese Passage auf dem Rad fahrend bewältigt oder den Chickenway genommen haben. Dies werde ich in meinem in Kürze folgenden Megaupload vom Rennen der Damen nachweislich dokumentieren. Da könnt ihr euch schon mal auf was gefasst machen!!!!

Pete


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. September 2010)

WM Cross Country Elite Frauen  - Fortsetzung (Bilder von il_renano und petejupp)

Zur Erinnerung und Komplettierung nochmals die Bilder vom Start.








































































Schon im Laufe der EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde setzten sich an der Spitze die Damen fest, die im Laufe des Rennens ein ernstes WÃ¶rtchen um die Medaillenvergabe mitreden sollten. Maja Wloszczowska fÃ¼hrte das Feld vor Catherine Pendrel, Irina Kalentieva und Willow Koerber an.





















Dahinter unter anderem Anna Szafraniec, Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont, Heather Irimger, Katerina Nash, Mary McConnelough


























Der zweifellos spektakulÃ¤rste und wegen der starken RegenfÃ¤lle, die noch bis eine Stunde vor dem Start des Damenrennens andauerten, am schwierigsten zu befahrende Streckenabschnitt: der âBeatrice Rock Gardenâ. 

WÃ¤hrend Catherine Pendrel sich in FÃ¼hrung liegend fÃ¼r den Chickenway entschied (leider nicht im Bild festgehalten), der Ã¼brigens wegen der BodenverhÃ¤ltnisse auch technisch hÃ¶chst anspruchsvoll zu befahren war, entschieden sich die anderen Top-Damen fÃ¼r die schwierigere Variante, wenn auch zunÃ¤chst zu FuÃ. Kleine Anmerkung am Rande, die ich mir irgendwie nicht verkneifen kann: in unseren beiden fÃ¼hrenden MTB-Magazinen wird ja immer wieder gerne darÃ¼ber geschrieben, dass Offenburg die schwierigste CC-Strecke im gesamten Weltcup wÃ¤re. Diese Behauptung liegt wohl darin begrÃ¼ndet, dass die Redakteure dieser Magazine entweder noch nie in Mont St. Anne waren oder nur die Strecke in Rammersweiher kennen. Vergesst diese Aussage: der anspruchvollere Kurs ist zweifellos der in Kanada! 


























Hier mit M. H. PrÃ©mont die Variante Chickenway






Einige der wenigen Damen, welche diesen schwierigen Streckenabschnitt in der ersten Runde fahrend bewÃ¤ltigte: Lisi Osl






Anna Szafraniec, Mary McConnelough, Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesja, Anja Gradl und Giorgia Gould, die einen rabenschwarzen Tag erlebte, in Schwierigkeiten































Zur Freude der Zuschauer attackierte Catherine Pendrel am lÃ¤ngsten Anstieg des Kurses. Auf den folgenden engen und wurzelgespickten Singletrails behauptete die Kanadierin aus British Columbia ihre FÃ¼hrung vor Maja Wloszczowska, Willow Koerber, Titelverteidigerin Irina Kalentieva und Sabine Spitz.


























Es folgten Nathalie Schneitter, Publikumsliebling PrÃ©mont, Lisi Osl, Heather Irmiger sowie Anna Szafraniec.


























Katerina Nash, Eva Lechner, Mary McConnelough, Katrin Leumann und Annika Langvad kÃ¤mpften verbissen darum, den Anschluss nicht zu verlieren.


























Erlebten schon erfolgreichere Zeiten: Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa, Marga Fullana und Chengyuan Ren
















Unsere jungen deutschen MÃ¤dels Anja Gradl und Elisabeth Brandau   











Wloszczowska lieÃ jedoch nicht locker, verfolgte Pendrel und benÃ¶tigte etwa eine halbe Runde, um zu der Kanadierin aufzuschlieÃen. Kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter ging die Polin an Pendrel vorbei. Wieder an der steilen und steinigen Passage angekommen vermied sie das Risiko eines Sturzes und bewÃ¤ltigte diese laufend. Auch Catherine Pendrel bevorzugte erneut die etwas einfachere Variante, nutze jedoch den parallel verlaufenden Chickenway.











Entschlossen und mehr oder weniger erfolgreich: Willow Koerber, Irina Kalentieva, Lisi Osl , die âNatiâ und Eva Lechner im Rock Garden.












































































Bevor die MÃ¤dels in das singletrailhaltige TeilstÃ¼ck einfahren konnten musste zunÃ¤chst diese kleine Gemeinheit bewÃ¤ltigt werden














































Wir befinden uns in der dritten Runde: âLa Marmotteâ, der kÃ¼rzere Anstieg des Kurses, dafÃ¼r garniert mit einigen schnell aufeinander folgenden 180 Grad kehren, zusÃ¤tzlich erschwert durch einige prÃ¤chtige Wackersteine, die sich den Fahrerinnen hinterhÃ¤ltig vor die Stollenreifen stellten. Hier herrschte die gÃ¤nsehauttrÃ¤chtigste AtmosphÃ¤re auf der gesamten Rennstrecke. Erfreulicherweise waren auch zum Rennen der Frauen bereits tausende Zuschauer anwesend, die diesen Streckenabschnitt sÃ¤umten und in einen wahren Hexenkessel verwandelten. 

Nach wie fÃ¼hrte Maja, nun jedoch schon mit einem deutlichen Vorsprung. Catherine, Willow, Irina  und Sabine ahnten zu diesem Zeitpunkt wohl schon, dass Gold auÃer Reichweite war.































Lisi Osl war weiter auf dem Vormarsch, gefolgt von Heather Irmiger, die ein sehr starkes Rennen fuhr und Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont passiert hatte. Es folgte Eva Lechner.
















Weit abgeschlagen: Katerina Nash, Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa, Marga Fullana





















Bei so einer grandiosen Stimmung, wenn die MÃ¤dels nur eine Handbreit an dir vorbeifahren und ihre Anstrengung fÃ¶rmlich spÃ¼rbar ist, da verweilt man doch gerne fÃ¼r eine weitere Runde an dieser Stelle und saugt diese geniale RennatmosphÃ¤re in tiefen ZÃ¼gen in sich auf.

Vierte und vorletzte Runde also. Maja Wloszczowska konnte nur noch ein Sturz am Gewinn des WM-Titels hindern. Willow Koerber hatte Catherine Pendrel Ã¼berholt und schickte sich an, ihren dritten Platz vom Vorjahr zu verbessern und Silber zu gewinnen. Stets nicht weit dahinter lauerte jedoch Irina Kalentieva, ihre Konkurrentinnen immer im Blick.














































Fuhr ein starkes Rennen vom anfÃ¤nglich 12. Rang bis nach vorne auf den 5. Platz: Lisi Osl, deren Teamkollegin Sabine Spitz wegen eines technischen Defektes zurÃ¼ck gefallen war.











Auch Heather Irmiger vollbrachte eine feine Leistung, die sie bis auf den 6. Rang nach vorne spÃ¼lte.





















Die Dame, der das Publikum zu FÃ¼Ãen lag: Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont machte jedoch zu viele Fehler, als sie zu attackieren begann und wurde Neunte.
















In der letzten Runde Ã¼berschlugen sich dann nochmals die Ereignisse. Leider haben wir davon keine Bilder, da wir ja zurÃ¼ck in den Zielbereich mussten, um die Medaillengewinnerinnen in Empfang zu nehmen. Maja Wloszczowska musste im Rock Garden eine Schrecksekunde Ã¼berstehen, als sie auf den glitschigen Steinen ausrutschte und sich einige Meter bedrohlich schlitternd und arg sturzgefÃ¤hrdet nach unten bewegte. Dramatik pur beim Kampf um Silber und Bronze: Willow Koerber als Zweite stÃ¼rzte bei der Einfahrt in den Beatrice Rock Garden und wurde daraufhin von Pendrel und Kalentieva Ã¼berholt. Mit einer wahren Energieleistung Ã¼berholte die Russin die Kanadierin im letzten Anstieg, die ihrerseits mit aller Anstrengung versuchte, den Silberrang zurÃ¼ckzuerobern. Willow Koerber hatte die Hoffnung auf eine Podiumsplatzierung ebenfalls noch nicht aufgegeben und setzte den beiden vor ihr liegenden mit unbarmherziger Einsatzbereitschaft, Wut und Entschlossenheit nach.

WÃ¤hrend sich Irina mit allerletzter Kraft die Silbermedaille sicherte, spielte sich hinter ihr ein kleines Drama ab. Pendrel, die noch an dritter Stelle lag, rutschte 200 Meter vor dem Ziel leicht weg und Ã¶ffnete damit die TÃ¼r fÃ¼r Willow Koerber, die sich nicht zweimal bitten lieÃ und wie ein Jahr zuvor knapp die Bronzemedaille gewann.

Die Hauptdarstellerinnen im Ziel

AuÃer sich vor Freude und neue Weltmeisterin: Maja Wloszczowska aus Polen



















































Ihre grandiose Kampfbereitschaft wurde mit Silber belohnt: Irina Kalentieva aus Russland
















So eng war es im Ziel beim Kampf um Bronze: Willow Koerber (USA) knapp vor Catherine Pendrel (CAN)











Zu Ehren der Medaillengewinnerinnen nun die Siegerehrung

Zum zweiten Mal nach Canberra 2009 Dritte: Bronze fÃ¼r Willow Koerber











Zum fÃ¼nften (!!!) Mal nacheinander auf dem Podium bei einer Weltmeisterschaft: Silber fÃ¼r Irina Kalentieva











Zum ersten Mal Weltmeisterin in der Kategorie Cross Country Elite Damen: Gold und das Regenbogentrikot fÃ¼r Maja Wloszczowska









































Was fÃ¼r ein wunderschÃ¶nes Podium!!!



















































Die stolze Siegerin und die hÃ¶chst fotogene Drittplatzierte.


























Pressekonferenz im Anschluss an die Siegerehrung

Irina und Willow vertreiben sich die Zeit mit Warten auf die Weltmeisterin


























Da ist sie ja, die neue Weltmeisterin. Sie gab Ã¼berglÃ¼cklich zu Protokoll, dass sich ihre Entscheidung, auf Windham zu verzichten, als goldrichtig erwiesen hatte. So habe sie KrÃ¤fte schonen und lange genug auf der technisch Ã¤uÃerst anspruchsvollen Strecke in Mont Sainte Anne trainieren kÃ¶nnen, was sich am Ende fÃ¼r sie ausgezahlt habe.





















Obwohl sie ihren Weltmeistertitel verloren hatte machte Irina keinen unglÃ¼cklichen Eindruck. Ganz im Gegenteil. Nur eine kÃ¶nne Weltmeisterin werden und sie sei sehr zufrieden mit ihrem Rennen und sehr, sehr glÃ¼cklich Ã¼ber den Gewinn der Silbermedaille.
















Die attraktive US-Amerikanerin Ã¤uÃerte sich auf die Frage, ob sie, Pendrel und Kalentieva auf irgendeine Art und Weise zusammengearbeitet hÃ¤tten, um eventuell noch auf Maja Wloszczowska aufzuschlieÃen wie folgt: âWenn Du ein WM-Rennen bestreitest willst Du gewinnen. Ich habe mit niemandem zusammengearbeitet. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich wollte einfach nur weg von den anderen MÃ¤dels.â











Fortsetzung folgt mit dem Rennen der Herren Elite (kann Â´ne Weile dauernâ¦.)!


----------



## hhninja81 (19. September 2010)

Du wirst ja immer besser  Top!!!!


----------



## Tommy320is (19. September 2010)

Hammer!

Was eine Strecke...
Und sehr schön auf den Bildern fest gehalten - mach weiter so!

Gruß


----------



## onkeldueres (19. September 2010)

Mann Alter,du verstehst es einem den Tag zu verschönen.Besorg mir doch bitte mal ne Autogrammkarte von Willow.


----------



## corfrimor (19. September 2010)

Wie immer super Photos! Wirklich toll! 

Dieser Rock Garden sieht übrigens echt mies aus! Vor allem bei Regen. Niemals würde ich das fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (19. September 2010)

Der Perfekte Bericht!! Vielen, vielen Dank. 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Herren.....

Marga Fullana (42) schafft es gleich zwei Federgabelsponsoren glücklich zu machen


----------



## Tracer (19. September 2010)

super fotos! vielen dank petejupp. die fotos zeigen die emotionen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. September 2010)

einfach nur weltklasse! 
du schaffst es jedesmal aufs neue wieder die gier nach einem xc startblock und dem geschmack von blut im mund zu wecken!

deine berichte/bilder sind das absolute highlight hier im forum!!!

ein *FETTES DANKE*


----------



## dre (19. September 2010)

... einen besseren Bericht kann es ja wohl kaum geben. Petejupp, vielen herzlichen Dank. Super Bilder, super Bericht. Super, super, super.
Und Maja, meine klare "Favoritin" gewinnt dann auch noch die WM, mehr geht nicht.

Noch einmal......

vielen, vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder.







Womit haben wir das hier im Forum eigentlich verdient?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. September 2010)

... da schließe ich mich all meinen vorrendnern nur an!  


...finde einfach nicht mehr lobende und begeisterte worte...

*VIELEN DANK pete für eure wahnsinns gute arbeit!!!*




...endlich ist maja weltmeisterin   ...


----------



## ScottErda (19. September 2010)

Super tolle Biler!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die ja geradezu euphorischen Lobpreisungen. Ich verspreche, dass ich mir für die Herren genau die gleiche Mühe geben werde. Wie schon geschrieben: übt euch bitte in Geduld. Damit wird es frühestens Ende der Woche oder am Wochenende etwas werden.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (21. September 2010)

Zunächst einmal ein ganz herzliches "Danke schön" an Petejupp für die tollen Bilder. Wenn es gelingen würde, solche Fotos einer breiten und zur Zeit noch uninteressierten Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren - man könnte sicher viel mehr Zuschauer dafür begeistern, sich die Rennen live anzusehen.
Es sei mir hier aber mal die Frage gestattet, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, einen Rennkurs mit solchen Schwierigkeiten zu versehen, wie dies hier geschehen ist. Die Felspassagen stellen, insbesondere bei Nässe, eine unnötige Gefahr dar, denn bei Stürzen sind erhebliche Verletzungen fast vorprogrammiert.

Dank der ausgezeichneten Fotos kann man vielen der Fahrerinnen auch die Angst im Gesicht ansehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. September 2010)

darum fahren die jungs/maedels auch net mit nem rennrad


----------



## dre (21. September 2010)

... täuscht es, evtl. weil sie so klein ist, oder war Koerber als einzige mit einem 29er unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (21. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Arbeit auch von mir! Freue mich schon auf die Bilder der Herren.

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. September 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... täuscht es, evtl. weil sie so klein ist, oder war Koerber als einzige mit einem 29er unterwegs?



Ja täuscht: Willow´s Teamkollegin Heather Irmiger und ihre Landsfrau Mary McConnelough fuhren bereits die gesamte Weltcupsaison auf 29ern, so auch in Mont Sainte Anne. Auch einige andere nordamerikanische Mädels waren auf den größeren Rädern unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. September 2010)

tiegerbaehr schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal ein ganz herzliches "Danke schön" an Petejupp für die tollen Bilder. Wenn es gelingen würde, solche Fotos einer breiten und zur Zeit noch uninteressierten Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren - man könnte sicher viel mehr Zuschauer dafür begeistern, sich die Rennen live anzusehen.
> Es sei mir hier aber mal die Frage gestattet, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, einen Rennkurs mit solchen Schwierigkeiten zu versehen, wie dies hier geschehen ist. Die Felspassagen stellen, insbesondere bei Nässe, eine unnötige Gefahr dar, denn bei Stürzen sind erhebliche Verletzungen fast vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Dank der ausgezeichneten Fotos kann man vielen der Fahrerinnen auch die Angst im Gesicht ansehen.



@tiegerbaehr

Vielen Dank zunächst für die lobenden Worte.

Dennoch muss ich Dir in fast allen Punkten widersprechen: zumindest bei allen Rennen in Europa säumen zig tausende von Zuschauern die Rennstrecken bei CC Weltcups. Auch die Läufe zur internationalen MTB-Bundesliga hier in Deutschland können sich über einen Mangel an Publikumszuspruch nicht beklagen. Die Strecken sollten von ihrer Länge noch kürzer und von der Übersichtlichkeit für die Zuschauer besser einsehbar werden. Dies wäre sicherlich von Vorteil.

Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad dieses besonderen Streckenabschnitts in Mont Sainte Anne: jede Dame - und nicht nur die, sondern auch die Männer nutzten diese Möglichkeit - hatte die Option, den parallel verlaufenden Chickenway zu nutzen oder den Rock Garden zu Fuß zu bewältigen. Ich gebe Dir allerdings recht, dass ein Sturz an dieser Stelle sicherlich ziemlich weh getan hat.

Und glaube mir: keines der Mädels, die bei der WM mitgefahren sind, hatte auch nur eine Sekunde lang wirklich Angst. Schon gar nicht auch nur eine  der im Bericht abgebildeten Fahrerinnen ....


----------



## mr.j0e (22. September 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> @tiegerbaehr
> Die Strecken sollten von ihrer Länge noch kürzer und von der Übersichtlichkeit für die Zuschauer besser einsehbar werden. Dies wäre sicherlich von Vorteil.


Insbesondere für die Medienverträglichkeit wobei sich für mich die Frage stellt ob das dem Sport dann unbedingt gut tut. Gehört allerdings weniger in diesen Thread.

Die Bilder sind wie immer super, v.a. da man sieht das auch der Nobby Nic ein Race-Reifen sein kann .


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. September 2010)

Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften Cross Country Elite Herren Mont-Sainte Anne/Kanada

Seit dem Beginn des MTB Weltcups hat Mont-Sainte Anne eine lange, lange Historie im Cross Country Rennsport und im Jahr 1998 wurden hier bereits Weltmeisterschaften ausgetragen.
Von allen Veranstaltungen des Weltcups erhÃ¤lt keine andere Station mehr Lobpreisung von den Aktiven als der Kurs in Mont-Sainte Anne - und verursacht auf der anderen Seite dennoch auch gleichermaÃen einen hÃ¶llischen Respekt vor der Strecke. 
Gespickt mit einigen der schwierigsten GelÃ¤ndeabschnitte im gesamten Weltcupzirkus ist der Kurs in Kanada Ã¼ber die Grenzen bekannt als wahrer Test fÃ¼r den Mut und das KÃ¶nnen der Athletinnen und Athleten. GemÃ¤Ã seiner Reputation ist die Cross Country Strecke sowohl technisch wie auch mental eine Herausforderung und fordert mit ihrem ebenso hohen konditionellen Anspruch den ganzen und kompletten Athleten. Der tÃ¼ckische Kurs verlangt von den Profis stÃ¤ndig hÃ¶chste Konzentration, denn kaum macht es den Anschein, als kÃ¶nnten sie ihren geschundenen KÃ¶rpern eine Ruhepause kÃ¶nnen, wartet die Strecke schon wieder mit der nÃ¤chsten Herausforderung auf sie.

FÃ¼r die Austragung einer Mountainbike-Weltmeisterschaft also genau der angemessene Ort!

Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm

Stolzer Italiener - Marco Aurelio Fontana







WÃ¼rde Ex-Weltmeister Christoph Sauser wieder an erfolgreiche Zeiten anknÃ¼pfen kÃ¶nnen?











Die beiden Athleten, die zu den Top-Favoriten auf den Titel zÃ¤hlten: Nino Schurter und Julien Absalon











Der zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits entthronte U23-Weltmeister von 2009 startete erstmals bei einer WM der Elite: Burry Stander






Stimmten sich auf ihre eigene Art und Weise auf das bevorstehende Ereignis ein: die gut gelaunten Manuel Fumic und Ralph NÃ¤f. Eine persÃ¶nliche Anmerkung: vÃ¶llig unverstÃ¤ndlich ist mir die Feindseligkeit, die Manuel Fumic gegenÃ¼ber hier in diesem Forum Ã¼berwiegend zum Ausdruck gebracht wird. Der Junge ist echt sympathisch, selbstkritisch und im Fahrerlager Ã¼berall beliebt. 





















WÃ¼rde sein ewig langer Traum vom Weltmeistertitel endlich in ErfÃ¼llung gehen? Jose Antonio Herimda Ramos






Letztes Abklatschen mit seinem Betreuer: Florian Vogel, einer den man auf der Rechnung fÃ¼r Edelmetall haben musste und Adjutant von Nino Schurter






Dehn- und LockerungsÃ¼bungen bei Burry Stander und Jaroslav Kulhavy, der nach seinem ersten Weltcupsieg beim Finale in Windham als Geheimfavorit galt.











Der Startzeitpunkt rÃ¼ckt unvermeidbar nÃ¤her. Das Minenspiel der Hauptdarsteller ist entsprechend ernst, die Konzentration steigt und jeder geht auf seine Weise vor dem wichtigsten Rennen des Jahres in sich.









































Ein finaler GruÃ verbunden mit den besten WÃ¼nschen von Ralph NÃ¤f fÃ¼r seinen guten Kumpel Jose Antonio Hermida.






Start



















































Die Startloop fÃ¼hrte die Fahrer in den lÃ¤ngsten und sehr breiten Anstieg des Kurses, bevor es rechts ab- und mit einem schmalen Einstieg in die erste Singletrail Sektion ging. Es wurden 2 Startloops gefahren.

Jaroslav Kulhavy kehrte in FÃ¼hrung liegend nach âLa Marmotteâ zurÃ¼ck. Zur Erinnerung: âLa Marmotteâ ist der kÃ¼rzere Anstieg des Kurses, der in mehrere kurz hintereinander folgende schwierige Kehren mÃ¼ndet. Besonders gemein: der Untergrund, der mit einigen fiesen Wackersteinen gespickt ist und das Vorankommen entsprechend erschwert (Beweisbilder im weiteren Bericht). Hinter dem tschechischen Europameister verdeckt Nino Schurter, dann folgend dessen Landsmann Florian Vogel, Burry Stander, Ralph NÃ¤f und Marco Aurelio Fontana.































Doch wo waren Jose Antonio Hermida und Julien Absalon? Beide waren in einen Crash kurz nach dem Start verwickelt und mussten sich erst nach vorne arbeiten.











Schon weit abgeschlagen: Adam Craig (USA)






Nahezu unverÃ¤nderte Reihenfolge wÃ¤hrend Starloop 1 im Ã¶stlichen Teil der Strecke, kurz bevor es zu Start und Ziel zurÃ¼ck ging und Startloop 2 in Angriff genommen wurde.



















































Startloop 2: Nino Schurter wurde natÃ¼rlich von seiner Teamleitung Ã¼ber das Anfangspech von Absalon und Hermida informiert und gab richtig und sichtbar Gas, um sich weiter abzusetzen. Seinen Ã¤rgsten Verfolger Kulhavy konnte er jedoch nicht abschÃ¼tteln. Teamkollege Florian Vogel vermissten wir hier bereits: Ein Hinterraddefekt in der ersten Startloop warf den Schweizer aussichtslos zurÃ¼ck. Seinen Platz nahm Burry Stander ein, der mit Ralph NÃ¤f und Fontana (nicht im Bild) im Schlepptau versuchte Anschluss zu halten.  





















Derweil schien Julien Absalon wieder auf dem Vormarsch zu sein. Der Olympiasieger hatte Hermida Ã¼berholt  und fÃ¼hrte die Meute der Verfolger an.
















Manuel Fumic vor Moritz Milatz






Zwei, die ein klasse Rennen fuhren und am Ende mit Top-Ten Platzierungen belohnt wurden: Geoff Kabush (CAN) und Liam Kileen (GB)











Wir befinden uns in der ersten vollen Runde. Es begann fÃ¼r diesen einen Umlauf zu regnen. Die Folge war, dass die ohnehin schon schwierig zu befahrende Strecke nun noch herausfordernder wurde. Jaroslav Kulhavy war schon durch, dahinter der amtierende Weltmeister. Nun auf Rang 3 Ralph NÃ¤f vor Fontana und Stander. Der spÃ¼rte jedoch schon den heiÃen Atem von Hermida, der Absalon wieder hinter sich gelassen hatte. 































Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befand sich Christoph Sauser noch in den Top Ten, vor den beiden Spaniern Carlos Coloma Nicolas und Ivan Alvarez Gutierrez.
















Knapp auÃerhalb der ersten Zehn folgten die Herren Vogel, Milatz, Fumic, Wells, Kabush und Craig.































Hier einige Impressionen aus dem bewaldeten und dunklen Teil der Strecke, alles aus der ersten Runde. Nino Schurter wieder vor Jaroslav Kulhavy und den Verfolgern in der bekannten Reihenfolge.





































































































Zweiter Umlauf und wir befinden uns an der Stelle, auf die ihr vermutlich schon die ganze Weile gewartet habt. Nach wie vor fÃ¼hrt der Schweizer Weltmeister vor Kulhavy und NÃ¤f. 


























BewÃ¤ltigt diese schwierige Passage trotz gebrochenem Finger schulmÃ¤Ãig wie aus dem Lehrbuch: Julien Absalon


























Vogel, Milatz, Fumic
















Am hÃ¶chsten Punkt der Strecke setzte Nino Schurter seine FÃ¼hrungsfahrt zunÃ¤chst unbeirrt fort.


























Doch eine Runde spÃ¤ter tauchte das sÃ¼dafrikanische Nationaltrikot in FÃ¼hrung liegend am Beatrice Rock Garden auf. Nino Schurter musste im Laufe der zweiten Runde einen Reifendefekt hinnehmen und fiel hinter Hermida auf den vierten Rang zurÃ¼ck. Absalon immer noch nur auf dem fÃ¼nften Platz, zu diesem Zeitpunkt des Rennens eigentlich schon ohne Aussicht mehr auf Edelmetall.


























Ralph NÃ¤f hatte sich in der Zwischenzeit mit Magenproblemen aus dem Kreis der MedaillenanwÃ¤rter verabschiedet.






Achter in diesem Moment: Manuel Fumic, 11. Geoff Kabush und auf dem 13. Rang Moritz Milatz
















Wie gut, dass wir mit zwei Kameras vor Ort und an jeweils unterschiedlichen Streckenteilen prÃ¤sent waren. So konnten wir verfolgen, wie Burry Stander auch in La Marmotte hÃ¶chst engagiert weitere FÃ¼hrungsarbeit leistete. Kulhavy zeigte sich jedoch nach wie vor Ã¤uÃerst anhÃ¤nglich, auÃerdem wusste der Tscheche den Spanier Hermida hinter sich.  




































GroÃe KÃ¤mpfer trotz aussichtsloser Position: Absalon, NÃ¤f und Kabush





















Ab der vierten Runde waren die Medaillengewinner eigentlich klar. Die Frage lautete nun nur noch, wer wÃ¼rde Gold, Silber und Bronze fÃ¼r sich beanspruchen kÃ¶nnen. Jose Hermida nun auf Position 1, Kulhavy wieder Zweiter, Stander plÃ¶tzlich vom ersten auf den 3. Platz zurÃ¼ckgefallen.
















Hier nun die letzten EindrÃ¼cke vom Beatrice Rock Garden:
















WÃ¤hrend Hermida in Front lag konnte Stander im Anstieg hoch nach La Marmotte noch ein Mal an Jaroslav Kulhavy vorbeiziehen. Wie eingangs dieses Berichts schon angekÃ¼ndigt ist auf den folgenden Bildern schÃ¶n zu erkennen, welche Herausforderungen das Terrain in diesem Streckenabschnitt an die Aktiven stellte.

















































































Vorletzte Runde: wÃ¤hrend Hermida und Kulhavy zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gleichermaÃen stark wirkten und beide fÃ¼r den Weltmeistertitel in Frage kamen, fiel Stander zurÃ¼ck, konnte sich jedoch des Gewinns der Bronzemedaille ziemlich sicher sein. Schurter auf Rang 4 hatte nach einem weiteren Reifendefekt zu viel RÃ¼ckstand auf den dritten Platz und Absalon lag aussichtslos einsam einen weiteren Rang dahinter.




































Fuhr wie schon vor 2 Jahren bei der WM in Italien ein sensationelles Rennen, welches ihn vom anfÃ¤nglichen 19. Rang bis auf den 7. Platz im Ziel fÃ¼hrte: Liam Killeen aus England.











Zur Freude der kanadischen Zuschauer erlebte Geoff Kabush einen Ã¤hnlichen VorwÃ¤rtsdrang wie der Brite: Geoff Kabush wurde Achter.






Die Belastungen des Rennens sind Ralph NÃ¤f fÃ¶rmlich ins Gesicht geschrieben.











Florian Vogel und Moritz Milatz











In der 6. und letzten Runde konnte sich Jose Hermida entscheidend von Jaroslav Kulhavy absetzen. Der in blendender Verfassung nach Kanada angereiste Spanier verschaffte sich im Verlaufe der ersten halben Runde dieses letzten Umlaufs mit einer entschlossenen Attacke den entscheidenden Vorsprung vor dem Tschechen, der auf diesen VorstoÃ keine Antwort mehr hatte.

Nach 14 Jahren endlich am Ziel seiner TrÃ¤ume: der neue Weltmeister Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos, Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigt von Emotionen und Ã¼berschÃ¤umenden GefÃ¼hlen. Es gibt wohl niemanden im gesamten Cross Country Rennzirkus, der dem sympathischen SpaÃvogel diesen Erfolg nicht von Herzen gegÃ¶nnt hÃ¤tte!



















































Das Podium mit den Medaillengewinnern.

Bronze: Burry Stander aus SÃ¼dafrika

Silber: Jaroslav Kulhavy aus Tschechien

Gold: Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos aus Spanien












































































Und bevor ich versuche, die Emotionen von Hermida bei der Pressekonferenz zu beschreiben, hÃ¶rt und seht es euch doch in Ton und Bild gleich selbst an:

http://www.canadiancyclist.com/dailynews.php?id=20079


----------



## zingel (26. September 2010)

thx!


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. September 2010)

gaaaaaaanz grosses kino!


----------



## Tracer (26. September 2010)

petejupp, die bilder und deinem bericht zu lesen, es war als ob ich vor ort des geschehen gewesen wäre!
vielen dank für die tolle fotos!
m.f.g
willy

interesant immer wieder zu sehen, welche fahre mit welchem bike unterwegs ist (fully, hardtail, 29")!


----------



## volki3 (26. September 2010)

Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye34 (26. September 2010)

Ein *D*I*C*K*ES *Lob an _DIE_ Fotografen!

DANKE!


*habe es ja schon geändert....


----------



## Domme02 (26. September 2010)

genial!!

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob an *die* Fotografen!


----------



## chrikoh (26. September 2010)

DANKEE!!
Hervorragender Bild Bericht


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2010)

danke für die tollen bilder! 

wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird bei den antriebskomponenten und bremsen fast ausschließlich auf sram gesetzt.
ausnahmen sind hier nur geoff kabush mit shimano und einige andere die hope und formula bremsen fahren.


----------



## Schmal (26. September 2010)

einfach  H A M M E R G E I L !!!! 

tracer bringt es auf den punkt: wie live vor ort dabei

- vielen vielen vielen dank @ petejupp!!!



- eigentlich müsste man hier ein spendenkonto eröffnen......


----------



## onkeldueres (27. September 2010)

PETEJUPP:IHR SEID DIE FOTOGÖTTER.Komisch,meine Kamera kann nicht sprechen,deine schon.Sie erzählt uns von der schönheit des Mountainbike Sports.Unglaublich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_dino (27. September 2010)

Was ein Kartoffelacker... und da bolzen die mit Ihren Karbonhobeln runter  da hätt jeder Amateurfahren Tränen in den Augen 

1a Bilder... weiter so..


----------



## onkeldueres (27. September 2010)

Kann man keine Rücksicht drauf nehmen,dafür sind die Dinger doch gemacht.Verkratzen halt ein bisschen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. September 2010)

der_dino schrieb:


> 1a Bilder... weiter so..



Ich fürchte, da habe ich zumindest für dieses Jahr schlechte Neuigkeiten. Die WM war der Höhepunkt des Jahres und es gibt nun nicht mehr viel, was ich hier noch hochladen könnte. Ob wir dieses Niveau (5 von 6 Worldcups + WM) auch im kommenden Jahr aufrecht erhalten können? Nun, wir werden sehen ..... . Nochmals Dank an alle für die positiven Rückmeldungen und die tolle Resonanz auf diesen Thread. Wer weiß, möglicherweise erlaubt es meine Zeit ja, mit einigen Specials immer mal wieder zwischendurch den Thread am Leben zu erhalten....


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. September 2010)

...das wär' genial  





...echt eine wahnsinnig gute arbeit, die ihr beide leistet 



...es macht immer echt riesig spaß, die bilder und texte anzusehen und durchzulesen 



die bilder fangen die emotionen echt sooo toll ein


----------



## swift daddy (2. Oktober 2010)

wie immer großes Lob und ein noch größeres Dankeschön   

Alter SChwede ej, haben die Jungs fiese Beine, zu krass


----------



## armor (2. Oktober 2010)

Danke petejupp und kollege.
Das sind tolle Fotos - da steigt die Motivation für den morgigen Marathon nochmals erheblich!


----------



## Deleted 153402 (6. Oktober 2010)

einfach großartig, die Bilderserien! Vielen, vielen Dank!

Die Anstrengung, die Action, die enormen Leistungen und schließlich die Emotionen sind so perfekt eingefangen, wie es professionelle Medien (leider) gar nicht hinbekommen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der XC-Sport im TV viel zu wenig Beachtung findet, statt dessen lieber zum x-ten Male über RR-Doping berichtet oder den sog. "Neuanfang" spekuliert wird, von dem sich dann allzu bald herausstellt, dass er keiner war. Natürlich gab und gibt es auch im XC-Sport schwarze Schafe, doch wohl nicht so flächendeckend.

Petejupp's Arbeit hat zu Recht ihre Bewunderer, und wir alle hoffen, dass es damit 2011 weitergeht...
Ich habe mir zumindest fest vorgenommen, im nächsten Jahr bei dem ein oder anderen Event live dabei zu sein - dank dieser großartigen Bilder!


----------



## Deleted 153402 (18. Oktober 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mein Vorschlag dazu:
> 
> Als Themenoption eine Art Blogfunktion anlegen, dann kann nur der TE im bewussten Thema etwas schreiben.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Idee, habe gerade den webmaster um eine Verschiebung der letzten 20 postings in einen neuen fred "Doping im XC-Sport" hier unter CC-Racing gebeten.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (14. November 2010)

@petejupp und natürlich auch an deinen Fotografkollegen:

Vielen Dank an euch für die absolut genialen Bilder !!! 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. November 2010)

Viel Spaß!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBp4FVtPZjg"]YouTube        - JosÃ© HermidaÂ´s season 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (23. November 2010)

Top!


----------



## onkeldueres (23. November 2010)

Senor Fuentes ähh...sorry Hermida hat die ganze Saison geprägt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. November 2010)

@onkel: jaja,... troll dich einfach!



sehr geiles video und der zieleinlauf ist einfach episch... da sieht man das er ein leben fuer diesen moment trainiert hat!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. November 2010)

Finde, dass Irinchen´s Video auch sehr gut hier rein passt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495435


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Dezember 2010)

José´s Rädchen (nur für ihn) anlässlich seines WM-Titels von Mont Sainte Anne - schick!


----------



## Domme02 (3. Dezember 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> José´s neues Rädchen für 2011 - schick!



ich hab irgendwo gelesen,dass es das Bike so auch als Limited Edition zu kaufen gibt.
Aber wer kauft sich ein Bike mit Hermidas Schriftzug? Ich denke nicht, dass es solche Fans gibt...


----------



## Lateralus (3. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt Leute, die kaufen HTs von der Stange für 8k. Obwohls billiger und leichter gleichzeitig ginge. Von daher


----------



## supermanlovers (3. Dezember 2010)

so einen blödsinn gab es doch schon mal bei Canyon mit Fumic Brothers Schriftzug. Keine ahnung wer mt sowas rumfährt.


----------



## swift daddy (4. Dezember 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> José´s Rädchen (nur für ihn) anlässlich seines WM-Titels von Mont Sainte Anne - schick!



also noch IBC-Standards gemessen dürfte das Bike net in den "XC-Bike Thread" weil ja garkeine Sattelüberhöhung und der Vorbau steht auch nach oben    wie will der Hermida damit denn bloß Rennen gewinnen 

im Ernst: eigentlich ganz schick, nur der weiße Vorbau gefällt mir pers. net sonderlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## il_renano (4. Dezember 2010)

Little tribute to Emily Batty (www.emilybatty.com) the canadian MTB cutie:





(31.07.2010 Italia / Trentino / Val di Sole)


----------



## Athabaske (5. Dezember 2010)

Dann wir Dir wohl das nicht so gefallen...


			
				Emily schrieb:
			
		

> My coach, my boyfriend, my best friend :


----------



## il_renano (5. Dezember 2010)

Dafür werde ich aber, wenn wir uns bei den World Cups treffen, zur Begrüssung von ihr umarmt und bekomme zudem auf jede Wange einen Kuss von der Süssen.


----------



## volki3 (5. Dezember 2010)

il_renano schrieb:


> Dafür werde ich aber, wenn wir uns bei den World Cups treffen, zur Begrüssung von ihr umarmt und bekomme zudem auf jede Wange einen Kuss von der Süssen.



Ich will auch.....


----------



## Athabaske (6. Dezember 2010)

il_renano schrieb:


> Dafür werde ich aber, wenn wir uns bei den World Cups treffen, zur Begrüssung von ihr umarmt und bekomme zudem auf jede Wange einen Kuss von der Süssen.


...ich bin blass vor Neid!


----------



## il_renano (19. Dezember 2010)

Noch ein paar Bilder von der Prinzessin:

26.04.2009 World Cup Offenburg





26.04.2009 World Cup Offenburg





03.05.2009 World Cup Houffalize


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## il_renano (19. Dezember 2010)

Und einige Impressionen des Königs der Mountainbiker:

14.09.2008 World Cup Schladming





14.09.2008 World Cup Schladming





14.09.2008 World Cup Schladming





02.08.2009 World Cup Bromont (Kettenriss)





02.08.2009 World Cup Bromont (Kettenriss)





02.08.2009 World Cup Bromont





02.08.2009 World Cup Bromont





25.04.2010 World Cup Dalby Forest


----------



## KonaSebbel (19. Dezember 2010)

endlich wieder tolle Bilder..


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Dezember 2010)

Um den Winter zu überbrücken müssen aber mehr Bilder her.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich einen ähnlichen Thread, in dem auch eigene oder gesammelte Bilder aus dem www eingestellt werden können? 
Im Zeitalter von Facebook,Twitter usw. hat doch bestimmt jeder eine nette Auswahl von schönen Bildern auf seinem Rechner...
Gruß


----------



## dre (19. Dezember 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Um den Winter zu überbrücken müssen aber mehr Bilder her.



... ja, aber nur vom Hausherren, der hier Herrscher aller Reusen ist.

Petejupp, wie schaut es aus, evtl. mit einer Nachlese zu 2010 bzgl. der Weltmeisterin


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Dezember 2010)

Richtisch.Gute Idee.Hau rein Hausherr:


----------



## il_renano (19. Dezember 2010)

Maya beim World Cup im Trentino am 31.07.2010


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Dezember 2010)

Kurz vor dem Jahreswechsel und sicherlich zu des ein oder anderen von euch Freude hier *meine ganz persönlichen Mädels-Top-10 *der Cross Country Saison 2010 (seht mir bitte eventuell bereits früher hochgeladene Bilder nach, habe bei der Masse an Pics etwas den Überblick verloren)! Gerne hätte ich noch einige persönlichen Anmerkungen zu jeder Dame geschrieben, doch leider fehlen mir im Moment die zeitlichen Kapazitäten. Wünsche dennoch viel Spaß und guten Rutsch!

Platz 10 teilen sich Eva Lechner und Nathalie Schneitter





























































Platz 9: Julie Bresset









































Platz 8: Lisi Osl


























Platz 7: Heather Irmiger


































































Platz 6 teilen sich Catherine Pendrel und Giorgia Gould



























































































Platz 5: Emily Batty














































Platz 4: Katerina Nash





























































Platz 3: Willow Koerber





































































































Platz 2: Maja Wloszczowska



















































Platz 1: Irina Kalentieva


----------



## lone_wolf (28. Dezember 2010)

Danke! Super! Klasse!


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2010)

nicht ganz meine reihenfolge, aber trotzdem ein netter jahresabschluß.
bei platz 5 war ich echt gespannt was da noch kommen soll. 

weiter so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (28. Dezember 2010)

Petejupp, vielen herzlichen Dank für die tollen Fotos.
Wünsche schön Weihnachtsfeiertrage gehabt zu haben und ich wünsche dir einen gut Rutsch in das kommende Jahr, bleibe gesund und munter und uns erhalten.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Februar 2011)

So liebe Gemeinde,

in knapp 2 Wochen beginnt meine "Saison" mit der Präsentation des Multivan Merida Biking Teams auf Mallorca. Bin mal gespannt, wie der Jose sich im Regenbogentrikot so macht und welche technischen Neuheitenschmankerl dort vorgestellt werden. Nehme natürlich wieder die Kamera mit, um euch an meinem Saisonstart teilhaben zu lassen. 

Dies nur mal so zur Info, damit dieser Thread mal wieder zum Leben erweckt wird.


----------



## KONI-DU (7. Februar 2011)

Ein schönes Lebenszeichen


----------



## KonaMooseman (7. Februar 2011)

Endlich gehts wieder los! 

Weiter so petejupp...


----------



## onkeldueres (7. Februar 2011)

Yeah.The Show must go on.


----------



## Nafets190 (7. Februar 2011)

Super! Freue mich auf deine klasse Fotos und Berichte!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 153402 (16. Februar 2011)

Petejupp - Ich freue mich sehr auf die großartigen Bilder und fachmännischen Kommentare und Diskussionen in der neuen Saison. Das ist, zumal mit diesen so professionell aufgenommenen Bildern, ein exzellenter Service für alle, die nicht live an den Austragungsorten dieses großartigen (und in den Medien leider so wenig beachteten) Sports dabei sein können. Mit diesem Thread kann man die Atmosphäre nachspüren und sich immer wieder begeistern!
Chapeau! - Und weiter so!

Mats


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Februar 2011)

Von diesen Herrschaften gibt´s bald mehr:







Bis bald!


----------



## Jungspund (20. Februar 2011)

Aha wer sind den die beiden Neuzugänge??
Und anscheinend keine FSA Teile mehr...


Freue mich natürlich auf Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -extremebiker- (20. Februar 2011)

Neuzugänge???
Auf dem Foto jedenfalls nicht....


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Februar 2011)

Ups.Die bleiben bei 26"?


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Februar 2011)

Jungspund schrieb:


> Aha wer sind den die beiden Neuzugänge??
> Und anscheinend keine FSA Teile mehr...
> 
> 
> Freue mich natürlich auf Bilder




Die Sattelstütze ist jedenfalls ne Procraft PRC. Und auf der Homepage vom Team steht auch nichts mehr von FSA als Sponsor.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Februar 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ups.Die bleiben bei 26"?



Na ja, das kann man so nicht sagen.....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Februar 2011)

Jungspund schrieb:


> Aha wer sind den die beiden Neuzugänge??



Es gibt (noch) keine Neuzugänge, lediglich 2 Abgänge: Moritz Milatz zu BMC und Rudy van Houts aus anderen Gründen.


----------



## Athabaske (21. Februar 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> ... und Rudy van Houts aus anderen Gründen.


...spanisches Rindfleisch und keine gute Lobby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Februar 2011)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist jedenfalls ne Procraft PRC.



Korrekt. Ist eine speziell für das Merida Racingteam entwickelte Monolink-Sattelstütze, die geschmeidige 150 Gramm wiegt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Februar 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Korrekt. Ist eine speziell für das Merida Racingteam entwickelte Monolink-Sattelstütze, die geschmeidige 150 Gramm wiegt.



Sieht gut aus.



Aber entweder arbeiten die mit Selle Italia zusammen oder kupfern das Design ab...



Es sei denn, sie haben Rechte bzw. Genehmigungen dafür...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Februar 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Aber entweder arbeiten die mit Selle Italia zusammen oder kupfern das Design ab...
> Es sei denn, sie haben Rechte bzw. Genehmigungen dafür...



Ich denke, da haben die kein Problem mit. Merida ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil der *Merida & Centurion Germany GmbH*. Siehe hier: Klick

Aber genug jetzt. Ist ja schließlich Petejupp`s Bilder-Thread. Freu mich schon auf mehr!!!


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Februar 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Na ja, das kann man so nicht sagen.....



Nochmal Ups.Stimmt!Sah man auf den ersten Blick nicht.Oder ich verschliesse mich automatisch vor so was.


----------



## Rumas (21. Februar 2011)

interessant, das komplette Multivan Merida Team fährt nächstes Jahr auf Twentyniner....

ich erlaube mir mal den Link hier rein zu stellen... 
http://mountainbike.velototal.de/ho...team-praesentiert-und-faehrt-twentyniner.html

die Monolink Sattelstütze ist aber nicht nur für Merida entwickelt, Simplon verbaut die auch an ihren Rennrädern...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Februar 2011)

Rumas schrieb:


> interessant, das komplette Multivan Merida Team fährt nächstes Jahr auf Twentyniner....



Jose und Ralf Näf werden das Cape Epic auf 29ern bestreiten, soviel scheint bereits sicher zu sein. Alles andere wird sich zeigen ....


----------



## onkeldueres (22. Februar 2011)

das 29er sieht voll sch..... aus.Hatte Gerüchte gehört das Schwalbe als Sponsor einsteigen wollte.Scheint wohl nicht so zu sein.
29er war aber klar.Bei der letzten Transalp war Bulls zu schnell.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2011)

gibts die prc teile wohl auch im freien handel in grün?
wäre sehr passend für meinen neuen rahmen.

vielen dank für die tollen und aktuellen bilder!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gibts die prc teile wohl auch im freien handel in grün?
> wäre sehr passend für meinen neuen rahmen.
> 
> vielen dank für die tollen und aktuellen bilder!



Keine Ahnung, ob´s die Teile schon zu kaufen gibt, aber ich mache Dir mit diesen Bildern gerne schon mal die Nase lang:


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Februar 2011)

die teile gibt's scho ne weile r2bike haette mir auch fast lenker udn vorbau da gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigsnub (22. Februar 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Nochmal Ups.Stimmt!Sah man auf den ersten Blick nicht.Oder ich verschliesse mich automatisch vor so was.



Welche Gabel von DT Swiss fahren die denn?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Februar 2011)

bigsnub schrieb:


> Welche Gabel von DT Swiss fahren die denn?



Die hier:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2011)

Das grÃ¼ne Dekor setzt wieder Kaufreize frei.. GefÃ¤llt mir gut.
Aber wegen etwas GrÃ¼n so viel mehr Geld auszugeben... 
.. die PRC-StÃ¼tze ist identisch zur SASO MEKKEM, welche es in der Bucht fÃ¼r ~ 70-80â¬ gibt.


Und der Flatbar ist zu 99% mein 3TTT.
Als *Ltd-Version* fÃ¼r knapp Ã¼ber 100â¬ bei Bike24.



Wie immer, tolle Bilder hier!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Februar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wie immer, tolle Bilder hier!!



Danke! Aber das ist noch nichts gegen das, was noch kommt!


----------



## dre (23. Februar 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...Aber das ist noch nichts gegen das, was noch kommt!



... die Spannung steigt!


----------



## onkeldueres (23. Februar 2011)

Oweia-Die Gabel ist in 26" schon nicht allzu steif.In 29"möchte ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen,aber Racer sind eh Fliegengewichte.Aber die neuen DT Swiss Spanner sehen geil aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2011)

eben, fuer 60kg floe gehts... aber drueber ist die in 29' wohl grenzwertig


----------



## pedalix (23. Februar 2011)

Selbst die 26" ist für Fahrer über 75 kg schon sehr schwammig, bin die am Merida 96 probe gefahren. Mit meinen 80kg hab ich mich dann für die Rock Shox entschieden.


----------



## Athabaske (23. Februar 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> eben, fuer 60kg floe[he] gehts...


...darüber ist es nicht mehr CC, sondern DDD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Februar 2011)

Presscamp 2011 Multivan Merida Biking Team â Teil 1

Es ist der 19. Februar 2011. Der Konferenzraum im UntergeschoÃ des Hotel Jardin Del Sol auf Mallorca ist bis auf den letzten Platz gefÃ¼llt. Zahlreiche der Ã¼ber 200 geladenen HÃ¤ndler, Journalisten und Sponsoren finden keinen Sitzplatz und mÃ¼ssen stehen. Anlass der Veranstaltung: die traditionelle Pressekonferenz als Auftakt des Pressecamps des Multivan Merida Biking Teams auf Mallorca.

Jose Hermida, Ralph NÃ¤f, Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa, Andreas Kugler, Hannes Genze und Jochen KÃ¤Ã sowie das Management des Teams sind vollzÃ¤hlig angetreten. PÃ¼nktlich um 9.30 Uhr erlischt das Licht im Saal. Auf der PrÃ¤sentationsleinwand wird der 4-minÃ¼tige, eigens anlÃ¤sslich des errungenen Weltmeistertitels produzierte Film zu Ehren Jose HermidaÂ´s eingespielt. Untermalt mit epischen KlÃ¤ngen werden nochmals die besten Momente der 2010er Saison des Spaniers in GÃ¤nsehaut erzeugenden Bildern gezeigt, die in den finalen HÃ¶hepunkt mit der Erringung des Weltmeistertitels Anfang September 2010 in Mont St. Anne gipfeln. Im Saal herrscht ob der gekonnten Darbietung ergriffene Stille, als die Bilder Ã¼ber die Leinwand flimmern.
Abspann. Das Licht wird wieder eingeschaltet. Spontaner, lang anhaltender Beifall und Jubel branden auf. Und Jose Hermida muss schon wieder gerÃ¼hrt schlucken! Gelungener hÃ¤tte diese Inszenierung als Auftakt fÃ¼r die Veranstaltung kaum sein kÃ¶nnen.

Hier nochmal der Link zum Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBp4FVtPZjg"]YouTube        - JosÃÂ© HermidaÃÂ´s season 2010[/nomedia]


Merida Senior Vice President William Jeng hat die Ehre, die Pressekonferenz zu erÃ¶ffnen. Er erzÃ¤hlt voller Stolz die Geschichte zwischen Hoffen und Bangen, als er, Wolfgang Renner und das Management des Teams auf der Eurobike weilten, wÃ¤hrend auf der anderen Seite der Welt Jose Hermida um den Weltmeistertitel kÃ¤mpfte. Per Kurzmitteilung seien sie stÃ¤ndig Ã¼ber die Ereignisse in Kanada informiert worden und wollten es zunÃ¤chst nicht glauben, als die Triumphnachricht auf ihren Mobilfunktelefonen landete. 

AnschlieÃend werden die Teammitglieder der Reihe nach den anwesenden GÃ¤sten vorgestellt. Ãblicherweise erhÃ¤lt die Dame des Teams immer den Vortritt, doch angesichts der errungenen weltmeisterlichen Ehren wird Jose Hermida als erster Interviewpartner aufgerufen. GeschmÃ¼ckt mit dem Weltmeistertrikot nimmt er den verdienten Beifall entgegen und seine Stimme stockt erneut wie schon in Mont St. Anne, als er ohne Scham erzÃ¤hlt, wie er und Kumpel Ralph NÃ¤f seinen Triumph in Kanada wie kleine Jungs weinend mit FreudentrÃ¤nen feierten. Jose wird mit NÃ¤f am Cape Epic in SÃ¼dafrika teilnehmen und dort das neuer 29er Hardtail Big Nine Carbon einsetzen. Seine weiteren Ziele fÃ¼r die kommende Saison: erfolgreiche Teilnahme am CC-Weltcup, um seinen Beitrag fÃ¼r die Vormachtstellung des Multivan Merida Biking Teams zu leisten, die Verteidigung des Weltmeistertitels sowie den Grundstein fÃ¼r die Qualifikation fÃ¼r die olympischen Spiele in 2012 zu legen.






Als der Beifall fÃ¼r den Weltmeister verklungen ist wird Gunn-Rita aufgerufen. Einer nach ihrer Babypause durchwachsenen Saison 2010 wolle sie eine deutlich erfolgreichere folgen lassen, blickt sie zuversichtlich in die Zukunft. Sie hat die Marathon-Weltmeisterschaften in Italien als den Zeitpunkt auserkoren, an welchem Sie spÃ¤testens ihre Topform erreicht haben mÃ¶chte. Die Marathon-Vizeeuropameisterin ist davon Ã¼berzeugt, dass sie in diesem Jahr wieder mit den jungen MÃ¤dels im Weltcup wird mithalten und zu ihrem frÃ¼heren Weltklasse-Niveau wird zurÃ¼ckkehren kÃ¶nnen. Auch ihr groÃes Ziel ist es, sich noch einmal in ihrer Karriere fÃ¼r Olympia zu qualifizieren. In einem in KÃ¼rze stattfindenden weiteren Trainingslager wird sie ausschlieÃlich auf dem 29er Hardtail trainieren, um sich an die groÃen RÃ¤der zu gewÃ¶hnen. GrundsÃ¤tzlich bevorzugt sie jedoch das ânormaleâ O.Nine Hardtail von Merida.






NÃ¤chster Interviewpartner ist Ralph NÃ¤f, der aus seiner EnttÃ¤uschung Ã¼ber die persÃ¶nliche Bilanz des Jahres 2010 keinen Hehl macht. Der als groÃes Vorhaben angestrebte, dann jedoch verpasste Weltmeistertitel in der Marathondisziplin und die fÃ¼r seine VerhÃ¤ltnisse schlechte Endplatzierung im Weltcup machen ihn unzufrieden. Dennoch blickt auch er optimistisch auf die neue Saison: die Marathon-WM in 2011 findet auf der gleichen Strecke statt, auf der er im vergangenen Jahr Europameister wurde. AuÃerdem stehe mit der finalen Weiterentwicklung des neuen Merida Racefullys (wird beim Weltcup in Offenburg offiziell vorgestellt und ist noch Top Secret) eine groÃe Herausforderung kurz vor ihrem Abschluss. Seinen Humor hat Ralph dagegen nicht verloren: mit einem neidischen Blick auf Jose Hermida bedeutet er uns, dass auch er alles dafÃ¼r geben werde, beim nÃ¤chsten Pressecamp des Teams wieder im Weltmeistertrikot auftreten zu kÃ¶nnen. O-Ton: âWhite in white. White Rainbowjersey, white bibs â and white legsâ. Und spielt damit auf die kÃ¤seweiÃen ExtremitÃ¤ten des Weltmeisters an, die in starkem Kontrast zu seinen dank eines SÃ¼dafrikaaufenthaltes braun gebrannten Beinen stehen.






Jochen KÃ¤Ã darf als nÃ¤chster ran. Neben der Verteidigung seines deutschen Meistertitels in der Marathon-Disziplin wird er in diesem Jahr verstÃ¤rkt auf den nationalen und internationalen CC-Strecken zu finden sein. Als deutscher CC-Vizemeister strebt er in der neuen Saison bei den deutschen Meisterschaften in Albstadt den Titelgewinn an und mÃ¶chte sich gegen seine deutschen Konkurrenten Moritz Milatz, Wolfram Kurschat und Manuel Fumic behaupten, um eines der begehrten Tickets fÃ¼r London 2012 zu ergattern.






Der schweizer Andreas Kugler gewann in 2010 die Bronzemedaille bei der Marathon-EM. Er wird gemeinsam mit Hannes Genze auf die Jagd nach Gesamterfolgen bei Etappenrennen wie beim Cape Epic, der Trans Schwarzwald oder der Transalp gehen. Der kÃ¼rzlich Vater gewordene Eidgenosse und Trainingspartner von Ralph NÃ¤f strebt darÃ¼ber hinaus die Verteidigung des nationalen Meistertitels in der Langdistanz an. Dabei wird sein EinsatzgerÃ¤t das neue 29er Carbon-Hardtail von Merida sein.






Auch sein Teampartner Hannes Genze wird mit groÃer Wahrscheinlichkeit das neue Big Nine einsetzen. Bei der letztjÃ¤hrigen Transalp hatten er und Kugler nicht zuletzt auch deshalb das Nachsehen gegen Karl Platt und Stefan Sahm, da diese mit ihren 29ern insbesondere in den Abfahrten ein deutlich hÃ¶heres Tempo anschlagen konnten, wÃ¤hrend er sich beim Versuch mitzuhalten stÃ¤ndig in akuter Sturzgefahr befand. Genze will darÃ¼ber hinaus TeamgefÃ¤hrte Jochen KÃ¤Ã den nationalen Marathontitel abspenstig machen. AuÃerdem treibt er als diplomierter Ingenieur in der Entwicklungsabteilung bei Centurion das dortige 29er Projekt mitverantwortlich voran.






Das Multivan Merida Biking Team wÃ¤hrend der Pressekonferenz






Im Anschluss an die Befragung der Teammitglieder und einigen Worten des sympathischen Teammanagers Andi Rottler erklÃ¤rt Chefentwickler JÃ¼rgen Falke seine neueste Kreation â das Merida Big Nine Carbon. Es ist einfach ein GenuÃ, dem Mann zuhÃ¶ren zu dÃ¼rfen.


























FalkeÂ´s finaler Vortrag lÃ¤utet das Ende der Pressekonferenz ein. DrauÃen stehen schon die neuen RÃ¤der, darauf wartend, fotografiert zu werden.

Hier das lediglich in Details verÃ¤nderte 0.Nine Carbon Hardtail. Das erfolgreichste Merida-Bike der Saison 2010 trÃ¤gt fÃ¼r alle kommenden Rennen die Farben des Weltmeisters. Der Wechsel auf die komplette Sram XX-Gruppe und Vorbauten, Lenker und SattelstÃ¼tzen von Procraft sind die Ãnderungen gegenÃ¼ber dem 2010er (Team)Modell.
















Auch eine limitierte Weltmeisteredition wird zu haben sein:











Hier das neue Big Nine Carbon





















Und hier mal beide Bikes im direkten Vergleich






Noch hÃ¤ufiger als die neuen Bikes wurde nur noch der neue Weltmeister abgelichtet, der es sich in einem Strandsessel bequem gemacht hatte und sich geduldig den Fragen der Journalisten stellte.


























Auch fÃ¼r wesentlich gefÃ¤hrlichere AuÃenaufnahmen stellte sich der Spanier zur VerfÃ¼gung:


























Auch die Teamkollegen standen Rede und Antwort











An diesem schÃ¶nen Flecken Erde 






fand am Nachmittag das Photoshooting statt, von dem ich ausfÃ¼hrlich und sehr bilderlastig in Teil 2 berichten werde.


----------



## Lateralus (23. Februar 2011)

Wow, Pete, klasse. Danke schonmal. Aber ich habe auch ein Anliegen - weisst Du zufaellig, welche Griffe das sind, die der Jose in weiss an seinem Weltmeisterhobel montiert hat? Und falls Du es nicht weisst - hast Du die Connections, an die Info zu kommen?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2011)

http://www.extremesteering.com/Silicone_Grips_Shock_Absorbing.htm

würde ich mal tippen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. Februar 2011)

Nice!
Das 29er gefällt!

Die PRC SAchen gibts schon länger. Fahre selbst die Stütze seit nem halben Jahr.
Kann man als Bomb-Proof verkaufen. Ist auch nicht die leichteste wenn man die Bauart bedenkt. 

Aber die Stütze an den Team-Bikes kommt mir noch nicht bekannt vor.
Mal abwarten...


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2011)

dass es die sachen schon länger gibt ist klar, aber eben überwiegend mit rot.
grün habe ich noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. Februar 2011)

Welche Uhren haben Hermida und Näf an? Weiß das jemand?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Batscher_Rhymes (23. Februar 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Welche Uhren haben Hermida und Näf an? Weiß das jemand?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Hmm könnte ne Sector sein?


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Februar 2011)

Ich frag mich grad, was die Kippenschachtel da auf dem Tisch bei den Radspochtprofis macht!? Reicht Doping nicht mehr!?


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2011)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad, was die Kippenschachtel da auf dem Tisch bei den Radspochtprofis macht!?



Die ist bestimmt von den Mechanikern...

...die, in den gestreiften Pullies...



@pete: Ich freue mich schon auf die Rennberichte! 


Und danke für diese Bilder!


Schöner Vergleich zw. 26" und 29" 



Scheint ja sehr schön auf Malle zu sein...


----------



## müsing (23. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.extremesteering.com/Silicone_Grips_Shock_Absorbing.htm
> 
> würde ich mal tippen.



Gibt es eine Quelle in D?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2011)

einfach mal bei google suchen oder über ebay.
einen genauen laden kann ich nicht nennen.


----------



## zedi (24. Februar 2011)

Danke Pete!

Hat die DT Gabel am 29er einen tapered Gabelschaft?

Gruss

Zedi


----------



## 007ike (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo Peter

Vielen dank für den tollen Bericht! Ich hatte beim lesen das Gefühl dabei zu sein! ;-)
Tolle Fotos!


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Februar 2011)

Hi Pete.Hast du ne Ahnung,wie hoch der Etat ist von so nem Profi Team?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Februar 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Hi Pete.Hast du ne Ahnung,wie hoch der Etat ist von so nem Profi Team?



Leider nicht - aber bestimmt 7-stellig (vor allem, wenn man das Gehalt eines Weltmeisters mitstemmen muss)


----------



## volki3 (24. Februar 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...von dem ich ausführlich und sehr bilderlastig in Teil 2 berichten werde.



Bitte Lass uns nicht all zu Lang warten mit dem 2. Teil 
Achja... wie immer ein Super Bericht und mit Super Bilder 
Freu mich schon auf die Berichte und Bilder von den Rennen.... Danke Pete!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Februar 2011)

volki3 schrieb:


> Bitte Lass uns nicht all zu Lang warten mit dem 2. Teil
> Achja... wie immer ein Super Bericht und mit Super Bilder
> Freu mich schon auf die Berichte und Bilder von den Rennen.... Danke Pete!!!



Je früher ich die Bilder vom Fotoshooting einstelle, um so länger wird der Zeitraum bis ich Bilder von den ersten Rennen hochlade. Eure Entscheidung!

Danke für das Lob!


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Februar 2011)

Nööö.Kannst noch was warten.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................los gehts!


----------



## herr.gigs (24. Februar 2011)

Wurden bei den vielen Interviews auch mal ein paar offizielle Worte zu Van-Houts "möglichen" Dopingvergehen geäußert? Falls nicht, fände ich es scheinheilig, sich nun so zu präsentieren, als wäre nichts gewesen.

Er ist doch noch nicht schuldig gesprochen bzw. verurteilt oder?


----------



## Renn Maus (24. Februar 2011)

Was mich allerdings wundert (oder auch nicht, jeder kennt die Macht des Marketings):
Laut der Power-Point von dem Pressecamp sind die geometrischen Vorteile eines 29ers erst ab einer Körpergröße von 175cm vorhanden.

Laut nachfolgender Website: http://www.bergleben.de/mountainbike/1728-gunn-rita-dahle-flesja.html
Ist Gun Rita aber nur 173cm groß und bekundet laut o.g. Interview, dass Sie mit dem 26er besser zurecht kommt.
Trotzdem zwingt sie sich gerade dazu das 29er zu beherschen, um (meine Spekulation) die Marketingabteilung zu befriedigen.
Da kann man für Sie nur hoffen, dass das keine negativen Auswirkungen auf ihre Ergebnisse haben wird.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (24. Februar 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings wundert (oder auch nicht, jeder kennt die Macht des Marketings):
> Laut der Power-Point von dem Pressecamp sind die geometrischen Vorteile eines 29ers erst ab einer Körpergröße von 175cm vorhanden.
> 
> Laut nachfolgender Website: http://www.bergleben.de/mountainbike/1728-gunn-rita-dahle-flesja.html
> ...



Stimmt schon, aber eine Willow Koerber ist noch viel kleiner (1,57) und schwört nach eigener Aussage auch auf ihr 29er Trek Superfly.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-willow-koerbers-subaru-trek-trek-superfly-elite

Und apropos Marketing - dann müssten eigentlich alle Athleten auf Fullys unterwegs sein, denn mit denen verdient die Industrie am meisten. Ist aber im CC-Bereich nur eine verschwindende Minderheit. Ich hoffe also mal, dass die Athleten doch noch ein Wörtchen mitreden dürfen bei der Wahl ihres Hobels.


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Februar 2011)

Klar dürfen die ein Wörtchen mitreden.Ob allerdings wert drauf gelegt wird ist ne andere Sache.Nachdem Team Bulls letztes Jahr gegen Ende auf 29er noch einiges gewonnen hat wird jetzt Gas gegeben um den vermeintlichen Vorteil auszugleichen.Ob der Athlet will oder nicht.Allerdings nur zu bestimmten Rennen.


----------



## Athabaske (24. Februar 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Klar dürfen die ein Wörtchen mitreden.Ob allerdings wert drauf gelegt wird ist ne andere Sache.Nachdem Team Bulls letztes Jahr gegen Ende auf 29er noch einiges gewonnen hat wird jetzt Gas gegeben um den vermeintlichen Vorteil auszugleichen.Ob der Athlet will oder nicht.Allerdings nur zu bestimmten Rennen.


...schon, aber ich denke es ist eher eine Art Glaubensfrage. Gerade beim Cape Epic, wo die 29er zum ersten Mal zum Einsatz kommen sollen, waren zumindest 2009 Sauser/Stander auf ihren Fullies nicht schlecht plaziert.

Hauptsache der Athlet fühlt sich wohl und glaubt daran, dass sein Material dem der anderen überlegen ist. Dann ist es doch letztlich egal auf welches Prinzip gesetzt wird.


----------



## Toblerone (24. Februar 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Je früher ich die Bilder vom Fotoshooting einstelle, um so länger wird der Zeitraum bis ich Bilder von den ersten Rennen hochlade. Eure Entscheidung!
> 
> wann gehts denn los und wo wirst Du die ersten Rennfotos schießen?


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Februar 2011)

Aber eben nicht erster.Und in Hinblick auf die Werbeetats zählt nur der ERSTE Platz.Sagen wir es so.Den Athleten wird eine "Empfehlung" gegeben.Und die hat einen gewissen Nachdruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Februar 2011)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Wurden bei den vielen Interviews auch mal ein paar offizielle Worte zu Van-Houts "möglichen" Dopingvergehen geäußert? Falls nicht, fände ich es scheinheilig, sich nun so zu präsentieren, als wäre nichts gewesen.
> 
> Er ist doch noch nicht schuldig gesprochen bzw. verurteilt oder?



Während der PK wurde das Thema nicht angesprochen. Genauso wenig wurde über den Abgang von Moritz Milatz lamentiert. Es hat auch niemand danach gefragt. Im direkten Gespräch gaben die Mitglieder des Managements jedoch bereitwillig Auskunft, sofern es ihnen möglich war. Betroffenheit war und ist die vorherrschende Gefühlslage. Da sich der Fall wohl noch in der Schwebe befindet kann zum Thema van Houts noch nichts endgültiges gesagt werden. Deshalb gibt es von mir auch keine weiteren Infos darüber oder über die Gesprächsinhalte. Genauso habe ich den ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Teams respektiert, keine Bilder vom Prototypen des neuen Racefullys zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Februar 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Laut nachfolgender Website: http://www.bergleben.de/mountainbike/1728-gunn-rita-dahle-flesja.html
> Ist Gun Rita aber nur 173cm groß und bekundet laut o.g. Interview, dass Sie mit dem 26er besser zurecht kommt.
> Trotzdem zwingt sie sich gerade dazu das 29er zu beherschen, um (meine Spekulation) die Marketingabteilung zu befriedigen.
> Da kann man für Sie nur hoffen, dass das keine negativen Auswirkungen auf ihre Ergebnisse haben wird.



Ich glaube kaum, dass irgend jemand Gunn-Rita oder sie sich selbst zwingt, mit dem 29er klarzukommen. Nur weil sie ihr nächstes Trainingslager damit bestreitet bedeutet dies ja nicht zwangsläufig, dass sie das Bike auch im Rennen einsetzt. Es wurde ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Teammitglieder die freie Entscheidung bei der Wahl ihres jeweiligen Arbeitsgerätes haben.

Ausserdem macht Gunn-Rita doch ´ne gute Figur auf dem 29er, oder?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Februar 2011)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber eine Willow Koerber ist noch viel kleiner (1,57) und schwört nach eigener Aussage auch auf ihr 29er Trek Superfly.



Nach ihrem Wechsel ins Trek World Racing Team ist da wohl eher die Vergangenheitsform angebracht. Vermutlich wird ihr Arbeitsgerät das Trek Elite 9.9 SSL sein. Sonst hätte ja das Subaru Trek Team keine Berechtigung mehr ....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Februar 2011)

Toblerone schrieb:


> wann gehts denn los und wo wirst Du die ersten Rennfotos schießen?



Evtl. CC Bundesliga in Münsingen Mitte April. Ambitioniertes Ziel ist aber der Weltcupauftakt in Pietermaritzburg.


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Februar 2011)

Lieber Pete.Bei jedem Rennen welches stärker in der Öffentlichkeit steht,werden die Racer 29er fahren wenn es dem Werbezweck dient.So wie du Kontakt zum Merida Team hast habe ich gelegentlich Kontakt zum Bulls Team.Karls"Idee"ein 29er zur letzten Transalp einzusetzen entstand der Marketingabteilung der ZEG.Die Idee war nicht schlecht,aber von selbst wäre wohl da keiner drauf gekommen.


----------



## the donkey (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nichts gegen Eure Anmerkungen zu den 29er Bikes verschiedener Teams aber ich bin froh wenn die Rennsaison vollens ins Rollen kommt und es hier wieder die wirklich klasse Bilder von Pete gibt!
Man bekommt nicht überall so klasse Bilder zu den Rennen around the world

Zu der Technik gibts hier im Forum genügend andere Treats wo man sich auslassen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Februar 2011)

Presscamp 2011 Multivan Merida Biking Team  Teil 2

Hier bekommt ihr schon mal einen Eindruck über die Arbeiten von Profifotograf Daniel Geiger mit dem Multivan Merida Biking Team. Ganz schön viel Equipment am Start.






Zur Belustigung von Fotoobjekt Ralph Näf versucht sich Kumpel Hermida als Hobbyfotograf.











Jetzt aber bitte schön ernsthaft und professionel weiter  die Sonne geht bald unter






Hermida kann´s nicht lassen und arbeitet weiter an seiner zweiten Karriere






Jetzt ist der Weltmeister dran  aber erst nach einer kurzen Begrüßung seines höchsten Vorgesetzten.






Um dann brav nach Anweisung für den Sponsor zu posieren





















Hier mal aus einer anderen Perspektive






Der Champion packt seine Sachen






Und mit Bildern dieser Qualität






geht´s dann im dritten und letzten Teil in Kürze weiter!


----------



## onkeldueres (28. Februar 2011)

Einmal Dankeschön bitte)


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (28. Februar 2011)

Hammer Bilder!!!
Vielen Dank...

also das 29er....richtig schickes Rad!


----------



## Nafets190 (28. Februar 2011)

Super Bilder Petejupp, danke dafür!

Ein kleiner Hinweis, falls noch nicht selbst bemerkt: du hast (mindestens einen) Staubflecken auf dem Sensor.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Februar 2011)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Hinweis, falls noch nicht selbst bemerkt: du hast (mindestens einen) Staubflecken auf dem Sensor.



Ja, habe ich schon bemerkt. Bevor die neue Saison so richtig startet gehen Kamera und Objektive nochmal zum Service. Trotzdem danke!


----------



## hebolaco (4. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder und ne Super Seite.

Schöne Lenkergriffe, wieß jemand wo man die bekommt ? 

LG Hebolaco


----------



## müsing (4. März 2011)

hebolaco schrieb:


> Schöne Lenkergriffe, wieß jemand wo man die bekommt ?
> 
> LG Hebolaco



http://www.cremacycles.com/epages/6...39014/Products/ESI001/SubProducts/esi001-0001


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. März 2011)

Presscamp 2011 Multivan Merida Biking Team â Teil 3

Wie angekÃ¼ndigt und versprochen â hier der dritte und letzte Teil mit dem nachmittÃ¤glichen Fotoshooting, dieses Mal viel Bild und nur das NÃ¶tigste an Text

Hier erst einmal die Hauptdarsteller (von oben nach unten)

Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa
Ralph NÃ¤f
Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos
Jochen KÃ¤Ã
Andreas Kugler
Hannes Genze































Das Team in Formation â einmal âfestgefrorenâ





















und einmal in Action































Hannes Genze und Jochen KÃ¤Ã


























Gunn-Rita Dahle


























Ralph NÃ¤f und Jose Hermida









































Andreas Kugler, Ralph NÃ¤f und Jochen KÃ¤Ã â stylisch!


























Flugeinlagen mit 29er Hardtail









































Feierabend!!!






FÃ¼r mich auch â vorerst â¦.


----------



## onkeldueres (4. März 2011)

Nur GEIL!!


----------



## volki3 (4. März 2011)

Klasse und dafür....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (4. März 2011)

Und ich sage euch: "In der Saison wirds noch viel viel geiler!!!!
XCO-Race at it´s best.....


----------



## tinnes (5. März 2011)

Cool, freuh mich schon auf neue Fotos!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. März 2011)

tinnes schrieb:


> Cool, freuh mich schon auf neue Fotos!



Dauert ja nur noch ca. 1 1/2 Monate....


----------



## Nafets190 (5. März 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. März 2011)

Zur Verkürzung der Wartezeit: hier gibt´s Bilder und Videos vom ersten großen Rennen (Hors Category) der Saison, dem Maremma Cup in Italien.

http://www.maremmacup.com/mcup2/?page_id=2&lang=en

Die CC-Rennen haben Florian Vogel und Irina Kalentieva gewonnen. Interessant dabei: Bilder von Irinchen auf ´nem Canyon, Maya im Trikot der Weltmeisterin, einige 29er am Start (Vogel und Hermida), Cannondale Flash in den neuen Teamfarben usw.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. März 2011)

Auch spannend ist bei den Videos Ninos Fazit zum Vergleich 26 und 29er. Wird wohl doch beim 26er bleben trotz dem ganzen 29er Hype.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2011)

billi joe schrieb:


> Wird wohl doch beim 26er bleben trotz dem ganzen 29er Hype.



Nice one! 


Interessant, wieviele Milchgesichter dabei waren...


----------



## 328 (10. März 2011)

billi joe schrieb:


> Auch spannend ist bei den Videos Ninos Fazit zum Vergleich 26 und 29er. Wird wohl doch beim 26er bleben trotz dem ganzen 29er Hype.



Ui,....böses, böses Video.....darf der sowas überhaupt sagen ?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. März 2011)

Wollen hier jetzt keine Diskussion über 26er und 29er anfangen für das sind die Bilder hier viel zu geil. Ich find richtig das er seine Meinung sagt/sagen darf und das ganze auf den Punkt bringt. Auch wenn jetzt sicher viele schreien ABER DAS 29er kann das besser...  ..scheint wohl nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. März 2011)

er sagt doch nix neues... 
- fuer kleine leute kritisch mit der geometrie
- 29er laufruhiger -> mx
- 26er agiler, weil bissle leichter ->xc

und wo ist das nun neu? oder "ketzerisch"?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. März 2011)

Hier habt ihr mal die O-Töne von der Pressekonferenz des Merida-Teams:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3801aRPE-Y"]YouTube        - Multivan Merida Biking Team 2011: Press Conference on Mallorca[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. März 2011)

Und noch was zu gucken:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj3MhrbTnqE"]YouTube        - Multivan Merida Biking Team 2011: Teampresentation on Mallorca[/nomedia]


----------



## nuts (17. März 2011)

sehr gute Berichterstattung


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. März 2011)

Danke!


----------



## singlestoph (18. März 2011)

die scottdesigner ignorieren gekonnt alles was andere hersteller über 29er geometrien herausgefunden haben und praktizieren.
 dass die 2 buben im scott team zu den gleichen (pauschal?)aussagen kommen wie man sie schon seit 5 jahren über 29er hören kann wäre wennschon erstaundlich
eigentlich ists glaubich sowieso völlig egal mit welchem bike profifahrer rumfahren solange sie sich darauf wohl und schnell fühlen und solange irgendwo genügend platz auf den rahmenrohren ist um den namen der bikefirma die den fahrer sponsert aufzulackieren

die damen und herren fahren dermassen schnell und gut rad dass das material wohl nicht ganz so wichtig ist wie man manchmal  glaubt. die frage ist halt ob man von solchen aussagen etwas lernen kann oder ob es einfach nur marketinggerede ist . hobbyfahrer kommen wohl trotzdem nicht darum herum in einen bikeshop zu gehn und da fahrräder testzufahren wenn sie genaueres wissen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. März 2011)

Hm, das Trek/GF Subaru Outfit hat hat ihr irgendwie besser gestanden, oder?

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/trek...ow_koerber_joins_trek_world_racing_xc_roster/


----------



## il_renano (19. März 2011)

Neues von Heather:

http://heatherirmiger.com/491/paradise-to-well-paradise/


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. März 2011)

il_renano schrieb:


> Neues von Heather:
> 
> http://heatherirmiger.com/491/paradise-to-well-paradise/



.... und auch Emily

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/us-pro-xct-1-bonelli-park-2/elite-women-cross-country/photos/163084
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/us-pro-xct-1-bonelli-park-2/elite-women-cross-country/photos/163102
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/us-pro-xct-1-bonelli-park-2/elite-women-cross-country/photos/163095


----------



## tinnes (22. März 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hm, das Trek/GF Subaru Outfit hat hat ihr irgendwie besser gestanden, oder?
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/trek...ow_koerber_joins_trek_world_racing_xc_roster/




5 Nummern zu groß, das wird aber noch passend gemacht, denke ich.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. März 2011)

Mit dem Auftaktrennen des Racer Bike Cups in Schaan hat die CC-Saison jetzt wohl so richtig begonnen. Kleiner Ergebnisservice:

Frauen Elite:
1. Lisi Osl
2. Irina Kalentieva
3. Anja Gradl

Herren Elite:
1. Nino Schurter
2. Florian Vogel
3. Moritz Milatz

Erste Etappe - Prolog - des Absa Cape Epic ging an das Duo Sauser/Stander.


----------



## onkeldueres (27. März 2011)

Bravo Moritz!
Cape wird wohl eh Platt/Sahm gewinnen.


----------



## zedi (28. März 2011)

Ergänzung:

Herren Elite:
1. Nino Schurter 26"
2. Florian Vogel 29"
3. Moritz Milatz 26"
4. Marco Fontana 29"

Fully's? Praktisch Fehlanzeige. Nur ein BMC und ein Thömus. War aber auch ein schneller und trockener Kurs.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (29. März 2011)

Bester U23 Fahrer: Matthias Stirnemann, Platz 7 Elite, Jahrgang 1991 (!)


----------



## il_renano (29. März 2011)

*         	                Pro Men's Highlights 2011 Fontana US Pro XCT #2                                  *

*US CUP PRO TRIPLE CROWN #2 FONTANA*

http://www.cyclingdirt.org/coverage...Pro-Mens-Highlights-2011-Fontana-US-Pro-XCT-2


----------



## il_renano (29. März 2011)

*         	                Emily Batty Post Fontana STXC                                  *

*US CUP PRO TRIPLE CROWN #2 FONTANA*

http://www.cyclingdirt.org/coverage...NA/video/480750-Emily-Batty-Post-Fontana-STXC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## il_renano (29. März 2011)

*                             Georgia Gould Post Fontana STXC                                  *

*US CUP PRO TRIPLE CROWN #2 FONTANA*


http://www.cyclingdirt.org/coverage.../video/480747-Georgia-Gould-Post-Fontana-STXC

" ... meaningful selections ... " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## il_renano (29. März 2011)

British Mountain Bike Series 2011, Round 1 Sherwood Pines

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21611367"]British Mountain Bike Series 2011, Round 1 Sherwood Pines on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## timor1975 (30. März 2011)

> British Mountain Bike Series 2011, Round 1 Sherwood Pines



Sieht nach einem sehr langweiligen Kurs aus, ähnlich denen hier in Berlin!!!


----------



## Athabaske (30. März 2011)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem sehr langweiligen Kurs aus, ähnlich denen hier in Berlin!!!


...offensichtlich gibt es Interpretationsspielraum bei der Vokabel Mountain...


----------



## derfati (30. März 2011)

Ideal für 29"...


----------



## Athabaske (30. März 2011)

...die dürfen sich gerne in Fichtenmonokulturen verstecken!


----------



## il_renano (3. April 2011)

Breaking News! ;-)

Willow heiratet am 25.09.2011

http://yfrog.com/h4maxmwj


----------



## Deleted 153402 (3. April 2011)

il_renano schrieb:


> Breaking News! ;-)
> 
> Willow heiratet am 25.09.2011



Oh no..., ihre männlichen Fans werden traurig, wenn nicht gar am Boden zerstört sein


Breaking News 2) 

Die 36One-Songo-Specialized-Truppe hat das Cape Epic gewonnen! Glückwunsch!
Jaja, der Sauser, nutzt der ein Hollandrad oder ist er dauererregt? ... Jedenfalls fährt er mit Stander  

Toll auch die Leistung des Multivan-Merida-Teams mit Genze und Käß, die Zweite wurden, und der dritte Platz der Dauerbrenner Platt/Sahm vom Bulls-Team ist ebenso großartig.

Bei den Ladies hat es für Lechner/Schneitter von Arreghini Südtirol auf ihren supercoolen Colnago-Bikes nach ein paar Problemen auf den mittleren Etappen bei ihrer ersten Cape Epic-Teilnahme letztlich "nur" zu Platz zwei gereicht; gewonnen haben Bigham/van Jaarsveld vom USN-Team.

Respekt für alle diese Giganten des CC-Marathons!!!


----------



## il_renano (3. April 2011)

Warum Marco im Film so kurze Arme hat:

http://www.fontanaprorider.it/image...XC_Sprint_Fontana_camera_by_Kuestenbrueck.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. April 2011)

N´Abend zusammen,

habe leider keine guten Neuigkeiten: die Kosten für den Trip zum CC Saisonauftakt nach Pietermaritzburg stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum "Ertrag". Deshalb wird´s davon keine Bilder und keinen Bericht von mir geben. Tut mir leid. Fahre dafür jedoch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Start der CC Bundesliga nach Münsingen. Die Chancen dafür stehen recht gut, allerdings sollte sich an der Namhaftigkeit des Starterfeldes - insbesondere bei den Frauen - qualitativ noch einiges tun. Anfang Mai findet auf der WC-Strecke in Houffalize ein international ausgeschriebenes CC-Rennen mit HC-Status statt. Mal schauen, wer dort alles erscheinen wird, evtl. lohnt sich der Trip dorthin durchaus.


----------



## il_renano (4. April 2011)

*Rider Perspective - Willow Koerber        *

Eine glückliche _Bronzemedaillengewinnerin_ sieht anders aus:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6315737/

Und hier mit zukünftigem Gatten:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6331638/

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Willow-Koerber-rider-perspective-2011.html


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. April 2011)

Vom Trek Subaru Team habe ich je 6 Autogrammkarten von Willow Koerber und Heather Irmiger zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, die ich im Doppelpack an Interessierte abgeben möchte.

Die ersten 6, die sich *hier in diesem Thread* melden, erhalten den Zuschlag.

Eure Adressen schickt ihr mir dann bitte per PM, dann erhaltet ihr die Autogramme umgehend und gratis zugeschickt!


----------



## Lapierrer (10. April 2011)

Yeah petejupp!
hört sich verdammt gut an, 
freu mich schon auf die bilder der neuen saison.
und so eine Autogrammkarte wär auch was schickes 

Gruß Lapierrer


----------



## onkeldueres (10. April 2011)

Bitte einmal für mich.Danke!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. April 2011)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> Yeah petejupp!
> hört sich verdammt gut an,
> freu mich schon auf die bilder der neuen saison.
> und so eine Autogrammkarte wär auch was schickes
> ...



@Lapierrer: Du musst schon schreiben "Ich will haben"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapierrer (10. April 2011)

Dann will ich die haben  dankeschön


----------



## alex80 (10. April 2011)

Erster...

Naja fast, hätte ebenfalls gerne eine...


----------



## volki3 (10. April 2011)

Haben will 
Danke!!!
Sie haben Post


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2011)

ich würde auch gerne die autogrammkarten haben.

danke!


----------



## hhninja81 (10. April 2011)

Da will ich auch dabei sein.....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. April 2011)

Das ging ja schnell - Karten sind weg an

@onkeldueres
@Lapierrer
@alex80
@volki3
@k star
@hhninja81

Dann schickt mir mal eure Adressen....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. April 2011)

Pressemitteilung ganz frisch vom Frischi:

Erneuter Sieg von Nino Schurter

Auch beim letzten  Rennmässigen Test vor dem Welt Cup konnten die Scott Piloten die Siegesserie fortsetzten. Mit dem Sieg von Florian Vogel am Maremma Cup und den zwei Siegen von Nino Schurter am Racer Bikes Cup geht das Team ungeschlagen in die Welt Cup Saison. So dominant sind wir noch nie in die Saison gestartet.
Absalon mit Defekt

Im schon fast hochsommerlichen Tesserete nähe Lugano trafen Flo und Nino erstmals im 2011 auf Julien Absalon, den grossen Rivalen aus Frankreich. Leider kam es nicht zum erwarteten Grosskampf. Absalon fuhr schon in der ersten Runde eine Platten ein. Somit war er ums Podium schon mal eliminiert. Er kämpfte sich jedoch vorbildlich zurück auf den 12. Schlussrang. So blieb an der Spitze mit Schurter, Vogel und dem Deutschen Meister Moritz Milatz erneut das Trio von Schaan. Milatz wehrte sich jedoch vehement gegen einen Scott- Swisspower Doppelsieg. Trotz mehreren Attacken konnten ihn unsere Fahrer nicht abschütteln. Nicht einmal auf den schnellen, technisch anspruchsvollen Abfahrten.
Spannendes Finale

Interessant war die unterschiedliche Materialwahl der Spitzenfahrer. Während Nino wie immer mit dem konventionellen Scale 899 unterwegs war setzte Florian auf das Scale 949, dem 29er. Milatz war hingegen auf einem BMC Fully im Rennen. Was wiederum erklärt wieso der technisch versierte Nino in den Abfahrten keine Zeit auf seine Konkurrenz gutmachen konnte. So wählte er dann einen längeren Aufstieg in der letzten Runde für seinen Angriff. Mit gerade mal 5 Sekunden Vorsprung auf Milatz und deren 10 auf Vogel gings dann mit der letzten 6 minütigen  Abfahrt ins äusserst spannende Finale. Zwar fuhr Nino den Sieg souverän nach Hause, doch nur 6 Sekunden später war Milatz auch im Ziel. Sogar noch knapp vor Florian Vogel, welcher sich mit dem dritten Platz begnügen  musste. Marcel Wildhaber belegte den 19. Schlussrang.
Beide Scott Fahrer sind super in Form und lassen auf ein tollen Welt Cup Start in zwei Wochen im Südafrikanischen Pietermaritzburg hoffen.
Sieg von Roger Walder

Einen souveränen Sieg fuhr unser U23 Fahrer Roger Walder nach Hause. In Schaan noch über Rückenschmerzen klagend vermochte er im Tessin sein Können voll abzurufen und gewann mit über einer Minute Vorsprung in der Kategorie Amateure/U23.
Dafür verlief das Rennen der Junioren nicht mehr so optimal wie in Schaan. Dominic Zumstein konnte sich gut in Szene setzten. Er wurde Siebter, war jedoch erster seines Jahrgangs 1994.Andri verletzte sich letzte Woche beim Schulsport am Meniskus und ist noch nicht Beschwerdenfrei.


Bilder auf:            http://gallery.me.com/scottswisspower#gallery


Resultate Herren Elite 
1. SCHURTER Nino 1986 Chur Scott-Swisspower MTB Racing 1:39:15,7 
2. MILATZ Moritz (GER) 1982 Freiburg BMC Mountainbike Racing Team +0:06,5 
3. VOGEL Florian 1982 Rapperswil-Jona Scott-Swisspower MTB Racing +0:17,1 
4. RAVANEL Cédric (FRA) 1978 GT Skoda Chamonix +1:38,2 
5. GUJAN Martin 1982 Mastrils Cannondale Factory Racing +3:24,1


----------



## Lapierrer (11. April 2011)

Der Moritz scheit verdammt viel Druck auf den Pedalen zu haben! 
Bin ja mal gespannt was die andren deutschen so abliefern

Gruß Lapierrer


Sent from my Smartphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. April 2011)

@onkeldueres
@Lapierrer
@alex80
@volki3
@k star
@hhninja81

Post ist unterwegs!


----------



## volki3 (11. April 2011)

Danke! 
Falls wir uins mal übern Weg Laufen, dann Trinken wir einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. April 2011)

Vielen Dank.... freue mich, das mit dem über den Weg laufen und einen Trinken gefällt mir auch


----------



## Domme02 (11. April 2011)

mist da war ich wohl leider zu spät 


....naja dann freue ich mich eben über den super Saisonstart von Moritz Milatz....das lässt auf jeden fall auf gute WC ergebnisse hoffen.


----------



## onkeldueres (13. April 2011)

Gestern bekommen.Danke Pete für die Karten.


----------



## volki3 (13. April 2011)

Bei mir auch.... Danke nochma


----------



## alex80 (13. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für diesen netten Service, bei mir hat auch der Postbote heute was da gelassen... 

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2011)

vielen dank auch von mir.

konnte es gestern kaum glauben als die karten schon im briefkasten lagen.


----------



## hhninja81 (13. April 2011)

Von mir auch ein dickes...... DANKE SCHÖN!!!


----------



## Lapierrer (13. April 2011)

Mir ging's genauso, hatte so schnell garnicht damit gerechnet! Danke Pete! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onkeldueres (13. April 2011)

So kanns weiter gehn Pete.Als nächstes bitte ein Bike von Absalon oder Schurter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. April 2011)

@onkeldueres
@Lapierrer
@alex80
@volki3
@k star
@hhninja81

Gern geschehen!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. April 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> So kanns weiter gehn Pete.Als nächstes bitte ein Bike von Absalon oder Schurter)



Bin am WE in Münsingen; leider sind weder Absalon noch Schurter dort am Start - muss ich also leider passen


----------



## FrankDe (14. April 2011)

Gibt's auch ein paar Bilder von der U23? Wär auch mal schön....


----------



## Rumas (14. April 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Bin am WE in Münsingen; leider sind weder Absalon noch Schurter dort am Start - muss ich also leider passen



das Cannondale von Fumic ist auch ok...  

freue mich schon auf Fotos von Münsingen...


----------



## Limit83 (17. April 2011)

Münsingen war mega! Bestes Wetter, super Orga, elitäres Starterfeld und persönliche Bestleistung. Jetzt bin ich auf die Bilder von petejupp gespannt!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. April 2011)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Münsingen war mega! Bestes Wetter, super Orga, elitäres Starterfeld und persönliche Bestleistung. Jetzt bin ich auf die Bilder von petejupp gespannt!



Persönliche Bestleistungen sollen belohnt werden:












Könntest ruhig mal ein bisschen netter in die Kamera gucken

So meine treue Gemeinde,

die Zeit des Darbens, des Vorsichhinvegetierens und der Entbehrungen ist vorbei: habe meine Saison eingeläutet!

Müsst Euch nur noch ein wenig gedulden; gibt schon bald mehr zu sehen hier in diesem Theater!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (18. April 2011)

...schön, auch Mal Bilder von Dir zu sehen!



Mir wäre es ja mit Bart zu warm gewesen...


Als Wievielter bist Du ins Ziel gekommen?



Freue mich schon richtig auf neue, bebilderte Rennberichte


----------



## Limit83 (18. April 2011)

Vielen Dank dafür! Die Platzierung war zwar nicht meine Beste in der BuLi, da bin ich schon unter die Top30 gefahren. Aber diesmal zum ersten Mal über die volle Distanz und kein Opfer der 80%-Regel geworden. 7 Runden CC-Rennen in Münsingen ist brutal.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2011)

auch hier nochmal ein fettes gz!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. April 2011)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich heiße euch alle wieder herzlich Willkommen zu meiner ganz persönlichen 2011er Berichterstattung von den nationalen und internationalen Cross Country Rennstrecken.

In diesem Jahr stehen die Worldcups in England, Deutschland, Tschechien und Italien und als absoluter Höhepunkt die Weltmeisterschaften in der Schweiz auf meinem Programm. Außerdem ziehe ich den Besuch der CC Europameisterschaften in der Slowakei sowie der Bundesligarennen in Heubach und Bad Salzdetfurth in Erwägung. Versuche das alles irgendwie mit meinen beruflichen, privaten und sportlichen Verpflichtungen in Einklang zu bringen. 

Leider muss ich auf den Weltcupauftakt am Wochenende in Pietermaritzburg verzichten - weil einfach zu teuer - und niemand bedauert dies mehr als ich selbst. Werde natürlich dennoch versuchen, das gewohnte Niveau der vergangenen beiden Jahre zu halten oder sogar noch zu übertreffen und freue mich über jeden Kommentar von euch. Wenn die Resonanz erneut so positiv ausfällt wie in der Vergangenheit würde ich mich natürlich sehr darüber freuen.

Den Anfang machen Bilder vom CC Bundesligarennen  vom vergangenen Wochenende in Münsingen (sorry für einige Bildunschärfen oder Überbelichtungen - muss mich erst noch so richtig mit meinem neuen Equipment anfreunden).   

Viel Spaß!

Bundesliga Münsingen - Teil 1 Sprintrennen Damen und Herren

Bevor diese Damen (von links nach rechts Elisabeth Sveum, Alexandra Engen, Kathrin Stirnemann) 






sich ihren wohlverdienten Beifall abholen konnten, hieß es bei kühlen Temperaturen am Samstag erst einmal warm fahren und Strecke kennenlernen.

Elisabeth Sveum
















Mona Eiberweiser











Tereza Hurikova






Oder zwischendurch nett in die Kamera lächeln oder gucken wie hier Elisabeth Brandau und Teamkollegin Tereza Hurikova.











Das die Mädels auch anders drein schauen können zeigen stellvertretend im Sprintrennen 

Kraftpaket Annika Langvad






Alexandra Engen






Elisabeth Sveum






Mona Eiberweiser






Tereza Hurikova











U23-Weltmeisterin Alexandra Engen siegt vor Elisabeth Sveum











Vor dem Sprint der Männer

Während Manuel Fumic sich ganz entspannt einen schüttelt






findet Teamkollege Marco Aurelio Fontana sein Flash zum Niederknien






Prominenter Zaungast während der Sprintrennen der Männer - Weltmeister Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos






Ein bisschen was aus der Style-Abteilung während der Warmlaufphase

Ralph Näf






Auch bekleidungstechnisch durchgestylt von Kopf bis Fuß: Fontana und Fumic











Superstylisch - Emil Lindgren











Jochen Käß auf dem Merida BigNine Carbon











Martin Gluth gibt Vollgas






Hier einige Bilder aus den Scharmützeln bis hin zum Finale





















Martin Gluth hängt immer noch voll am Gas






genau wie Markus Bauer






Start zum Finale der Herren






In welchem Marco Aurelio Fontana gleich die Nase vorne hatte und seine Führung bis ins Ziel auch nicht mehr abgab.






Einen Hinweis auf den Hersteller seines erfolgreichen Arbeitsgerätes konnte er sich nicht verkneifen, obwohl er nur ganz knapp vor Matthias Pfrommer und Julian Schelb die Ziellinie überquerte.











Danach im entspannten Plausch mit Teamkollege Manuel Fumic vor der Siegerehrung






Und umringt von seinen geschlagenen Gegnern auf dem Podium (von links nach rechts: Jochen Käß, Matthias Pfrommer, Marco Aurelio Fontana, Julian Schelb, Manuel Fumic, Wenzel Böhm-Gräber)






Fortsetzung folgt in Kürze mit Bildern vom U23 Rennen, anschließend natürlich Damen und Herren Elite!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2011)

auf dem 2.bild mit Elisabeth Sveum alleine könnte man auch emily batty aufs rad setzen. sehen sich aus der perspektive echt sehr ähnlich.

endlich hat der fontana mal seinen, m.M.n. unschönen, bart rasiert. 
kommt gleich viel besser rüber.


und wie immer ein lob für die tollen bilder.
so kann es weiter gehen!


----------



## corfrimor (22. April 2011)

Wie immer 


Etwas überrascht bin ich, daß Fumic und Fontana in Baggies angetreten sind. Macht das Team-Cannondale jetzt einen auf supercoolstylisches Wir-sind-ja-ganz-anders-und-können-das-auch-so?


----------



## Lateralus (22. April 2011)

Jipiiieee, es geht hier wieder los. Dank Dir Pete.


----------



## Domme02 (22. April 2011)

Der Winter ist vorbei! Endlich gehts los......!


corfrimor schrieb:


> Etwas überrascht bin ich, daß Fumic und Fontana in Baggies angetreten sind. Macht das Team-Cannondale jetzt einen auf supercoolstylisches Wir-sind-ja-ganz-anders-und-können-das-auch-so?



mir gefällts. War ja nur das Sprintrennen und Fumic ist ja eh als "Styler" bekannt. Ich vermisse aber die geile gelbe Pronobrille.


----------



## corfrimor (22. April 2011)

Rein optisch gefallen mir Baggies auch. Ich hätte nur Angst, hängen zu bleiben. Muß allerdings gestehen, daß ich zu den altmodischen Typen gehöre, die bislang noch nie 'ne Baggy anhatten


----------



## onkeldueres (22. April 2011)

Super Pete.Vorfreude auf ne Menge weiterer geiler Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C21 (22. April 2011)

Super Wetter, am Tage unter der Sonne mit dem Bike unterwegs und abends zur Entspannung Pete´s Bilder betrachten........um voller Vorfreude den morgigen Tag wieder mit Sonne, Bike und abends.....na ihr wisst schon :

Danke PETE!


----------



## Nafets190 (22. April 2011)

So siehts aus, danke Pete!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Renn Maus (23. April 2011)

Hi.
Mit den Baggys hat mich auch verwundert, kann aber vielleicht dabei helfen XCO bei jugendlichen hipper wirken zu lassen und so unseren Sport voran bringen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## racingforlife (23. April 2011)

Sprintrennen sind doch nur für die Show, bei den Hauptrennen fahren die beiden in klassischem Lycra!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. April 2011)

Ergebnisse aus Pietermaritzburg - Elite Damen

1. Chengyuan Ren
2. Julie Bresset
3. Irina Kalentieva
4. Catharine Pendrel
5. Lene Byberg
6. Nathalie Schneitter
7. Sabine Spitz
8. Maja Wloszczowska
9. Marie Helene Premont
10. Lisi Osl

Nicht am Start: Willow Koerber (da in der 6. Woche schwanger)


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2011)

wenn sie jetzt schon nicht am start ist, wird sie wohl auch die komplette saison nicht fahren.

ob sich trek das so gedacht hat?


----------



## Redrocky (23. April 2011)

Ich glaub Nino wird machen. Wahnsinn was der den anderen im Rock Garden abnimmt.


----------



## Domme02 (23. April 2011)

Redrocky schrieb:


> Ich glaub Nino wird machen. Wahnsinn was der den anderen im Rock Garden abnimmt.



ja da habe ich grade aber auch ziemlich gestaunt. Im Rock Garden geht er einfach spielerisch an Julien Absalon vorbei und ich denke nicht das da alle Linien fahrbar sind....Nino ist einfach das Vorzeigemodell eines MTBikers.


----------



## Domme02 (23. April 2011)

Sehr, sehr geiles MTB Rennen! 
1. Platz Nino     2. Absalon (+16sek) 3. Kulhavy (+67sek) 4. Hermida 5. Fontana 6. Fumic 7. Lejaretta Errastii 8. Tempier 9. Coloma 10. Wells 11. Burry Stander ..........25 Milatz 32 Käß 35 Kurschat

Schon sehr früh setze sich eine 3er Gruppe mit Schurter, Absalon und Kulhavy ab. 2 Runden vor Ende musste Kulhavy aber abreißen und so gab es mal wieder das bekannte Duell Schurter vs. Absalon. Nino konnte sich durch Patzer von Absalon im technischen Rock Garden 1 Runde vor Ende 10sek von Absalon absezten und diesen Abstand nach Hause fahren. Ein unglaublicher MTBiker, er ging scheinbar spielerisch mehrmals an Kulhavy und Absalon im Rock Garden vorbei.
Fumic konnte den Teaminternen Sprint nicht gewinnen war mit dem 6. Platz aber augenscheinlich sehr zufrieden und fiel seinem Teampartner direkt in die Arme. 
Burry Stander aber stürzte im letzten Downhill im Rock Garden, ging über den Lenker und wurde so nur 11. Top 5 wäre drin gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redrocky (23. April 2011)

Hätte es auch gerne gesehen. 2 Runden vor Schluß kein Bild mehr. Draußen hat es 25 Grad und ich hab wiedermal einen Nachmittag mit freecaster verschießen ...


----------



## chrikoh (23. April 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr geiles MTB Rennen!
> 1. Platz Nino     2. Absalon (+16sek) 3. Kulhavy (+67sek) 4. Hermida 5. Fontana 6. Fumic 7. Lejaretta Errastii 8. Tempier 9. Coloma 10. Wells 11. Burry Stander ..........25 Milatz 32 Käß 35 Kurschat
> 
> Schon sehr früh setze sich eine 3er Gruppe mit Schurter, Absalon und Kulhavy ab. 2 Runden vor Ende musste Kulhavy aber abreißen und so gab es mal wieder das bekannte Duell Schurter vs. Absalon. Nino konnte sich durch Patzer von Absalon im technischen Rock Garden 1 Runde vor Ende 10sek von Absalon absezten und diesen Abstand nach Hause fahren. Ein unglaublicher MTBiker, er ging scheinbar spielerisch mehrmals an Kulhavy und Absalon im Rock Garden vorbei.
> ...




Super, danke für den tollen Bericht


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. April 2011)

Knapp 93 Minuten dauerte das Rennen der Frauen, weniger als 95 Minuten das Rennen der Männer.

Bei allem Verständnis, welches ich für die Maßnahme der UCI habe, die Rennen kürzer und damit interessanter für die Medien zu machen: für Fotografen bedeutet dies bei im Schnitt 5 km langen Rennkursen nichts als puren Stress. Das heisst dann: schnell im Vorstart und bei der Startaufstellung die nötigen Bilder schießen, sich dann schnellstens in die erste Kurve nach dem Start begeben, von dort für maximal 3 Runden zu den spektakulärsten Streckenabschnitten hetzen und dann bloß rechtzeitig wieder zurück in den Zielbereich sprinten, um den Triumph der Sieger und die finalen Emotionen einzufangen. 

Na toll! Dann macht bitte auch die Rennstrecken kürzer- oder übersichtlicher!


----------



## Rumas (23. April 2011)

Es gibt eine neue Seite wo rund um den MTB Sport berichtet wird.
http://www.rocky-roads.de/


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. April 2011)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Gibt's auch ein paar Bilder von der U23? Wär auch mal schön....



Na klar, schließlich wird in der U23-Kategorie auch exzellenter Sport geboten und das Wochenende war aus deutscher Sicht ja auch sehr erfolgreich.

Am Start waren gleich die Fahrer in Front, die dem Rennen ihren Stempel aufdrücken sollten












Es führte zunächst Alexander Gehbauer aus Österreich, gefolgt von Markus Bauer vom Lexware Racing Team und Markus Schulte-Lünzum vom M.I.G. Team
















David Simon aus Büchel wurde 30.






Auf dem Weg zum Kurvengeschlängel nach dem Downhill






Spitze kommt - Markus Bauer nun in Führung






vor Teamkollege Julian Schelb, Gehbauer und Schulte-Lünzum






Nächster Verfolger Matthias Stirnemann aus der Schweiz






Beeindruckend, mit welchem Tempo die Jungs den Downhill hinunter knallten und an dessen Ende trotzdem noch gekonnt die Kurve kriegten





















Markus Bauer konnte sich Mitte des Rennens entscheidend absetzen - die Verfolger waren die gleichen, nur in etwas veränderter Reihenfolge
















Martin Gluth vom Team Bulls kämpft sich auf seinem 29er zurück in die Top 20






Es geht in die letzte Runde. Die Jungs drücken sich in beeindruckender Manier den legendären Münsinger Starthang in die Höhe.

Markus Bauer






Schelb, Schulte-Lünzum, Gehbauer






Stirnemann






Marco Minaard (NL)






Olof Jonsson (SWE)






Emilien Barben (CH) vor einer ganzen Horder weiterer Verfolger






Markus Bauer zelebriert seinen Wiederholungssieg aus dem Vorjahr auf seine ganz eigene Art






Schulte-Lünzum schließlich knapp Zweiter vor Gehbauer und Schelb, der sich erst im Hintergrund über den Triumph seines Teamkollegen freut und ihm später persönlich gratuliert











Wird fortgesetzt!


----------



## armor (24. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder! Und noch herzlichen Glückwunsch an *FrankDe* zum 33. Platz in der U23-Klasse - ganz große Leistung!

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. April 2011)

N´Abend Zusammen,

ihr fragt euch sicher schon, wann es hier endlich wieder weitergeht. Nun, bin zur Zeit ein wenig im Endstress, habe aber spätestens am kommenden Wochenende wieder was für euch.

Beispielsweise von dieser jungen Dame






aber auch von eingen anderen netten Mädels!


----------



## alex80 (27. April 2011)

Immer mit der Ruhe, macht aber auch nix, wenn es schnell geht...


----------



## onkeldueres (27. April 2011)

Kuck mal.Die hat meine künftige Bremse am Bike.Leider erst ende Mai.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. April 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Kuck mal.Die hat meine künftige Bremse am Bike.Leider erst ende Mai.


----------



## onkeldueres (28. April 2011)

Ja klaaaaaar!!Mach mir die Nase lang.;-)


----------



## matsch (28. April 2011)

Eine Durin SL80? Und dann die vielen Spacer...und die Lenkerstopfen fehlen...  laut den Zeitschriften kann man damit nicht schnell fahren...


----------



## abbath (28. April 2011)

Ist auch besser so, wenn 'ne Magura dran ist.


----------



## Fezza (28. April 2011)

Aha, die Dame bremst rechts-vorne, links hinten....

....es gibt wohl keinen Lenkergriff-Sponsor....

....die neue Magura kommt mit XX-Matchmaker....

....wer soll das kurze Steuerrohr nutzen, wenn nicht die Rennfahrer/innen?...

.... ist die Sattelstützen-Klemme schief oder der Rahmen?...

@petejupp: KLASSE BILDER!!! DANKE


----------



## big_scoop (28. April 2011)

für kleine Hände ist Lenkerband garnicht so doof und wiegt unschlagbar wenig .


----------



## Fezza (28. April 2011)

@petejupp: sorry, für's Vollmüllen!!

@big_scoop: das war mir bewusst, finde es nur seltsam, dass sich da kein Sponsor verewigen will...

@ all: 
...dass der Speedneedle eine "Sonderanfertigung" ist (Aussparung am Heck) ist wohl nicht so wild, da man den Speedneedle erkennt...auch wenn der Rest des Teams auf Komm-Vor unterwegs ist.... aber Tune ist erkennbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (28. April 2011)

Lenkerhöhe ist wie Sattelhöhe.Du gewöhnst dich an eine Höhe.Hast du ein neues Bike müssen halt manchmal Spacer herhalten.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2011)

Fezza schrieb:


> @petejupp: sorry, für's Vollmüllen!!
> 
> @big_scoop: das war mir bewusst, finde es nur seltsam, dass sich da kein Sponsor verewigen will...
> 
> ...



Och, diskutiert ruhig weiter - die hier helfen bestimmt beim weiteren Austausch:


----------



## Trailfrog (28. April 2011)

Ich liebe ja diese ultra gepimpten und vorallem mit werbung vollgehauen central bikes !
Die sehen optisch total klasse aus und ... joa vom Gewicht her sind sie sowieso ultra!


----------



## Fezza (28. April 2011)

.... Greed schwarze Naben, schwarzer Speedy, Sleek goldene Naben und goldener Speedy.......

.... Greed wenig spacer, Sleek viiiiiele Spacer.....

....die Turnschuhe (ich liebe Nike Shox) die sie aufm HT-sitzend trägt, gehören zum Fully (weiss-gold).....


----------



## corfrimor (28. April 2011)

Interessant finde ich, daß die Spitz offenbar absichtlich mit vergleichsweise wenig Sattelüberhöhung fährt. Auf älteren Bildern mit Bikes, die ein längeres Steuerrohr hatten, dachte ich noch, daß das etwas mit ihren Körpermaßen zu tun hätte. Aber die Spacer und positiven Vorbauten belegen ja das Gegenteil.

Ebenfalls interessant: Die Reifenwahl beim HT.

Daß 80mm Federweg im CC vollauf reichen (beim Marathon ebenso), überrascht mich aber nicht. Mehr mag vielleicht nicht stören, brauchen tut das aber kein Mensch (genauso wenig wie Bike-Zeitschriften ...).


----------



## C21 (28. April 2011)

Was ist das für ein Lenker den Sabine am Fully fährt, auch ein Schmolke wie die S-Stütze?


----------



## onkeldueres (28. April 2011)

Eine Seite vorher kannst du es sehen.
Tschüss,gehe jetzt biken.


----------



## C21 (28. April 2011)

ups, die Bilder wurden heute mittag, warum auch immer, gar nicht angezeigt, jetzt dafür schon.
Lag wohl am Rechner auf der Arbeit ;-)
Sorry.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. April 2011)

Weiter geht´s mit der Berichterstattung vom Bundesliga-Auftakt in Münsingen mit dem Rennen der Damen.

Anwesend waren unter anderem die Weltranglistenerste Lisi Osl vom Ghost Factory Racing Team, die ihre Teamkolleginnen Katrin Leumann und Mona Eiberweiser mitgebracht hatte
















Münsingen Dauerstarterin Sabine Spitz hatte Elisabeth Brandau und Tereza Hurikova mit im Gepäck
















Auch am Start

Annika Langvad






Blaza Klemencic






Elisabeth Sveum






Startgetümmel am legendären Münsinger Starthang - und Katrin Leumann, die immer, wirklich immer den Start bei den Frauen gewinnt wundert sich mit einem Blick nach links, wie es wohl sein kann, dass Teamkollegin Mona Eiberweiser immer noch neben ihr fährt


























Blaza Klemencic, Lisi Osl, Tereza Hurikova, Hanna Klein und Kathrin Stirnemann in Aktion


























Aus Runde 2 kehrte Elisabeth Brandau in Führung liegend zurück. Vor Annika Langvad, Blaza Klemencic und Sabine Spitz.
















Katrin Leumann und Lisi Osl versuchten Anschluß an das Spitzenquartett zu halten - vergeblich.






Begleiteten sich über die gesamte Renndistanz  - Silke Schmidt und Katrin Schwing






Elisabeth Brandau und Annika Langvad leisteten nach wie vor Führungsarbeit und Lisi Osl, Katrin Leumann und Sabrina Enaux wie gehabt in der Verfolgung. Etwas weiter zurück Tereza Hurikova.
















Die Damen waren sich uneinig, wer denn nun vorne das Tempo machen sollte. Eine Runde später führte Blaza Klemencic vor Brandau, Langvad und Spitz.











Lisi Osl, Nathalie Schneitter und Tereza Hurikova waren heute chancenlos.
















Silke Schmidt wurde 15., Elisabeth Sveum landete auf dem 14. Rang und Mona Eiberweiser hatte sich vermutlich ein besseres Resultat als den 29. Platz ausgerechnet.





















Am Münsinger Starthang sind diese eindrucksvollen Bilder entstanden. Elisabeth Brandau ist schon durch, dahinter kraftvoll und mit Zungenspiel Annika Langvad.






Blaza Klemencic drückt sich ausdrucksstark den Hang hinauf, knapp vor Sabine Spitz.


























Das Ghost-Team weiter im Formationsflug auf den Plätzen 6 und 7






Ohne Worte - Elisabeth Sveum


























Katrin Schwing und Silke Schmidt kommen einfach nicht voneinander los.











In der letzten Runde konnte Lisa Brandau kurz vor der Einfahrt in den Mountainbikepark das entscheidende Manöver setzen. Im anschließenden Kurvengeschlängel konnte die Teamkollegin von Sabine Spitz ihren Vorsprung vor der Dänin behaupten und im Ziel ihren Emotionen freien Lauf lassen.






Zufriedene Zweite: Annika Langvad






Ganz offensichtlich sehr zur Freude der Chefin
















Wenn eine Spitzenathletin wie Annika das brauen Gesöff trinken darf, dann kann ich meinen Cola-Konsum ja auch reinen Gewissens fortsetzen






Im getrockneten Schweiße ihres Angesichtes: die Siegerin kurz nach dem Zieleinlauf und später auf dem Podium 











Herren Elite? Kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (30. April 2011)

Sehr sehr schöne Bilder, die das spannende Renngeschehen perfekt wiedergeben! 

Silke trägt aber mal ein schönes Trikot! 

Gruß Limit


----------



## kettenteufel (1. Mai 2011)

super Bilder

und super Bildüberschriften, so kann man den Rennverlauf gut nach vollziehen

bitte mach weiter so


----------



## lone_wolf (1. Mai 2011)

Absolut genial gemacht, Petejupp! Du integrierst Deine Threadbetrachter perfekt in den Rennverlauf - danke dafür


----------



## corfrimor (1. Mai 2011)

Superb, wie immer


----------



## -JONAS- (1. Mai 2011)

Super ! 

Die Merida Fahrerin Elisabeth Sveum fährt Specialized Schuhe...


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Mai 2011)

Wie immer ein Genuss! 


Danke für diese vortreffliche Berichterstattung!


Fährt Merida schon länger American Classic Naben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Mai 2011)

Hier der Ergebnisservice vom Hors Categorie Rennen heute in Houffalize (ich war leider doch nicht dort, weil ich es bei dem schönen Wetter vorgezogen habe, selbst ´ne Runde zu drehen):

Top 10 Elite Damen (man beachte die Zeitabstände)

1. Julie BRESSET (Fra) in 1:29:59
2. Maja WLOSZCZOWSKA (Pol) +2:01
3. Tanja ZAKELJ (Slo) +3:48
4. Nathalie SCHNEITTER (Zwi) +4:58
5. Sarah KOBA (Zwi) +5:34
6. Eva LECHNER (Ita) +5:41
7. Hanna KLEIn (Dui) +5:46
8. Anna SZAFRANIEC (Pol) +6:06
9. Nina HOMOVEC (Slo) +6:21
10. Magdalena Sadlecka (Pol) +6:35

Top 10 - Elite Herren (das Duell Schurter vs. Absalon fand seine Fortsetzung, genau wie die Tatsache, dass Absalon gegen Schurter erneut den Kürzeren gezogen hat)

1. Nino SCHURTER (Zwi) in 1:47:19
2. Julien ABSALON (Fra) +0:04
3. Jaroslav Kulhavy (Tsj) +0:55
4. Maxime MAROTTE (Fra) +1:14
5. Marco Aurelio FONTANA (Ita) +1:37
6. Fabian GIGER (Zwi) +1:48
7. Wolfram KURSCHAT (Dui) z.t.
8. Manuel FUMIC (Dui) +3:04
9. Sergio MANTECON GUTIERREZ (Spa) +3:45
10. Geoff KABUSH (Can) +4:00


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Mai 2011)

Kurschat und Fumic...Super Leistung.Damit ist Fumic für Olympia qualifiziert,glaube ich.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (1. Mai 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Kurschat und Fumic...Super Leistung.Damit ist Fumic für Olympia qualifiziert,glaube ich.



@onkeldures: Das wäre ein bisschen früh. Sofern ich da nicht falsch liege führen die in diesem Jahr erzielten Ergebnisse erst einmal zu der Entscheidung, *wie viele* Athleten ein Verband zum Olympischen Cross Country Rennen schicken darf. Die Anzahl der Fahrer ist bei den Männern auf maximal 3 beschränkt, bei den Frauen glaube ich sogar auf 2 Athletinnen. Bedeutet: wenn unsere Jungs und Mädels mit ihren erzielten Ergebnissen in der Weltrangliste bestimmte vordere Plätze einnehmen, dann kann unser Verband beispielsweise 3 Herren und 2 Frauen nach London schicken. Dann stellt das Nationale Olympische Kommitee Qualifikationsnormen auf. Diese werden dann für die ersten - sagen wir mal - 4 Weltcuprennen des Jahres 2012 gelten. Mögliches Szenario wäre: ein Mal unter die besten Acht oder zwei Mal Top 15 = Qualifikation für Olympia. Man muß kein Prophet sein um zu behaupten, dass sich bei den Männern Moritz Milatz, Wolfram Kurschat, Manuel Fumic und Jochen Käß um die im besten Falle 3 Plätze streiten werden. Bei den Frauen sehe ich Sabine Spitz als gesetzt und eventuell noch Elisabeth Brandau oder Anja Gradl.


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Mai 2011)

Ja,ist richtig.Aber unter normalen Umständen wird Manu damit schon mal nen dicken Stein im Brett haben.Offiziel siehts anders aus,aber damit ist das fast klar.


----------



## schlaffe wade (1. Mai 2011)

@petejupp: das hast du nun schon mehrmals gelesen, aber man kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen - dir und el renano ganz herzlichen dank für die bilder, die infos und den ganzen aufwand ! ganz großes tennis....


----------



## biketunE (1. Mai 2011)

Hanna Klein auf Platz 7 - wow, unglaubliche Leistung mit so einem geringen Abstand! 

Großen Dank an petejupp, für die tollen Eindrücke und vor allem die Untertitel!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Mai 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hier der Ergebnisservice vom Hors Categorie Rennen heute in Houffalize (ich war leider doch nicht dort, weil ich es bei dem schönen Wetter vorgezogen habe, selbst ´ne Runde zu drehen):
> 
> Top 10 Elite Damen (man beachte die Zeitabstände)
> 
> ...



Mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Thomas Frischknecht: anbei noch ein paar Bilder aus Houffalize


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Mai 2011)

.... und noch zusätzlich der Film zum ersten Worldcup vom Multivan Merida Biking Team

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e9BdfyXZj0"]YouTube        - Multivan Merida Biking Team 2011: World Cup Pietermaritzburg[/nomedia]


----------



## Redrocky (2. Mai 2011)

Endlich. Nino fährt bereits den neuen Helm, dann kann´s ja nicht mehr lange dauern bis ich meinen kriege : )


----------



## Luke.HdR (4. Mai 2011)

Super Video vom Merida Team! Der Blick hinter die Kulissen ist nochmal ebenso interessant wie das Rennen (was man ja sowieso schon auf freecaster geschaut hat). Hermida is einfach ein Spaßvogel. Kann mir keinen sympathischeren Weltmeister vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (4. Mai 2011)

alter Falter, dieser "Rockgarden", aus der Onboard-Perspektive sieht das noch heftiger aus  

Ansonsten: super Bilder, wie immer Petejupp


----------



## actafool (5. Mai 2011)

swift daddy schrieb:


> alter Falter, dieser "Rockgarden", aus der Onboard-Perspektive sieht das noch heftiger aus



Also ich finde es schon merkwürdig, dass Weltcupfahrer dort schieben müssen. Ist im Video 2x zu sehen. 

Bilder-> top!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2011)

was ist daran merkwürdig?

lieber schieben, als einen sturz zu riskieren.
außerdem gibts überall biker die auf der strecke schnell sind, aber sobald es texchnischer wird das nachsehen haben.
alleine beim vergleich in der absoluten weltspitze mit schurter und absalon ist hier schon ein riesen unterschied zu erkennen.

auch im downhill gibts es fahrer die das eine besser als das andere können.
guck dir z.b. die resultate vom letzten worldcup an.
z.b. sam hill ist ja nun nicht irgendwer, aber die tretpassage auf der strecke hat ihm überhaupt nicht zugesagt. dort waren andere schneller und haben dort keine zeit liegen gelassen.


----------



## Athabaske (5. Mai 2011)

...oder einfach, Du kommst an die betreffende Passage und vor Dir staut es sich und die Ideallinie ist nicht frei befahrbar, dann geht es entweder über den Chickenway schneller oder man läuft am Gewühle vorbei.


----------



## onkeldueres (5. Mai 2011)

Dieser Rockgarden ist schon ne harte Nummer mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Mai 2011)

Nur die Harten komm' in' Garten...


----------



## müsing (5. Mai 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Nur die Harten komm' in' Garten...



durch


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Mai 2011)

Mit der Berichterstattung, was sich zwischen der Entstehung dieser Dokumentation Ã¼ber den regen verbalen Austausch zwischen Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos und Marco Aurelio Fontana
































und der Fortsetzung der angeregten und offensichtlich ganz amÃ¼santen Konversation zwischen dem Weltmeister und dem italienischen Meister vor und bei der abschlieÃenden Siegerehrung ereignet hat




































mÃ¶chte ich die Reportage Ã¼ber den Bundesliga-Auftakt in MÃ¼nsingen abschlieÃen.

ZunÃ¤chst standen die Zeichen fÃ¼r MÃ¼nsingen-Seriensieger Ralph NÃ¤f offenbar recht gut, seine Siegesserie fortzusetzen, denn er fÃ¼hrte die Meute nach dem Start in die erste Runde. Unsere beiden Protagonisten nicht weit dahinter.































Fontana kehrte als Erster aus dem Wald zurÃ¼ck, dicht gefolgt von Ralph NÃ¤f. RenÃ© Tann, Jose Hermida, Jochen KÃ¤Ã und Emil Lindgren in Schlagdistanz. Etwas dahinter Manuel Fumic, der nach Kettenproblem schon relativ aussichtslos zurÃ¼ck lag und Fabian Giger. 































Hier haben wir Mathias Frohn aus DÃ¼sseldorf, Uwe Hardter aus Freiburg und unseren âaltenâ Bekannten Sascha Schwindling aus SaarbrÃ¼cken.
















Bevor das Feld in die dritte Runde ging hatte Martin Gujan die FÃ¼hrung inne, der italienische Meister erwies sich jedoch als lÃ¤stiger Verfolger.






Ok, da ich die Marke selbst fahre muss ich zugeben, dass mein Finger sich automatisch dem AuslÃ¶ser nÃ¤herte, sobald die Fahrer des Giant Rabobank Teams in Sichtweite gelangten.
Hier Emil Lindgren, Fabian Giger und Hollands Supertalent Henk Jaap Moorlag.
















Manuel Fumic hÃ¤ngt auf seiner Verfolgungsjagd hinter Benjamin Justesen aus DÃ¤nemark fest.






Eine Runde spÃ¤ter fÃ¼hrte dieses Mal ein anderer Martin die Meute an, aber auch einer aus der Schweiz. Martin Fanger vor wem sonst als Fontana.











Jochen KÃ¤Ã â als einziger aus der Spitzengruppe auf einem 29er unterwegs.






Fabian Giger und Emil Lindgren hielten sich konstant in den Top Ten auf.











Genau wie RenÃ© Tann, der mit dem finalen 8. Platz ein starkes Rennen fuhr.






Hatten nicht nur die Kettenprobleme gemeinsam, sonder mussten auch beide durchÂ´s Feld pflÃ¼gen: Manuel Fumic und Ralph NÃ¤f











In der vierten Runde verschÃ¤rften Hermida und Fontana das Tempo, sprengten die bis dahin mehrkÃ¶pfige Spitzengruppe und setzten sich ab.











Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren die PlÃ¤tze 3 bis 5 ebenfalls zementiert. Hier fÃ¼hrt Jochen KÃ¤Ã noch vor Martin Gujan und Martin Fanger. Der deutsche Marathonmeister musste sich jedoch im Ziel mit Rang 5 hinter den beiden Schweizern begnÃ¼gen.











Hier noch ein paar SchnappschÃ¼sse aus dem Mittelfeld.

Geoffroy Pierre Planet aus Frankreich






Robert Mennen vom Topeak Ergon Racing Team






Simon Gegenheimer aus Remchingen






Sebastian Szrauchner aus Wesel






Und mit diesem Bild des italienischen Meisters Marco Aurelio Fontana vor dem Weltmeister Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos schlagen wir den finalen Bogen zur Einleitung dieser Reportage. Die beiden waren vor, wÃ¤hrend und nach dem Rennen einfach unzertrennlich, mit dem besseren Ende fÃ¼r den Fahrer vom Cannondale Factory Racing Team.






Ich habÂ´s leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig zum Zieleinlauf geschafft. Im Laufe des Jahres, wenn sich mein Fitnesszustand auf einem deutlich besseren Level befindet als noch in MÃ¼nsingen, kriege ich das aber bestimmt bei den bevorstehenden Rennen wieder hin.

Deshalb muss dieses Bild von der Siegerehrung herhalten.






Bis demnÃ¤chst!


----------



## onkeldueres (5. Mai 2011)

Wie immer.Danke für das "Live"dabei Erlebniss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (5. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil!!!!....das macht direkt Lust auf die eigenen kommenden Rennen


----------



## tinnes (5. Mai 2011)

Jaa, wo sind sie denn, die ganzen 29ers?


----------



## Johnny Rico (5. Mai 2011)

@petejupp: Ich muss einfach mal* DANKE* sagen für den tollen Thread. Es macht richtig Spass, sich die Bilder anzuschauen. Weiter so!


----------



## Rumas (5. Mai 2011)

Du wirst immer besser mit der Berichterstattung...


----------



## Limit83 (5. Mai 2011)

Einfach klasse, so bekomm ich im Nachhinein auch noch mit was da vorne so abging. Diesmal konnte ich auch zum ersten Mal NICHT die Zieleinfahrt der Ersten bestaunen, sondern musste alle 7 Runden drehen. 
Vielen Dank dafür, dass ich in diesem elitären Feld dabei sein darf! Nächste Woche Saalhausen?


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch ein dickes *Danke*!

Freu mich auch schon auf Ende des Monats, wenn in Offenburg wieder die Post abgeht .

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (5. Mai 2011)

Was mir bei den Bildern wieder auffällt: Einfach ein unglaublich sympatischer Mensch dieser Hermida. Immer am Lachen und gut gelaunt. Einfach vorbildlich. Der hat Spaß an seinem Job.


----------



## kettenteufel (5. Mai 2011)




----------



## unocz (7. Mai 2011)

super arbeit!


----------



## swift daddy (7. Mai 2011)

sehr, sehr geil ... einfach immer wieder topp


----------



## racingforlife (7. Mai 2011)

Danke für die tollen Bilder!

Besonders schön finde ich, daß diesmal auch das Feld gewürdigt wird.


----------



## Redrocky (8. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Bilder!

Nino hat schon wieder gewonnen. Diesmal auf Slicks 

http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?...;DCSext.zugang=videoportal_sendungsuebersicht


----------



## puma (9. Mai 2011)

was fährt der schurter für reifen?? voll-slick? auch wenns trocken ist


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2011)

die antwort siehst du im video!


----------



## abbath (9. Mai 2011)

Ach was, das ist vermutlich der normale Schwalbe Verschleiß. Schurters Power Output + Furious Fred + 1 XC Rennen = Slick.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. Mai 2011)

So liebe Leser,

die kommenden 3 Wochenenden stehen ganz im Zeichen des CC-Rennsports: zunächst mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit CC BuLi Saalhausen, dann CC WC Dalby Forest und abschließend CC WC Offenburg.

Könnt euch schon mal auf was gefasst machen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (9. Mai 2011)

Juchuuu!!!


----------



## matze1985 (10. Mai 2011)

ich bin schon ganz gespannt auf Offenburg!!!!!


----------



## zedi (10. Mai 2011)

Freu!!

Bitte, bitte auch das eine oder andere Bild der Bikes ohne Fahrer machen!


----------



## kettenteufel (10. Mai 2011)

zedi schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte, bitte auch das eine oder andere Bild der Bikes ohne Fahrer machen!



und umgekehrt


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Mai 2011)

Danke Petejupp, ich freue mich


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Mai 2011)

Ist vielleicht hier genau richtig: Ausgabe 06/11 des Magazins World Of Mountainbiking enthält 10 reich bebilderte Seiten vom Weltcup-Auftakt in Südafrika (davon 4 Seiten XC), 2 Seiten XC Bundesliga-Auftakt in Münsingen sowie 4 Seiten mit tollen Bildern als Vorschau auf den nächsten XC Weltcup in Dalby Forest. Was will man mehr!


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Mai 2011)

puma schrieb:


> was fährt der schurter für reifen?? voll-slick? auch wenns trocken ist



Wenn man gescheit MTB fahren kann, dann spricht nix gegen Slicks


----------



## racingforlife (12. Mai 2011)

Redrocky schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder!
> 
> Nino hat schon wieder gewonnen. Diesmal auf Slicks
> 
> http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?...;DCSext.zugang=videoportal_sendungsuebersicht


 
Zu der Aussage des Reporters, das Schurter auf 26" auf dem schlechteren Bike sitzt, passt das beigefügte Video (gefunden auf ride.ch)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jElwljxGGs"]YouTube        - Hitler angry over the state of 29ers in the World Cup[/nomedia]


----------



## mete (12. Mai 2011)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Zu der Aussage des Reporters, das Schurter auf 26" auf dem schlechteren Bike sitzt, passt das beigefügte Video (gefunden auf ride.ch)
> 
> YouTube        - Hitler angry over the state of 29ers in the World Cup



Muss an den ganzen Fehlinformationen gelegen haben, dass der gute Herr Hitler nicht gewinnen konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Mai 2011)

> For theï»¿ record, I checked the database, and we never shipped to this guy.
> 
> 
> speedgoatbikes       1 year ago                           9


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Mai 2011)

Als kleine Einstimmung vorab - die Sieger von Saalhausen:


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Mai 2011)

Hier die Berichterstattung vom 2. Lauf zur CC Bundesliga am vergangenen Wochenende in Saalhausen.

Fangen wir mal mit den U19-Junioren an.

Es siegte nach einer Solofahrt Christian Pfäffle vom Rothaus Poison-Bikes Hochschwarzwald-Team






überlegen vor Louis Wolf vom MHW-Cube-Racing-Team






Und Yannik Brischle vom JB Felt Team. Malte Finke vom Team Berg-Germany hatte knapp das Nachsehen.






Ein paar Impressionen aus dem Rennen möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten




































Fredrik Liland vom Merida Smart Safety Team im Blindflug die schnelle Abfahrt hinunter






Gott sei Dank öffnete er rechtzeitig wieder seine Augen vor der anschließenden Rechstkurve






Fortsetzung folgt - mit dem U23 Rennen!


----------



## Domme02 (16. Mai 2011)

du bist aber fix....freue mich schon auf die weiteren Bilder!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Mai 2011)

CC Bundesliga Saalhausen - Rennen U23 Herren

Grandiosen und spannenden Sport boten die Jungs im U23-Rennen. Gleich in der ersten Runde presste sich Münsingen-Sieger Markus Bauer (Lexware Racing Team) den wurzelgespickten steilen Hang in den Wald hinauf hoch. Gefolgt vom amtierenden deutschen U-23 Meister Felix Euteneuer (Rothaus Poison Bikes) und den beiden Teamkollegen vom Focus-MIG Team Shlomi Haimy und Markus Schulte-Lünzum. Dahinter der Niederländer Marco Minaard vom Rabobank Giant Offroad Team. Auch für Bauer´s Teamkollegen Julian Schelb war am Gipfel des Anstieges schieben angesagt.


























Zweite Runde. Dem Tempodiktat des Führenden Markus Bauer konnten nicht alle folgen, so dass sich die Reihung der Fahrer etwas verändert präsentierte. Hinter Bauer nun Schulte-Lünzum und der US-Amerikaner Stephen Ettinger als bester des angereisten U23-USA Teams. Schelb, Haimy, der Brite Sebastian Bachelor und Euteneuer in der Verfolgung. Hatte an dieser Stelle mal wieder an der neuen Kamera gefummelt und die beiden Niederländer Minaard und Michiel Van Der Heijden, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt hinter Stephen Ettinger lagen, verpasst. Mist!


























Die Nachhut bildeten unter anderem: Russel Finsterwald (USA), Rick Reimann (SUI), Michael Schweizer vom Stevens Racing Team und Tommy Galle.





















Eine Runde später war aus der Führungsgruppe ein Quintett geworden. Bestehend aus Van der Heijden, der nun in Front lag, Bauer, Minaard, Schulte-Lünzum und Ettinger. Mit unvermindertem Tempo ging es wieder in den Wurzelanstieg.





















In der - aussichtslosen - Verfolgung Haimy, Schelb, der Russe Ivan Smirnov, Euteneuer und Bachelor.


























Ehrensache, dass auch im Mittelfeld um jeden Zentimeter gekämpft wurde, wie Fabian Strecker, Kerry Werner (USA), Marcus Nicolai, Martin Gluth, Wenzel Böhm-Gräber und Russel Finsterwald mit technischen Problemen (schönes Rad übrigens!) beweisen.


























Zurück zur Spitze und da waren es in der vorletzten Runde nur noch vier: Stephen Ettinger hatte sich aus der Führungsgruppe mit Defekt verabschiedet. Nächste Verfolger: ein Russe (Smirnov), ein Israeli (Haimy), zweie Deutsche (Schelb und Euteneuer) und mit Wut im Bauch ein US-Amerikaner (Ettinger).































Letzte Runde! Mit einer unwiderstehlichen Attacke versucht Markus Bauer sich von seinen Gefährten zu lösen. Allem Anschein nach kann nur Markus Schulte-Lünzum folgen. Von den beiden Nachbarn aus den Niederlanden  befindet sich nur noch Van Der Hijden in Schlagdistanz, Minaard ist bereits abgehängt. Übrigens: es geht an dieser Stelle den Berg hoch!































Auch die Verfolger geben noch mal alles, schließlich geht es um den letzten Platz auf dem Podium!
















2. Saisonsieg für Markus Bauer - und zum dritten Mal in Saalhausen! Dahinter sprinten Schulte-Lünzum und Van Der Hijden um den zweiten Rang; mit dem besseren Ende für den Fahrer aus dem deutschen Focus MIG-Team.











Respekt und Harmonie allenthalben: die Jungs verstehen sich auch nach hartem Kampf gegeneinander auf der Strecke prächtig.





















Die Damen stehen als nächste auf der Berichterstattungsliste.


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Mai 2011)

Super.Da spürt man jeden Schweisstropfen und wischt sich den Matsch aus dem Gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankDe (16. Mai 2011)

tolle Bilder! Großes Lob. Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie es zur Sache ging.

Leider konnte ich diesmal wegen Kniepobleme nicht starten - aber vllt sieht man sich ja am 6.Juni bei der DM....oder bist dort nicht???


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Mai 2011)

CC Bundesliga Saalhausen - Rennen der Frauen

Weiter gehtÂ´s mit den MÃ¤dels. Am Start herrschte noch eitel Sonnenschein. Dies sollte sich jedoch schlagartig Ã¤ndern, noch bevor die Damen den ersten Kilometer absolviert hatten. Deswegen machen wir heute mal das âVorher-Nachher-und was geschah dazwischen Spiel"â¦.

Alexandra Engen 

Vorher






Was geschah dazwischen?

Nach dem die amtierende U23-Weltmeisterin am Vortag noch das Sprintrennen gewonnen hatte lief es im Rennen einen Tag spÃ¤ter deutlich schlechter fÃ¼r die Schwedin. Sie war zwar nach dem Start noch vorne mit dabei, mit Ã¼ber 8 Minuten RÃ¼ckstand auf die Siegerin kam sie Ã¼ber den 9. Rang im Ziel jedoch nicht hinaus.


























Silke Schmidt

Vorher






Nachher











Was geschah dazwischen?

Die ausdauerstarke 23jÃ¤hrige vom Team Endorfin Schuhmarke fuhr ein beherztes Rennen, war eine der wenigen Athletinnen, die einen der steilsten Anstiege der Saalhausener Strecke nicht laufend bewÃ¤ltigen musste und kam am Ende auf einen hervorragenden 7. Platz.


























Hannah Klein

Vorher






Nachher






Was geschah dazwischen?

Die Siegerin des Vorjahres hatte mit Ã¤rgerlichen technischen âUnzulÃ¤nglichkeitenâ zu kÃ¤mpfen (siehe Teamreport des Rothaus Poison Bikes Teams), die sie im Laufe des Rennens behinderten und eine bessere Platzierung als Rang 5 verhinderten.
















Elisabeth Sveum

Vorher











Nachher











Was geschah dazwischen?

Elisabeth Sveum kehrte hoch dekoriert aus SÃ¼dafrika zurÃ¼ck. Sie gewann dort den U23 Weltcup in Pietermaritzburg. Die kleine Norwegerin ist eine Beisserin vor dem Herrn und nicht nur deshalb hÃ¶chst fotogen. Nach einem Zweikampf mit Mona Eiberweiser belegte sie den vierten Rang.














































Mona Eiberweiser

Vorher











Nachher





















Was geschah dazwischen?

Mona Eiberweiser lieferte ein tolles Rennen in Saalhausen. Sie kÃ¤mpfte eine ganze Weile gegen Elisabeth Sveum und konnte die Norwegerin eine Runde vor SchluÃ hinter sich lassen. Nach einigermaÃen Ã¼berstandenen RÃ¼ckenproblem lieÃ sie ihren GefÃ¼hlen im Ziel freien Lauf.



















































Maja Wlozcszowska

Vorher






Nachher






Was geschah dazwischen?

Die polnische Weltmeisterin war zum ersten Mal bei einem Bundesliga-Rennen in Deutschland. Sie nutzte den Lauf in Saalhausen mit ihrem gesamten Team als Vorbereitung fÃ¼r den Worldcup in Dalby Forest. Sie war zwar gegen die spÃ¤tere Siegerin chancenlos, zeigte sich nach dem Rennen jedoch sehr zufrieden mit ihrer Verfassung und ihrem 2. Platz im Ziel.































Annika Langvad

Vorher






Nachher











Was geschah dazwischen?

Kein Kraut gewachsen war am vergangenen Sonntag gegen Annika Langvad vom Easton Rockets Team. Danish Dynamite! Dieser Begriff beschreibt die dÃ¤nische Meisterin Ã¤uÃerst treffend: absolut durchtrainiert, sehnig, Ã¤sthetisch muskulÃ¶s, mit den zweifellos definiertesten Waden im gesamten Weltcupzirkus und dazu noch unheimlich sympathisch. LieÃ nichts anbrennen und kehrte mit Riesenvorsprung aus der ersten Runde und das Rennen ab da kontrollierend zurÃ¼ck. Eine verdiente Siegerin in Saalhausen!     
























































AbschluÃ mit den Herren folgt in KÃ¼rze!


----------



## argh (17. Mai 2011)

Tolle Arbeit, die du dir gemacht hast!

Vielen dank .


----------



## alex80 (17. Mai 2011)




----------



## 007ike (17. Mai 2011)

VIELEN DANK!
Das macht einfach Spaß!


----------



## abbath (17. Mai 2011)

Die Fotos lassen nur eine Schlussfolgerung zu: Dreck macht glücklich.


----------



## kettenteufel (17. Mai 2011)

super Bilder 

und starke Leistund von Mona Eiberweiser


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Mai 2011)

Dank dieser coolen Bilder bekomme ich richtig Bock mich mal wieder so richtig einzusauen...... Cool in Hamburg regnet es wie aus Eimern!

Tolle Bilder! Danke für die Motivation.

Gehe mich jetzt dreckig machen


----------



## KonaMooseman (17. Mai 2011)

Danke, Petejupp!!

Kann jemand erkennen was Annika Langvad für eine Bremse fährt?
Sieht mir irgendwie nach nem Deore Hebel aus...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Mai 2011)

nix deore tektro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich die so seh, fällt mir ein, dass ich die Tektro schon mal gefahren bin.

Danke!


----------



## freetourer (17. Mai 2011)

super bilder. klasse bericht. 

danke


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Mai 2011)

CC Bundesliga Saalhausen - Rennen der Männer

Duplizität der Ereignisse: auch beim Start der Männer war es noch trocken und recht sonnig. Dies sollte sich jedoch ebenfalls schon kurz nach dem Start ändern, als es heftig zu regnen begann, Donner grollte und Hagel fiel. Noch im Trockenen führte Multivan Merida Biker Jochen Käss die Meute in die erste Runde, mit Moritz Milatz schon in Lauerstellung.



























In der zweiten Runde hatten sich Moritz Milatz und Manuel Fumic etwas von der Konkurrenz abgesetzt und gingen parallel in den Wurzelanstieg. Hier erwies sich der amtierende deutsche Meister jedoch als zu stark. Manuel Fumic sollte Milatz hier das letzte Mal aus nächster Nähe zu Gesicht bekommen und verabschiedete den Leader des neu gegründeten BMC Mountainbike Racing Teams mit einem finalen Blick. 


























Alle Fahrer mussten an dieser Stelle schieben - auch Fabian Giger, Jose Hermida und der nach einem Sturz gehandicapte Jochen Käss.
















Nächster Umlauf. Moritz weiter klar vorne, dahinter Fumic, dem sich Emil Lindgren, Thomas Litscher und Fabian Giger langsam, aber sicher näherten.


























Der Weltmeister fühlte sich saft- und kraftlos und zeigte ungewohnte technische Unzulänglichkeiten.






Neben Teamleader Milatz war das komplette BMC Mountainbike Racing Team in Saalhausen anwesend: Julien Taramarcaz, Balz Weber und Patrik Gallati. Dahinter der amtierende belgische Meister Kevin Van Hoovels. Derweil führte Jochen Käß die weitere Verfolgergruppe mit Robert Mennen, Lukas Kaufmann und Thorsten Marx an. Im Anschluß Heiko Gutmann.































Während Milatz scheinbar mühelos die steilste Rampe des Kurses recht entspannt bewältigte, sahen die Gesichtszüge seines nächsten Verfolgers, der nun Thomas Litscher hieß, deutlich entglittener aus. Die Reihung dahinter hatte sich ebenfalls verändert: Dritter nun Fabian Giger vor Teamkollege Lindgren und Manuel Fumic, der zurückgefallen war.































Dahinter die Verfolger









































Ziemlich allein auf weiter Flur: Moritz Milatz einsam auf seinem Weg zum dritten Triumph in Saalhausen.






U23-Vizeweltmeister Thomas Litscher spürte schon den heissen Atem von Manuel Fumic, der die beiden Fahrer vom Rabobank Giant Offroad Team mit einem Zwischenspurt nun wieder hinter sich gelassen hatte.
















Verdienter und überlegener Sieger des Bundesligarennens in Saalhausen: Moritz Milatz,
















Obwohl er hier nicht gerade danach aussieht






Freuen sich über die Plätze 2 und 3 auf dem Podium: Manuel Fumic und Thomas Litscher





















Gesichter des Grauens - die ersten Fünf: Moritz Milatz, Manuel Fumic, Thomas Litscher, Emil Lindgren und Fabian Giger


























Mache mich schon bald auf den Weg nach GB - freut Euch!


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Mai 2011)

Du hast dich wieder selbst übertroffen.Genial.Unsere Marke ist dieses Jahr doch recht stark vertreten.Schön so.


----------



## stumpibiker (18. Mai 2011)

Als wäre man live dabei !!!!

Vielen Dank


----------



## müsing (18. Mai 2011)

bäh, was sind die dreckig

danke dir, mal wieder


----------



## racingforlife (18. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder!

Nachdem es in den letzen Jahren soo viele Frauen spezielles gab, könntest Du gerne von den nächsten World Cup´s mal ein Material-Spezial machen


----------



## Domme02 (18. Mai 2011)

Nun muss ich mich ja nicht mehr so schämen, dass ich beim Marathon in Saalhausen am Samstag bei dem Wurzelanstieg absteigen musste. Dass es da trocken war, kann man ja verschweigen 

Mal wieder echt der Hammer! 
Das macht mal wieder noch mehr Vorfreude auf die eigenen Rennen!


----------



## racingforlife (23. Mai 2011)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Zu der Aussage des Reporters, das Schurter auf 26" auf dem schlechteren Bike sitzt, passt das beigefügte Video (gefunden auf ride.ch)
> 
> YouTube        - Hitler angry over the state of 29ers in the World Cup


 

Jetzt hat er sich ganz umsonst aufgeregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Mai 2011)

Die Antworten auf die Fragen, worauf diese Bewohnerin des Örtchens Pickering in North Yorkshire wohl gerade wartet






oder warum der hier






gerade etwas ängstlich drein schaut,

warum es am Worry Gill eine A-Line und eine B-Line gibt






und was sich hier abgespielt hat






gibt es schon bald hier in diesem Theater!


----------



## boing (24. Mai 2011)

@Petejupp: ohne mich beschweren oder Deine Arbeit an sich schmälern zu wollen: irgendwie sind viele der letzten Bilder arg dunkel - oder kommt das nur mir so vor?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2011)

in saalhausen war das wetter sehr bescheiden und der himmel dunkel.
ich denke petejupp wollte den fahrern den blitz nicht direkt ins gesicht halten.


----------



## big_scoop (24. Mai 2011)

Sportfotografie ist gerade wenn es zappenduster ist nicht einfach ... zu lange belichtet und die Bewegungen werden unscharf und die Fotos sind auch sicher nicht mit kurzer Brennweite gemacht.

Ich freu mich auch ohne Tonwertkorrektur über jedes Bild von Peter !


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Mai 2011)

Zum Start - @racingforlife: speziell fÃ¼r dich RÃ¤der, RÃ¤der, RÃ¤der â¦.

Die Bikes des Specialized Factory Teams (auf dem ersten Bild ein Prototyp eines 2012er 29er Hardtails ?)































Eva LechnerÂ´s Colnago, FontanaÂ´s und FumicÂ´s (29er) Flashs und die Bikes des Ghost Factory Teams





















Florian VogelÂ´s und Nino Schurters Scott Scales, Sabine SpitzÂ´ Fully und MajaÂ´s Weltmeisteredition des Scale


























Moritz Milatz`BMC, Wolfram KurschatÂ´s Canyon, Mathias FlÃ¼ckiger auf einem 29er Trek (kein Superfly), Ralph NÃ¤fÂ´s Merida Big Nine Carbon


























Und die Superflys von JHK, Sam Schultz und Emily Batty


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Mai 2011)

boing schrieb:


> @Petejupp: ohne mich beschweren oder Deine Arbeit an sich schmälern zu wollen: irgendwie sind viele der letzten Bilder arg dunkel - oder kommt das nur mir so vor?



Korrekt beobachtet - zumindest teilweise; neues Equipment, mit dem ich noch in der Experimentierphase bin. Gelobe Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (24. Mai 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank Pete!!!

Besonders dafür, das auch meine beiden lieblings Teams dabei sind!

Jetzt weiß ich endlich was für ein Bike ich im TWR Video gesehenhabe.

Freu mich auf die Rennbilder! Vielleicht hast Du auch was von Tracey?
Würde gerne wissen, wie sich die DH Weltmeisterin in ihren ersten XCO World Cup auf den Abfahrten geschlagen hat


----------



## na!To (24. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Fotos! Wie immer 1a arbeit 

Ich würd mich über das ein oder andere Foto von Kabush und Marie-Helene Premont freuen


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Mai 2011)

Zwei Dinge meine ich zu erkennen:Shimano hat wohl nicht soviel zu melden in der Top-Liga und viel zu viele 29er,was mir wiederum Nino Schurter sehr sympatisch macht.Der holt seine Siege auf nem echten MTB und nicht auf nem Pseudo Trekkingbike(Reifenbreite bei 29er).


----------



## Tracer (24. Mai 2011)

geile, geile bilder,  vielen dank petejupp!
nicht nur die action bilder so gut sodern auch die bikes, der hamner!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## hhninja81 (24. Mai 2011)

Dank Dir.... Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen!

Tolle Bilder


----------



## racingforlife (24. Mai 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge meine ich zu erkennen:Shimano hat wohl nicht soviel zu melden in der Top-Liga und viel zu viele 29er,was mir wiederum Nino Schurter sehr sympatisch macht.Der holt seine Siege auf nem echten MTB und nicht auf nem Pseudo Trekkingbike(Reifenbreite bei 29er).


 

Sram unterstützt halt mehr Teams, müssen mit Werbung anstatt Qualität überzeugen;-)


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Mai 2011)

Zurück zu der Dame und dem Hund. Da ich bereits vergangenen Freitag in Pickering vor Ort war habe ich mir natürlich - wie die beiden auch  - den Eleminator Sprint, ein neues Format der UCI, um den Sport noch medien- und zuschauerfreundlicher zu machen, nicht entgehen lassen. Eng, spektakulär, spannend, aber auch nicht ganz ungefährlich: durch enge Gassen, an Grabstätten vorbei, Treppenstufen hinunter und vor einer begeisterten Zuschauerkulisse ging die Veranstaltung über die Bühne. Es siegten bei den Frauen Nathalie Schneitter vor Annie Last, Katrin Leumann und Alexandra Engen. Bei den Männern setzte sich der Australier Paul van der Ploeg gegen Thomas Litscher, Marco Aurelio Fontana und Sepp Freiburghaus durch. Im Anschluß mal ein paar Eindrücke, einfach mal lose aneinandergereiht..


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Mai 2011)

Hier die Top 5 der mÃ¤nnlichen Junioren (habe die MÃ¤dels dieses Mal irgendwie vernachlÃ¤ssigt...)

Es gewann Jens Schuermans (8/Belgien), vor Andri Frischknecht (1/Schweiz), Maxime Urruty (5/Frankreich), Thibault Geneste (3/Frankreich) und Grant Ferguson (9/England)







































































Geht dann auch bald weiter mit U23, Elite Damen und Herren â¦.


----------



## Lateralus (25. Mai 2011)

Pete, vielen Dank auch für die tollen Tech-Bilder. Vor allem vom Speci Team...das ist Futter für meinen Speci-Fimmel


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Mai 2011)

CC Weltcup Dalby Forest - U23 Herren

Um a) die zum Teil nicht mehr zu vertretenden riesigen Startfelder beim Rennen der Herren Elite zu reduzieren und b) den jüngeren Fahrern eine eigene Plattform zu bieten, führte die UCI für diese Saison erstmals separate Rennen für die männliche U23-Kategorie ein. Dieses Rennen findet am Veranstaltungswochenende einen Tag vor den Eliteläufen statt.

Gleich nach dem Start setzten sich die beiden dominierenden Fahrer des ersten Worldcups in Pietermaritzburg - Gerhard Kerschbaumer (1/Italien) und Alexander Gehbauer (2/Österreich) an der Spitze fest. Erfreulich aus deutscher Sicht, dass Bundesliga-Spitzenreiter Markus Bauer (32) und Markus Schulte-Lünzum (41/hinter Fabien Canal/Frankreich) den beiden Führenden folgen konnten. 



























Michiel Van Der Heijden (5/Holland) und Sebastian Carabin (15/Belgien) nicht weit dahinter. Mit der 30 Paul van der Ploeg aus Australien, der noch am Vorabend völlig überraschend den Eleminator Sprint gewonnen hatte. Es folgen Andy Eyring, der das Rennen auf Rang 17 beendete und der Italiener Luca Braidot, der allerdings ausschied.


























Im weiteren Verlauf des auf 5 Runden angesetzten Rennens konnte das Führungsquartett seinen Vorsprung gegenüber den Verfolgern ausbauen. 
















Zu diesen Verfolgern zählte nach wie vor Michiel Van Der Heijden, der schlussendlich auf Rang 7 im Ziel landen sollte. Shlomi Haimy, Teamkollege von Schulte-Lünzum und Andy Eyring fuhren in die Top 20, Russel Finsterwald und Felix Euteneuer mussten sich hingegen mit mehr als 20 Plätzen weiter hinten abfinden.


























Unverändertes Bild an der Spitze: Kerschbaumer vor Gehbauer.











Zur Freude der Briten wurde Lokalmatador David Fletcher Sechster. Jordan Sarrou (6/Frankreich) und der ebenfalls regelmäßig in der Bundesliga anwesende Marco Minaard (9/Holland) komplettierten die besten 20.  
















Martin Glut (66) wurde 22., Simon Stiebjahn (22) DNFte.











Als es in die letzte Runde ging trennten die ersten 3 nur ein paar Steinstufen, Kerschbaumer nach wie vor  in Front.











Gehbauer konnte den Italiener, der über seinen zweiten Rang ganz offensichtlich wenig erfreut war - ganz im Gegensatz zum Dritten Schulte-Lünzum - jedoch noch überholen und deutlich distanzieren.
















Im Ziel der Drittplatzierte und der Sieger des Rennens.











Sowie Geschlagene und der zufriedene Vierte Markus Bauer.
















Das Podium mit dem neuen in der Gesamtwertung führenden Alexander Gehbauer aus Österreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (25. Mai 2011)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Sram unterstützt halt mehr Teams, müssen mit Werbung anstatt Qualität überzeugen;-)



Oh sorry.Für die Absperrbänder reicht es doch noch


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Mai 2011)

CC Weltcup Dalby Forest - Elite Frauen

Das Rennen der Damen vom vergangenen Wochenende - von A bis (fast) Z

A wie Annika Langvad

Die Powerfrau aus DÃ¤nemark fuhr ein Wahnsinnsrennen. Nachdem sie lediglich als 17. aus der Startloop zurÃ¼ckgekehrt war, arbeitete sie sich kontinuierlich und unwiderstehlich durchÂ´s Fahrerinnenfeld. Am Ende wurde die FÃ¼hrende in der Bundesliga-Gesamtwertung mit ihrem besten jemals erzielten Weltcupresultat belohnt. GlÃ¼ckwunsch!


























B wie Beerten, Anneke

Die mehrfache Gewinnerin des 4X-Weltcups aus den Niederlanden fÃ¤hrt in diesem Jahr neben ihrer Paradedisziplin auch den XC-Weltcup der Damen fÃ¼r das Trek-Brentjens Team. Mit 2 Runden RÃ¼ckstand auf die Spitze zahlte sie zwar Lehrgeld, doch abwÃ¤rts machte sie erwartungsgemÃ¤Ã eine tolle Figur!






C wie Catherine Pendrel

Die Weltcup-Gesamtsiegerin des vergangenen Jahres hielt sich stÃ¤ndig im vorderen Feld auf. Nach einem Zwischenspurt in Runde 4 war sie sogar erste Verfolgerin der beiden fÃ¼hrenden Fahrerinnen, musste sich am Ende jedoch mit dem 7. Rang begnÃ¼gen. Am kommenden Wochenende ist sie als Siegerin des Vorjahres sicherlich eine der Topfavoritinnen auf den Sieg in Offenburg.
















D wie deutsche MÃ¤dels

Hanna Klein fuhr ein beherztes Rennen und wurde als zweitbeste Deutsche 19.!






Anja Gradl vom Ghost Factory Racing Team wurde nach ihrer Verletzungspause gute 34.











Silke Schmidt belegte am Ende den 37. Rang.






E wie Emily Batty

EverybodyÂ´s Darling kehrte als 10. aus der EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde zurÃ¼ck und balgte sich eine Zeit lang mit Gunn-Rita Dahle. Der Neuling im Subaru Trek Mountainbike Team wurde Runde um Runde einen Platz nach hinten gereicht und belegte als beste Pilotin eines 29er im Damenfeld den 15. Platz.































F = E wie Eva Lechner

Die italienische Meisterin legte einen Blitzstart hin und begann die erste Runde an zweiter Stelle liegend. Einer SchwÃ¤chephase zur Mitte des Rennens, wÃ¤hrend der sie bis auf Platz 8 zurÃ¼ckfiel, folgte ein fulminanter Endspurt, der sie auch noch an der schwÃ¤chelnden Chinesin Ren vorbei auf das Podium (4.) brachte.











G wie Giorgia Gould

Die Ã¤uÃerst sympathische US-Amerikanerin begann die erste Runde lediglich als 32., pflÃ¼gte sich anschlieÃend regelrecht an ihren Konkurrentinnen vorbei und durfte sich Ã¼ber einen - angesichts der Ausgangsbasis zu Beginn - tollen 13. Platz freuen.











H wie Heather Irmiger

Die Teamkollegin von Emily Batty kehrte bereits im Training offensichtlich lÃ¤diert und mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht, sich das linke Handgelenk haltend, ins Fahrerlager zurÃ¼ck. Mehr als Platz 40 war an diesem Wochenende nicht drin.
















J wie Julie Bresset

Nach ihrer Galavorstellung in SÃ¼dafrika und ihrem Podiumsplatz im vergangenen Jahr an gleicher StÃ¤tte war Julie Bresset meine persÃ¶nliche Geheimfavoritin fÃ¼r den Sieg im Dalby Forest. Gleich in Runde 2 setzte sie sich mit Chengyuan Ren von den Verfolgerinnen ab und nutzte die Gunst der Stunde, als die Chinesin kÃ¶rperlich am Ende war. Erster Weltcupsieg in der Eliteklasse der Damen fÃ¼r die 1989 geborene FranzÃ¶sin und FÃ¼hrung in der Gesamtwertung. Chapeau!


























L wie Lene Byberg

Nach ihrem phantastischen Jahr 2009 mit erstem Weltcupsieg in Kanada und dem gesundheitlich bedingten RÃ¼ckfall in 2010 meldete sich Lene Byberg in SÃ¼dafrika mit Rang 5 in der Weltelite zurÃ¼ck. In England war Fullyfahrerin Lene Ã¼berraschender Weise auf einem Hardtail unterwegs und fuhr damit erneut in die Top Ten.
















M wie Maja Wloszczowska

WÃ¤hrend die polnische Weltmeisterin in den vergangenen Jahren ihre guten Resultate eigentlich immer erst ab Mitte der Saison eingefahren hatte, glÃ¤nze Maja bereits in Pietermaritzburg mit einem Top Ten Platz (8.) und verbesserte diesen beim Worldcup am vergangenen Wochenende um 2 RÃ¤nge. MÃ¶glicherweise verleiht ja das Regenbogenjersey FlÃ¼gel â¦.





















N wie Nathalie Schneitter

Die Nati war noch mÃ¼de in der Startbox - vermutlich von ihrem Sieg im Eliminator Sprint am Freitagabend. Die Teamkollegin von Eva Lechner fuhr ein - nun ja - unauffÃ¤lliges Rennen konstant auf dem Platz, den sie auch im Ziel inne hatte (9.).
















O wie Osl, Lisi

Die Weltcup-Gesamtsiegerin von 2009 brachte einen feinen 10. Platz vom Auftaktrennen mit nach Europa. Die Strecke in Yorkshire mit ihrem lediglich einen langen Anstieg kam den KletterfÃ¤higkeiten der Lisi so gar nicht entgegen, so dass am Ende nur der 16. Rang heraussprang.











R wie Ren, Chengyuan

Die kleine Chinesin gewann beim Saisonauftakt in SÃ¼dafrika bereits ihren vierten Weltcup und ging mit der Nummer 1 ins Rennen. Bis zur letzten Runde lieferte sie sich einen engen Zweikampf mit der spÃ¤teren Siegerin, brach dann aber ein und musste noch weitere zwei Konkurrentinnen an sich vorbeiziehen lassen. Endergebnis: Platz 5.





















S wie Sabine Spitz

Es ist schon eine ganze Weile her, dass Sabine Spitz auf einem der drei obersten Treppchen des Siegerpodiums bei einem Weltcup stand. In der vorletzten Runde befand sie sich noch auf dem fÃ¼nften Platz, konnte dann aber insbesondere in den ruppigen Passagen der Strecke dank ihres Fullys einen entscheidenden Vorteil fÃ¼r sich nutzen. Dem VorwÃ¤rtsdrang der DÃ¤nin Langvad hatte aber auch die Olympiasiegerin von Peking nichts mehr entgegenzusetzen.


























W wie Willow Koerber

Ach nee, die war ja gar nicht anwesend. Dann eben W wie Worry Gill! Bitte zurÃ¼cklehnen!










































































































Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich die MÃ¤nner noch vor Offenburg schaffe. Falls nicht gibtÂ´s die gleich zu Beginn der kommenden Woche.


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Mai 2011)

Du wirst echt immer besser!! Danke für diese tolle Arbeit

Gruß


----------



## dre (27. Mai 2011)

... mehr geht ja fast gar nicht.
Perfekt.
Danke.


----------



## abbath (27. Mai 2011)

Die Worry Gill Bilder sind der Hammer!


----------



## stumpibiker (27. Mai 2011)

Alles ist der Hammer 
Besten Dank


----------



## LVM (27. Mai 2011)

Wie immer: super Bilder!
Danke für die Mühe des einstellens.


----------



## Rumas (27. Mai 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


>


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2011)

das bild unter dem finde ich sogar noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (27. Mai 2011)

nach diesen Bildern musste ich mich auch 5mal vergewissern, ob ich wirklich verheiratet bin oder nicht 

....ich bin.....


----------



## Rumas (27. Mai 2011)

... ich nicht, und morgen früh geht es nach Offenburg 

Kann´s kaum erwarten die Fahrer(innen), das Material, und überhaupt mal ein Weltcup Rennen live zu erleben....


----------



## na!To (27. Mai 2011)

Rumas schrieb:


> ... ich nicht, und morgen früh geht es nach Offenburg
> 
> Kann´s kaum erwarten die Fahrer(innen), das Material, und überhaupt mal ein Weltcup Rennen live zu erleben....


Same Here

Vielleicht läuft man sich ja am We über den Weg  Ich bin der mit dem, hoffentlich bald signiertem, Rocky Mountain Trikot... und der schönen Frau neben mir

Wieder mal sehr geile Fotos. Ich freu mich schon aufs We. Bist du am Wochende irgendwie zu erkennen Petejupp?


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Mai 2011)

Super Bilder!
Also ich glaube ich müßte viel bergab laufen trainieren Da würde ich einiges nicht fahren. Bei Nässe ist da wohl auch für die Profis einiges nicht fahrbar.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Schmal (27. Mai 2011)

einmal mehr - einfach nur richtig, richtig geil 

vielen dank für diese mühe!

- wer braucht da noch freecaster.tv?!?


----------



## Luke.HdR (28. Mai 2011)

Worry Gill sieht ja auf dem Foto noch viel übler aus als auf freecaster! Würden mich keine 10 Pferde runter kriegen.
Freu mich ebenfalls auf Offenburg. Soll ja super Wetter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Mai 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> ... Mathias Flückiger auf einem 29er Trek (kein Superfly)



Korrektur: ist doch ein Superfly, nur in den Farben des Trek World Racing Teams


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Mai 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Bist du am Wochende irgendwie zu erkennen Petejupp?



Ich bin oder besser war einer von denen, die hektisch von einem Spot zum anderen gelaufen sind und in trendige farbenfrohe Fotografen-Leibchen gekleidet waren.


----------



## na!To (29. Mai 2011)

Hektisch gelaufen bin ich auch. Allerdings in RockyMountain Trikot 

Ich freu mich schon auf Fotos


----------



## Athabaske (30. Mai 2011)

Wieso hektisch, zwischen den Spots cruisen war angesagt. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Bilder...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Mai 2011)

Das Rennen der Herren vom Wochenende in England - ebenfalls von A bis (fast) Z

A wie Absalon, Julien

Wie im Vorjahr musste sich der Doppelolympiasieger mit Rang 2 begnügen. Im Gegensatz zu der dramatischen Entscheidung und der knappen Niederlage 2010 gegen Nino Schurter war Absalon´s Rennen vergleichsweise ereignislos. Absalon steckte in einer Gruppe mit Fontana, Fumic, Schurter und Tempier fest und musste mit ansehen, wie Jaroslav Kulhavy bereits in Runde eins das Weite suchte. Einen Umlauf später attackierte der Franzose am gleichen langen Anstieg, ward ab da von seinen Konkurrenten nicht mehr gesehen und fuhr auf einen einsamen zweiten Platz.




































B wie Burry Stander

Burry Stander war als einziges männliches Mitglied des Specialized Factory Racing Teams auf einem 26 Zoll Hardtail unterwegs. Runde 3 beendete er an dritter Stelle liegend; anschließend war der Südafrikaner in ständige Scharmützel mit Fontana und Fumic sowie Maxime Marotte und Moritz Milatz verwickelt. Am Ende fehlten ein paar Körner und wenige Sekunden, um in den Kampf um die Podiumsplätze mit eingreifen zu können, mit Platz 7 trug er jedoch seinen Anteil am Sieg seines Teams in der Mannschaftswertung bei.































C wie Christoph Sauser

Ein seltsamer Anblick: Fullyfahrer Susi hatte sich völlig überraschend für das 29 Zoll Hardtail entschieden - und kam bestens damit zurecht. Auch er war in die Gruppe integriert, die sich um die Plätze ab Rang 3 balgte und führte diese sogar zeitweise an. Im Ziel wurde er um eine knappe Sekunde vom Teamkollegen Burry Stander auf den 8. Platz verwiesen.


























D wie deutsche Fahrer (aber nicht alle)

Jochen Käß wurde 26., Wolfram Kurschat kam nicht über einen 59. Rang hinaus
















F wie Fontana, Marco Aurelio und F wie Fumic, Manuel

Die beiden Stars des Cannondale Factory Racing Teams zeigten ein packendes Rennen: nachdem Kulhavy und Absalon aus dem Sichtfeld entschwunden und die Plätze 1 und 2 schon früh vergeben waren, ging also noch darum, die weitere Reihenfolge auf dem Podium festzulegen. Dabei wechselten sich die beiden Teamkollegen in der Führungsarbeit ab. In einem grandiosen Zielsprint, den ich leider nicht im Bild festhalten konnte (aber das ist eine andere (UCI)Geschichte), erzielte der italienische Meister mit Platz 3 sein bestes Weltcupresultat. Manuel Fumic wurde um eine Sekunde geschlagen und Fünfter.

















































































G wie Giger, Fabian und Gujan, Martin

Die beiden Schweizer kamen als 13. bzw. 15. ins Ziel  


























H wie Hermida Ramos, Jose Antonio

Der amtierende Champion aus Spanien kehrte in Führung liegend aus der Startloop zurück und hatte gute Aussichten auf ein Spitzenresultat. Ein Felsbrocken, der den zu intensiven Kontakt zu seinem Schaltwerk suchte, vereitelte diesen Plan jedoch, so dass Hermida sich im Ziel lediglich auf dem 17. Rang wiederfand.





















J und K wie Jaroslav Kulhavy

Nach seiner herausragenden Saison 2010, die er als Weltranglistenerster beendete, wurde der tschechische Hüne mit einem Vertrag im Specialized Racing Team belohnt. Dem WM-Dritten und amtierenden Europameister gelang nach seiner beeindruckenden Solofahrt in England nicht nur der zweite Weltcupsieg der Karriere, sondern ihm war es auch vergönnt, den ersten Sieg eines 29er Bikes bei einem Weltcuprennen zu erzielen. Nebenbei schlüpfte Kulhavy auch noch in das Trikot des Worldcupleaders.



















































L wie Litscher, Thomas

Dem Schweizer Thomas Litscher vom deutschen Felt Oeztal X-Bionic Team gelang nach einer feinen Fahrt mit Rang 10 das beste Ergebnis in der Elite Klasse.











M wie Moritz Milatz

Der amtierende deutsche Meister ließ der erkennbaren Aufwärtstendenz nach seinem Bundesligasieg in Saalhausen weitere positive Taten folgen. Als 23. gestartet, war auch er schon bald ein Mitkämpfer in der Gruppe, die sich um die restlichen Podiumsplätze stritt. Am Ende zog er in einem Fotofinish knapp den Kürzeren gegen Manuel Fumic.































N wie Nino Schurter

Nach dem Auftakttriumph in Pietermaritzburg und seinen vielen Siegen in der frühen Saison ging der Weltcupgesamtsieger des Vorjahres als Topfavorit ins Rennen im Dalby Forest. Der Auftakt war vielversprechend: Nino war zunächst erster Verfolger von Kulhavy, fiel im weiteren Verlauf des Rennens jedoch erst in die mehrköpfige Verfolgergruppe zurück und konnte ab der vorletzten Runde deren Tempo nicht mehr mitgehen. Der neunte Schussrang entsprach sicherlich nicht Schurter´s Erwartungen.































R wie Rudy Van Houts	

Darf nach Freispruch vom Verdacht des Dopings wieder mitmischen und macht das klasse: Rudy Van Houts wurde 14.











S wie sonstige

Emil Lindgren aus Schweden kam auf Rang 43 ins Ziel











Sven Nys beendete das Rennen leider vorzeitig






Cédric Ravanel hat auch schon bessere Zeiten erlebt: Platz 60






T wie Teamkollege von Julie Bresset = Maxime Marotte

Der junge Franzose mischt die Weltelite gehörig auf. Erst ließ er mit Rang 12 beim Weltcupauftakt aufhorchen, dann gelang ihm innerhalb von drei Runden und einem Husarenritt vom 14. auf den vierten Podestplatz ein weiteres sensationelles Ergebnis.











U wie US Boys (inkl. Kanada)

Brian Lopes durfte 4 Runden mitfahren






Todd Wells trug mit seinem 16. Rang seinen Teil zur Überlegenheit des Specialized Factory Teams bei











Jeremy Horgan-Kobelsky und Sam Schultz vom Subaru Trek Team stehen ein wenig im Schatten ihrer Teamkollegin Emily Batty: die Plätze 37 und 53 waren die Ausbeute des Wochenendes in England





















Der Kanadier Geoff Kabush plagte sich auf dem 45. Rang herum






Offenburg folgt dann auch schon bald .


----------



## onkeldueres (31. Mai 2011)

Du übertriffst dich mal wieder selber.Wirklich Klasse.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Mai 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Du Ã¼bertriffst dich mal wieder selber.Wirklich Klasse.



Danke! Ist mir ein BedÃ¼rfnis, kurz noch mal auf das Thema Dunkelheit der Bilder zurÃ¼ckzukommen: habe nun den direkten Vergleich angestellt zwischen dem Bildschirm meines Notebooks und einem "normalen" Bildschirm von HP. Der Unterschied ist eklatant! Auf meinem Notebook-Bildschirm ist zum Beispiel beim letzten Bild mit Geoff Kabush alles ausreichend hell und klar erkennbar (das betrifft Ã¼brigens auch alle anderen Bilder). Bei dem HP Bildschirm kann man dagegen kaum die GesichtszÃ¼ge des Kanadiers erkennen. Zu den Bildern aus Saalhausen: hier genau das gleiche. Notebook: zwar in der Tat etwas dunkel, jedoch ausreichende Helligkeit und alles klar erkennbar. Schaue ich mir die Bilder vom 2. Bundesligarennen jedoch auf dem HP Bildschirm an, bin ich geradezu entsetzt, wie dunkel die Bilder sind. Seltsamâ¦.


----------



## zoomer (31. Mai 2011)

Kalibrierst Du deinen Bildschirme ?

Ich benutze inzwischen z.B. den Spyder Pro, vorher mindestens das Adobe Tool, bzw.
Color Sync auf dem Mac.


----------



## Athabaske (31. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die mal wieder sehr gelungenen Bilder. 

Eine Bitte, wäre es möglich am "Format" der Beiträge etwas zu ändern, zumindest bei mir ergeben sich erhebliche Ladezeiten, die dann das Vergnügen deutlich schmälern wenn man nur kurz schauen will, ob es etwas neues gibt?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Mai 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Eine Bitte, wäre es möglich am "Format" der Beiträge etwas zu ändern, zumindest bei mir ergeben sich erhebliche Ladezeiten, die dann das Vergnügen deutlich schmälern wenn man nur kurz schauen will, ob es etwas neues gibt?



Habe die Bilder schon um mehr als die Hälfte ihrer Datenrate reduziert. Mal sehen, werde die Reduzierung dann für "Offenburg" nochmals verstärken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (31. Mai 2011)

Super, Danke!

Eine Möglichkeit wäre evt. auch, nur einen Link zu legen, dann wäre im Faden selbst nur die "Diskussion" oben und man könnte "in Ruhe" die Berichte lesen?


----------



## unocz (31. Mai 2011)

super bilder !!!!!!

weiß einer wo man die handschuhe kriegt ?


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2011)

wo es die gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber das modell specialized xc lite gloves 2011 in schwarz-weiss ist es.


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2011)

nee hier kann man sie kaufen: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57363


----------



## unocz (31. Mai 2011)

thx 

grrrr aber leider ausverkauft


----------



## FrankDe (31. Mai 2011)

Wiedermal super Bilder!

Kann mir jmd. sagen was Geoff Kabush für einen Reifen fährt. 

Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2011)

den vielleicht?

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_xc_larsenoriflamme.html


----------



## onkeldueres (31. Mai 2011)

Habe selbst einen 26" HP Bildschirm und finde die Bilder absolut gut.


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Juni 2011)

Ist ja interessant, der Kommentator von Freecaster hat steif behauptet, das der Kulhavi auf dem 29er Hardtail unterwegs war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Juni 2011)

Sie hier






wartet darauf, dass sie endlich eine Antwort erhält

sie hier






wartet darauf, dass ihre Teamkollegen vorbeikommen, damit sie diese noch mal so richtig anfeuern kann

und sie hier 






wartet darauf, dass die Fahrer endlich wieder in Sichtweite kommen.

Und ihr müsst euch (leider) auch noch etwas in Geduld üben. Nach 3 Rennwochenenden am Stück ist so einiges liegen geblieben, was aufgeholt werden muss.

Aber keine Sorge, wird nicht mehr allzu lange dauern ....


----------



## Redrocky (2. Juni 2011)

Danke für die super Bilder! 

Hast du zufällig ein Bild vom GT Zaskar vom GT-Skoda Team oder vom Ibis Mojo von Lopes? 

Jetzt fahren schon 140mm Bikes mit ...


----------



## Athabaske (2. Juni 2011)

Es ist vermutlich viel verlangt, aber von Dame 1+3 hast Du nicht zufällig die Telefonnummer?

Emily ist ja leider (?) vergeben.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juni 2011)

die ist doch schon verheiratet.

aber die anderen beiden sind auch schick.
wer auch immer sie sind.


----------



## onkeldueres (3. Juni 2011)

Wer sind die Damen 1+3??


----------



## Kooni81 (3. Juni 2011)

Hammer Bilder! Complimento!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. Juni 2011)

Worldcup Offenburg - Juniorinnen und Junioren

Sieger des Rennens der Junioren war erneut Jens Schuermans (2/Belgien), vor Lars Forster (25/Schweiz) und Dominic Zumstein (83/Schweiz)
















Im Anschluß einige Bilder vom Drop am Northshore































Hier am Worldclass Drop





















Und am Wolfsdrop


























Die deutsche Meisterin der Juniorinnen Johanna Techt (213) wurde hinter den beiden Schweizerinnen Jolanda Neff (229) und Linda Indergand Dritte.


























Ihr kennt das ja schon: geht bald weiter mit der U23


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Juni 2011)

super bilder.

ähm, kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wer das hier ist? ;-))


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juni 2011)

das sollte sich doch ganz einfach über die startnummer rausfinden lassen!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Juni 2011)

Kurz zwischendurch - Resultate CC DM Albstadt:

U23

1. Markus Schulte-Lünzum
2. Markus Bauer
3. Julian Schelb

Elite Damen

1. Sabine Spitz
2. Elisabeth Brandau
3. Adelheid Morath

Elite Herren

1. Moritz Milatz
2. Wolfram Kurschat
3. Robert Mennen


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Juni 2011)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> super bilder.
> 
> ähm, kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wer das hier ist? ;-))



Startliste Offenburg U23 Frauen:

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-NOFRAMES/Template1/layout.asp?MenuId=MTYxMjU&LangId=1


----------



## Redrocky (5. Juni 2011)

Gränichen:

1. Vogel
2. Stander
3. Stirnemann


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juni 2011)

Worldcup Offenburg U23 Herren

Beim Weltcup in Offenburg sollte sich die bereits aus England bekannte Auseinandersetzung zwischen den  Herren Gehbauer, Schulte-LÃ¼nzum, Kerschbaumer, Bauer usw. fortsetzen.

Gleich nach dem Start waren die Hauptdarsteller der U23 Kategorie vorne zu finden:































Noch im Verlaufe der ersten Runde formierte sich die Spitzengruppe - wie hier am Dual Speed Alexander Gehbauer hinter Markus Bauer und Markus Schulte-LÃ¼nzum hinter dem Italiener Diego Rosa, der das Rennen in der dritten Runde sogar kurz anfÃ¼hren durfte.











Der Brite David Fletcher - beim Heimweltcup noch Vierter - erlebte als 33. ein rabenschwarzes Wochenende, zeigt hier aber gekonnt, wie man den Dual Speed am besten bewÃ¤ltigt: einfach Ã¼ber die Stufen drÃ¼ber springen.
















Und hier mal eine Totale des Dual Speed






Eine Runde spÃ¤ter am Wolfsdrop

Kerschbaumer in FÃ¼hrung, vor Gehbauer, dem spÃ¤teren Dritten Fabien Canal aus Frankreich und Markus Bauer. Markus Schulte-LÃ¼nzum hinter Diego Rosa auf dem Vormarsch.































Als weitere Verfolger Michiel Van der Heijden (am Ende 9.), Stephen Ettinger (im Ziel 6.), Martin Glut (der das Rennen nicht beendete), Matthias Stirnemann ( 5. im Ziel), Felix Euteneuer wurde 34.


























Einen Umlauf spÃ¤ter - wir befinden uns nach wie vor am Wolfsdrop, nur aus einer anderen Perspektive.

Wie oben bereits geschrieben, nun der Italiener Diego Rosa in Front, vor Schulte-LÃ¼nzum, Van Der Heijden, Canal, Bauer und Gehbauer. Vermisster: Gerhard Kerschbaumer, der im Snake Pit gestÃ¼rzt war und sich aus der FÃ¼hrungsgruppe verabschieden musste.































Als Ã¤uÃerst beeindruckend empfand ich, wie sich die Jungs - den imposanten Wurzelteppich unmittelbar vor dem Wolfsdrop offensichtlich einfach ignorierend - vÃ¶llig unbeeindruckt den Gashahn weiter offen in die Tiefe stÃ¼rzten.





















Hier mal ein âExoteâ aus Kasachstan im Snake Pit






Von den letzten beiden Runden gibt es keine Bilder. Erstens, weil ich wenigstens eine Runde ohne die Kamera im Anschlag genieÃen wollte und zweitens, weil ich den finalen Umlauf dazu genutzt habe, um ins Ziel zurÃ¼ckzusprinten.

In dieser 5. Runde gelang dem Weltcupleader aus Ãsterreich seine persÃ¶nlich schnellste Runde, die um fast 10 Sekunden schneller war als die seiner nÃ¤chsten Verfolger. Mit dieser Energieleistung verwies er im Ziel Markus Schulte-LÃ¼nzum auf den zweiten Rang. Den Spurt um den letzten Platz auf dem Podium gewann Fabien Canal knapp vor Markus Bauer.





















Die folgenden Bilder nach dem Zieleinlauf zeigen, dass die Jungs im Rennen alles gegeben und  ziemlich gelitten haben

Matthias Stirnemann
















Markus Schulte-LÃ¼nzum











Stephen Ettinger






Julian Schelb






Alexander Gehbauer











Lohn der MÃ¼he - zumindest fÃ¼r die Top 3 - der Gang aufÂ´s Podium
















To be continuedâ¦..


----------



## abbath (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn Deine Fotoserien so und ganzseitig in der Bike wären, würde ich die glatt abonieren.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Juni 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Fotoserien so und ganzseitig in der Bike wären, würde ich die glatt abonieren.



Leider hat die Bike ganz offensichtlich eine andere Zielgruppe. Die WOMB wäre da schon eher was für Dich. Die nächste Ausgabe hält 10 Seiten bildgewaltige Berichterstattung über die beiden CC Weltcups in Dalby Forest und Offenburg für uns bereit.


----------



## Athabaske (7. Juni 2011)

...von Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Juni 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...von Dir?



Leider nicht.


----------



## müsing (7. Juni 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> ....Die WOMB....



...kommt auch nicht an dich dran



ansonsten gefällt mir die WOMB auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## abbath (7. Juni 2011)

Die WOMB kenne ich gar nicht, aber ich kauf mir Bike Zeitschriften seit Jahren eher unmotiviert als Reiselektüre ohne große Recherche...

Werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Juni 2011)

Die Mountainbike hält auch ein ganz besonderes Schmankerl für uns bereit: die gehen in ihrer neuesten Ausgabe bei der Berichterstattung über den CC Weltcup in England davon aus, dass es sich bei der Strecke im Dalby Forest um den Kurs handelt, auf dem im kommenden Jahr das olympische Cross Country Rennen ausgetragen wird. Wirklich köstlich!


----------



## onkeldueres (7. Juni 2011)

"Top" Recherche.So sind se halt die Jungs von MB.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Juni 2011)

Bis es weiter geht, hier schon mal vorab das Video des Multivan Merida Biking Teams zum Weltcup in Offenburg:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q86yURTarc"]YouTube        - âªMultivan Merida Biking Team 2011: World Cup Offenburgâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Stronglight (8. Juni 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Fotoserien so und ganzseitig in der Bike wären, würde ich die glatt abonieren.


na schrei mal nicht zu laut, könnte am Ende schneller kommen als Du denkst...also ich beklotze sie mir viel lieber auf meinen Bildschirm  zumal ich dort auch viel besser die Details herausfiltern, bzw. herauszoomen kann...aber Pete hat schon recht, die haben eine ganz andere Zielgruppe; die wollen lieber Produkte präsentieren weil es sicher mehr Taler bringt....naja, und das Ende kennen wir ja, die Firma die die meisten Taler einwirft, bekommt dann auch schön das beste Testergebnis  

Also weiter schön hier einsetzen


----------



## big_scoop (8. Juni 2011)

um Gewicht zu sparen wird jetzt schon der Vorderreifen weggelassen ... zumindest nimmt er es locker.

Mir persönlich gefällt die WOMB ziemlich gut weil eben Fotoserien drin sind und man nicht den Eindruck gewinnt in erster Linie ein Werbeprospekt zu lesen.


----------



## abbath (8. Juni 2011)

Stronglight schrieb:


> na schrei mal nicht zu laut, könnte am Ende schneller kommen als Du denkst...



Wenn der Inhalt stimmt, lese (das schließt hier das Anschauen von Bildern ein) ich gerne auch analog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LVM (8. Juni 2011)

big_scoop schrieb:


> um Gewicht zu sparen wird jetzt schon der Vorderreifen weggelassen ...



warum denn nicht, wenn man auch ohne VR-Reifen den Wolfsdrop runterfahren kann?


----------



## abbath (8. Juni 2011)

Wer dachte Schurter sei ein harter Hund mit seinen Slicks, der wurde damit eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Juni 2011)

Habe mir gedacht, ich widme den U23 Mädels anlässlich des Weltcups in Offenburg mal ein eigenes - wenn auch kleines - Kapitel.

Diese junge Dame wurde von ihren Konkurrentinnen schon bald nur noch aus der hier gezeigten Perspektive gesehen (keine Sorge, ihr seht sie schon bald von vorne).







Zu diesen Konkurrentinnen zählte Elisabeth Sveum aus Norwegen, die noch in Südafrika den Weltcupauftakt der U23 Kategorie gewinnen konnte. In Offenburg wurde sie dieses Mal Fünfte.





















Oder Mona Eiberweiser, die nach einem Missgeschick zu Beginn des Rennens noch auf den vierten Rang fuhr.





















Barbara Benko konnte dank ihres zweiten Platzes in Offenburg noch gerade so ihre Führung in der Weltcup-Gesamtwertung vor der aktuell überragenden Athletin in der U23-Kategorie verteidigen.











Sie alle hatten keine Chance gegen die Weltmeisterin der Juniorinnen aus Frankreich, Pauline Ferrand Prevot, die während des gesamten Rennens keine Zweifel an ihrer Überlegenheit in Offenburg ließ.









































Tolle Dritte wurde übrigens ihre Landsfrau Fanny Bourdon, die so schmal ist, dass ich sie während des Rennens offensichtlich glatt übersehen habe.

Die etwas älteren Damen kommen dann auch schon bald.


----------



## onkeldueres (9. Juni 2011)

Verdammt hübsche Pauline......!Das Sekt Foto ist der Knaller.Super Shot.


----------



## Stronglight (9. Juni 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Verdammt hübsche Pauline......!Das Sekt Foto ist der Knaller.Super Shot.


dem kann ich nur zustimmen...


----------



## big_scoop (9. Juni 2011)

deine Kamera hat dabei hoffentlich nix abbekommen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (9. Juni 2011)

Mona Eiberweiser ist der klasse. Da kommt doch was nach im Deutschen MTB-Sport. Was war denn ihr Missgeschick?


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Juni 2011)

Bei der Fanny Bourdon habe ich bei der Live Übertragung schon einen Schreck bekommen.... gebt der was zu Essen!


----------



## FrankDe (9. Juni 2011)




----------



## Sgt.Green (9. Juni 2011)

Definitiv!


----------



## Vaena (11. Juni 2011)

FrankDe schrieb:


> ... ich glaub ich muss Französisch lernen



Französisch können die alle schon ... nur mit der Sprache hapert's


----------



## dre (11. Juni 2011)

... das der kommt, war klar.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Juni 2011)

dre schrieb:


> ... das der kommt, war klar.



.... und deshalb kommen wir mal wieder zurück zum Thema!

Worldcup Offenburg - Elite Frauen

Deutscher Weltcup, also beginnen wir auch mal mit den Ergebnissen unserer deutschen Starterinnen:

Silke Schmidt arbeitete sich vom 44. Platz nach der Startrunde auf den finalen 32. Rang vor
















Hanna Klein kam auf dem 26. Platz ins Ziel






Anja Gradl wurde 24.






Adelheid Morath beendete ihre Rückkehr in den Weltcup-Zirkus auf dem 23. Rang






Elisabeth Brandau kam mit 5 Minuten Rückstand als 22. ins Ziel






Sabine Spitz musste ihrem hohen Tempo zu Beginn des Rennens Tribut zollen und viel vom 3. Platz nach der Startloop auf Rang 12 im Ziel zurück
















Es noch nicht lange her, da war die Strecke in Offenburg absolutes Kalentieva-Land, da Irina hier nahezu unschlagbar war. Dieses Mal machte ihr ein technischer Defekt einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Statt eines durchaus möglichen Platzes auf dem Podium verpasste sie die Top 10 und wurde Elfte.


























Heather Irmiger kam verletzt aus England zurück. Um ihr lädiertes linkes Handgelenk zu schonen wurde an ihrem Superfly nur ein Kettenblatt montiert. Ob sie die Übersetzung kräftemäßig über die Dauer des Rennens nicht treten konnte oder die Verletzung zu schmerzhaft war ist nicht überliefert. Heather konnte das Rennen auf jeden Fall nicht beenden.











Ihre Teamkollegin Emily Batty wird nächste Woche 23. Als drittbeste von den U23-Fahrerinnen, die sich dazu entschlossen haben, in der Elite Klasse zu starten, wurde sie in Offenburg nach starker Leistung 15.


























Zweitbeste der unter 23-jährigen wurde die Slowenin Tanja Zakelj. Sie schaffte als Neunte sogar den Sprung in die Top Ten.











Bleiben wir doch gleich in Slowenien: ihre Landsfrau Blaza Klemencic, unterwegs für das vor Ort ansässige Felt Ötztal X-Bionic Team der Scheiderbauers, schaffte als 7. ihr soweit mir bekannt zweitbestes Weltcup-Resultat.











Giorgia Gould war auf dem besten Weg, ihr Top-Resultat aus dem Vorjahr zu wiederholen. Sie war in der Verfolgergruppe unterwegs, als ihr die Kette absprang. Hektisch versuchte sie, die Kette wieder zu sortieren, doch bis ihr dies gelang war sie bis auf Rang 20 durchgereicht worden.






Teamkollegin Katerina Nash, der es sowohl in Pietermaritzburg, als auch in England in aussichtsreicher Stelle liegend jeweils den Hinterreifen von der Felge zog, wurde in Offenburg vom Defektpech verschont und konnte sich als 14. endlich mit einem zählbaren Resultat bis zum nächsten Weltcup abmelden.






Zwei, für die das Rennen in Offenburg enttäuschend endete: Lisi Osl kam nicht über einen 19. Platz hinaus und Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa kam geschwächt durch eine Erkältung in der Vorwoche sogar noch 10 Plätz weiter hinter der Österreicherin ins Ziel.
















Kommen wir zu den Mädels aus der Schweiz. Nathalie Schneitter´s Fanclub war wieder in Offenburg zugegen und musste mit ansehen, wie die Nati den 2. Platz in der ersten Runde nicht halten konnte und nach den 5 Runden nur 13. wurde. 






Marathon-Weltmeisterin Esther Süss, die hier im letzten Jahr noch auf´s Podium fahren konnte, komplettierte die Top 10.






Katrin Leumann, amtierende CC-Europameisterin, gelang das Kunststück, die meisten Konkurrentinnen während des Rennens überholt zu haben. Sie kehrte lediglich als 41. aus der Startloop zurück und beendete ihren Vorwärtsdrang als Achte im Ziel.











Katherine Compton aus den USA, Neuling im Rabobank Giant Offroad Team, fand den Weg ins Ziel trotz zeitweise geschlossener Augen (Platz 16).






Annika Langvad, eine Woche zuvor noch sensationelle Zweite in England, kam in Offenburg irgendwie nicht von der Stelle. Nach dem Resultat aus der Vorwoche hatte sie sich sicherlich mehr erwartet als nur Platz 18.






Was machte eigentlich unsere hübsche Weltmeisterin aus Polen? Maja Wloszczowska fiel in der dritten von 5 Runden kurzfristig aus den Top Ten heraus, fing sich nach danach jedoch wieder und verpasste die Podiumsränge nur ganz knapp.











Und damit wären wir auch schon bei den Podestplätzen. Rang 5 belegte die Norwegerin Leny Byberg vom Specialized Factory Team, die auf einem speziell für Frauen entwickelten 29er Prototypen unterwegs war.











Platz 4 ging an die Kanadierin Marie Helene Premont, für die Offenburg offensichtlich ein gutes Pflaster ist, da sie hier regelmäßig eine der 5 Plätze auf dem Podium betreten darf.











Wie schon eine Woche zuvor im Dalby Forest gelang Eva Lechner in Offenburg erneut der Sprung auf´s Podium. Rang 3, den sie sich dank ihrer persönlich schnellsten letzten Runde noch sichern konnte, ist ihr bestes Weltcup-Resultat in dieser Saison.





















Vorjahressiegerin Catherine Pendrel führte das Rennen zeitweise an und konnte sich bis zur vierten Runde immer in Schlagdistanz zur späteren Siegerin halten, musste jedoch 2 Runden vor Schluß einsehen, dass diese nicht zu halten war.
















Von all dem völlig unbeeindruckt zeigte sich erneut Julie Bresset. Die junge Französin, die in der vergangenen Woche ihre 22. Geburtstag feierte,  umrundete den Kurs in Rammersweiher in Julien Absalon´scher Manier. Im  vorletzten Umlauf legte sie mit ihrer absolut schnellsten Runde den Grundstein für ihren zweiten Saisonsieg und ihre überlegene Führung in der Gesamtwertung.


























Erneut forderten der Vollgaskurs in Offenburg und die vorherrschenden äußeren Bedingungen den Athletinnen alles ab, doch einige konnten kurz nach den Strapazen im Ziel auch schon wieder lächeln. Festgehalten wie immer in viel Bild und ohne Text:







































































Das Luna Pro Team wurde als bestes Damen-Team gewertet






Die Top 5






Wie es schien hatte Julie Bresset mehr mit den riesigen Champagnerflaschen zu kämpfen als mit ihren Konkurrentinnen auf der Strecke. Doch auch dieser Aufgabe zeigte sie sich schlussendlich gewachsen!


























Keine Sorge, so wie sich das gehört kommen die Herren der Schöpfung ebenfalls in einem bidgewaltigen Upload. Ich lasse mir aber auch damit etwas mehr Zeit, denn mein nächstes Rennen wird vermutlich erst der Weltcup Mitte August in Tschechien sein und ihr wollt doch sicher nicht, dass sich hier über einen wochenlangen Zeitraum nichts tut, nicht wahr?


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Juni 2011)

A Dream comes true.Mal wieder der absolute Wahnsinn.


----------



## Schmittler (12. Juni 2011)

Wie immer, einfach klasse die Bilder!

Weiß jemand, welche Brille Emily fährt? Normal hätte ich auf die Radar getippt, aber die hat irgendwie immer Löcher in den Bügeln, bei Emily eben nicht...


----------



## Stromberg (12. Juni 2011)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Wie immer, einfach klasse die Bilder!
> 
> Weiß jemand, welche Brille Emily fährt? Normal hätte ich auf die Radar getippt, aber die hat irgendwie immer Löcher in den Bügeln, bei Emily eben nicht...


Manche Rahmenfarben gibts nur ohne Loch. Nennen sich "straight stem".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (12. Juni 2011)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Manche Rahmenfarben gibts nur ohne Loch. Nennen sich "straight stem".



Habs gerade bei den Custom Brillen gefunden, gibts doch mehrere Farben mit dem Rahmen, super Sache! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Trailfrog (12. Juni 2011)

Ist die Dame, die das U23 Rennen gewonnen hat auch auf nem 29er dort unterwegs gewesen? Sieht mir so aus, bin aber nicht ganz sicher?!


----------



## 007ike (14. Juni 2011)

VIELEN DANK! Super Fotos und super Breicht! Eine echte Freude!


----------



## LVM (16. Juni 2011)

prima Bilder, danke.
----------
Kann der Osl mal jemand das Helmband richtig einstellen? Die reißt sich ja das Ohrläppchen ein beim Sturz.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Juni 2011)

Worldcup Offenburg - Elite Herren Kapitel 1

Im Gegensatz zum vergangenen Jahr, als ich Julien Absalon zum Schluß meiner Reportage über den Worldcup in Offenburg ein eigenes Kapitel gewidmet habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, dieses Mal mit dem Dominator von Offenburg zu beginnen. Warum? Weil ich befürchte, dass wir den Franzosen in diesem Jahr zum letzten Mal bei einem Weltcup in Deutschland am Start gesehen haben. Im kommenden Jahr findet kein Weltcuprennen in Offenburg statt. La Bresse/F wurde von der UCI eigens als Veranstaltungsort im nächsten Jahr ausgewählt, weil Julien Absalon nur wenige Kilometer von dort zu Hause ist und die Veranstalter ihm zu Ehren ein Weltcuprennen austragen werden. Am Ende der Weltcupsaison 2012 gehen in London die Olympischen Spiele über die Bühne und ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sich Julien Absalon dieses Rennen oder die drei Wochen später stattfindenden Weltmeisterschaften als Abschluß seiner grandiosen und einzigartigen Karriere vorstellte. In einem Freecaster-Interview nach dem Rennen in Offenburg erklärte er, dass er auf die nächsten beiden Worldcups in Kanada und den USA verzichten werde, da sein Hauptaugenmerk auf die WM in Champéry gerichtet sei. Der Mann beginnt offensichtlich bereits damit, sich nur noch auf die großen Rennen zu konzentrieren. Das ist allerdings nur meine bescheidene Sicht der Dinge .

In Offenburg war alles wie immer: Absalon schaute sich das Geschehen mal an der Spitze, mal als Dritter oder Vierter immer in Schlagdistanz zum Führenden liegend in Ruhe an. Dieses Mal legte er in der fünften Runde des Weltcups in Offenburg wie die Jahre zuvor im Anstieg zum Northshore einen Zwischensprint ein, mit dem er sich von seinen Verfolgern lösen konnte.  Schon zwei Runden vor Schluß konnte er ganz gelöst an seiner Trinkflasche nuckeln und wenig später noch entspannter mit seinem fünften Sieg in Folge beim Weltcup in Offenburg über die Ziellinie rollen. Die Übernahme der Weltcup-Gesamtführung feierte er gemeinsam mit seinem Sohn auf dem Podium und stellte sich anschließend den Fragen der Journalisten und den Autogrammwünschen seiner Fans.































































































































Über die geschlagenen Konkurrenten berichte ich im 2. Kapitel des Elite Rennens der Herren beim Weltcup in Offenburg.


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Juni 2011)

Der kerl hat so nen eleganten Fahrstil.Der "Miguel Indurain" auf dem Mountain-Bike


----------



## müsing (18. Juni 2011)

Mit 31 Jahren in Rente. Ich hoffe mal nicht. 

Danke für die tollen Fotos. Ich freue mich auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## alex80 (19. Juni 2011)

Eine echte Augenweide!!!


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Juni 2011)

alex80 schrieb:


> Eine echte Augenweide!!!



Cooles Gebet auf deiner HP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Juni 2011)

N´Abend allerseits. Sitze gerade vor einem gewaltigen Bilderupload. Dauert noch ein Weilchen. Habt Geduld, es lohnt sich!!!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (21. Juni 2011)

wir warten gespannt!!


----------



## hefra (21. Juni 2011)

Mit nur einem Kettenblatt zum Worldcupsieg. Wahnsinnstyp! Wäre schade wenn er schon aufhören würde.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Juni 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Mit nur einem Kettenblatt zum Worldcupsieg. Wahnsinnstyp! Wäre schade wenn er schon aufhören würde.



Wie schon geschrieben: reine Spekulation meinerseits. Aber sollte JA tatsächlich im kommenden Jahr zum dritten Mal Olympiasieger oder erneut Weltmeister werden, gibt´s wahrscheinlich keinen besseren Zeitpunkt, oder?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Juni 2011)

Worldcup Offenburg - Elite Herren Kapitel 2 Julien Absalon gegen den (geschlagenen) Rest der Welt

Absalon gegen Deutschland

Geschlagen: Moritz Milatz. Der deutsche Meister stürzte bereits in der Einführungsrunde, als er in einer Staubfontäne einen Baumstumpf touchierte. Er arbeitete sich zwischenzeitlich bis auf den 10. Platz nach vorne, seine Aufholjagd und Führungsarbeit in der zweiten Verfolgergruppe kosteten jedoch zu viele Körner, so dass am Ende nicht mehr als der 14. Platz drin war.














































Geschlagen: Manuel Fumic. Der Deutsche im Cannondale Factory Team kehrte in der Spitzengruppe liegend aus der Einführungsrunde zurück. Noch in der Frühphase des Rennens erlitt er einen Vorderradplatten und fiel weit zurück. In der Folge zeigte der U23-Weltmeister von 2004 jedoch großes Kämpferherz und belegte noch den 28. Platz.




































Geschlagen: Jochen Käss und Wolfram Kurschat. Die beiden Deutschen gingen im Rennen komplett unterschiedliche Wege: während der amtierende deutsche Marathonmeister vom Multivan Merida Biking Team vom anfänglichen 16. Platz bis auf Rang 46 durchgereicht wurde, schaffte der Teamkollege von Irina Kalentieva das Kunststück, vom 66. Platz nach der Einführungsrunde über 30 Plätze gutzumachen.



















































Absalon gegen Holland

Geschlagen: Rudi Van Houts. Nach Freispruch durch alle Instanzen blüht der Niederländer richtig auf. Rudi war zwischenzeitlich sogar in den Top Ten und wurde als bester Merida-Fahrer Elfter. Lohn der Mühe und Ergebnis der Rehabilitation: die Rückkehr ins Multivan Merida Biking Team.































Absalon gegen Italien

Geschlagen: Marco Aurelio Fontana. Es schien zunächst so, als könne der extrovertierte italienische Meister an seine hervorragenden Ergebnisse der ersten beiden Worldcups anknüpfen, als er das Rennen für kurze Zeit sogar anführte. Fontana war ständig in Scharmützel mit seinen Kontrahenten verwickelt, die in der ersten Verfolgergruppe waren und musste sich dieses Mal als 8. seinen Gegnern im Zielsprint geschlagen geben.  














































Absalon gegen Nordamerika

Geschlagen: Todd Wells, Jeremy Horgan-Kobelski, Sam Shultz und Geoff Kabush. Na ja, so richtige Gegner waren die US- und Kanada Boys nicht gerade. Todd Wells (13) als 33., Jeremy Horgan-Kobelski (36) als 67., Sam Schultz (60) als 45. sowie Geoff Kabush (27) gar als lediglich 73. bekamen den Franzosen eigentlich nie zu Gesicht.



















































Absalon gegen Spanien

Geschlagen: Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos. Der amtierende Weltmeister war Bestandteil der Verfolgergruppe hinter Absalon und Kulhavy. Am Dual Speed sprang er wohl etwas zu optimistisch über den letzten Holzbalken, knallte hart mit dem Vorderrad auf und erkaufte sich dieses Manöver mit einem Reifenschaden. Auf der Felge legte er unter dem Gejohle der Fans wahrlich weltmeisterlich den Weg bis zur nächsten Servicestation zurück. Der 15. Platz sprang am Ende heraus.





















Geschlagen: Inaki Errasti Lejarreta, Teamkollege von Julien Absalon, wurde hervorragender Zwölfter.






Geschlagen: Ivan Gutierrez Alvarez. Und dennoch mit Sicherheit im Ziel als Zehnter äußerst zufrieden, der Spanier vom Giant Italia Team.
















Geschlagen: Carlos Nicolas Coloma. Auch dieser Spanier war im Ziel trotz 2.30 Minuten Rückstand auf Absalon ein sehr glücklicher Mensch. Dank einer ultraschnellen vorletzten Runde erzielte er mit einem fünften Rang sein bestes Weltcupresultat.
















Absalon gegen Südafrika

Geschlagen: Burry Stander. Der südafrikanische Meister konnte sich gemeinsam mit Maxime Marotte aus der mehrköpfigen Gruppe, die Absalon und Kulhavy verfolgte, lösen. Ab Runde 5 war der vierte Platz für Stander bis in Ziel reserviert, da er auf den Endspurt des jungen Franzosen Marotte keine Antwort hatte.




































Absalon gegen Frankreich

Geschlagen und dennoch ein Sieger: Maxime Marotte. Zwölfter in Pietermaritzburg, Vierter in Dalby Forest, nun Dritter in Offenburg. Der junge Franzose schockt seine Konkurrenten ebenso wie seine noch erfolgreichere Teamkollegin Julie Bresset bei den Frauen. Marotte ging sogar als Leader in die dritte Runde und schaffte es gemeinsam mit Burry Stander, die Verfolgergruppe hinter Absalon und Kulhavy zu sprengen. Den Grundstein für seinen großartigen dritten Platz legte er in den letzten beiden Runden, in denen er sich den entscheidenden Vorsprung vor Burry Stander verschaffen konnte.





















Absalon gegen Tschechien

Geschlagen: Jaroslav Kulhavy. Als Absalon antrat war der Tscheche, der eine Woche zuvor noch Geschichte schrieb, als er mit seinem 29er in England erfolgreich war, der einzige, der dem Dominator von Offenburg folgen konnte. Allerdings nur kurz. In Runde 5 ließ er sich von dem Franzosen nicht nur 25 Sekunden aufbrummen, sondern auch das Leaderjersey nach nur einem Rennen wieder wegnehmen.































Geschlagen: die versammelte schweizerische Cross Country Weltelite.

Martin Gujan. Der Teamkollege von Manuel Fumic und Marco Aurelio Fontana wurde mit fast 5 Minuten Rückstand 23.











Mathias Flückiger: Der U23-Weltmeister von 2010 und Dauergast auf den Weltcup-Podien des letzten Jahres hat bisher eine katastrophale Saison und wurde nur 22.






Ralph Näf. Nicht weniger grauenhaft verläuft die Saison des Kumpels von Jose Antonio Hermida. In Offenburg sprang lediglich ein 29. Rang heraus.











Florian Vogel. Nach einer bislang durchwachsenen Saison schien Florian Vogel in Offenburg auf dem Weg zu einem ersten Weltcup-Erfolgserlebnis zu sein. Ein Kettenklemmer eine halbe Runde vor Schluß sorgte dafür, dass sein Ergebnis in Offenburg erneut, nun ja, durchwachsen war (17. Platz). Worüber er im Ziel sichtlich und verständlicherweise maßlos enttäuscht war.































Christoph Sauser. Susi war schon wieder auf dem 29er S-Works Stumpjumper unterwegs und erlebt damit scheinbar seinen  zweiten Frühling. Ein Reifenschaden, der ihn in aussichtsreicher Position etwa zur Mitte des Rennens ereilte, warf den CC-Weltmeister des Jahres 2008 auf den 13. Rang zurück.































Thomas Litscher. Der Jungprofi vom Felt Oetztal X-Bionic Team fuhr erneut ein tadelloses Rennen, war währenddessen ständig in den Top Ten unterwegs und etabliert sich langsam aber sicher in der Weltelite.





















Nino Schurter. Höhenflug beendet - Siegesserie gerissen. Als Absalon antrat, hatte Nino dem nichts entgegenzusetzen. Mit dem siebten Platz im Ziel war er noch nicht einmal bester Schweizer. Unmittelbar nach dem Rennen gelang es ihm nicht seine Erschöpfung und Enttäuschung über das Resultat zu verbergen.














































Bester Eidgenosse wurde völlig überraschend Fabian Giger vom Rabobank Giant Offroad Team. Vom 50. Platz nach der Einführungsrunde überholte der kleine Schweizer bis zur vorletzten Runde sage und schreibe 37 Gegner. Im letzten Umlauf drehte er die mit Abstand schnellste Runde aller Konkurrenten und konnte nochmals 7 Plätze gutmachen. Mit 3 Sekunden Rückstand auf den fünften Platz verpasste er denkbar knapp sein erstes Weltcuppodium. Diese Leistung erbrachte er eher unauffällig, vermutlich habe ich diese deshalb nur in wenigen Bildern festgehalten.











So Leute: hier ist jetzt erstmal von meiner Seite aus Pause. Deshalb habe ich es nochmal so richtig krachen lassen. Weiter geht´s vermutlich erst wieder mit den Weltcups in Tschechien und Italien Mitte August. Da beide Rennen an zwei aufeinander folgenden Wochenenden stattfinden und meine Besuche dort mit entsprechendem Reiseaufwand verbunden sind, wird´s vermutlich frühestens Ende August mit dem nächsten Upload.

Haltet also durch bis dahin. Ihr könnt den Thread ja mit regelmäßigen Lobeshymnen immer mal wieder nach vorne holen. Dagegen hätte ich keine Einwände!


----------



## alex80 (22. Juni 2011)

Sensationell schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (22. Juni 2011)

Klasse Bilder von einer super Veranstaltung. Hat jemand eine Info, warum Offenburg 2012 aus dem Rennkalender gestrichen wird?


----------



## big_scoop (22. Juni 2011)

wie immer geil ...

was für ein Maxxis Reifen ist das bei Startnummer 16 / 26, kennt den jemand?


----------



## na!To (22. Juni 2011)

Sehr gute Fotos, danke dir 

Erblicke ich da einen Rahmenbruch bei Fontana?

http://up.picr.de/7444795drd.jpg
http://up.picr.de/7444794jla.jpg

...an der Verstärkung der beiden Sitzstreben. Hatte er auf den frühen Fotos noch nicht.

Ich hatte mich nach dem Rennen noch mit Kabush unterhalten. Er litt noch an den Ausläufern einer Grippe und hatte ein technisches Problem in der dritten Runde.


----------



## abbath (22. Juni 2011)

Das hier ist der beste Thread im Forum! Danke Petejupp.


----------



## user_0815 (22. Juni 2011)

bitte nicht schlagen - aber warum sieht man nie einen furious fred? ist doch angeblich ein "wettkampfreifen"... geht er zu schnell kaputt?


----------



## Tracer (22. Juni 2011)

die bilder sind einfach nur geil, geil, geil!!!!


----------



## unocz (22. Juni 2011)

mir fehlen die worte :X


----------



## klogrinder (22. Juni 2011)

Danke Petejupp, immer wieder super wenn man selbst nur ab und an mal vor Ort ist!

Hat jemand eine Info über die "Brain-SID" bei Sauser und Stander?

Danke

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## unocz (23. Juni 2011)

big_scoop schrieb:


> wie immer geil ...
> 
> was für ein Maxxis Reifen ist das bei Startnummer 16 / 26, kennt den jemand?




maxxis ikon, ab juli ENDLICH auch in deutschland erhältlich


----------



## big_scoop (23. Juni 2011)

Danke  der sieht nämlich mal sowas von interessant aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. Juni 2011)

Hier

http://www.gunnritamarathon.com/

gibt´s morgen den Live-Stream von den Marathon-Weltmeisterschaften in Montebelluna.


----------



## il_renano (25. Juni 2011)

*UCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2011  Offenburg Men Under 23   *


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeuyOQR4lac"]YouTube        - âªUCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2011  Offenburg Men Under 23â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Juni 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> http://www.gunnritamarathon.com/
> 
> gibt´s morgen den Live-Stream von den Marathon-Weltmeisterschaften in Montebelluna.



Live-Stream läuft. Hm, aber wann fahren die denn endlich mal ins Gelände?


----------



## unocz (26. Juni 2011)

das frage ich mich auch. naja wenigstens geht der ton jetzt 

man meint man guckt ne tdf etappe


----------



## user_0815 (26. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> bitte nicht schlagen - aber warum sieht man nie einen furious fred? ist doch angeblich ein "wettkampfreifen"... geht er zu schnell kaputt?


weiss niemand?


----------



## Domme02 (26. Juni 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> weiss niemand?



benutz mal die SuFu, gibt mega viele Erfahrungen zu dem Reifen hier im Forum.
Der Reifen ist zu pannenanfällig und Grip hat er für die anspruchsvollen WC-Strecken ebenfalls einfach zu wenig. Dann lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und etwas mehr Rollwiderstand mit einem Rocket Ron oder so.


----------



## user_0815 (26. Juni 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> benutz mal die SuFu, gibt mega viele Erfahrungen zu dem Reifen hier im Forum.
> Der Reifen ist zu pannenanfällig und Grip hat er für die anspruchsvollen WC-Strecken ebenfalls einfach zu wenig. Dann lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und etwas mehr Rollwiderstand mit einem Rocket Ron oder so.


hab ich bereits, deshalb ja meine frage...

fahr ihn selbst, erst in 2,0, jetz 2,25... bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juni 2011)

sausiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!! Unser weltmaster
heute marathonweltmeister
sorry für mein abschweifen...immer g***le fotos hier zu sehen


----------



## Redrocky (26. Juni 2011)

Die heutigen Ergebnisse:

Marathon-WM:
1. Sauser
2. Kulhavy
3. Celestino

Subaru-Cup:
1. Paxton
2. Kabush
3. Wells

Racers-Cup:
1. Schurter
2. Milatz
3. Flückiger
4. Vogel (auf dem neuen Spark)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (28. Juni 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Annika Langvad, eine Woche zuvor noch sensationelle Zweite in England, kam in Offenburg irgendwie nicht von der Stelle. Nach dem Resultat aus der Vorwoche hatte sie sich sicherlich mehr erwartet als nur Platz 18.
> 
> ...



Petejupp's Bilder sind der Hammer, die Leistungen von Annika ebenso! Da hat selbst Frau Spitz das Nachsehen...
Gratulation an Annika zum Titel!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Juni 2011)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Petejupp's Bilder sind der Hammer, die Leistungen von Annika ebenso! Da hat selbst Frau Spitz das Nachsehen...
> Gratulation an Annika zum Titel!



Finde ich auch gut, dass Annika Weltmeisterin geworden ist. Immer nett und sehr sympathisch!


----------



## Toblerone (30. Juni 2011)

@ pete: hast nicht mal Lust beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg ein Paar Fotos zu machen. Tolle Location und bestimmt wird sich der ein oder andere User/Teilnehmer  über seine Bilder freuen.


----------



## Domme02 (30. Juni 2011)

@toblerone   dem würde ich auch zustimmen wär echt geil!!!    Aber ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen das petejupp dazu lust hat. Schließlich will er ja auch mal selber biken oder so...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. Juni 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Schließlich will er ja auch mal selber biken oder so...



@Domme02: Das ist fein beobachtet.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. Juni 2011)

Toblerone schrieb:


> @ pete: hast nicht mal Lust beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg ein Paar Fotos zu machen. Tolle Location und bestimmt wird sich der ein oder andere User/Teilnehmer  über seine Bilder freuen.



@Toblerone: Hier mal ein Auszug aus meinem bevorstehenden Programm August/September 2011

06. oder 07.08. Hausmesse des Importeurs eines großen taiwanesischen Fahrradherstellers
12. bis 15.08. Worldcup Tschechien
19. bis 22.08. Worldcupfinale Italien (sofern Entscheidungen noch offen)
30./31.08. Eurobike Friedrichshafen
01. bis 04.09. MTB Weltmeisterschaften Schweiz
10./11.09. Bundesliga Heubach
24./25.09. Bundesliga Bad Salzdetfurth

Sorry, keine Chance für 24h in Duisburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Juli 2011)

Erste Ergebnisse aus Kanada:

U23 Herren

1. Gerhard Kerschbaumer (ITA)
2. Fabien Canal (F)
3. Matthias Stirnemann (SUI)

U 23 Damen

1. Pauline Ferrand Prevot (F)
2. Kathrin Stirnemann (SUI)
3. Elisabeth Sveum (NOR)

Elite Damen

1. Catherine Pendrel (CAN)
2. Irina Kalentieva (RUS)
3. Julie Bresset (F)
4. Katerina Nash (CZE)
5. Marie Hélène Prémont (CAN)
6. Lisi Osl (AUT)
7. Emily Batty (CAN)
8. Nathalie Schneitter (SUI)
9. Tanja Zakelj (SLO)
10. Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa (NOR)

Elite Herren

1. Jaroslav Kulhavy (CZE)
2. Nino Schurter (SUI)
3. Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos (ESP)
4. Mathias Flückiger (SUI)
5. Florian Vogel (SUI)
6. Burry Stander (RSA)
7. Geoff Kabush (CAN)
8. Christoph Sauser (SUI)
9. Thomas Litscher (SUI)
10. Martin Gujan (SUI)


----------



## Tracer (3. Juli 2011)

Petejupp's, wir bekommen nicht nur geile Bilder und tolle berichte von dir, sondern auch blitzschnelle Ergebnisse! Danke. 
Willy


----------



## Corporation (3. Juli 2011)

Sollte auch erwähnt werden, das Thomas Frischknechts Sohn Andri heute bei den Junioren gewonnen hat.


----------



## il_renano (5. Juli 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Finde ich auch gut, dass Annika Weltmeisterin geworden ist. Immer nett und sehr sympathisch!



Und hier die Homepage der sympatischen Dame:

http://annikalangvad.dk/


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. Juli 2011)

Anbei das neue Video des Multivan Merida Biking Teams vom letzten WC in MSA (CAN):

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEk5fWn2ImQ"]YouTube        - âªMultivan Merida Biking Team 2011: World Cup Mont-Sainte-Anne, Canadaâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## FrankDe (8. Juli 2011)

Schade das nur das multivan merida biking team solche Videos dreht. Ich finde die Videos kommen wirklich super rüber und man sieht auch mal was hinter den Rennen so im Team abläuft.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Juli 2011)

ham die gar keine trainer und mechaniker die ihnen bikes waschen, essen herrichten usw?


----------



## Tracer (8. Juli 2011)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Schade das nur das multivan merida biking team solche Videos dreht. Ich finde die Videos kommen wirklich super rüber und man sieht auch mal was hinter den Rennen so im Team abläuft.



schau mal hier, sehr unterhaltsam
http://www.scott-sports.com/gb_en/video/bike/2862/new_spark_at_xc_wc


----------



## unocz (9. Juli 2011)

auch sehr schön aber krass wie die sich alle bei der einen stelle hinlegen :/


----------



## Renn Maus (9. Juli 2011)

@Tracer:
Danke für das Video. Bei der Live-Übertragung habe ich mich schon gefragt, wie die Wegbeschaffenheit da oben ist, dass die da so häufig stürzen.
Aber jetzt ist alles klar.
Die große Steinplatte im oberen Bereich des Trails ist leicht feucht.....

Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum die Fahrer im mittleren/hinteren Bereich nicht grundsätzlich da absteigen und schieben. Wenn ich Sturzrisiko und Chance auf eine gute Platzierung gegenüberstelle, dann sollten die lieber direkt schieben.
Denn aus meiner sicht sollte man dann lieber darauf setzten den WC konstant durchzufahren und bei jedem Rennen wenige WC-Punkte, aber dafür konstant zu sammeln, als sich eine ernsthafte Verletzung zu holen oder zumindest massive, Zeitverzüge durch techn. Ausfälle zu riskieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. Juli 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum die Fahrer im mittleren/hinteren Bereich nicht grundsätzlich da absteigen und schieben. Wenn ich Sturzrisiko und Chance auf eine gute Platzierung gegenüberstelle, dann sollten die lieber direkt schieben.



So wie es aussah ging es zu Fuss aber auch nicht viel besser. 

Was mich immer so beeindruckt ist dass, z.B. auch bei den Videos der
englischen Highschool Meisterschaften, sich an solchen Schlüsselstellen
90% unweigerlich hinlegen, aber 10% locker durchfahren als ob
überhaupt nichts wäre ....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Juli 2011)

N´Abend zusammen!

Ich habe "leider" schlechte Neuigkeiten: wegen einer (haupt-)beruflichen Neuorientierung ab Mitte September und daraus resultierenden weniger Urlaubstagen beim alten Arbeitgeber muss ich für die kommenden beiden Weltcups in Nove Mesto Na Morave und Val Di Sole leider passen. Von den Weltmeisterschaften in der Schweiz werde ich jedoch wie gewohnt und in aller Ausführlichkeit berichten. 

Wäre gerne hin gefahren, sehe die Sache aber einigermaßen sportlich. Das gesparte Geld für die Reise- und Unterkunftskosten investiere ich dann eben in mein neues Bike-Projekt 2012 (siehe Profilbild). 

Hoffe, ich habe euer Verständnis!


----------



## dre (31. Juli 2011)

... sollten wir uns da evtl. einmal an deinen neuen Arbeitgeber wenden? Weiß er, was er da anrichtet?

Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Erfolg. Da verzichte, zumindest ich, auch einmal auf deine tollen Bilder.


----------



## volki3 (31. Juli 2011)

Zwar sehr Schade.... Aber mein Verständnis hast du 
Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## SuperSamuel (31. Juli 2011)

viel erfolg.


----------



## Domme02 (31. Juli 2011)

find ich doof aber naja so ist das eben nunmal -.-


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. August 2011)

Leider findet man in den News (noch) keinen Hinweis, dass an diesem Wochenende ein XC-Weltcup in Nove Mesto Na Morave stattfindet. Daher hier schon mal das, was sich bisher an diesem Wochenende ereignet hat:

http://www.rockyroadsnetwork.com/de/

Die Freecaster-Übertragung mit 17 (!) Kameras ist übrigens spitze!


----------



## Domme02 (14. August 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Die Freecaster-Übertragung mit 17 (!) Kameras ist übrigens spitze!



kann ich nur verstärken! echt super anzuschauen!....lohnt sich!


----------



## big_scoop (14. August 2011)

ich hab schon in Fussballstadien mehr Kameras aufgebaut ... wie man hier nachlesen kann muss soviel Aufwand aber nicht gut sein für den Sport !

http://www.rockyroadsnetwork.com/de/2011/08/02/olympia-2012-ein-test-event-hinterlasst-fragezeichen/

_"Für die Zuschauer ist das Gelände einzigartig. Die Strecke ist so offen angelegt, dass man von vielen Punkten an und über der Strecke weite Teile des Kurses gut einsehen und damit das Rennen besser verfolgen kann als auf jedem Weltcupkurs, den es derzeit gibt. Wer sich mit einem Fernglas ausrüstet, der ist vor Ort sein eigener Regisseur und kann die Entwicklung wohl noch besser verfolgen als vor dem TV-Schirm.
Das Fernsehen wiederum muss deutlich weniger Kameras aufstellen. Das war auch eine Forderung aus dem Olympischen Komitee, nachdem die MTB-Übertragungen in Peking die teuersten überhaupt waren."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (14. August 2011)

Einfach kucken,ist sehr gut.Ab 14 Uhr die Herren.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. August 2011)

Nachdem gerade mal die Startloop absolviert ist frage ich mich: Wer wird Zweiter?


----------



## onkeldueres (14. August 2011)

Hermida.Fumic ist allerdings auch sehr gut unterwegs.Vielleicht reichts fürs Podium.


----------



## müsing (14. August 2011)

Tolle Strecke!


----------



## Domme02 (14. August 2011)

platz 1 Kulhavy und 2 Hermida scheint wohl klar......Go FUMIC to third!!!!!

edit: ups hermida zurück in der verfolgergruppe. und fumic fällt zurück


----------



## -JONAS- (14. August 2011)

Platz 1: Kulhavy
Platz 2: Schurter
Platz 3: Absalon
Platz 4: Hermida Ramos
Platz 5: Mantecon Gutierrez


Platz 9: Milatz
Platz 11: Fumic
Platz 27: Kurschat
Platz 51: Käss
Platz 54: Mennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (14. August 2011)

Ab Rang zwei wars echt spannend.Platz 1 war schon sofort vergeben.


----------



## Domme02 (14. August 2011)

schade und übel das fumic noch so weit zurückgefallen ist. Da hat er wohl maßlos überzogen in der ersten stunde. Und keine schlechte Leistung von Absalon, der in der ersten Rennhälfte vorne nicht zu sehen war.
Käß wird sich wohl mit Platz 51 nicht weiter in Richtung Olympianorm gebracht haben. Und Milatz unterstreicht seine aktuell gute Form!


----------



## -JONAS- (14. August 2011)

Ja, war schade für Fumic, aber was ist mit Fontana passiert ? 
Der hat bist zur ~5 Runde die Verfolgergruppe angeführt und hat dann als ~20-25ter gefinisht ? Auch extrem eingebrochen oder ein Defekt/Unfall ?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. August 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Und keine schlechte Leistung von Absalon, der in der ersten Rennhälfte vorne nicht zu sehen war.



Der Absalon schaut sich das alles in Ruhe aus der Ferne an, deckt seine Karten nicht auf und wird die Jungs bei der WM in Champéry gnadenlos abziehen! 

Hoffe ich....


----------



## -JONAS- (14. August 2011)

Auf der Mtb-news Startseite steht, dass Manuel Fumic über den Lenker geflogen sei ? Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen... ?!

(da steht: "Im letzten Drittel des Rennens erschien dann auf einmal Absalon hinter der Verfolgergruppe. Still und heimlich hatte er sich nach vorne gearbeitet. Ach ja, letztes Drittel des Rennens heißt noch etwas: Manuel Fumic fällt zurück. Mal durch Defekt und mal durch was anderes. Heute war es ein Sturz über den Lenker. Wirklich hart für ihn, nachdem es letzte Woche auch nicht so gut lief. Zum Glück hatte er sich dabei, dem Anschein nach, nicht weiter schlimm verletzt.")


----------



## Domme02 (14. August 2011)

doch er ist leicht gestürzt, hat man bei freecaster gesehen, aber das kann nicht der grund für die platzierung gewesen sein.


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. August 2011)

Epic rules Es ist einfach schön zu sehen wo man mit einem Epic/Fully noch/wieder treten kann wenn andere noch einen Moment warten müßen bis es nicht mehr so ruppig ist und dadurch die ein oder andere Sekunde verlieren..
Und jetzt irgendwann mal wieder Bilder!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. August 2011)

wenn ich das hier lese

http://www.rockyroadsnetwork.com/de/2011/08/15/wc-nove-mesto-ein-ruckblick-auf-eine-premiere/

bedaure ich zutiefst, dass ich an diesem Fest nicht teilhaben konnte. Wer weiß, vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. August 2011)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Und jetzt irgendwann mal wieder Bilder!



Leider erst wieder von der WM, dann aber wie gewohnt sehr ausführlich!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. August 2011)

Achtung für alle, die den XC-Weltcup in Val Di Sole am kommenden Samstag auf Freecaster verfolgen wollen: neuer Zeitplan für die CC-Rennen. Da für die U23 Damen ein separates Weltcuprennen stattfinden wird, wurden die Startzeiten vorverlegt.

Hier der neue Zeitplan:

Männer U23: 09:00 Uhr

Frauen Elite: 11:15 Uhr

Männer Elite: 14:00 Uhr

Frauen U23: 16:30 Uhr

Wie immer beste und topaktuelle Information durch:

http://www.rockyroadsnetwork.com/de...le-eigenes-weltcup-rennen-fur-die-u23-frauen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. August 2011)

Video des Multivan Merida Biking Teams vom Worlcup in Nove Mesto:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es_8vkdgfgc"]Multivan Merida Biking Team 2011: World NovÃ© Mesto, Czech Republic      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. August 2011)

U23-Rennen hat Gerhard Kerschbaumer gewonnen, Markus Schulte-Lünzum wurde Dritter und Sabine Spitz musste krankheitsbedingt absagen.


----------



## Corporation (20. August 2011)

Starkes Rennen, Kulhavy wurde echt gegen Ende immer mehr gezwungen an die 100% zu geben. Schurter und Vogel scheinen dagegen das ganze Rennen am Maximum gewesen zu sein.
Erstaunlich wie locker Abaslon auf den 4ten gefahren ist, sah fast aus als ob er einfach ein lockeres Tempo fahren würde.Und 7 Schweizer in den top 10 ist echt ne Nummer!!

Wäre Schurter zu Beginn dieser langen, sichtbaren Abfahrt vorne gewesen hätte er das Rennen gewonnen.


----------



## Paco73 (22. August 2011)

Starke Schweizer Vorstellung  Mal schauen wie es in 2. Wochen ausgeht. Nächstes Weekend ist der Racer Bikes Cup in Basel vor meiner Haustüre. Da fahren auch viele Profis wie Schurter und Absalon mit.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. August 2011)

Für die Fans von Irina Kalentieva: in der heute erschienenen Bikesport (ehemals Bikesportnews) ist ein 8-seitiges Portrait/Interview über/mit der bezaubernden Russin enthalten.


----------



## il_renano (29. August 2011)

*Die Strecke der Mountainbike-WM in Champéry*

Vom  29. August bis am 4. September findet im Walliser Dorf Champéry die WM  der Mountainbiker statt.  Am 3. September stehen die  Cross-Country-Entscheidungen auf dem Programm. Wir besichtigten die  Strecke.


http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=5d43c99e-9f13-4b25-962e-f451314e9242;cid=sport

http://www.bikepark.ch/


----------



## Domme02 (29. August 2011)

@il_renano "Das Video wurde nicht gefunden. (Stream nicht verfügbar)"

habe grade gelesen, dass die XC WM live im SF2 übertragen wird.  In Deutschland ist das nicht zu empfangen oder? Kenne mich da leider mal gar nicht aus....


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2011)

danach habe ich gestern auch schon gesucht und muss leider sagen, dass wir das hier in der gegend nicht live verfolgen können.

im grenzgebiet zur schweiz ist es über dvb-t möglich, da dann die schweizer sender nicht verschlüsselt werden.

bleibt also nur freecaster, aber die 15 werde ich dafür auch nicht hinblättern.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2011)

il_renano schrieb:


> http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=5d43c99e-9f13-4b25-962e-f451314e9242;cid=sport


Dankeschön!

Macht Spaß, der Bericht.

Schöne, anspruchsvolle Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (29. August 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> @il_renano "Das Video wurde nicht gefunden. (Stream nicht verfügbar)"
> 
> habe grade gelesen, dass die XC WM live im SF2 übertragen wird.  In Deutschland ist das nicht zu empfangen oder? Kenne mich da leider mal gar nicht aus....



hier in Südbaden geht SF1+2 über Kabel...

Joe


----------



## il_renano (29. August 2011)

Der Link funktioniert, allerdings öffnet der Browser (in meinem Fall Firefox 6.0) den Stream nicht direkt. Erst nach einem Klick auf den "oberen Rahmen des Streams" wird die Seite normal angezeigt und das Video startet nach einem weiteren Klick.


----------



## il_renano (29. August 2011)

Noch mehr bewegte Bilder:

MAJA WLOSZCZOWSKA - 2010 World Champion MTB XC Elite Women
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14729632"]MAJA WLOSZCZOWSKA - 2010 World Champion MTB XC Elite Women on Vimeo[/ame] 


und

Mountain Biking - A Tribute to the Elite Women of Cross-Country MTB
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7YXBvHiolg"]Mountain Biking - A Tribute to the Elite Women of Cross-Country MTB      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## corfrimor (29. August 2011)

il_renano schrieb:


> *Die Strecke der Mountainbike-WM in Champéry*
> 
> Vom  29. August bis am 4. September findet im Walliser Dorf Champéry die WM  der Mountainbiker statt.  Am 3. September stehen die  Cross-Country-Entscheidungen auf dem Programm. Wir besichtigten die  Strecke.
> 
> ...



Krasse Strecke  Bei dem Sprung darf nichts schiefgehen, sonst tut's weh.

Der Sturz bei Sekunde 35-37 im Video sieht auch recht ungesund aus  Da will man nicht unbedingt mit dem Fahrer tauschen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. August 2011)

Die strecke gefaellt mir 
Guuut, dann spaare ich mir diie 15euro fuers maenner rennen. Passt genau... Erst training, dan wm schauen und dann den grill anwerfen 

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. August 2011)

So Herrschaften,
bin auf dem Sprung: erst zur Eurobike und neues Bike aussuchen und ab Donnerstag dann vor Ort bei der WM in Champéry.
Allen Daheimgebliebenen wünsche ich viel Spaß bei der Live-Übertragung.
Meine Berichterstattung folgt dann in Kürze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. August 2011)

Endlich geht es wieder los hier mit tollen Bildern von dir!!!


----------



## Paco73 (1. September 2011)

Auf SF2 werden die Rennen am Samstag live übertragen.
Zum einstimmen hier zwei Bilder die ich am Samstag am Racer Cup in Basel gemacht habe.
Der Herr auf dem Foto hat das Rennen auch gewonnen


----------



## Corporation (1. September 2011)

Auf wen würdet ihr euer Geld setzen? Wer gewinnt den Titel?


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2011)

juniorinnen...Indergand first place!!!!!!  Schweiz...
Auf irgend einen Schweizer 
Ich setz mal auf Vogel


----------



## Tracer (1. September 2011)

WM titel männer= ein schweizer

WM titel frauen= eine russin


----------



## kettenteufel (1. September 2011)

Meine Tipps:
Männer:  Kulhavy
Frauen: Spitz


----------



## -JONAS- (1. September 2011)

oder Absalon bei den Männern, so wie der die WM fokussiert hat, wird er bestimmt stark sein...


----------



## punky (1. September 2011)

Herren: Kulhavy
Damen: Pendrel 

Der Sieg wird über diese beiden führen...


----------



## onkeldueres (1. September 2011)

Gut. Mache auch mit
Herren:Absalon
Damen:Bresset


----------



## Someone84 (2. September 2011)

Men: Absalon
Women: Dahle Flesjå


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (2. September 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Gut. Mache auch mit
> Herren:Absalon
> Damen:Bresset



Bresset ist U23, aber anyway sie hat sich auch dort den Titel geholt!

Herren: Nino
Damen: Pendrel


----------



## Haferstroh (2. September 2011)

Zum letzten Bild: Eine Wohltat, endlich auch mal einen Fahrer mit Hardtail und ohne Fullface im Sprung zu sehen. Ist zwar nur ein Hopser, aber egal. Sieht man nicht mehr alle Tage


----------



## Domme02 (3. September 2011)

außer dem extrem teueren Freecaster und der Live Timing von UCI gibt es keine Möglichkeit die XC WM zu verfolgen oder? Live Ticker hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Bei uci jede Runde nur mal eben die Ergebnisse zu sehen ist ja auch mies.....


----------



## gili89 (3. September 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> außer dem extrem teueren Freecaster und der Live Timing von UCI gibt es keine Möglichkeit die XC WM zu verfolgen oder? Live Ticker hab ich noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> Bei uci jede Runde nur mal eben die Ergebnisse zu sehen ist ja auch mies.....



doch, gibts: http://sport.tvp.pl/inne/pozostale/kolarstwo/mtb/wideo/kolarstwo-gorskie-ms-cz1/5062326


----------



## Domme02 (3. September 2011)

hä?


----------



## gili89 (3. September 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> hä?



war der stream beim damen elite rennen. 
hat einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Domme02 (3. September 2011)

Fuc*....wär ich mal nicht selber biken gewesen -.-


----------



## gili89 (3. September 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Fuc*....wär ich mal nicht selber biken gewesen -.-



geht ja doch, wenn man will: http://sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. September 2011)

gili89 schrieb:


> doch, gibts: http://sport.tvp.pl/inne/pozostale/kolarstwo/mtb/wideo/kolarstwo-gorskie-ms-cz1/5062326


Coole Sache, danke!


Wenn man den Link anklickt und auf der TVP-Website ist, muss man unten auf "sport" gehen und dann gibt's 'ne Liste mit Videos...


Oder man geht, wenn man bereits im Bereich "sport" ist, oben in der orangen Leiste ganz rechts auf "inne", dann auf "Kolarstwo".

Da sind dann "alle" Radsport Videos...


P.S.: Um die Videos sehen zu können, muss "Silverlight" installiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (3. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Coole Sache, danke!
> 
> 
> Wenn man den Link anklickt und auf der TVP-Website ist, muss man unten auf "sport" gehen und dann gibt's 'ne Liste mit Videos...
> ...



ich würd trotzdem den gerade von mir geposteten schweizer link bevorzugen


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. September 2011)

gili89 schrieb:


> ich würd trotzdem den gerade von mir geposteten schweizer link bevorzugen





Kommentar ist amüsant 

Bild könnte besser sein... die Werbung nervt... aber sonst...


Dass in der Schweiz das Wetter (meist) so schlecht sein muss


----------



## Domme02 (3. September 2011)

geilo...schweizer ding is supi


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. September 2011)

gili89 schrieb:


> ich würd trotzdem den gerade von mir geposteten *schweizer* link bevorzugen


Sorry, aber das hört sich irgendwie nach Niederländisch an... 


Die Werbung ist ja auch auf Niederländisch...


Schweizer Link, aber niederländische "Sendung"???


----------



## gili89 (3. September 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das hört sich irgendwie nach Niederländisch an...
> 
> 
> Die Werbung ist ja auch auf Niederländisch...
> ...



ja, einige haben im chat nach der Sprache gefragt, und es wurde immer mit "dutch" geantwortet. 

also ja, ist holländisch.


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. September 2011)

gili89 schrieb:


> ja, einige haben im chat nach der Sprache gefragt, und es wurde immer mit "dutch" geantwortet.
> 
> also ja, ist holländisch.


Dann habe ich das richtig gehört.


Mann, geht der Kulhavy ab... und ist WELTMEISTER!

2. Platz: Schurter
3. Platz: Absalon
4. Platz: Hermida(-Ramos???)
5. Platz: Flueckinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. September 2011)

6. Platz Vogel
8. Platz Sausi
u.s.w mal wieder ein wahnsinns resultat der schweizer hermida...äh meinte armada

Schade hats nicht für den WM tital gereicht.

SUper sache des CH fernsehens das ganze zu übertragen. Coole bilder und genau so sollte ne übertragung eines rennens sein. Danke euch dem SF fernsehen!!!! Andere sollten sich ein beispiel daran nehmen.


----------



## Dommaas (4. September 2011)

Bevor pete dazukommt hier mein Bericht mit Bildern von Hoshi. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09...l-holt-sich-gold-kulhavy-unbesiegbar-in-2011/

@pete: mach schnell ich bin süchtig


----------



## il_renano (4. September 2011)

Die XC-Weltmeister 2011







Konzentration bei der Rennvorbereitung:






Während der Pressekonferenz:






Beim Streching in der Startbox:






An der Startlinie:


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

Sieht gut aus, der Kulhavy... Endlich ist auch ein "großer" on the top im XC... 

...viel wiegen wird der trotzdem nicht... weis das jemand von Euch?


(Oder gab es schon vorher groß gewachsene, sehr erfolgreiche Sportler im XC?)


----------



## ewoq (4. September 2011)

einer der kommentatoren sagte 79kg!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

ewoq schrieb:


> einer der kommentatoren sagte 79kg!


Danke!


Wisst Ihr dann evtl. noch, wie groß er ist?


Danke vorab 


@petejupp und il_renano: Ich kann es kaum erwarten, Eure Bilder vom WC zu sehen...


----------



## il_renano (4. September 2011)

1,86 Meter, die 79 Kilo scheinen mir aber übertrieben.


----------



## il_renano (4. September 2011)

Und hier erste EindrÃ¼cke von der WM:

 Dieser Mann ist m.E. der KÃ¶nig der Mountainbiker
















Christoph Sauser











Nino Schurter






JosÃ© Hermida






Eva Lechner











Marco Aurelio Fontana
















KateÅina Nash
















Georgia Goulds Bike






Irina Kalentieva






Paola Pezzo






Maja Wloszczowska







Heather Irminger




















Annika Langvad











Die Abs von Julien Absalon






Fans aus Israel
















Thomas Litschers Bike






Bikes von Fumic und Fontana






Herr Fumic






Thomas Litscher (U23) - Weltmeister
















Marek Konwa (U23) Vize-Weltmeister auf Trek Superfly Elite
















Henk Jaap Moorlag (U23) - 3. Platz


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. September 2011)

il_renano schrieb:


> 1,86 Meter, die 79 Kilo scheinen mir aber übertrieben.


Ah, danke!

79kg zu viel?


Schöner Einstieg!


----------



## il_renano (4. September 2011)

http://iamspecialized.com/xc-mtb/rider/jaroslav-kulhavy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. September 2011)

Das Warten hat bald ein Ende! Im Laufe der kommenden Tage werde ich Euch von dieser Veranstaltung einiges zu berichten haben:


----------



## Schmal (5. September 2011)

Mannomann war das eine Schlacht! Und dann noch der einsetzende Regen - möchte nicht wissen wie sich die Wurzeltrails da fahren ließen...

Hätte lieber Schurter vorn gesehen, aber gegen Kulhavy ist diese Saison wohl kein Kraut gewachsen.

An Paola Pezzo scheint die Zeit ziemlich spurlos vorüber gegangen zu sein 

Petejupp - wir könnens kaum abwarten


----------



## Tracer (5. September 2011)

hier ein bericht des schweizerisches fernsehen

http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=080044f6-a8f5-4e83-87f6-89558837c23c

http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=24e614a1-8f43-439b-b6f9-94e7de377a6f

http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=1c1ddd15-88fa-47c5-bd65-9e5b61f35bc8

http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=1ea4880b-de47-4178-b57b-2baa30e3ba2a


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. September 2011)

Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2011 Champéry/Schweiz
Cross Country Rennen der Junioren

Da ich zum Start der MTB-Weltmeisterschaften noch auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen weilte, konnte ich leider erst zum Rennen der Junioren am Veranstaltungsort erscheinen. Mit Andri Frischknecht und Dominik Zumstein hatten die Eidgenossen auch gleich zwei heiße Eisen mit berechtigten Medaillenhoffnungen im Feuer.

Papa Frischknecht ließ vor dem Start nichts unversucht, unternahm noch einen Startversuch und meldete die ideale Linie nach hinten zum Betreuer des Sohnemanns.






Nach einer Einführungsrunde ging es zum ersten Mal über den spektakulären Jump, bevor die Fahrer im Wald und im wurzelgespickten Geschlängel verschwanden. Am Beispiel des Briten Grant Ferguson, des Costa Ricaners Andrey Fonseca, des Franzosen Maxim Urruty und Andri Frischknecht soll eindrucksvoll aufgezeigt werden, was man so alles mit einem CC-Racebike anstellen kann.































Viktor Koretzky (6), der bereits im Staffelrennen mit seinen Teamkollegen die Goldmedaille gewinnen konnte, kehrte mit einem riesigen Vorsprung aus der ersten Runde zurück. Sein Landsmann Maxim Urruty (7) lag hier noch an zweiter Stelle, geriet später jedoch mit technischen Problem ins Hintertreffen. Fortan belegte der Costa Ricaner Andrey Fonseca (5) den Silberrang. Dahinter im Infight Howard Grotts (9/USA) und Grant Ferguson (10/GB).


























Zurück zur Schweizer Delegation: Andri Frischknecht fiel nach einem Sturz in der Anfangsphase des Rennens aussichtslos zurück. Auch die perfekte Versorgung mit ausreichend Flüssigkeit führte nicht mehr dazu, dass Lars Forster (14), Andri Frischknecht (2) und Dominic Zumstein (15) noch in die Medaillenränge fahren konnten. 





















Das edlere Tröpfchen hatte offensichtlich der Franzose Koretzky in seiner Plastikflasche. Er gewann mit über einer Minute Vorsprung seinen zweiten Titel bei diesen Weltmeisterschaften.





















Der Neuseeländer Anton Cooper, der noch die letzten beiden Weltcuprennen in Nove Mesto und Val Di Sole überlegen gewonnen hatte, fuhr im letzten Umlauf die mit Abstand schnellste Runde des Rennens und sprintete dank dieser Energieleistung noch zur Silbermedaille. Andrey Fonseca war im Ziel erschöpft, aber dennoch überglücklich über den Gewinn der Bronzemedaille. 


























Fortsetzung folgt mit dem Rennen der U23 Damen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. September 2011)

Schmal schrieb:


> Mannomann war das eine Schlacht! Und dann noch der einsetzende Regen - möchte nicht wissen wie sich die Wurzeltrails da fahren ließen...



..... meinst Du diese Wurzeltrails?






Kommt....


----------



## Schmal (5. September 2011)

.... ja zum Beispiel


----------



## x-rossi (5. September 2011)

2011 war ich ja nicht mehr so der xco-gucker. da ich aber für den livepass gezahlt habe, habe ich mir freilich auch das xco angeschaut.

einfach nur perfekt! alles! die strecke, die kameras, die regie ... ich freue mich schon sehr auf die bilder.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. September 2011)

sehe es jetzt erst? wurde das junioren renne auch mit nem 29er gewonnen? 
ok ich wuerde sagen, das damit alle vorurteile, dass man mit nem 29er kein xc gewinnen kann ausgeraeumt sein sollten.
man KANN, aber nur wenn man es in den beinen hat. den die entscheiden, nicht die rad groesse... so nun wieder zurrueck zu den geilen bildern...
ach ja... zieht der "kleine" franzose an dem drop etwa noch nen x-up?  sehr krass!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. September 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehe es jetzt erst? wurde das junioren renne auch mit nem 29er gewonnen?
> ok ich wuerde sagen, das damit alle vorurteile, dass man mit nem 29er kein xc gewinnen kann ausgeraeumt sein sollten.
> man KANN, aber nur wenn man es in den beinen hat. den die entscheiden, nicht die rad groesse... so nun wieder zurrueck zu den geilen bildern...
> ach ja... zieht der "kleine" franzose an dem drop etwa noch nen x-up?  sehr krass!



Top 3 Junioren waren alle auf 29 Zoll unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (6. September 2011)

Gab es an dieser Stelle eigentlich Stürze? Viel Auslauf war ja dort nicht.



petejupp schrieb:


>


----------



## Domme02 (6. September 2011)

super Bilder!! vielen Dank!.....freue mich schon auf die nächsten  

Was hat der Sieger da eigentlich für "Aerowheels"? Was soll das denn beim MTBiken bringen?


----------



## mete (6. September 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Top 3 Junioren waren alle auf 29 Zoll unterwegs.



No. 4 nicht und der ist 2ter geworden denke ich...?


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2011)

@ Anto: während der übertragung wurde an dieser stelle kein einziger gezeigt, es gab auch keine zeitlupenrückschau von stürzen an genau dieser stelle.

aber fumic ist ist etwa eine radlänge vor dem oberen streckenposten über eine wurzel weggewischt und über den lenker abgegangen, sodass er den drop anschließend nicht nehmen konnte und den chickenway fahren musste.


----------



## Pharell (6. September 2011)

chickenway? man lernt nie aus


----------



## erkan1984 (6. September 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> super Bilder!! vielen Dank!.....freue mich schon auf die nächsten
> 
> Was hat der Sieger da eigentlich für "Aerowheels"? Was soll das denn beim MTBiken bringen?



Das sind wahrscheinlich schlauchreifenfelgen, aus carbon, die sind einfach durch ihre bauart so hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (6. September 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Das sind wahrscheinlich schlauchreifenfelgen, aus carbon, die sind einfach durch ihre bauart so hoch


ja das kennt man ja auch von ENVE, Ritchey und Co.....frage mich nur ob die echt versuchen mit dem Argument "unsere Felgen haben weniger Windwiderstand" ihre Felgen hoch pushen wollen. 

Edit: nehme alles zurück. Google sagt 1200g für den 29er LRS....nicht schlecht.


----------



## RSG_GR (6. September 2011)

il_renano schrieb:


> http://iamspecialized.com/xc-mtb/rider/jaroslav-kulhavy



Hobby: Sleeping;  das macht also ein Weltmeister aus 


Anton Cooper (No.4) fährt außerdem 26 Zoll


----------



## RSG_GR (6. September 2011)

Anto schrieb:


> Gab es an dieser Stelle eigentlich Stürze? Viel Auslauf war ja dort nicht.


 
  Jap...ich war am Mittwoch eine halbe Stunde dort und habe 2 heftige Stürze mitbekommen. Die nächsten Tage war ich kein einziges Mal mehr dort 



Absalon sagt sogar selbst, dass  die Schanze für U19  übertrieben ist.


----------



## Redrocky (6. September 2011)

Jukka Vastaranta hat sich anscheinend den Arm gebrochen und einen Zahn ausgeschlagen bei dem Sprung.


----------



## LVM (6. September 2011)

Anto schrieb:


> Gab es an dieser Stelle eigentlich Stürze? Viel Auslauf war ja dort nicht.



Wir waren teilweise während dem Damen- u. längere Zeit beim Herren-Rennen dort: 2 Platten wg. Durchschlag und ein eher harmloser Sturz bei den Mädels.
Z.B. Schurter hatte dort auf Kulhavý jede Runde einige Meter (20?) gut gemacht, diese aber wieder bis zur nächsten eingebüßt, bis er dann alleine als Zweiter durchkam.


----------



## Tracer (6. September 2011)

hier ein video von der dropzone bereicht. achte bei dem video auf minute 1 und was dann folgt!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhEMVIRkLF4&feature=related"]VM Champery XCO Women Elite      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Tracer (6. September 2011)

zweiter stürzt bei 1:38 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfQ8cXDHtO8&feature=related"]VM Champery XCO Women Elite Hell Zone - Chicken Run      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Honigblume (6. September 2011)

Was folgt denn dann? Ein Streckenposten kickt ihre Flasche weg die im Weg liegt.

Finde es blöd, daß diejenigen die den Chickenway gefahren sind zum Teil ausgebuht worden sind.


----------



## Tracer (6. September 2011)

es ist kein xc video, aber trotzdem sehr beindruckend wie die runter fahren bei diese streckenbedinugen. wm dh

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1017610/santa-cruz-head-to-head-hart-v-spagnolo-champery


----------



## il_renano (6. September 2011)

Champéry 2011 Elite men

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28608327"]CHAMPERY 2011 ELIT on Vimeo[/ame]

Champéry 2011 U23 men

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28625682"]CHAMPERY 2011 U23 on Vimeo[/ame]
(Bei der Siegerehrung am Ende des Videos: Der Mann rechts im Bild (filmend, mit Sonnenbrille und Zopf) ist übrigens Bart Brentjens)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. September 2011)

Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2011 Champéry/Schweiz
Cross Country Rennen der U23 Damen

Leider kommt die Berichterstattung über die Rennen der U23 Damen immer viel zu kurz. Um den Leistungen der jungen Damen den gebührenden Respekt zu zollen habe ich mich daher zu einer sehr umfangreichen Reportage des WM-Rennens entschlossen. Viel Spaß!

Der einen Freud, der anderen Leid: Während so manche Medaillenanwärterin der Elite Damen heilfroh darüber war, dass Julie Bresset in ihrer Altersklasse starten musste, war den regulären U23 Mädels klar, dass der Weltmeistertitel heute vermutlich außer Reichweite liegen würde. Zu diesen jungen Damen zählten (von oben nach unten):

Elisabeth Sveum (NOR), Barbara Benko (HUN), Yana Belomoyna (UKR), Pauline Ferrand Prévot (FRA), Helen Grobert und Mona Eiberweiser (GER) sowie Annie Last (GBR).














































Top-Favoritin Julie Bresset aus Frankreich






Konzentration vor dem Start vor prächtiger Bergkulisse











Die WM-Favoritin und die Medaillenanwärterinnen waren kurz nach dem Start und am Fuße des langen, steilen Anstieges gleich vorne zu finden.




































Bereits in der ersten Runde hatten diese jungen französischen Fans Grund zum Jubeln: Julie Bresset wurde ihrer Favoritenrolle gerecht und kehrte deutlich in Führung liegend aus der Startloop zurück.











Auch Silber und Bronze waren bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt zementiert: Annie Last auf Platz 2 und Pauline Ferrand Prévot auf Rang 3.











Dahinter Yana Belomoyna (6), Elisabeth Sveum (5) bereits in Schwierigkeiten, Fanny Bourdon (9) aus Frankreich und Helen Grobert (18). 





















Erstes Opfer der technisch außerordentlich schwierigen Strecke: Barbara Benko. 
















Mona Eiberweiser empfindet den Kurs offensichtlich ebenfalls als äußerst anspruchsvoll.






In der zweiten Runde hatte Julie Bresset ihren Vorsprung auf Annie Last bereits auf fast eine Minute und auf ihre französische Teamkollegin auf nahezu zwei Minuten ausgebaut.





















Den anderen Mädels blieb also nichts anderes übrig, als auf einen Defekt oder gar Ausrutscher der vor ihnen liegenden drei dominierenden Kontrahentinnen zu hoffen. Dazu zählten weiterhin Yana Belomoyna und Helen Grobert. Lorraine Truong (42) und Mona Eiberweiser hielten sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf den Rängen 13 und 15 auf.





















Elisabeth Sveum kämpfte wie eine Löwin, befand sich jedoch nach wie vor in Schwierigkeiten.
















Dieses Bild spricht Bände: Julie Bresset flog ihren Konkurrentinnen über die armdicken Wurzeln und kindskopfgroßen Wackersteine geradezu davon.






Während Annie Last ihren Rückstand etwa konstant halten konnte, lag Pauline Ferrand Prévot im dritten Umlauf bereits fast vier (!) Minuten hinter Julie Bresset.











Helen Grobert war Yana Belomoyna dicht auf den Fersen und wurde tolle Vierte. Die Ukrainerin fiel noch einen weiteren Rang auf Platz 6 zurück.











Lokalmatadorin Vivien Meyer (29) wurde Siebte, Anne Terpstra (7) aus den Niederlanden Fünfte, Fanny Bourdon (9) Neunte, die Österreicherin Lisa Mitterbauer finishte als Achte, Eidgenössin Lorraine Truong komplettierte die Top Ten. Mona Eiberweiser fiel der 80 Prozent Hürde zum Opfer und wurde mit Rundenrückstand Sechzehnte.































Elisabeth Sveum in Schwierigkeiten.






Vierte Runde und Spitze unverändert: Julie Bresset 1.16 Minuten vor Annie Last und fünf (!!!) Minuten vor Pauline Ferrand Prévot.
















Elisabeth Sveum in Schwierigkeiten.






Die letzten Meter des Rennens seien der hochverdienten neuen U23 Weltmeisterin Julie Bresset, ihrem eigens aus der Bretagne angereisten Fanclub und den Feierlichkeiten im Ziel gewidmet!




































Die Ehrung der Medaillengewinnerinnen: Dritte und damit Bronze für die bildhübsche Pauline Ferrand Prévot aus Frankreich. Silber für Annie Last aus Großbritannien, die sich so verausgabt hatte, dass sie nur mit Mühe auf dem Podium stehen konnte. Gold und das Regenbogentrikot der Weltmeisterin für Julie Bresset aus Frankreich.





















Dass Julie den Titelgewinn nicht als lästige Pflichterfüllung betrachtet hatte wurde klar, als sie ihren Emotionen bei der Nationalhymne Frankreichs freien Lauf ließ.






Nach den Tränen: Feuer frei!






Die stolzen Edelmetallträgerinnen und Küsschen für die Weltmeisterin!
















Wird fortgesetzt mit dem Rennen der U23 Herren.

P.S.: Elisabeth Sveum wurde übrigens tapfere 14.!


----------



## corfrimor (7. September 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> [...]
> Finde es blöd, daß diejenigen die den Chickenway gefahren sind zum Teil ausgebuht worden sind.



Ist das wirklich vorgekommen??? Das wäre tatsächlich mies!

@petejupp:
Super Photos, wie immer!!!


----------



## Tracer (7. September 2011)

petejupp, danke für die tolle bilder + bericht!
willy


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2011)

interessante reifenwahl bei bresset.

vorne air-king und hinten race-king.


----------



## Honigblume (7. September 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich vorgekommen??? Das wäre tatsächlich mies!
> 
> @petejupp:
> Super Photos, wie immer!!!




Ja, auf der vorherigen Seite ganz unten ist ein Video verlinkt, am Anfang vom Video werden wirklich welche ausgebuht.

Bezüglich Bilder, Videos und Berichterstattung muß ich ebenfalls ein großes Lob aussprechen  freue mich immer wenn es in diesem Thread was Frischen gibt


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. September 2011)

air king? ist das nur nicht wieder ein "lustig gelabelter" race king?

peeeete... wir waaaaarten


----------



## Berrrnd (8. September 2011)

nein, das profil der reifen unterscheidet sich schon.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (8. September 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> peeeete... wir waaaaarten



Geduld, Geduld .... am WE geht´s hier weiter!


----------



## il_renano (8. September 2011)

*Highlights MTB WORLD CUP 2011 - Novo Mesto - XCO*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejFraQtzGKo"]26min Highlight Show @ UCI MTB WORLD CUP 2011 - Novo Mesto - XCO      - YouTube[/nomedia]

*Highlights MTB WORLD CUP 2011 - Val di Sole - XCO*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxnVHPh5Y0g"]News Cut XCO @ UCI MTB World Cup Val di Sole      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (9. September 2011)

man kann jetzt bei freecaster.tv das ganze rennen in voller länge sehen!

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1016783/uci-mtb-xco-world-championships-2011-men-replay


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. September 2011)

Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2011 Champéry/Schweiz
Cross Country Rennen der U23 Herren

Vorab erst einmal diese junge Dame, die zum kleinen, aber feinen Fanclub von Shlomi Haimy zählte.






Aber lassen wir uns nicht ablenken: gleiche Konstellation bei den U23 Herren wie bei den Damen der gleichen Altersklasse. Topfavorit auf den Titel war Vizeweltmeister Thomas Litscher aus der Schweiz, der im Weltcup der Herren Elite mit Spitzenresultaten für Furore gesorgt hatte. Das war auch Markus Schulte-Lünzum, Matthias Stirnemann und Gerhard Kerschbaumer klar.
















Trotz - oder gerade wegen - seiner Favoritenrolle sichtlich nervös am Start: Thomas Litscher






Die Startloop mal aus einer anderen Perspektive






Zur Freude der einheimischen Fans lag Litscher bereits in der ersten Runde in Front. Nur Weltcup-Gesamtsieger Gerhard Kerschbaumer aus Italien war noch in der Lage zu folgen.











Henk Jaap Moorlag aus den Niederlanden lag auf Rang 3, während man Matthias Stirnemann die Anstrengungen, die nötig waren, um den steilen Anstieg zu bewältigen, schon zu dieser frühen Phase des Rennens deutlich ansehen konnte.
















Markus Bauer lag zu diesem Zeitpunkt des Rennens noch auf dem sehr guten neunten Rang, während der deutsche U23 Meister Markus Schulte-Lünzum seiner Startnummer gerecht wurde auf dem 13. Platz verweilte.











Dmytro Titarenko aus der Ukraine






Runde 2 und es zeichnete sich ein ähnlicher Rennverlauf ab wie einen Tag zuvor bei den U23 Damen. Der Topfavorit auf den Titel nun schon deutlich in Front vor Kerschbaumer und Moorlag. Marek Konwa aus Polen (5) vor Matthias Stirnemann und dessen Landsmann Reto Indergand (37).































Die beiden Deutschen weiterhin in den Top Ten - Schulte-Lünzum allerdings auf dem Vormarsch und nun auf Platz 8.






Timofei Ivanow (RUS) und Fabien Canal sehnen sich danach, dass dieser Schweineanstieg endlich ein Ende hat.











Zur Halbzeit des Rennens hatte Litscher seinen Vorsprung bereits auf fast 1 ½ Minuten ausgebaut. Auf den Medaillenrängen weiter Gerhard Kerschbaumer und Henk Jaap Moorlag.











Marek Konwa hatte sich an Matthias Stirnemann vorbei auf den vierten Rang verbessert.











Markus Schulte-Lünzum hing auf dem achten Rang fest; Luca Braidot (49) aus Italien wurde Siebzehnter, Michiel van der Hejden (17) aus den Niederlanden finishte als Elfter knapp außerhalb der Top Ten und Markus Bauer war auf den 18. Platz zurückgefallen.





















Fabien Canal (fast) auf Abwegen.






Ab der zweiten Rennhälfte - also Runde 4 - gab es in den Top 6 nur noch zwei Veränderungen: Kerschbaumer fiel aus den Medaillenrängen heraus auf Platz 6 und der Pole Konwa befand sich nun auf dem Silberrang. 

Hier also die ersten Sechs:

1. Thomas Litscher






2. Marek Konwa






3. Henk Jaap Moorlag






4. Matthias Stirnemann






5. Reto Indergand






6. Gerhard Kerschbaumer






Thomas Litscher am Ziel seiner Träume: U23 Weltmeister!
















Gold, Silber und Bronze für Thomas Litscher (SUI), Marek Konwa (POL) und Henk Jaap Moorlag (NED).
















Wird fortgesetzt mit dem Rennen der Elite Damen.


----------



## onkeldueres (10. September 2011)

26"+Fully gleich Weltmeister!!


----------



## Midgetman (11. September 2011)

Hartes Training + Talent = Weltmeister.


----------



## onkeldueres (11. September 2011)

Das natürlich in erster Linie. Bezog sich mehr darauf das es auch ohne 29er geht. Halten ja manche schon nicht mehr für möglich.


----------



## bene94 (11. September 2011)

Dann sieh dir mal die 3-fach Kurbel, den Systemlrs, die Spacer und den pos. Vorbau an. Der hat eindeutig beschummelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (11. September 2011)

Jo,muss wohl so sein


----------



## Ninaskateson (11. September 2011)

CC-Liebe + überbordendes Engagement = Profibilder


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. September 2011)

Ninaskateson schrieb:


> CC-Liebe + überbordendes Engagement = Profibilder



Danke!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. September 2011)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht. Ich wollte wirklich nicht. Die WM in Champéry sollte doch mein abschließender Jahreshöhepunkt sein. Nur für euch, wirklich ausschließlich für euch habe ich dann doch noch den Trip auf die Ostalb gemacht. Mal kurz in die WM-Berichterstattung eingeschoben die (Elite)Sieger von heute beim Bundesligarennen in Heubach. Später mehr dazu!


----------



## LVM (14. September 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht. Ich wollte wirklich nicht.
> Nur für euch, wirklich ausschließlich für euch



das ehrt dich sehr!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. September 2011)

Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2011 ChampÃ©ry/Schweiz
Cross Country Rennen der Elite Damen

In Abwesenheit von Weltcup-Gesamtsiegerin Julie Bresset konnten sich die folgenden Damen berechtigte Hoffnungen machen, am Ende des Rennens doch den fÃ¼r die junge FranzÃ¶sin vermeintlich im Vorhinein bereits reservierten Podiumsplatz zu belegen.

Zu diesen Damen (von oben nach unten) zÃ¤hlten Emily Batty, Heather Irmiger, natÃ¼rlich Irina Kalentieva (die in den letzten 5 Jahren immer eine Medaille bei Weltmeisterschaften gewinnen konnte), Eva Lechner aus Italien, eventuell auch Blaza Klemencic (SLO) und auch Lisi Osl, der die steilen Anstiege der WM-Strecke eigentlich liegen sollten. Immer fÃ¼r eine vordere Platzierung gut selbstredend auch Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont aus Kanada und Marathon-Weltmeisterin Annika Langvad aus DÃ¤nemark, die allerdings mit angebrochenen Rippen an den Start gehen musste (oder besser gesagt wollte). Auch die amtierende Europameisterin Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa rechnete sich nach ihrem bemerkenswerten Comeback in der zweiten SaisonhÃ¤lfte einen Platz auf dem Podium aus.


































































Sie alle mussten jedoch erst einmal an den beiden absoluten Topfavoritinnen auf den Titel vorbei: der Weltcup-Gesamtzweiten Catherine Pendrel und Titelverteidigerin Maja Wloszczowska aus Polen.
















Gleich nach dem Start, den Tanja Zakelj aus Slowenien fÃ¼r sich entscheiden konnte, waren die Top-Favoritinnen und MedaillenanwÃ¤rterinnen vorne zu finden.


























Wie es sich fÃ¼r eine Titelverteidigerin gehÃ¶rt fÃ¼hrte Maja Wloszczowska das Feld aus der Start-Loop in die erste von 6 regulÃ¤ren Rennrunden. Dahinter gleich Pendrel (2), Dahle (5), Lechner (6), Klemencic (8), PrÃ©mont (9), Batty (12) und Kalentieva (3).









































Auch in Runde 1 war die Startnummer 1 noch in Front. Was Maja zu diesem Zeitpunkt allerdings noch nicht wissen konnte: sie sollte zum letzten Mal fÃ¼r den heutigen Tag FÃ¼hrungsluft schnuppern dÃ¼rfen. Dicht hinter ihr nach wie vor Pendrel. Dahle-Flesjaa hatte Lechner und Kalentieva passieren lassen mÃ¼ssen. Emily Batty lag auf einem hervorragenden 6. Rang vor Sabine Spitz, die sich nach der EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde noch auÃerhalb der Top Ten befand. Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne und Blaza komplettierten die ersten Zehn. WÃ¤hrend man Nathalie Schnitter (11), die ein Jahr zuvor den Worldcup in ChampÃ©ry gewinnen konnte, weit vorne erwarten durfte, war das zu Beginn des Rennens auf Platz 13 auftauchende Gesicht von Vera Andreeva (45, unterwegs auf dem âaltenâ Bike von Irina Kalentieva) eine Ãberraschung. Lea Davidson (27), Lisi Osl (4) und Katerina Nash (24) kÃ¤mpften derweil eher mit der Strecke, als mit ihren Gegnerinnen.


































































In Runde 2 hatte Catherine Pendel (Bild ist nichts geworden) die FÃ¼hrung inne. Die Titelverteidigerin lag nun auf dem Silberrang - kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter ereilte sie ein Reifendefekt und sie fiel aus den MedaillenrÃ¤ngen heraus. Eva Lechner und Irina Kalentieva erbten kurzzeitig die RÃ¤nge 2 und 3. UnverÃ¤ndert auf 5, 6 und 7 Gunn-Rita, Emily und Sabine. Auf dem Vormarsch Nathalie Schneitter, wohingegen Marie HÃ©lÃ©ne gut sichtbar Bodenkontakt zu verzeichnen hatte und zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine einstellige Platzierung mehr inne hatte. Lisi Osl war sogar aus den Top 20 herausgerutscht.














































WÃ¤hrend Giorgia Gould sich am Ende mit Rang 20 zufrieden geben musste, startete Landsfrau Heather Irmiger, die zum Zeitpunkt, als dieses Bild entstand eben auf jenem 20. Rang positioniert war, eine imposante Aufholjagd, die knapp auÃerhalb der Top Ten (11.) enden sollte.











Hut ab vor Esther SÃ¼ss aus der Schweiz. Als ich dieses Foto schoss japste die routinierte Schweizerin dermaÃen nach Luft und stÃ¶hnte hÃ¶rbar vor Anstrengung, dass ich nicht geglaubt hÃ¤tte, sie wÃ¼rde das Rennen zu Ende fahren kÃ¶nnen. Sie kÃ¤mpfte bis zum SchluÃ und wurde 34.






Weitere Frauen in Schwierigkeiten: Elisabeth Brandau (GER), Judy Freeman (USA) und Annika Langvad (DEN), die zwar auf die ZÃ¤hne biss, mit 2 Runden RÃ¼ckstand jedoch ganz schÃ¶n Lehrgeld zahlen musste.
















Zur Halbzeit des Rennens fÃ¼hrte Pendrel bereits mit einem beruhigenden Vorsprung. Eva Lechner war hier zwar noch auf dem 2. Platz, wurde jedoch noch vor Ende der Runde von der Weltmeisterin Ã¼berholt. Irinchen war wieder auf Rang 4 zurÃ¼ckgefallen - Reifenschaden; es sollte nicht der einzige bleiben. Derweil schien Gunn-Rita den 5. Platz abonniert zu haben, doch sie spÃ¼rte bereits den heiÃen Atem von Nathalie Schneitter, der der heimische Kurs offenbar FlÃ¼gel verlieh, die es ihr mÃ¶glich machten, an Emily Batty vorbeizuziehen. PrÃ©mont nun wieder einstellig, Heather auf dem Vormarsch und Katerina Nash ebenfalls. Stagnation hingegen weiterhin bei Lisi Osl, Sabine Spitz war sogar auf Platz 21 zurÃ¼ckgereicht worden.





























































Dies ist der Streckenabschnitt, der mich am meisten beeindruckt hat. Es handelt sich um den Einstieg in den Downhill gleich nach dem Steilanstieg. Stellt euch vor, ihr hangelt euch mit den letzten Reserven eine nicht enden wollende steile Rampe nach oben, deren Steigungsprozente zum Ende hin immer mehr zunehmen. Ihr sehnt euch nun - nach Luft ringend - nach einer Erholungsphase. Stattdessen erwartet euch eine wurzelgespickte und mit Wackersteinen durchsetzte Abfahrt, die keine Sonne sieht und deren Beschaffenheit daher nass und glitschig und entsprechend tÃ¼ckisch ist. Traumhafte Bedingungen! Die GesichtsausdrÃ¼cke von Amanda Sin (38), Rie Katayama (21), Judy Freeman (66) und Anja Gradl (35) zeigen eindrÃ¼cklich, was ich meine.





















Aber auch die AnwÃ¤rterinnen auf die Medaillen und vorderen Platzierungen hatten mit den TÃ¼cken der Strecke zu kÃ¤mpfen. Reihenfolge Ã¼brigens unverÃ¤ndert, mit Ausnahme der NeuseelÃ¤nderin Rosara Joseph (25), die sich auf Rang 8 vorgearbeitet und die ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt vernachlÃ¤ssigt hatte.



















































WÃ¤hrend Katerina Nash dankenswerter Weise ihr Bike noch knapp vor mir zum Stillstand bringen konnte, legte sich Sabine Spitz Sekundenbruchteile nach dieser Aufnahme gleich neben mir auf die Nase. FÃ¼r den Rest des Tages hatte ich den frischen SchweiÃ einer Olympiasiegerin am rechten Arm.











In der vorletzten Runde habe ich die Kamera ausgelassen - wenigstens eine Runde wollte ich genieÃen. Wie immer musste die letzte Runde dazu genutzt werden, schnellstmÃ¶glich zurÃ¼ck in den Zielbereich zu gelangen, um einen der begehrten FotografenplÃ¤tze zu ergattern.

Am Ziel ihrer TrÃ¤ume: die verdiente und Ã¼beraus sympathische Catherine Pendrel aus Kanada. WÃ¤hrend Maja Wloszczowska sich aufrichtig sowohl fÃ¼r die neue TiteltrÃ¤gerin, als auch Ã¼ber ihre Silbermedaille freute, machte Irina Kalentieva keinen Hehl aus ihrer tiefen EnttÃ¤uschung Ã¼ber die verpasste Medaille. Durch einen weiteren Reifenschaden in der letzten Runde hatte sie keine Chance mehr, Eva Lechner das Edelmetall fÃ¼r den dritten Platz noch zu entreiÃen.


























Bronze fÃ¼r Eva Lechner






Silber fÃ¼r Maja Wloszczowska






Gold, der Weltmeistertitel und das Regenbogentrikot fÃ¼r eine sichtlich gerÃ¼hrte Catherine Pendrel
















AnschlieÃend das Ã¼bliche Medaillenbeissen und -kÃ¼ssen fÃ¼r die Fotografen, erste GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche aus der Heimat und die abschlieÃende Pressekonferenz.


























Wird fortgesetzt mit dem Rennen der Elite Herren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2011)

Wie immer  !! Danke


----------



## Redrocky (18. September 2011)

Tausend Dank für die Bilder! Die Seite ist jetzt echt lang.

Welche Rahmengröße hat den das Bike der Maja? 
Die 29er Scales fangen eigendlich erst bei M an.
Und die Emily bremst mit dem Mittelfinger.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. September 2011)

Super tolle Bilder

Kann es angehen, dass die Vera Andreeva (Nr 45) das alte Bike von der Kalentieva fährt? Das ist doch ein Topeak Ergon Rotwild Rahmen mit dem altem Equipment...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. September 2011)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Super tolle Bilder
> 
> Kann es angehen, dass die Vera Andreeva (Nr 45) das alte Bike von der Kalentieva fährt? Das ist doch ein Topeak Ergon Rotwild Rahmen mit dem altem Equipment...



Warum nicht? Ist doch nett von Irinchen, wenn sie ihre Landsfrauen mit Equipment (siehe auch Helm) und technischer Unterstützung fördert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. September 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ist doch nett von Irinchen, wenn sie ihre Landsfrauen mit Equipment (siehe auch Helm) und technischer Unterstützung fördert.



Natürlich ist das nett von ihr. Ich habe mich nur gewundert und gedacht, dass es da Probleme mit Canyon/Rotwild geben würde.... 
Aber so ist es doch super und erfolgreich war sie ja auch.

Gruß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2011)

Redrocky schrieb:


> Tausend Dank für die Bilder! Die Seite ist jetzt echt lang.
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße hat den das Bike der Maja?
> Die 29er Scales fangen eigendlich erst bei M an.
> *Und die Emily bremst mit dem Mittelfinger*.



Habe ich auch gesehen. Ich mache das auch! Warum - keine Ahnung!?

Aber sie fährt auch ohne Handschuhe und mit Ringen. Nett anzusehen, das Mädel!!


----------



## Domme02 (18. September 2011)

vielen dank!!!!


----------



## meg-71 (18. September 2011)

Wie immer tolle Bilder Pete, danke dafür.
PS Kann es sein das ich da auf ein Paar Bildern Nina Wrobel (Göhl) gesehn habe?
LG Michael


----------



## -JONAS- (18. September 2011)

tolle Bilder !!

Sehe ich das richtig, die Fahrerin mit der Start-Nr. 27 fährt eine Sram XX WC Bremse fürs HR und eine Shimano Brems- /Schalteinheit fürs Vorderrad(/Umwerfer) ??


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (19. September 2011)

ich habe das auch so gesehen. Das macht zwar eigentlich keinen sinn aber gut.


----------



## kettenteufel (19. September 2011)

klasse bilder



-JONAS- schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, die Fahrerin mit der Start-Nr. 27 fährt eine Sram XX WC Bremse fürs HR und eine Shimano Brems- /Schalteinheit fürs Vorderrad(/Umwerfer) ??



Vielleicht war die Bremse kurz vor dem Rennen kaputt und es gab gerade kein anderen ersatz


----------



## dre (19. September 2011)

Sicherlich nur Momentaufnahmen, aber auf den Fotos kommt es mir so vor, dass die Damen die Federwege der Gabeln deutlich mehr ausnutzen als die Herren. Einige Gabeln bei den Damen scheinen mir voll am Anschlag zu sein, was ich bei den Herren noch nicht gesehen habe. Oder?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. September 2011)

meg-71 schrieb:


> Wie immer tolle Bilder Pete, danke dafür.
> PS Kann es sein das ich da auf ein Paar Bildern Nina Wrobel (Göhl) gesehn habe?
> LG Michael



Korrekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (19. September 2011)

dre schrieb:


> Sicherlich nur Momentaufnahmen, aber auf den Fotos kommt es mir so vor, dass die Damen die Federwege der Gabeln deutlich mehr ausnutzen als die Herren. Einige Gabeln bei den Damen scheinen mir voll am Anschlag zu sein, was ich bei den Herren noch nicht gesehen habe. Oder?


 
Vielleicht liegst daran, dass Frauen gerne mal mit ihrem Gewicht lügen und der Mechaniker die Gabel dann zu weich einstellt.


----------



## meg-71 (19. September 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Korrekt!



Dankee


----------



## gili89 (21. September 2011)

bene94 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegst daran, dass Frauen gerne mal mit ihrem Gewicht lügen und der Mechaniker die Gabel dann zu weich einstellt.



sicher, es geht ja nur um den Weltmeistertitel. 
Da fährt man doch gerne mal mit ner zu weichen Gabel spazieren


----------



## Deleted 153402 (23. September 2011)

Wieder einmal gigantische Bilder - vielen Dank!
Man kann die Atmosphäre förmlich greifen bei den aktionsgeladenen Aufnahmen.

Dennoch - ich frage mich, ob die Streckenbeschaffenheit nicht die Grenzen des Verantwortbaren überschritten hat, wenn selbst die Spitzenkönnerinnen kaum ohne blutige Knie (s.u.) über den Parcours kommen. Für meinen Geschmack haben heftige Sprünge auf nassem Felsuntergrund und Steilrampen im CC nichts verloren und tragen auch nicht zur Spannung, allenfalls zur billigen Sensationslust bei, bedeuten für Athleten hingegen ggf. schwerwiegende Verletzungen. Die UCI sollte die Grenzen dessen, was CC ist, klar definieren und deutlicher von Downhill, Freeride o.ä. Unsinn abgrenzen.


----------



## Midgetman (23. September 2011)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Downhill, Freeride o.ä. Unsinn



Prinzipiell hast Du sicher recht und die Streckenbeschaffenheit darf keine unnötige Gefahr für die FahrerInnen darstellen. Die Äußerung bezüglich DH ist aber ziemlich engstirnig. DH ist genau so ein anspruchsvoller Sport wie XC, nur halt anders. Hinter dem Red Bull und Schlabberhosen Image steckt viel harte Arbeit.

edit: natürlich hinter der fahrerischen Leistung, nicht hinter dem Image (gut, hinter dem vielleicht auch...)


----------



## Renn Maus (24. September 2011)

Bezeichnend dafür fand ich dieses Jahr auch wieder die Strecke in Canada. Die Felsenabfahrt war im Anbremspunkt oben so glatt, das auch die TOP-Stars dort reihenweise gestürzt sind.
Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ein Strecke, die sowohl Mensch, als auch Maschiene an die Grenzen bringt ist prinzipiell schon ok.
Wenn aber Wegbeschaffenheit und direktes Umfeld dann an einer solchen Stelle unnötig schnell zu schweren Verletzungen führen können (Spitze Felsen, Abhänge bei High-Speed Passagen, oder ähnliches) dann sehe ich das Risiko für die Sportler auch nicht mehr als gerechtfertigt an.
Als Profisportler sind die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer genötigt über ihre eigene Grenze zu gehen, um Sponsoren nicht zu enttäuschen. Denn für den Chickenway, wenn er denn vorhanden ist, sind die Abstände im Spitzensport einfach zu klein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dark-berlin (24. September 2011)

... und einen andere Tatsache sollte man auch nicht vergessen: Hinter bzw. unter der Schlabberklamotten steckt ein Haufen Protektoren, da bei den anderen Disziplinen mit Stürzen gerechnet wird. So weit ich weiss sind diese auch vorgeschrieben. Schon mal nen DHler mit nem Halbschadenhelm gesehen? 
Nicht des so trotz, fand ich den Sprung in dem [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfQ8cXDHtO8&feature=related"]VM Champery XCO Women Elite Hell Zone - Chicken Run      - YouTube[/nomedia] jetzt nicht so schlimm. Wenn sich der CC Sport mehr in diese Richtung entwickeln sollte, dann muss so was auch mehr trainiert werden. 
Wenn jetzt aber wieder einer meint, in diese Richtung darf es sich nicht entwickeln, dann sei ihm/ihr aber gesagt, dass es genau solche Stellen sind die bei den Zuschauern besonders beliebt sind. Und auch wenn es fast keiner zu gibt, an solchen stellen die Leute weil sie WAS sehen wollen! Und das beinhaltet auch Gefahr und Stürze. 
Und die Sponsoren wurden ja schon angesprochen... Viele Zuschauer, gutes Bildmaterial sind nun mal die Grundlage für einen Sponsor sich bei einem Sport zu engagieren, besonders wenn der Sponsor nicht aus dem Bikebereich stammt.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2011)

um solche stellen wie in deinem video geht es doch garn nicht.
der sprung ist do noch harmlos, im gegensatz zu einigen extremen passagen über glatten, nassen stein.


----------



## hefra (24. September 2011)

Hast du mal ein Beispiel? 

Grade ein paar Steine machen doch eine MTB Rennen zu einem MTB Rennen, da sieht man wer fahren kann und wer nicht.

Die künstlich angelegten Sprünge halte ich dagegen für überflüssig. Die sind nur für die Sensationsgier, drüber kommt da jeder.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. September 2011)

Kurze Info: Ihr seht es mir sicherlich nach, dass ich das aktuelle Kaiserwetter lieber zum Biken nutze, als die zu dieser Jahreszeit kostbare Zeit für das Hochladen von Bildern zu verwenden. Im Laufe der Woche geht´s hier aber wieder weiter!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. September 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Beispiel?
> 
> Grade ein paar Steine machen doch eine MTB Rennen zu einem MTB Rennen, da sieht man wer fahren kann und wer nicht.
> 
> Die künstlich angelegten Sprünge halte ich dagegen für überflüssig. Die sind nur für die Sensationsgier, drüber kommt da jeder.



Ein paar Steine ist gut. Den Beatrice Rock Garden auf der Strecke in Mont St. Anne sollte jeder XC-Fan mal persönlich in Augenschein nehmen. Kommt in Aufnahmen auf Freecaster oder Videos nicht annähernd der Realität nahe.


----------



## dre (25. September 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Kurze Info: Ihr seht es mir sicherlich nach, dass ich das aktuelle Kaiserwetter lieber zum Biken nutze, als die zu dieser Jahreszeit kostbare Zeit für das Hochladen von Bildern zu verwenden. Im Laufe der Woche geht´s hier aber wieder weiter!



Skandal.

Aber trotzdem viel Spaß.....


----------



## Deleted 153402 (26. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich will diesen Fred nicht weiter durch eine Nebendiskussion missbrauchen, aber da sich petejupp selbst zu Wort gemeldet hat, möchte ich noch kurz auf die von mir initiierte Debatte antworten:
Ich wollte die Fraktion der Downhiller/Enduronisten nicht in ihren Leistungen geringschätzen, das wäre ein Missverständnis; aber die Differenz zum CC liegt auch in der bewussten Ansteuerung bzw. der Vermeidung von Risiken. Eine zentrale Frage müsste z.B. lauten:
1) Ist CC-Sport primär Ausdauersport mit technischem Anspruch in einzelnen Passagen, oder die Präsentation von technischen Fertigkeiten mit einer Beigabe von Ausdauerleistung?
2) Im Straßenradsport, wo es um sehr viel mehr Geld geht, wird (mit mäßigem Erfolg, zugegebenermaßen) seit längerem über unnötige Risiken bei der Streckenführung diskutiert, warum nicht im CC-Sport? Weshalb Sprünge im Bereich von Felsabschnitten, weshalb alberne künstlich geschaffene Felsgärten wie z.B. in London? Letztlich sind es die Fahrer, die ein Rennen schwer, schnell und damit spannend machen!
3) Wenn ich von billiger Sensationsgier gesprochen habe, dann meine ich genau das, was dark-berlin schrieb und offenbar befürwortet oder wenigstens toleriert:



dark-berlin schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt aber wieder einer meint, in diese Richtung darf es sich nicht entwickeln, dann sei ihm/ihr aber gesagt, dass es genau solche Stellen sind die bei den Zuschauern besonders beliebt sind. Und auch wenn es fast keiner zu gibt, an solchen stellen die Leute weil sie WAS sehen wollen! Und das beinhaltet auch Gefahr und Stürze.
> Und die Sponsoren wurden ja schon angesprochen... Viele Zuschauer, gutes Bildmaterial sind nun mal die Grundlage für einen Sponsor sich bei einem Sport zu engagieren, besonders wenn der Sponsor nicht aus dem Bikebereich stammt.



Das Verhalten von Sponsoren bzw. Medienvertretern der halbseidenen Branche ist symptomatisch und allenfalls geeignet, um den Sport auf Dauer kaputt zu machen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Banken oder Versicherungen als Sponsoren lange mitmachen werden, wenn ihre TopfahrerInnen die Hälfte der Saison mit Verletzungen ausfallen. Es braucht dringend zuverlässige und hinreichend potente Sponsoren, um echten Profisport zu etablieren, um NachwuchsfahrerInnen zu motivieren, um Stars langfristig aufzubauen, zu binden und einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit bekannt werden zu lassen. Diese Art von Professionalität benötigt der Sport jetzt dringend, wenn nicht nur alle 4 Jahre zu Olympia etwas im TV zu sehen sein soll.
Von meiner Seite genug zu dem Thema, evtl. mache ich einen neuen Fred dazu auf - diese Seite aber gehört den tollen Bildern und Kommentaren von petejupp!


----------



## dark-berlin (26. September 2011)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Da ich hier so direkt angesprochen und zitiert wurde möchte ich mal schnell dazu äussern....
> Ich befürworte oder toleriere in keinster Art und Weise, wenn Strecken so gestaltet werden, das damit ein Sturz billigend in Kauf genommen wird. Besonders da im CC nur Helm und Handschuhe getragen werden (müssen). Wenn es aber um solche Sprünge wie in dem Video geht, find ich die Entwicklung durchaus positiv. Wenn ich von vielen Zuschauer und guten Bildmaterial spreche, dann sind es genau solche Stellen/Szenen, die es zumindest mal in einen die eine Zusammenfassung einer großen Sportsendung schaffen. (damit meine ich explizit nicht die 100 Sekunden Kuriositäten-Kabinett-Schnipsel)
> Für attraktive Fernsehbilder braucht es nun mal auch Publikum im Bild, da kann die sportliche Leistung noch so groß sein. Wie soll eine Veranstaltung interessant wirken, wenn sie (scheinbar) ohne Zuschauer stattfindet. Dafür ist die Konkurrenz unter allen Sportarten viel zu groß.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. September 2011)

Hier http://www.rockyroadsnetwork.com/de/ findet ihr übrigens alle wichtigen Informationen zum Finale der Mountainbike-Bundesliga, welches am vergangenen Sonntag in Bad Salzdetfurth stattgefunden hat (ich war leider nicht vor Ort).


----------



## Corporation (26. September 2011)

Der Weltcup in Tschechien war meiner Ansicht nach ein Musterbeispiel. Es hat von Anfang bis Ende Spass gemacht zuzuschauen, es war technisch anspruchsvoll und weitestgehend natürlich oder zumindest Naturnah angelegt. (Und wohl auch im Tschechischen Fernsehen zu verfolgen!)Zudem waren Zuschauermassen vorhanden und die Übertragung war verdammt gut! Ich denke aber auch das die Sportler mehr Medienarbeit leisten müssen um Medienpräsenz ohne sinnlose Risikoaktionen zu erlangen. Sabine Spitz beispielsweise ist sehr präsent und das in dem doch eher weniger beachteten Frauensport. Welcher Mann ist ähnlich bekannt?
Wollte nur mal  meine Meinung kundtun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Oktober 2011)

Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2011 Champéry/Schweiz
Cross Country Rennen der Elite Herren

So, nun geht´s hier endlich weiter mit dem Rennen der Herren Elite. Beginnen wir doch mal zunächst mit den Fahrern, die durchaus Außenseiterchancen zumindest auf Edelmetall hatten.

Dazu zählten aus deutscher Sicht zweifellos Moritz Milatz und Manuel Fumic.







Marco Aurelio Fontana hatte einen starken Saisonbeginn. Würde der extrovertierte Italiener in der Lager sein, dieses Können zum Jahreshöhepunkt nochmals abrufen zu können?






Als Sieger des Weltcuprennens in Champéry im Jahr zuvor einer der Topanwärter auf das Podium: Florian Vogel. 






Genauso wie Burry Stander aus Südafrika, der bei den letzten Weltmeisterschaften in Kanada die Bronzemedaille gewinnen konnte.






Kommen wir zu den Topfavoriten auf die Goldmedaille. Da wäre zuerst der amtierende Weltmeister Jose Antonio Hermida zu nennen, der im vergangenen Jahr bewiesen hatte, wie gut er sich auf das wichtigste Rennen des Jahres vorzubereiten in der Lage war.











Julien Absalon sehnte sich danach, sich endlich wieder das Regenbogentrikot überstreifen zu dürfen und verzichtete als Vorbereitung auf die WM auf die Weltcups in Übersee.






Nino Schurter -Weltmeister von 2009 - hatte die Absicht, seinen Husarenritt aus Australien zu wiederholen und seine Saison mit dem Weltmeistertitel in der Heimat zu krönen.






5 Weltcupsiege 2011, Weltcup-Gesamtsieger 2011, Cross Country Europameister 2011 - an Jaroslav Kulhavy würde bei der Titelvergabe kein Weg vorbeiführen.











Die Hauptdarsteller des WM-Rennens sorgten mit einem Blitzstart dafür, dass sie auch wirklich ein Wörtchen bei der Frage Wer wird Weltmeister? mitreden konnten.  





















Unter dem Jubel der Schweizer Fans kehrte Nino Schurter in Führung liegend aus der Einführungsrunde zurück. Jaroslav Kulhavy ließ seinen ärgsten Widersacher der Saison 2011 jedoch nicht aus den Augen und befand sich als Zweiter im Sandwich zwischen Schurter und Vogel. Julien Absalon hielt Anschluß vor Jose Hermida (nicht im Bild). Mit Martin Gujan (19) befand sich ein weiterer Eidgenosse auf Rang 7, Maxime Marotte (7) folgte ihm - beide sollten im weiteren Verlauf des Rennens jedoch weit zurückfallen. Manuel Fumic beendete die Start Loop auf Platz 9 vor Lukas Flückiger (9). Rudy van Houts (21) und Christoph Sauser erwischten einen schlechten Start und trieben einen großen Teil des Feldes vor sich her. Und die anderen Deutschen? Moritz Milatz startete die erste reguläre volle Runde als 37., Wolfram Kurschat gar nur als 76.





























































Völkerwanderung: in Scharen strömten die Fans von dem steilen Anstieg zurück in den Wald. Nachdem die Protagonisten sich den Berg hinaufgekämpft hatten, wurden sie einige Momente später von den Spalier stehenden Zuschauern wieder im Downhill empfangen. Eine Runde später hatte sich auf den ersten vier Positionen nichts verändert - trotz eines Sturzes von Julien Absalon. Manuel Fumic hatte sich auf den siebten Rang vorgearbeitet, auch Mathias Flückiger (14) befand sich scheinbar auf dem Vormarsch. Marco Aurelio Fontana und Rudy van Houts hielten sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf 12 und 15 auf. Zwei Schweizer - Zwei Gegensätze: Martin Gujan auf dem Rück-, Christoph Sauser auf dem Vormarsch. Auf dem befand sich auch der US-Amerikaner Todd Wells (17). Der lag nach der Startrunde noch auf Rang 40 und beendete das Rennen auf Platz 7! Und die anderen Deutschen? Moritz Milatz nun auf  31., Wolfram Kurschat nun 68.


































































Einen Umlauf später habe ich mich an meine Lieblingsstelle begeben - zum Einstieg in den Wurzeldownhill nach dem steilen Anstieg. Da die Reihung nahezu unverändert blieb lassen wir mal Bilder sprechen, die zeigen, dass auch die Herren der Schöpfung ihre Probleme mit dem sehr hohen technischen Anspruch der Strecke hatten.






















































































Wir befinden uns in Runde 4. Das Führungsquintett bestehend aus Schurter, Kulhavy, Hermida, Absalon und Vogel stürmte im Wiegetritt den Steilanstieg hinauf. Unfassbar, mit welchem Tempo die Spitzenathleten diese Rampe bewältigten. Maxime Marotte und Burry Stander, dem später der Lenker brach, konnten nicht mehr folgen. Auch nicht Manuel Fumic, der nach einem Sturz den Anschluss an die Führenden nicht mehr herstellen konnte. Das Schweizer Trio Lukas Flückiger, Christoph Sauser und Mathias Flückiger auf den Rängen 9 bis 11.


































































Im letzten Renndrittel öffnete der Himmel seine Schleusen und es begann fürchterlich zu regnen. Sommerlich gekleidet traf ich den Entschluss, mein Kameraequipment so gut es ging zu schützen und nur noch sporadisch Bilder zu machen. Aus der fünften Runde sind diese Fotos von der Feed- und Technicalzone. Schurter führte weiterhin vor Kulhavy, Hermida und Absalon. 
















Wie geschrieben: es schüttete wie aus Eimern. Daher aus der vorletzten Runde wieder nur Bilder von den Top 6. Diese Runde brachte die Entscheidung im Hinblick auf die Medaillenvergabe. Noch führte Schurter, dem jedoch wenig später ein kleiner Fehler unterlief. Kulhavy nutzte diesen und verschaffte sich gleich durch einen beherzten Antritt die entscheidenden Meter Vorsprung. Unterdessen riskierte Hermida in einer Wurzelpassage zu viel, erlitt dadurch einen Reifenschaden und musste Absalon den Vortritt und damit den dritten Platz überlassen. Florian Vogel hatte noch den fünften Platz inne, den er in der letzten Runde jedoch noch an Lukas Flückiger abtreten musste.


























Die Triumphfahrt des Jaroslav Kulhavy! Der Tscheche krönte seine überragende Saison mit dem Weltmeistertitel. In Fachkreisen war man sich einig: wer auf der immens schwierigen Strecke in Champéry gewinnen würde, ist der perfekte Mountainbiker und damit verdienter Weltmeister. Interessant zu sehen, welch kleine Rahmengröße der knapp 1,90 m große Kulhavy bei seinem Sieg bewegte. 





















Bevor Nino Schurter und Julien Absalon als Silber- und Bronzemedaillengewinner ins Ziel kamen, hatten die Fotografen noch ausreichend Gelegenheit zu prüfen, ob die Bilder von Kulhavy´s Zieleinlauf auch wirklich etwas geworden waren (liegend übrigens Hoshi Yoshida).
















Die Siegerehrung. Die Unterlegenen Schurter und Absalon freuten sich aufrichtig über Silber und Bronze. Der Grund dafür war ganz einfach. Sie anerkannten und akzeptierten, dass Kulhavy an diesem Tag einfach nicht zu schlagen gewesen war. 




































Die Cross Country Weltmeister 2011 Kategorie Damen und Herren Elite - Catherine Pendrel und Jaroslav Kulhavy






Die abschließende Pressekonferenz. Der neue Weltmeister, eingerahmt von Nino Schurter und Julien Absalon.


----------



## unocz (2. Oktober 2011)

wie immer, sehr geile bilder !


----------



## Renn Maus (3. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die tollen Bilder, die du uns trotz Jobwechsel noch präsentieren kannst!
Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Oktober 2011)

Wunderschöne Eindrücke  


Vielen, vielen Dank, petejupp!


Dass es in der Schwietz immer schütten muss :/


Yeah, der große Kulhavy gewinnt 

Der Rahmen scheint wirklich klein gewesen zu sein.
Die Stütze ist ja in etwa so weit draußen, wie das Sitzrohr lang ist.
Dass es klein aussieht, wird aber auch durch die Rahmenform an sich begünstigt/verstärkt...


----------



## client (4. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Bassi.s (4. Oktober 2011)

Danke Petejupp für deine klasse Arbeit!


----------



## jaja (4. Oktober 2011)

Das Ding hat Größe L, ganz normal für einen Fahrer um 1,85m.


----------



## Gary Jr. (4. Oktober 2011)

super bilder, besten dank! hast du noch ein foto von jhk auf seinem superfly (auch wenn einige 29er hässliche finden )!


----------



## Domme02 (4. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie einseitig dich immer loben zu müssen 

aber ist eben echt geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (5. Oktober 2011)

Deine Berichterstattung ist super.Die Bildqualität hervorragend.TOP!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Oktober 2011)

Am vergangenen Wochenende war das Roc D´Azur Mountainbike-Festival. Hier findet ihr die Ergebnisse und Rennberichte:

http://www.rockyroadsnetwork.com/de/2011/10/09/roc-dazur-sprint-sieg-fur-moritz-milatz/

Damit ist klar: die Rennsaison 2011 ist so gut wie vorüber.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (10. Oktober 2011)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Der Weltcup in Tschechien war meiner Ansicht nach ein Musterbeispiel. Es hat von Anfang bis Ende Spass gemacht zuzuschauen, es war technisch anspruchsvoll und weitestgehend natürlich oder zumindest Naturnah angelegt. (Und wohl auch im Tschechischen Fernsehen zu verfolgen!)Zudem waren Zuschauermassen vorhanden und die Übertragung war verdammt gut! Ich denke aber auch das die Sportler mehr Medienarbeit leisten müssen um Medienpräsenz ohne sinnlose Risikoaktionen zu erlangen. Sabine Spitz beispielsweise ist sehr präsent und das in dem doch eher weniger beachteten Frauensport. Welcher Mann ist ähnlich bekannt?
> Wollte nur mal  meine Meinung kundtun.



Dem kann ich mich vorbehaltlos anschließen! Tschechien und Polen sind in dieser Hinsicht uns deutlich voraus: Fahrer wie Kulhavy, Hurikova und Wloszczowska sind in ihrer Heimat Stars, machen Charities und sind medial präsent, was sich dann wieder auf die Jugendarbeit auswirkt. Und im TV sind sie auch regelmäßig - Kamertechnisch ist CC zwar eine Herasuforderung, aber wenn nicht nur auf Singletrails durch den finsteren Wald geheizt wird, durchaus machbar!


----------



## Midgetman (10. Oktober 2011)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Kamertechnisch ist CC zwar eine Herasuforderung



Auch keine größere als Langlauf.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe euch in der letzten Zeit ziemlich vernachlässigt. Ja, ich weiß. Schulde euch noch die Bildereignisse vom Bundesligarennen in Heubach. Da dieses Rennen nun schon seit einer Weile der Renngeschichte angehört und die Ergebnisse hinlänglich bekannt sein sollten, hier daher nur eine Dokumentation in Bildern - ohne Text - zum Genießen.

Cross Country Bundesliga - Elite Damen 
























































































































































































































































































































































































Wird fortgesetzt mit Bildern des Rennens der Elite Herren.


----------



## unocz (10. November 2011)

das war schon mal spitze !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (10. November 2011)

Du Kerl du.Du bekommst sie alle(vor die Kamera);-)


----------



## Ninaskateson (10. November 2011)

Lieber leidenschaftlicher Cross-Country-Racing-Fotograph!
So selbstlos der Öffentlichkeit preisgegebene Superschnappschüsse ...
ich hab das Betrachten sehr genossen. Wie kann Deine Fan-Gemeinde Dir´s je vergelten?


----------



## dre (10. November 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


>



Wirklich sehr, sehr nett die Dame . Aber was prummelt sie sich nur immer in die Nase?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (11. November 2011)

Watte mit ätherischem Öl, um die Nase frei zu machen/halten.


----------



## il_renano (27. November 2011)

Zur Überbrückung der öden Herbst- und Wintertage:

Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit das Hochzeitsdatum von Willow Koerber verraten habe hier nun das Video dazu:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31475557"]The Wedding of Willow Koerber & Myles Rockwell on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## unocz (27. November 2011)

nice!


----------



## dre (27. November 2011)

... schön spießig.


----------



## Nordpol (27. November 2011)

...Vermarktung ist alles...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. November 2011)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:


> Watte mit ätherischem Öl, um die Nase frei zu machen/halten.



Echt jetzt? Habe auch Probs mit der Nase. Hat das mal jemand getestet?

---------------

*Tolle Bilder, wie immer...!!!! *


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. November 2011)

Völlig unnötiges Video. Typisch Amerikaner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (28. November 2011)

wisst ihr welche krassen felgen/laufräder der hat ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2011)

ich tippe mal auf die mavic crossmax tubular laufraeder, an denen sie schon eine weile dran sind.


----------



## erkan1984 (28. November 2011)

werden wohl die ewigen Prototypen mit den Carbonspeichen sein.


----------



## Stromberg (28. November 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Habe auch Probs mit der Nase. Hat das mal jemand getestet?


Ist im Crosssport ziemlich haeufig und hilft zumindest subjektiv bei leicht verstopfter Nase sehr. In Verbindung mit Kaelte ist der "Durchzug" dann erst mal ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (2. Dezember 2011)

Au weia! 
Jetzt kommt's aber richtig dicke für uns männliche CC-Fans: Erst Willow, und nun noch unser geliebtes Küken:

http://www.emilybatty.com/www.emilybatty.com/Blog/Entries/2011/11/25_2011_Race_Season_re-cap.html

"This quickly brings us to Italy where I was surprisingly proposed to by my long time boyfriend and now fiancée, Adam.  It was an amaaaazing day and way up high in the beautiful little Italian village of Pejo.  A memorable moment of my life that I will never forget. Finally, I get to spend hours and hours looking at wedding dresses and planning a soon to be wedding."


----------



## müsing (8. Dezember 2011)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Au weia!
> Jetzt kommt's aber richtig dicke für uns männliche CC-Fans: Erst Willow, und nun noch unser geliebtes Küken:
> 
> http://www.emilybatty.com/www.emilybatty.com/Blog/Entries/2011/11/25_2011_Race_Season_re-cap.html
> ...



naja, ob das lange hält? er hatte damals auf twitter geschrieben:

"I finally secured my price"

kannst ja in ein paar jahren noch mal nachfragen


----------



## il_renano (8. Dezember 2011)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Au weia!
> Jetzt kommt's aber richtig dicke für uns männliche CC-Fans: Erst Willow, und nun noch unser geliebtes Küken:
> 
> http://www.emilybatty.com/www.emilybatty.com/Blog/Entries/2011/11/25_2011_Race_Season_re-cap.html
> ...



Bis Emy unter der Haube ist, werden noch fast zwei Jahre vergehen:

<snip>
Batty and Morka are engaged to be married, and have set a wedding date  that will not interfere with her Olympic preparations.  "We've been  talking forever about a wedding.  My parents built a beautiful stone  house on the north end of our property.  We've been talking about where  we'd stand and what the party would be like.  We'd like to get married  next September, but it would be stressful due to the Olympics, so we'll  do it in September of 2013."
</snip>

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/emily-batty-climbs-the-ranks


----------



## Athabaske (9. Dezember 2011)

...Du meinst man könnte da noch was bewegen?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Januar 2012)

Ein Neujahrsgruß vom Subaru Trek Team, den ich hiermit weiterleite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2012)

Danke, Dir auch alles Gute!

Weißt Du zufällig ob Willow Koerber Rockwell in diesem Jahr schon wieder fahren wird? 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Athabaske (9. Januar 2012)

voilá


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Januar 2012)

danke


----------



## Deleted 153402 (10. Januar 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke, Dir auch alles Gute!
> 
> Weißt Du zufällig ob Willow Koerber Rockwell in diesem Jahr schon wieder fahren wird?
> 
> Gruß Marcus


 
Das hat sie zumindest mit ihrem Team so geplant, mit einer Option auf Olympia in London, s.u.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/trek-world-racing-finalizes-2012-roster

auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/05/junge-mutter-willow-koerber-rockwell-bekam-eine-tochter/

Ob das so realistisch ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt - bei Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesja hat es auch nicht gleich in der ersten Saison nach der Babyphase für Topergebnisse gereicht... Aber vielleicht hat Willow mit ihrem Hang zur Esoterik ein paar (sicherlich legale) Geheimrezepte zur Beschleunigung ihrer Performance


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Februar 2012)

Ist ziemlich ruhig geworden hier, findet ihr nicht auch? Keine Sorge, es gibt mich noch. Bin gerade auf so einer Insel. Ist sehr spaßig hier






und einigermaßen kalt leider auch.


----------



## swift daddy (11. Februar 2012)

man könnte dich glatt beneiden    hattest du auch die Möglichkeit das Ninety-Nine zu testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (11. Februar 2012)

Och menno,du Glückspilz.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. März 2012)

Es geht wieder los - Ergebnisse Vorbereitungsrennen vor dem WC in Pietermaritzburg am kommenden Wochenende

http://www.rockyroads.net/de/home-d...tzburg-nino-schurter-mit-perfektem-start.html

http://www.rockyroads.net/de/home-d...cecile-ravanel-gewinnt-schneitter-dritte.html


----------



## il_renano (10. März 2012)

Jetzt geht es aber los ... nicht nur in Pietermaritzburg:

Willow ist jetzt Buchautorin:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/My-Wheels-Gave-Wings-Despair/dp/1620060302/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=13313966"]Amazon.com: My Wheels Gave Me Wings: A Journey Through Fear and Despair... into Love and Healing (9781620060308): WIllow Rockwell: Books[/ame]


----------



## onkeldueres (10. März 2012)

Danke für die Infos. Jetzt ist der Saisonbeginn da.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (20. März 2012)

Jetzt geht's loooos!!!

Pietermaritzburg war schon mal der erste Knaller!
Schurter, diesmal werbewirksam auf 650b-Rädern, gewinnt erneut den Worldcup-Auftakt!

Und ja, Willow Rockwell (Koerber) ist tapfer durchgefahren, zwar 17 Min. Rückstand und "nur" auf Platz 54, aber 11 Wochen nach der Geburt ihres Töchterchens ist das ja wohl sensationell!!! Ihr Buch wird täglich erwartet, muss wohl erst noch über'n großen Teich - oder hat es von euch schon jemand?
Ganz oben bei den Ladies zwei meiner persönlichen Lieblinge; Maja Wloszczowska und Emily Batty. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die letztes Jahr noch U23 fuhr ...

Das wird eine tolle Saison!


----------



## HB76 (20. März 2012)

naja ich hab da keine gute meinung über ne mama die nix anderes zu tun hat als nach 11 wochen wieder rennen zu fahren, naja


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2012)

HB76 schrieb:


> naja ich hab da keine gute meinung über ne mama die nix anderes zu tun hat als nach 11 wochen wieder rennen zu fahren, naja



Dafür gibt's dann Milchshake ...


----------



## onkeldueres (20. März 2012)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's loooos!!!
> 
> Pietermaritzburg war schon mal der erste Knaller!
> Schurter, diesmal werbewirksam auf 650b-Rädern, gewinnt erneut den Worldcup-Auftakt!
> ...



Beim Vorbereitungsrennen waren es 650b,beim Worldcup meines Wissens auf 26".


----------



## Berrrnd (20. März 2012)

auf x4biker steht 650b, und beim bike magazin auch.


----------



## Dommaas (20. März 2012)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Beim Vorbereitungsrennen waren es 650b,beim Worldcup meines Wissens auf 26".



Ne beim Worldcup warens auf jeden Fall 650b und ich glaub beim Vorbereitungsrennen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (20. März 2012)

Bin davon ausgegangen weil einer der Reporter das gesagt hat.


----------



## Dommaas (20. März 2012)

Einer der Kommentatoren, Thomas Fritschknecht hat eben gesagt, dass der Schurter das Rad im Moment im WC Rennen fährt.


----------



## onkeldueres (21. März 2012)

So siehts also aus,hab mich wohl im Kommentar verhört.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2012)

peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeete, wie schauts? koennen wir mit dir rechnen?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. März 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeete, wie schauts? koennen wir mit dir rechnen?



Na klar! Ab Houffalize geht´s für mich auch wieder richtig los.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2012)

aber in sa warste net? zzz haettest dir doch mal nen schoenen urlaub im sueden gegoennt


----------



## Bassi.s (21. März 2012)

petejupp schrieb:


> Na klar! Ab Houffalize geht´s für mich auch wieder richtig los.



Stark, ich freue mich auf jedes Bild von dir.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. April 2012)

Nur noch ein paar Tage bis Houffalize....


----------



## Redrocky (9. April 2012)

Willow beendet ihre Karriere ...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/willow-rockwell-retires-from-mountain-bike-racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (9. April 2012)

Redrocky schrieb:


> Willow beendet ihre Karriere ...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/willow-rockwell-retires-from-mountain-bike-racing



... tja, schade.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. April 2012)

Na dann erlaube ich mir, angesichts dieses herben Verlustes für uns alle, mich noch mal selbst zu zitieren und stelle mal ein Bilder ein, die hier schon mal veröffentlicht worden sind (dann müsst ihr sie nicht suchen):


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder, petejupp! 


Was zum Eliminatorrennen:

Seit wann fährt Giant mit Lefty?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2012)

Seit es die einzige leichte 29er gabel ist, die da hin faehrt, wo man hin lenkt 

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

Ahhhh... ok...


Wundert mich nur, dass das mit den Sponsoren hinhaut...

Ich meine, Cannondale stellt die Gabel her und liefert sie an Giant etc.


----------



## onkeldueres (13. April 2012)

Seit es kein offizielles GIANT Team ist. Lizenzfahrer mit GIANT Support. Die stellen mir auch frei mit welcher Gabel oder ob ich SRAM bzw. Shimano fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. April 2012)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Seit es kein offizielles GIANT Team ist. Lizenzfahrer mit GIANT Support. Die stellen mir auch frei mit welcher Gabel oder ob ich SRAM bzw. Shimano fahre.


Ach so ist das!

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. April 2012)

Es leben hoch

die Königin






und der König!


----------



## onkeldueres (15. April 2012)

Jetzt gehts endlich wieder los....


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

So ein Hammer Rennen! 


Klasse, dass es die Rennen live zu sehen gibt.


Petejupp, was ist mit deiner Camera?


----------



## il_renano (15. April 2012)

und die Prinzessinnen:


----------



## il_renano (15. April 2012)

Lene


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. April 2012)

Dachte, dass Emily weiter vorne landet...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. April 2012)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts endlich wieder los....



@onkeldueres: Schau´ mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575323


----------



## Redrocky (16. April 2012)

Weiß jemand, welchen Rahmen Sven Nys gefahren ist?

http://sport.be.msn.com/nl/wielrenn...otospecial_id=9142&foto_order=5&language_id=1


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2012)

pete,... was loooos? 
ich sitze mit erkaeltung @home und kann net fahren... daher knabber scho an der tischkante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (19. April 2012)

Redrocky schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, welchen Rahmen Sven Nys gefahren ist?
> 
> http://sport.be.msn.com/nl/wielrenn...otospecial_id=9142&foto_order=5&language_id=1



auf jeden fall ein 29er. er hat getwitter, dass er nie mehr 26" fahren will


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. April 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> pete,... was loooos?
> ich sitze mit erkaeltung @home und kann net fahren... daher knabber scho an der tischkante



Ist in Arbeit...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2012)

genau das wollte ich hoeren


----------



## il_renano (19. April 2012)




----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. April 2012)

2012 XCO Worldcup Houffalize/Belgien Elite Damen

Hallo allerseits!

Da ich heute Abend leider andere Prioritäten zu setzen hatte, euch aber nicht länger warten lassen möchte, erlaube ich es mir, hinsichtlich des Rennverlaufes auf die bereits geschilderten Ereignisse hier im Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9423600#post9423600 und hier http://www.rockyroads.net/de/compon...ountry-de/40509-weltcup-houffalize-damen.html hinzuweisen.

Dafür gibt´s aber ein buntes alphabetisches Bilderpotpourri von mir.

A wie Adelheid Morath (27), Platz 9; Annika Langvad (18), Platz 13 und Annie Last (9), Platz 20









































B wie Blaza Klemencic (41), Platz 5





















C wie Catharine Pendel (3), Platz 1









































E wie Emily Batty (2), Platz 7; Eva Lechner (26), Platz 10 und Elisabeth Brandau (16), Platz 24



















































G wie Giorgia Gould (40), 12. Platz und Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesjaa (19), 8. Platz































H wie Heather Irriger (15), 45. Platz und I wie Irina Kalentieva (10), 6. Platz




































J wie Julie Bresset (5), Platz 2


























K wie Katrin Lehmann (22), Platz 11 und Katerina Nash (6), Platz 49


























L wie Lisi Osl (12), Platz 17
















M wie Marie Hélène Prémont (95), Platz 14 und Maja Wloszczowska (1), Platz 3
























































P wie Pauline Férrand Prévot (13), 4. Platz














































S wie Sabine Spitz (7), Platz 22





















Z wie Ziegerehrung


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2012)

sehr schoen! du hast mir den tag gerettet


----------



## dre (20. April 2012)

Danke.


----------



## Deleted 153402 (20. April 2012)

Redrocky schrieb:


> Willow beendet ihre Karriere ...



Ja, das ist schade, sie war ein Publikumsliebling und gleichermaßen eine schillernde wie tragische Figur. Ich habe eben ihr Buch gelesen, und es hinterlässt einen starken Eindruck. Sie hatte es nicht leicht in ihren frühen Jahren, dann sicher auch Fehler gemacht und muss wohl auch unklug mit Geld umgegangen sein, wenn sie (als ehemals Weltranglistenzweite und doppelte Bronzemedaillengewinnerin!) schreibt, dass sie auf einem Haufen Schulden sitzen bleibt.
Insgesamt ist ihre Entscheidung aufzuhören richtig. Ich habe sie immer sehr gemocht und der MTB-Sport verliert eine tolle Persönlichkeit.


----------



## unocz (20. April 2012)

super bilder, wie immer !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (20. April 2012)

Ich will die hellen "Pferdestein Reifen". 
Ansonsten Pete,mehr davon.


----------



## zoomer (20. April 2012)

Da gab's wenigstens mal lecker Sachpreise


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2012)

das steht nur vredestein drauf!

im 4. letzten bild von pauline kann man auf dem vorderreifen mit etwas fantasie "made by a. dugast" lesen.

das sind dugast fast bird flying doctor 29" 48 mm
http://r2-bike.com/dugast-fast-bird-flying-doctor29-tubular_2


----------



## hhninja81 (20. April 2012)

ganz großes Kino! Danke...


----------



## Athabaske (21. April 2012)

Wieso Kino? Es sind doch Bilder??


----------



## unocz (21. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wieso Kino? Es sind doch Bilder??



und ich hab jetzt auf den film gewartet............

..................schon mal was von redewendung gehört ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2012)

Mann, richtig tolle Bilder!


----------



## Domme02 (21. April 2012)

Super Bilder!!

(die Poc Helme vom Team notbooksbilliger sind echt hässlich! aber bestimmt warm  )


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> (*die Poc Helme vom Team notbooksbilliger sind echt hässlich!* aber bestimmt warm  )


Da muss ich zustimmen!


----------



## daniel77 (21. April 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Super Bilder!!
> 
> (die Poc Helme vom Team notbooksbilliger sind echt hässlich! aber bestimmt warm  )




Dafür kriegen die bestimmt billig Notebooks 
Ich mag das Schinkenbild


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. April 2012)

Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesjaa hat soeben den Bundesliga-Auftakt in Münsingen gewonnen. Nach *1:15:25 Stunden mit fast 2 Minuten Vorsprung* auf Katrin Leumann und Annika Langvad.

Diese kurzen Rennen mögen den Sport TV-attraktiver und zuschauerfreundlicher machen.

Sie haben jedoch auch zur Folge, dass ich die Rennen, die ich besuche, mittlerweile sehr bewusst auswähle - eine Kosten- vs. Nutzenrechnung aufmache.

Ich werde also weiterhin Weltcups und die WM besuchen und hier davon berichten. 

Rechnet bitte nicht mit Bildern aus Münsingen, denn ich war/bin nicht dort. Bundesliga in Heubach und Albstadt ziehe ich in Erwägung, eine Entscheidung, ob ich tatsächlich hinfahre, treffe ich allerdings spontan.

Hoffe auf euer Verständnis.

Dafür geht´s hier bald weiter mit Bildern vom Rennen der Elite Herren in Houffalize.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2012)

Jipi!

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dommaas (22. April 2012)

Ich komm grad von Münsingen. Das war sicherlich eine der größten Schlammschlachten die ich jee gesehen hab. Kurz vor dem Start der Herren hat es 10minuten geschüttet und die feuchte Strecke ist noch nässer geworden. Das kombiniert mit viel Wiese gibt ne richtig hübsche Packung und die Strecke war verdammt rutschig. 
In der ersten Runde sind erstmal die ersten fünf gestürtzt und Schurter ist mit gebrochenem Lenker raus.
1. Rudi van Houts
2. Martin Gujan
3. Florian Vogel
4. Markus Schulte
5. Tim Böhme


----------



## jay-bee (22. April 2012)

erstmal danke für die vielen super bilder die du wieder gemacht hast 



petejupp schrieb:


> Gunn-Rita Dahle-Flesjaa hat soeben den Bundesliga-Auftakt in Münsingen gewonnen. Nach *1:15:25 Stunden mit fast 2 Minuten Vorsprung* auf Katrin Leumann und Annika Langvad.
> 
> Diese kurzen Rennen mögen den Sport TV-attraktiver und zuschauerfreundlicher machen.



aber ich muss hier hinzufügen, dass die rennen in münsingen deshalb so kurz waren, weil die strecke durch die starke nässe verdammt schwer zu fahren war und der veranstalter deshalb die distanz gekürzt hat, das hatte nichts mit "tv-attraktvität" zu tun.


----------



## Jungspund (28. April 2012)

Wo sind denn die Männers??


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. April 2012)

Jungspund schrieb:


> Wo sind den die Männers??



Du meinst die, die einem ihre Zunge rausstrecken (wie Mathias Flückiger)







einem ihre Körperflüssigkeiten nicht vorenthalten (wie Florian Vogel)






oder einen anschreien (wie Karl Markt)?






Kommen bald (ich will mein Pulver vor dem nächsten Worldcup in Nove Mesto nicht schon komplett verschießen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (29. April 2012)

das ist folter !!!!


----------



## il_renano (29. April 2012)

2012 UCI Mountain Bike World Cup XCO - Houffalize
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW9nwZpIWOk"]2012 UCI Mountain bike World Cup XCO - Houffalize      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Highlights 2012 UCI Mountain Bike World Cup XCO Women - Houffalize
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XepyEmUSnE"]Highlights 2012 UCI Mountain Bike Women XCO  - Houffalize      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Highlights 2012 UCI Mountain Bike World Cup XCO Men - Houffalize
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnFr0qxrZxo"]Highlights 2012 UCI Mountain Bike XCO Men - Houffalize      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## gili89 (2. Mai 2012)

@petejupp: großartig was du hier immer wieder zeigst. einfach Spitze! 

ich hätte eine Frage: 
bin auch höchstwahrscheinlich beim WC in Nove Mesto vor Ort und werde ein wenig "knipsen". 
Würdest du mir evtl gestatten, hier dann ein paar Fotos zu posten?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Mai 2012)

gili89 schrieb:


> @petejupp: großartig was du hier immer wieder zeigst. einfach Spitze!
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage:
> bin auch höchstwahrscheinlich beim WC in Nove Mesto vor Ort und werde ein wenig "knipsen".
> Würdest du mir evtl gestatten, hier dann ein paar Fotos zu posten?



@gili89: Danke für Dein Lob! 
Ein weiser Mensch, der mich seit 4 Jahren begleitet und von dem ich in dieser Zeit unendlich viel gelernt habe, hat mir geraten, ich soll Dir Deinen Platz gewähren. Also: 
Liest Du mit SchFdW, Du Unglaubliche?

Freut euch auf morgen...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie versprochen und als Einstimmung auf den Worldcup am kommenden Wochenende in Nove Mesto Na Morave, hier die Fortsetzung der Bildberichterstattung aus Houffalize vom Rennen der Herren von A bis Z, ohne Anspruch auf alphabetische Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit in der Buchstabenreihenfolge.

E wie (vorne unglaublicher Weise auf diesem Kurs) Einfachfahrer

Goeff Kabush (37), Platz 11 und Wolfram Kurschat (47), Platz 31 (der dafür aber mit 2 Flaschenhaltern unterwegs ist)































G wie Giganten vom Rabobank Giant Offroad Team

Emil Lindgren (22), 20. Platz; Fabian Giger (12), 10. Platz; Henk Jaap Moorlag (64), 28. Platz


























M wie Moritz Milatz (11), Platz 18











Q wie quälen, alles geben

Ralph Näf (10), DNF











UV wie unwiderstehlicher Vorwärtsdrang

Florian Vogel (61), Platz 6
















S wie Specialisten 

Burry Stander (2), Platz 4; Christoph Sauser (15), Platz 19; Kohei Yamamoto (23), Platz 30; Todd Wells (62), Platz 45



















































R wie Regenbogentrikot

Jaroslav Kulhavy (5), Platz 12





















F wie FuFo

Manuel Fumic (3), Platz 5 und Marco Aurelio Fontana (9), Platz 3














































D wie Duellanten

Julien Absalon (4), Platz 1 versus Nino Schurter (1), Platz 2






















































































W wie Winner´s Ceremony


----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Mai 2012)

Interessant finde ich übrigens, wie wenige der XC-Fahrer bisher wieder auf Grip-Shifter zurück gewechselt haben. Bewusst habe ich wahrgenommen: Kulhavy und Hermida (XX Grip-Shifter), Näf und Jeremy Horgan-Kobelski (X0 Grip-Shifter)...


----------



## onkeldueres (7. Mai 2012)

Nä wat es dat schööööön. Danke Pete für die Zeit die du für uns opferst. 
Schön das 26" gewonnen hat. Wer in die neue Bild äähm Bike schaut liest ja zur Zeit das 650b die beherrschende Radgrösse ist. Also hat Absalon wohl "unglaubliches" geschafft.
Glaube das die Grip Shift noch sehr stark kommen werden. Hab ja auch schon bestellt.


----------



## volki3 (7. Mai 2012)

Wieder mal sehr schön!!! Danke


----------



## RedFlash (8. Mai 2012)

Super tolle Bilder, tausend Dank dafür!!!

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Pros zu überlangen Flat oder sogar XC Riser Bars tendieren (ohne Hörnchen).

Hat das irgendwelche Vorteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (8. Mai 2012)

Scheint mit den Laufrädern gewachsen zu sein.


----------



## jetos15 (8. Mai 2012)

@petejupp 
Klasse Bilder =)

@RedFlash
Wurd ja alles schon mehrfach diskutiert, aber grob :
Erheblich verbesserte Kontrolle bergab,
bessere Atmung, da die Arme den Brustkorb nicht so stark " eindrücken"


----------



## Domme02 (8. Mai 2012)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Super tolle Bilder, tausend Dank dafür!!!
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Pros zu überlangen Flat oder sogar XC Riser Bars tendieren (ohne Hörnchen).
> 
> Hat das irgendwelche Vorteile?



Deutlich mehr kontrolle! Fährt sich auf anspruchsvollen kurse echt geiler, musst du mal ausprobieren.
Bin seit 14 Tagen auch auf 680mm flatbar statt 560 unterwegs...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2012)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geile bilder. aber es waren noch mehr auf 1x unterwegs. schau mal den "kleinen schweizer" hinter kabuuuuush an. da ist au nur ein solo blatt drauf.
und ja, das geht und ja es macht voll spass! fahre es seit mitte letzem jahres auch


----------



## müsing (8. Mai 2012)

jetos15 schrieb:


> bessere Atmung, da die Arme den Brustkorb nicht so stark " eindrücken"



deswegen fahren die zeitfahrer ja auch so extrem breite lenker auf der strasse

@Petejupp: tolle Foto


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2012)

beim zeitfahren ist sehr wenig auf ergonomie getrimmt. 
da geht es drum so wenig wie moeglich wind angriffsflaeche mit eienr position zu vereinen, in der man sich gerade so noch 50min auf dem rad halten kann.
ich muss zuhause mal das bild raussuchen, wie die mich auf das bahntandem gestzt hab, als bei der sehbehinderten dm den 4000m tandempiloten gemacht hab. DAS war krass!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (8. Mai 2012)

müsing schrieb:


> deswegen fahren die zeitfahrer ja auch so extrem breite lenker auf der strasse
> 
> @Petejupp: tolle Foto


...machst' dann bitte bei Gelegenheit ein Filmchen, wie Du mit Aerolenker eine Abfahrt fährst? Selbst Old-time-hero Tomac würde heute wohl kaum mehr mit Rennlenker und Scheibenrädern antreten...

Zugegeben die CCler sind schon recht flott unterwegs, aber trotzdem sollte das Thema Windwiderstand im Vergleich zu den Strassenradlern einen ganz anderen Stellenwert im MTB-Sport haben.


----------



## müsing (8. Mai 2012)

Es geht ums Atmen, nicht um Handling 

Sorry für OT


----------



## Athabaske (8. Mai 2012)

...nein, eben nicht. Es geht um Windwiderstand und Handling - aber egal...


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2012)

und glaub mir, selbst das atmen ist auf nem zeitfahrrad net so drall. 
ich hab mir permanent in den oberkoerper getreten und der oberkoerper war scho schmal zusammen egschoben. 
aber fuer 4000m bahnverfolgung hat es gelangt


----------



## mete (8. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Zugegeben die CCler sind schon recht flott unterwegs, aber trotzdem sollte das Thema Windwiderstand im Vergleich zu den Strassenradlern einen ganz anderen Stellenwert im MTB-Sport haben.



Bei einem CC-Rennen vielleicht, bei  einem Waldautobahnen / Schottermarathon sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## zoomer (8. Mai 2012)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Super tolle Bilder, tausend Dank dafür!!!
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Pros zu überlangen Flat oder sogar XC Riser Bars tendieren (ohne Hörnchen).
> 
> Hat das irgendwelche Vorteile?



Ja !
Und schau mal wo die zarten Damenhände in Houffalize ihre 700er Bügel
gehalten haben - an den äusseren Griffhälften.


----------



## kettenteufel (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn die Position auf einem Zeitfahrrad richtig eingestellt ist hat man mit der Atmung überhaupt keine Probleme. Man darf natürlich keinen zu muskulösen Oberkörper haben, aber als Radsportler hat man da wenig Probleme(außer man geht zu viel pumpen)

Einzig der Rücken macht irgentwann Probleme


----------



## unocz (9. Mai 2012)

wie immer, spitzenfotos!!!


----------



## schlaffe wade (9. Mai 2012)

besteht die möglichkeit, daß man petejupp und il renano den respekt erweist, diesen fred nicht mit diskussionen über lenkerbreiten und haltung auf dem bahnrad zuzumüllen ? 

danke !


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2012)

Signed!
Und applaus fuer die bilder!

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2012)

...verbeug!

Huldigung, Huldigung, Huldigung!

Im Kotau verweilendn...

...gut so?


----------



## clekilein (14. Mai 2012)

Petejupp, warst du auch billig tanken? 
1,40 kam der Liter Super. (und mein Auto fährt noch) YEAH!


War ein klasse Rennen. Ich hoffe du hast wieder schöne Bilder.






wenn das Bild stört nehm ichs raus.


----------



## Stronglight (14. Mai 2012)

SUUUPER Fotos mal wieder! 
Ja, Gripschift war und ist einfach top! Ich habe nur einmal gewechselt als es DualControl gab  - fand/finde ich auch sehr gut und frage mich noch heute, weshalb das System wieder von der Bildfläche verschwunden ist... 

Interessant auch Henk Jaap Moorlag mit Dugast Reifen und Vredestein Aufdruck...


----------



## powderJO (14. Mai 2012)

@ pete: wenn du zufällig ein bild (seitenansicht) hast vom 29er epic s-works von burry stander wäre das super. sollte ja in größe m sein ...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> @ pete: wenn du zufällig ein bild (seitenansicht) hast vom 29er epic s-works von burry stander wäre das super. sollte ja in größe m sein ...



Kann ich leider nicht mit dienen. Burry fährt ein 29er S-Works Stumpjumper Hardtail, schon seit Beginn der WC-Saison.


----------



## Redrocky (14. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube der fährt sogar einen S Rahmen.

http://www.canadiancyclist.com/races12/NovemestoWC/partten/images//_DSC0556.jpg
http://www.canadiancyclist.com/races12/NovemestoWC/partten/images//_DSC0643.jpg


----------



## müsing (14. Mai 2012)

Redrocky schrieb:


> Ich glaube der fährt sogar einen S Rahmen.



Hab ich auch gehört. Da gab es mal eine Vorstellung. Ich meine bei www.cyclingnews.com


----------



## Skaot-23 (15. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> @ pete: wenn du zufällig ein bild (seitenansicht) hast vom 29er epic s-works von burry stander wäre das super. sollte ja in größe m sein ...



Beim Cape Epic ist er eins gefahren. 

Guck mal hier die Bildergalerien durch: www.cape-epic.com


----------



## Zwong (16. Mai 2012)

Beim Cape Epic ist er das Epic in M gefahren. Im Worldcup das SJ in S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Mai 2012)

2012 XCO Worldcup Nove Mesto Na Morave/Tschechien Elite Damen

Wahrscheinlich wartet ihr schon drauf - auf die Bildreportage des Cross Country Weltcups vom vergangenen Wochenende in Nove Mesto Na Morave. Nun, ich mÃ¶chte euch nicht zu lange auf die Folter spannen. Zweifellos war dieser Weltcup ein absolutes Highlight in meiner âKarriereâ als rasender Reporter. Hier also mein Megaupload (mit 120 Bildern) vom Rennen der Damen, um der fantastischen AtmosphÃ¤re und der Spannung des Rennens gerecht zu werden.

Es geht langsam los. Mit Bildern aus dem Fahrerlager und EindrÃ¼cken der Momente kurz vor Beginn des Rennens und in der Startaufstellung.

Nathalie Schneitter und Eva Lechner beim Warmfahren, sowie Maja Wloszczowska, die schon warm ist und sich bereits mehrer Lagen Teambekleidung entledigt hat. 





















Fast verheilte Wunden bei Rosara Joseph.











Unter der Kappe zunÃ¤chst tief verborgen, hat Pauline Ferrand PrÃ©vot fast immer ein strahlendes LÃ¤cheln zu verschenken.











WÃ¤hrend Blaza Klemencic und Emily Batty im VorstartgetÃ¼mmel noch einem dringenden menschlichen BedÃ¼rfnis nachzukommen gedenken, ist Heather Irmiger bereits startbereit.











Immer noch im Vorstartbereich: Elisabeth Brandau, Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa, Elisabeth Osl und Irina Kalentieva, die dort aber gar nichts zu suchen hatte, da sie sich doch als sechste der Gesamtwertung im fÃ¼r die Top 8 reservierten Bereich nahe der Startlinie aufhalten durfte.





















Nachdem Irinchen ihren richtigen Platz eingenommen hatte, kniete ich vor so viel Anmut nieder und sprach wohl - ohne es zu bemerken - meine Wunschgedanken aus: âIrina, heute fÃ¤hrst Du aufÂ´s Podium!â Sie nahm es zunÃ¤chst skeptisch, dann amÃ¼siert zur Kenntnis, um sich dann wieder auf ihre eigentliche Aufgabe zu konzentrieren.


























Die âJungspundeâ Emily Batty, Pauline Ferrand PrÃ©vot und Julie Bresset









































Sowie die etwas âÃ¤lterenâ Damen Maja Wlozcszowska, Sabine Spitz, Katerina Nash, Blaza Klemencic, Eva Lechner, Adelheid Morath und Irina Kalentieva.









































Die Damen kommen zurÃ¼ck aus der recht langen EinfÃ¼hrungsrunde und mÃ¼ssen das Steinfeld âRockÂ´n Rollâ bewÃ¤ltigen, bevor es ins Stadion zurÃ¼ck- und auf die erste von fÃ¼nf regulÃ¤ren Runden geht . AngefÃ¼hrt wird das Feld von âLokalmatadorinâ Katerina Nash (16), Blaza Klemencic (20), Maja Wlozcscowska (2), Julie Bresset (3), Adelheid Morath (13), Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa (10). ZunÃ¤chst gar nicht weit weg auch Sabine Spitz (8), Lisi Osl (12) und Pauline Ferrand PrÃ©vot (5). Abgeschlagen dagegen schon Lene Byberg (32) und Silke Schmidt.



















































An dieser Stelle entschuldige ich mich schon mal vorab fÃ¼r Bilder, die auf dem ein oder anderen Bildschirm von euch etwas dunkel erscheinen mÃ¶gen. FÃ¼r mich als Hobby-Fotografen mit meinem bescheidenen Equipment (viel zu langsamer Blitz) herrschten dort im tiefen Wald von Nove Mesto teilweise schwierigste Bedingungen.

Am einem der beiden steilsten Anstiege der Kurses fÃ¼hrt zur Freude der Zuschauer nach wie vor Katerina Nash (16). Ihr dicht auf den Fersen Wlozcscowska (2), Bresset (3), Klemencic (20) und Dahle Flesjaa (10).











Katrin Leumann (14) hatte wie gewohnt einen guten Start und lag noch vor Irina Kalentieva (6), Emily Batty (4) und Adelheid Morath (13).
















Pauline Ferrand PrÃ©vot (5), Catharine Pendrel (1) und Lisi Osl (12) sowie Esther SÃ¼ss (7) mit dem Rest der Meute auf der Verfolgung.





















AnschlieÃend hetzten wir zum zweiten steilen Anstieg der Strecke, um dort fÃ¼r den Rest des Rennens zu verweilen. Die Spitzengruppe war jedoch bereits durch, so dass wir ânurâ noch Lene Byberg (32), Elisabeth Brandau (21) und Silke Schmidt (65) erwischten.
















Wie schon geschrieben, am zweiten Anstieg direkt im Anschluss an die Abfahrt mit den eingebauten Wellen (habt ihr bestimmt im Internet gesehen und verfolgt). Ich mag es sehr, mich an solchen Streckenabschnitten aufzuhalten, da man hier die Anstrengungen der Athletinnen und Athleten fÃ¶rmlich spÃ¼ren, deren SchweiÃ schmecken, sie am besten anfeuern und sich verwundert die Augen darÃ¼ber reiben kann, mit welchem Tempo sie diesen nach oben hin immer steiler werdenden Anstieg zu bewÃ¤ltigen in der Lage sind.

Katerina Nash fÃ¼hrt vor Julie Bresset, Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa, Blaza Klemencic, Maja Wlozcszowska, Katrin Leumann und Irina Kalentieva. Dahinter drei Kanadierinnen mit Weltmeisterin Pendrel, Beauty Batty und âAltmeisterinâ Marie-HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont (wie schade, dass eine dieser drei Damen nicht bei Olympia dabei sein kann). Eva Lechner (17) hatte Adelheid Morath in der Zwischenzeit passiert.



















































Suchten Anschluss, fanden diesen allerdings nicht mehr: Sabine Spitz (8), Pauline Ferrand PrÃ©vot (5), Nathalie Schneitter (23), Annie Last (11) und Marielle Saner-Guinchard (26), Esther SÃ¼ss (7) und Alexandra Engen (41), Rosara Joseph (24) und Tereza Hurikova (38), Sabrina Enaux (28), Lisi Osl (12) nach heftigem Sturz, Lene Byberg (32) und Silke Schmidt (65).














































Eine Weile spÃ¤ter, Julie Bresset (3) hatte nun die FÃ¼hrung vor Katerina Nash, Catharine Pendrel und Irina Kalentieva (sorry, alle Bilder leider zu dunkel geworden, da die Technik nicht so wie ich wollte) Ã¼bernommen. Maja Wlozcszowska (2) konnte dem horrenden Tempo nicht mehr so ganz folgen und Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa hatte technische Probleme mit einem Pedal, sodass sie in den Abfahrten nicht mehr mithalten konnte. Derweil befand sich Georgia Gould (27) unaufhaltsam auf dem Vormarsch und hatte Emily Batty (4) passiert. Marie HÃ©lÃ¨ne PrÃ©mont (19) und Adelheid Morath (13) hatten Probleme mit einem Baum am âExpert Climb 2â, Pauline Ferrand PrÃ©vot (5) und Esther SÃ¼ss (7) gelangten zu der Erkenntnis, dass Top 5 Resultate wie in Pietermaritzburg (SÃ¼ss) und Houffalize (PrÃ©vot) heute auÃer Reichweite lagen und Rosara Joseph (24) und Heather Irriger (31), dass die Konkurrentinnen in Europa stÃ¤rker sind als in der Heimat. Und Lene Byberg, immerhin schon Weltcupsiegerin und Vizeweltmeisterin , erinnerte sich sicherlich auch schon besserer Tage.





























































Vorletzte Runde, Bresset schon durch, verfolgt von Kalentieva (6) und Pendrel (1), die ihrer krÃ¤ftezehrenden Aufholjagd von Platz 18 auf Platz 3 im letzten Umlauf jedoch Tribut zollen und sich mit Rang 6 begnÃ¼gen musste. Dahinter ihre Teamkolleginnen Katerina Nash (16) und Georgia Gould (27), die kein Erbarmen mit ihrer Weltmeisterin hatten. Blaza Klemencic (20), Maja Wlozcszowska (2) und Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa (10) hatten ebenfalls noch berechtigte Hoffnungen auf einen Podestplatz.































Die sechste und finale Runde: und wie immer heiÃt es dann - leider und zu meinem groÃen Bedauern - den Rennverlauf links liegen lassen und zurÃ¼ck zum Ziel sprinten, um rechtzeitig dort zu sein, damit wir euch diese Bilder liefern kÃ¶nnen:

Drei glÃ¼ckliche Frauen - Julie Bresset siegt vor Irina Kalentieva und Katerina Nash.
















Und wÃ¤hrend Irina zuerst von KrÃ¤mpfen geplagt, dann mit ihrem unvergleichlichen Lachen ihren zweiten Platz so richtig registriert und Katerina Nash ihren Podiumsplatz in der alten Heimat feiert, gibt Julie, scheinbar ganz entspannt, nur die gerÃ¶teten Wangen die Anzeichen von Anstrengung erkennen lassend, schon das erste Siegerinterview.


























Etwas abseits des Geschehens: Emily Batty befreit sich von letzten Resten Streckenstaubes, Adelheid Morath, vÃ¶llig erschÃ¶pft und alles fÃ¼r die Mission Olympia gegeben habend (die anderen Bilder, die ihren âZustandâ nach dem Rennen zeigen, haben aus Respekt vor ihr nicht den Weg durch meine persÃ¶nliche Zensur geschafft), eine weinende Tereza Hurikova, eine lachende Alexandra Engen, eine entspannte Maja Wlozcscowska.































Kurz vor der Siegerehrung: Georgia Gould umarmt Katerina Nash; Irina Kalentieva, Catharine Pendrel und Blaza Klemencic warten auf ihren Aufruf.





















Das Top-Damenteam (Luna Pro) sowie Blaza Klemencic (5.), Georgia Gould (4.), Katerina Nash (3.), Irina Kalentieva (2.) und Julie Bresset (1.)


----------



## Dommaas (16. Mai 2012)

Pete - ein Traum ! Ist immer herrlich die Weltcuprennen hier nochmal revue passieren zu lassen.


----------



## dre (16. Mai 2012)

suuuuuuuuuuper


----------



## M!ke (16. Mai 2012)

Unvergleichlich... Danke für den tollen Thread...


----------



## der bergfloh (16. Mai 2012)

Echt spitzenmassig


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Mai 2012)

Top!


Immer wieder ein Genuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## il_renano (18. Mai 2012)

Marco Aurelio Fontana - Cannondale Factory Racing || Nove Mesto na Morave

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42322807"]Marco Aurelio Fontana - Cannondale Factory Racing || Nove MEsto Na Morave !! The Bike on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Mai 2012)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde!

Schweren Herzens habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, die Kamera mehr oder weniger an den Nagel zu hÃ¤ngen und hier keine Bilder mehr hochzuladen. Die Rennen, die ich zukÃ¼nftig besuchen werde, mÃ¶chte ich mit mehr Genuss und nicht mehr nur durch den kleinen Sucher meiner Kamera erleben. DafÃ¼r sind die Rennen mittlerweile einfach zu kurz, der Aufwand, den il renano und ich betreiben, um diese live vor Ort zu erleben, schlicht zu groÃ.

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Treue und eure Begeisterung, die mich nun schon Ã¼ber die Dauer von mehreren Jahren begleitet hat. Diese hat mich immer wieder angetrieben und dazu animiert, diesen Thread am Leben zu erhalten.

Ich denke und hoffe, dass il renano und ich unseren Beitrag geleistet haben, der Disziplin Cross Country und den Athletinnen und Athleten den ihr/ihnen zustehenden Respekt zu erweisen.

Der Weltcup in Nove Meste na Morave war mein persÃ¶nliches Highlight. Ein guter Zeitpunkt - wie ich finde - aufzuhÃ¶ren. Dann nÃ¤mlich, wenn es am SchÃ¶nsten ist!

Und so darf ich mich mit einem Bild (by il renano) von euch verabschieden, welches mich in meinem Element und meinem absoluten âLieblingsobjektâ vor der Kamera zeigt.






Ich hoffe auf euer VerstÃ¤ndnis. Alles Gute fÃ¼r euch!

Euer petejupp


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Mai 2012)

seeehr schade :/


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Mai 2012)

Wirklich sehr schade aber natürlich verständlich... Vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Bilder und Berichte!

Gruß


----------



## chrikoh (20. Mai 2012)

Wirklich sehr sehr sehr schade!!
Wenigstens nur ein paar  Bilder


----------



## Tracer (20. Mai 2012)

petejupp! 
habe immer wieder mit viel begeisterung in den letzten jahren deine fotos angeschaut und deine berichte gelesen.
deine fotos haben so viel leidenschaft auf dem bildschirm gebracht, dass ich jedes mal das gefühl hatte, mit dabei zu sein!

muchas gracias hombre! buena vida!
willy

p.s.: tust du uns noch ein gefahlen, nimmt du in der zukunft bei dem weltcups deine pocketkammara mit dabei, vielleicht schiesst du doch der eine oder andere foto!


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Zeit die wir mit deinen tollen Fotos verbringen durften. 
Jetzt hoffe ich das wir uns vielleicht auf der Giant Hausmesse mal treffen( Termin noch offen). Weiß ja jetzt wie du von hinten aussiehst. 
"Niemals geht man so ganz"


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir ein Danke. Du hast den XC Sport in diesem Forum auf jeden Fall weiter gebracht 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## dechfrax (21. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank, dass Du Dir so viel Arbeit gemacht hast, um uns mit diesen schönen Bildern zu versorgen!
Ich werd's vermissen!


----------



## Athabaske (21. Mai 2012)

Ebenfalls vielen Dank!

Es ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar, dass dieses hohe Niveau als Amateur auf Dauer nicht zu stemmen ist, wenn man seiner eigentlichen Leidenschaft als CC-Fan nachgehen will.

Schade um die schönen Bilder die wir nun nicht mehr sehen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (21. Mai 2012)

Als allererstes ein ganz herzliches *Dankeschön!!* für die tollen Fotos der vergangenen Jahre.
Gerade unser Sport, der in praktisch allen Medien immer noch zu kurz kommt, braucht Enthusiasten wie Dich und Deinen Freund Il Renano, um anderen Menschen Eindrücke verschaffen zu können.
Häufig konnte ich Freunde und Verwandte vor meinem Computerbildschirm versammeln, um eure Fotos zu betrachten - Fotos, aus denen Leidenschaft spricht.
Wie ganz wenigen ist es Dir gelungen, Emotionen in Bildern festzuhalten: Die Freude einer Siegerin, die Qualen eines steilen Anstiegs, manchmal auch Angst und Entsetzen in einer zu schwierigen Abfahrt.
Umso mehr bedaure ich es, dass ich daran in Zukunft nicht mehr teilhaben kann.
Oft war der Eindruck Deiner Fotos sogar noch stärker als das Live erlebte.
Danke für die schöne Zeit!


----------



## dkiki (21. Mai 2012)

petejupp schrieb:


> Liebe Forumsgemeinde!
> 
> Schweren Herzens habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, die Kamera mehr oder weniger an den Nagel zu hängen und hier keine Bilder mehr hochzuladen.



argh, ich will nicht zugeben dass es verständlich ist, aber überleg dir das nochmal


----------



## geniusrc10 (21. Mai 2012)

schade, deine bilder waren samstag abend immer eine gute motivation, wenn man sich sonntag wieder bei irgendwelchen rennen quälen muss...


----------



## Athabaske (21. Mai 2012)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> schade, deine bilder waren samstag abend immer eine gute motivation, wenn man sich sonntag wieder bei irgendwelchen rennen quälen muss...



...selber Schuld!

Mach' es wie Pete und lass sein, was Dich quält, finde wieder das was Dir wirklich Freude macht.


----------



## LVM (21. Mai 2012)

schade schade. Aber natürlich verständlich.
Danke schön!


----------



## lone_wolf (22. Mai 2012)

Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Mai 2012)

*Grazie di tutto  petejupp *
und viel spass im"anderen modus"


----------



## unocz (22. Mai 2012)

danke für alles pete !!!


----------



## Stromberg (22. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank fuer die vielen tollen Bilder, gerade die nicht alltaeglichen Rennszenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (22. Mai 2012)

sehr sehr schade.

deine bilder werden mir fehlen.

ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel spaß beim radsport - egal wie du beschliesst ihn auszuüben oder zu begleiten


----------



## Domme02 (23. Mai 2012)

petejupp schrieb:


> Liebe Forumsgemeinde!
> 
> Schweren Herzens habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, die Kamera mehr oder weniger an den Nagel zu hängen...
> 
> ...


 ich werde etwas vermissen


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2012)

Wirklich sehr schade.


Werde die erstklassigen Bilder und Berichte vermissen.


----------



## Renn Maus (23. Mai 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder der letzten Jahre!


----------



## Ninaskateson (23. Mai 2012)

petejupp ...
Du warst eine Bereicherung und bist es noch...
ich wünsche Dir, den höchsten Genuss aus Deiner nun gewonnenen Zeit ziehen zu können ...
ich erhoffe für Dich unermesslich großes Vergnügen beim SelbstInDiePedaleTreten ...
wir finden uns ...


----------



## zedi (24. Mai 2012)

Den Fred wollen wir doch am Leben erhalten.

Also Petejupp, bevor du den Modus wechselst, präsentiere uns deinen Nachfolger! 

Tausend Dank für deine Bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (24. Mai 2012)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die sagenhaften Bilder und deinen perlönlichen Einsatz.


----------



## Luke.HdR (25. Mai 2012)

Wirklich schade! Erst deine Fotos haben einem die Sportler ein bisschen bekannt gemacht. Im Video sieht man ja keine Gesichter.


----------



## swift daddy (30. Mai 2012)

kaum guckt man hier ma n paar Tage net rein und dann sowas   

Wie viele andere hier besten Dank für die ganzen tollen Fotos und Mühen der letzten Jahre ... ich hoffe aber doch, dass du ab und an doch mal wieder das ein oder andere Bild einstellen wirst


----------



## moxrox (18. September 2013)

Wirklich selten, dass man generell im Radsport einen Schwarzen sieht und diese doch in sovielen Sportarten vertreten sind.


----------



## monik1965 (25. November 2013)

Rumas schrieb:


>



echt tolle Bilder,danke!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Dezember 2013)

Liebe XC Fan-Gemeinde!

Ich weiß, dass ich Euch in der letzten Zeit schwer vernachlässigt habe und dass es hier sehr still um mich geworden ist. Meine Beweggründe hatte ich damals erläutert und ich war sehr froh, dass ich auf Euer Verständnis gestoßen bin. Still gewesen zu sein bedeutete aber nicht, dass ich auch dem Cross Country Renngeschehen untreu geworden bin. Ich bin nach wie vor bestens informiert und habe auch das eine oder andere Rennen besucht. Schön in Ruhe, ohne den Blick durch den Sucher einer Kamera. In meiner Funktion als ehrenamtlicher Berichterstatter für das Geländeradsport-Magazin pedaliéro war ich mit meinem treuen Gefährten Il Renano in Albstadt und Nove Mesto Na Morave im Dienste einer guten Sache unterwegs: zu Gunsten der Unterstützung des Kinderhilfsprojektes Harambee in Kenia (www.kinderhilfsprojekte-harambee.org) haben wir einige wirkliche Schmankerl von den Teams eingesammelt. Ihr könnt davon ausgehen, dass es sich dabei um Originale mit den echten Unterschriften der Profis handelt, die wir höchstpersönlich entgegen genommen haben! Rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten hat die Redaktion des pedaliéro diese wertvollen Stücke nun bei eBay eingestellt. Der Erlös geht zu 100 Prozent an das Kinderhilfsprojekt in Kenia.
Also: zeigt ein Herz, bietet was das Zeug hält und sichert Euch:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251401257040?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251401260036?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251401262053?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251401269025?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251401277082?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251401278529?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251401279607?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Vielen Dank im Namen von Il Renano und petejupp!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (11. Dezember 2013)

Anbei noch ein "Beweisfoto" (das Trikot ist zu ersteigern, der Unterzeichner nicht):


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. Dezember 2013)

Noch hinzugefügt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251401949830?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

mit Original-Unterschrift von Irina Kalentieva


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. Dezember 2013)

Und hier noch der Hinweis auf ein ganz besonderes Stück:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251401956985?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Unterschrieben haben:

Catherine Pendrel, Georgia Gould und Katerina Nash (Luna Pro Team)
Daniel McConell und Emily Batty (Trek Factory Racing Team)
Eva Lechner (Colnago Südtirol)
Gunn Rita Dahle Flesjaa, Jose Antonio Hermida, Thomas Litscher und Rudy Van Houts (Multivan Merida Biking Team)
Irina Kalentieva (Topeak Ergon Racing Team)
Jaroslav Kulhavy (Specialized Racing Team)
Julien Absalon und Lukas Flückiger (BMC Racing Team)
Lisi Osl, Katrin Leumann und Alexandra Engen (Ghost Factory Racing Team)
Marco Aurelio Fontana (Cannondale Factory Racing)
Maja Wlozcszowska (Giant Pro XC)
Nino Schurter (Scott Swisspower)


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Dezember 2013)

Die Unterzeichner bei ihrer Arbeit:

Catherine Pendrel, Georgia Gould und Katerina Nash (Luna Pro Team)












Daniel McConell und Emily Batty (Trek Factory Racing Team)
















Eva Lechner (Colnago Südtirol)






Gunn Rita Dahle Flesjaa, Jose Antonio Hermida, Thomas Litscher und Rudy Van Houts (Multivan Merida Biking Team)





















Irina Kalentieva (Topeak Ergon Racing Team)






Jaroslav Kulhavy (Specialized Racing Team)






Julien Absalon und Lukas Flückiger (BMC Racing Team)











Lisi Osl, Katrin Leumann und Alexandra Engen (Ghost Factory Racing Team)
















Marco Aurelio Fontana (Cannondale Factory Racing)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (15. Dezember 2013)

@petejupp ... Ist die Auktion schon rum? ich komm jedenfalls nicht mehr drauf


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Dezember 2013)

läuft noch:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/harambee-ped...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Juni 2014)

Was denkt ihr: soll ich zu den Ereignissen, die zu diesen Podien geführt haben, in den nächsten Tagen hier ein paar Fotos hochladen?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. Juni 2014)

ja bitte


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich bitte darum...


----------



## na!To (5. Juni 2014)

aber immer! Danke!


----------



## Fischie (5. Juni 2014)

Ja bitte - unbedingt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juni 2014)

Überflüssige Frage!   

Logoooo!!


----------



## cd-surfer (6. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (6. Juni 2014)

her damit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirat00 (6. Juni 2014)

Was ne Frage.... JAAAA!


----------



## gili89 (6. Juni 2014)

nachdem ich die Bilder aus Nove Mesto hier beigesteuert hab, freu ich mich auf die Bilder aus Albstadt natürlich umso mehr 
Schön, wieder von dir zu lesen, petejupp


----------



## chrikoh (6. Juni 2014)

was für eine Frage?
Natürlich-her damit!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juni 2014)

Nun gut: bei so viel positiver Resonanz soll es dann so sein…

Nach Nove Mesto Na Morave konnte ich leider nicht reisen, doch in Albstadt war ich wieder mitten drin und an vorderster Front - so, wie sich das gehört. Also auch beim Einfangen der entweder mehr, oder aber weniger entspannten Eindrücke kurz vor dem Start.

Emily Batty






Jolanda Neff im Plausch mit Eva Lechner






In sich gekehrt: Maja Wloszczowska





Ein paar Damen aus der "zweiten" Reihe






Die immer fröhliche Alexandra Engen zeigt Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa wo´s langgeht











Zweifellos die Schönste im ganzen Starterfeld: Emily Batty






Worldcup-Gesamtführende: Jolanda Neff











Pauline Ferrand-Prevot zeigte schon in der ersten Runde ihrer Teamkollegin Jolanda Neff, dass auch in Albstadt kein Kraut gegen sie gewachsen sein würde.











Alexandra Engen, Sabine Spitz und Rebecca Henderson











Doppelt gemoppelt - wie bekomme ich die doppelt hochgeladenen Bilder wieder raus?
















Tanja Zakelj wieder mit der RS-1 unterwegs






Hat derzeit einen schweren Stand gegen ihre Teamkolleginnen vom LIV-Team: Maja Wloszczowska






Kraftpaket Annika Langvad






Vorjahressiegerin Eva Lechner






Die große alte Dame: Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjaa






Catherine Pendrel wieder gut in Form und voll konkurrenzfähig nach ihrem Schlüsselbeinbruch






Hatten ihre Gegnerinnen scharf im Auge: Jolanda Neff verfolgt Catherine Pendrel, Maja Wloszczowska beinahe am Hinterrad von Sabine Spitz











Adelheid Morath hat sichtlich Respekt vor den technischen Ansprüchen im Bullentäle






Und noch mal Rebecca Henderson (Lebensgefährtin von Daniel McConnell)






Die Mädels an der letzen Kante nach dem schnellen Kurvengeschlängel im Anschluss an den Albstadt-Drop
Pauline, Gunn-Rita, Tanja, Sabine und Annika


























Katerina Nash? Du wolltest doch nur noch die Worldups in Kanada und USA bestreiten…






Katrin Leumann auf der letzten Rille






Emily Batty, die nicht ihren besten Tag erwischte






Kurvenkünstlerinnen nach dem ersten schweren Anstieg


























Und in den sich anschließenden, künstlichen Steinpassagen, die auf den heutigen XC-Strecken scheinbar unvermeidlich geworden sind














































Endlich wieder zurück: Nina Wrobel, die unter ihrem Mädchennamen Göhl einst einen Worldcup in Fort William gewinnen konnte






So leicht, wie es den Anschein hatte, ist es Pauline Ferrand-Prevot wohl doch nicht gefallen…
















Und doch: erstes Interview, während mehr als drei Minuten nach ihr Gunn-Rita erschöpft, aber offensichtlich sehr glücklich über ihren tollen zweiten Rang war
















Respektvoller Umgang untereinander!
















Bedauernswerte Adelheid!











Die LIV-Girls und Gewinnerinnen unter sich und auf dem Podium mit Jolanda Neff nach wie vor (noch) im Leaderjersey































Wird fortgesetzt…


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (7. Juni 2014)

Suuuuper Bilder!!! Coole Kommentare!

Danke


----------



## opi13 (7. Juni 2014)

besten Dank für die super Bilder


----------



## robbitobbi (7. Juni 2014)

Danke petejupp für die tollen pics!


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2014)

ich war ewig nicht im forum und jetzt gleich das. besten dank dafür


----------



## swift daddy (10. Juni 2014)

besten Dank @petejupp für die tollen Bilder!!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (10. Juni 2014)

Kurze Meldung von mir: Danke für das viele Lob! Obwohl ich nicht so ganz zufrieden bin mit der Qualität meiner Bilder. Das eine oder andere ist ein wenig unscharf geworden. Aber ich bin ja nicht der Profi und hoffe, ihr seht es mir nach. Bin gerade im Sichtungs- und Nachbearbeitungsmodus der Fotos vom Rennen der Herren Elite. Bin also bald wieder zurück hier in diesem Thread. Etwas Geduld, bitte!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2014)

Tolle Bilder! Danke für die Einblicke!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Juni 2014)

Ein anderer Blickwinkel, eine andere Perspektive des Rennens der Damen Elite…
Die Bilder von meinem treuen Kumpanen Il Renano möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.
Die Geschichte des Rennens kennt Ihr, die Gesichter auch.
Also übergangsweise (bis zum Upload der Fotos vom Rennen der Herren Elite): Lehnt Euch zurück und lasst Euch ohne Worte berieseln!


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Juni 2014)

top bilder...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Juni 2014)

Bereit für den Megamonsterupload der Bilder vom Rennen der Herren Elite in Albstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (17. Juni 2014)

Na los...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. Juni 2014)

Bekanntlich wird ein König ja begleitet von einem Tross oder einer Delegation. Bediensteten und Anvertrauten, die ihm treu zur Seite stehen und verantwortlich sind für Leib und Leben seiner Majestät. Erst kürzlich noch weilte der König der Mountainbiker zu Besuch in Deutschland, um dort seinem Wirken, für das er geboren und auserkoren zu sein scheint, nachzugehen. Denn eine selbst einem König übergeordnete Macht mit Sitz in der Schweiz - UCI genannt - bedenkt des König´s Terminkalender immer wieder mit Streitkämpfen, denen er sich stellen muss, um seine Vormachtstellung zu beweisen. Immer dann tauchen ganze Armadas von Widersachern auf, die an seinem Stuhl sägen und ihm den Platz auf dem Thron streitig machen wollen. Und da dachte ich mir, ich stelle Euch neben dem Erlauchten selbst mal alle diese Menschen im Einzelnen genauer vor.

Dem Ausrichterland dieser Veranstaltung zu Ehren zunächst einmal die deutschen Gastgeber, die sich freundlich und zurückhaltend präsentierten, den König in seinem Element nicht zu sehr zu bedrängen:

Manuel Fumic (Startnummer 7), Moritz Milatz (13), Markus Schulte-Lünzum (28) und ein alter Bekannter mit Wolfram Kurschat (54)





















































































































Ein einziger Italiener ist im Stande, dem König Paroli zu bieten. Zumeist allerdings nur etwa die Hälfte eines Rennens lang. Danach muss er erschöpft die Waffen strecken: Marco Aurelio Fontana































Der hier - Jaroslav Kulhavy - ist Olympiasieger. Der König, auf den er beim Rennen in Albstadt - falls überhaupt - demütig nur einen Blick aus der Ferne erhaschen konnte, hat dagegen schon zwei olympische Goldmedaillen in seiner Schatztruhe.











Mit einer ganzen Delegation tapferer Kämpfer schlug das Multivan Merida Biking Team seine Zelte in Albstadt auf. Doch obwohl sogar zwei der Mitglieder des Teams über einen eigenen König in ihrem Lande verfügen: sie alle waren chancenlos!
Jose Antonio Hermida (2), Ondrej Cink (11), Thomas Litscher (8) und Rudy van Houts (31)












































































Aus dem fernen Amerika reiste das Trek Factory Racing Team an. Mit dem Sieger des Vorjahres Daniel McConnell (3) und Sergio Montecon Gutierrez (10). Der anfangs noch zuversichtliche australische Meister musste nach getaner Arbeit nun jedoch einsehen, dass sein Triumph aus dem Vorjahr tatsächlich nur deshalb zustande kommen konnte, da der heute siegreiche König vor Jahresfrist von seinem lahmenden Ross im Stich gelassen worden war.







































































Sogar eine Delegation aus dem eigenen Land seiner Durchlaucht versuchte seinen Herrscher vom Thron zu stoßen. Doch die Rebellion von Stéphane Templer (6), Maxime Marotte (4) und sogar Miguel Martinez (32) schlug fehl. Aber wenigstens einer derer, die den Aufstand probten, durfte nach dem Rennen einen Platz unterhalb des Königs auf dem Podium einnehmen.
































































































Der Kronprinz - Nino Schurter (5) und seine eidgenössischen Gefährten Mathias (9) und Lukas Fkückiger (22), Ralph Naef (23), Fabian Giger (12) und Florian Vogel (15) mussten die Waffen strecken.








































































































































Wehrte alle diese Angriffe ab. Mit königlicher Würde, majestätischer Eleganz, der Durchsetzungsfähigkeit eines ehrbaren Streiters - ich hoffe, wir sehen Dich auch im nächsten Jahr wieder, um Dir zu huldigen - JULIEN ABSALON


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich ziehe mich nun wieder für eine ganze Weile zurück. Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet und habt Freude an den Bildern aus Albstadt. Genauso wie il renano und ich darüber, endlich mal wieder inmitten des Geschehens zu sein und Rennatmosphäre zu schnuppern!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## opi13 (18. Juni 2014)

super Bilder , da schaut man gern rein 

Danke


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. September 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Straßen-Weltmeistertitel heute beim Rennen der Damen Elite:


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. September 2014)

hübsch... und schnell...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (27. September 2014)




----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juli 2016)

Wir sind mal wieder ganz nah dran und mitten im Geschehen gewesen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juli 2016)




----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juli 2016)




----------



## zedi (6. Juli 2016)

Diesen uralt Fred wiederbeleben? UNBEDINGT!!!


----------



## Fischie (6. Juli 2016)

zedi schrieb:


> Diesen uralt Fred wiederbeleben? UNBEDINGT!!!




Bin auch dafür - bitte MEHR Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirat00 (6. Juli 2016)

Aber eine Bitte:
Lade die Bilder hier im Fotoalbum hoch; die externen Anbieter bekommt man oft nicht angezeigt!


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Juli 2016)

Am liebsten sind mir die jungen hübschen Damen auf ihren edlen Rössern aktiv auf'm Trail! ;-) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (11. Juli 2016)

tolle bilder


----------

